# Cataclysm?!



## Slayv (15. August 2009)

Dieser beitrag schmückt zur zeit die seite von MMO champion, was haltet ihr davon?
ADDON nr 3 - spinnt da blizzard?


xx World of Warcraft - Cataclysm
by Boubouille on on August 15, 2009, 12:38:20 am
None of the information below has been officialy announced by Blizzard, this is only a compilation of information gathered from reliable sources. Just keep in mind that it takes a LOT to make me post something on the front page and I'm definitely not speculating here.

Other sites started it, I'll try to finish it.

World of Warcraft - Cataclysm

World of Warcraft: Cataclysm is the next expansion for World of Warcraft. Dark and forgotten threats that have long stayed out of sight have finally arrived on our shores, unleashing a cataclysmic event upon Azeroth and now preparing more nefarius plans to take it back.


New Classes
The expansion doesn't have any new class. Instead, Blizzard will offer more race and classes combinations to players, some of them have been datamined on the 3.2.2 Test Realms.

    * Human Hunter
    * Orc Mage
    * Night Elf Mage
    * Dwarf Mage
    * Blood Elf Warrior
    * Dwarf Shaman
    * Undead Hunter
    * Tauren Paladin
    * Tauren Priest
    * Gnome Priest
    * Troll Druid


Level Cap
The level cap in the next expansion will be slightly lower than expected this time around; 85.

This suggests Blizzard wants more room for expansions before hitting the level 100 cap. With less leveling to do (along with the revamped leveling listed below likely to increase the speed and ease of leveling), leveling a new race remains appealing for new and existing players alike.


New Races
The events of the cataclysm has caused two new races to seek new allies. The Goblins for the Horde and the Worgen for the Alliance.

Goblins
The Goblins have found themselves washed upon an island off the coast of The Barrens, their islands devastated by the cataclysm. As they strive to recover, they come across an Orc captured on an Alliance ship and rescue him. The Orc turns out to be none other than Thrall himself, and in return offers the Goblins a place within the Horde. These events are carried out in a quest line, allowing players to experience first-hand the reasons behind the Goblins' shift from neutrality.

It is unclear if the old Goblin locations such as Kezan and Undermine will be included in Cataclysm with the revelation of the Goblins' displacement.

Worgen
The cataclysm has cracked open the Greymane Wall, finally revealing what has happened to the kingdom of Gilneas and its citizens. The Worgen have ventured forth from Gilneas and sought help from the Alliance, deciding to join them to combat the new threats of Cataclysm.

Gilneas will make extensive use of the phasing system (much like the Death Knight starting area), to show what happened while the kingdom was cut off from the rest of the world and lead up to present day.

Last but not least, Worgens will have two forms and will be able to morph between a human form and a worgen one. Players should be able to pick both appearances when they create their character.

New Content
Cataclysm will be the first expansion not to introduce a new continent, instead making use of previously unreleased zones and revamping existing ones.

Classic Azeroth Revamp
A cataclysmic event caused by Deathwing and Azshara will change the face of Azeroth as we know it. Most of the new content for Cataclysm will take the form of a revamped Azeroth, taking advantage of newer additions to WoW such as phasing and daily quests. Most of the quests and mobs in the classic zones will also be redesigned to make leveling less painful. Some zones will change drastically to fit this, e.g.,


    * The Barrens will be split into two separate zones of two different level bands.
    * Azshara will become a low level (~10-20) zone.


Flying in Azeroth
Part of the redesign of the Eastern Kin.
Flying in Azeroth
Part of the redesign of the Eastern Kingdoms and Kalimdor is the introduction of flying to the two continents, allowing access to many new areas and quicker travelling across the large continents.

Unreleased Zones & Dungeons
With the addition of flying mounts to Kalimdor and the Eastern Kingdoms and the redesign of many zones, most of the previously unreachable or incomplete zones will now be made available to players. This is where most of the new content from 80 to 85 will take place. Some of these are,


    * Hyjal (present)
    * Gilneas - The Worgen starting Zone.
    * Uldum (Most likely as a dungeon)


Classic Dungeon Revamp
Redesigning Onyxia's Lair in Patch 3.2.2 was just the first step. As most of the leveling will take place in revamped areas of Azeroth, so too will the dungeons, allowing players to use them to level from 80 to 85.

As far as I know, Ragnaros will also be back in this expansion.

Deathwing
Deathwing the Destroyer / Neltharion the Earth-Warder will play a major role in Cataclysm. Having been driven mad by Old God whisperings and turning against his own kind only to be fail in his attempts, Deathwing has sunk into the shadows. While the Horde and the Alliance were busy fighting back the Burning Legion only to then be beset with the Scourge, he has been lurking and moving things into place. After Lady Sinestra's failed attempts to create a Twilight Dragonflight, he again retreated to Grim Batol and succeeded where she failed. With his results seen in the Obsidian Sanctum, he has finally created the supreme Dragonflight he sought and plans to unleash it upon the world. But what of the Old Gods' sway over him?

Azshara
Queen Azshara will also play a major part in Cataclysm. Unknown to many mortal races, long forgotten by others, and believe to be dead by her own kind, she has not been dormant in depths of the Maelstrom. Having those around her transformed by the Old Gods into Naga after her failure in the War of the Ancients, she has become far more powerful and a greater threat than she once was. Not content with just Nazjatar and the depths of the sea, Azshara seeks to reclaim power and reign once again. With the true plan behind Lady Vashj's support of Illidan remaining a mystery we do not know what hand Azshara has yet played. The big question remains, is she now serving her "saviors", the Old Gods?

The Cataclysm
I'm still not sure who is the true end boss of Cataclysm is, but the cataclysm appears to have been caused by attempts to incantation to summon extremely powerful beings using an ancient incantation by Deathwing and Azshara. They're both very powerful, but the cataclysm itself suggests something more powerful is behind it, perhaps their shared past of Old God influence?


----------



## furious angel (15. August 2009)

lass sie doch labern, blizzard stellt das addon bald vor dann wissen wir es mit sicherheit, worge finde ich weit hergeholt auch wenn das ganze internet diesen scheiss erzählt und ich glaube auch nicht das blizzard die individualität der einzelnen rassen mishandelt wenn sie bestehende klassen für alle rassen zugänglich machen ^^ tauren schurke ftw lol ...

edit: TAUREN PALADIN?? WTF XD!! da muss sich einer nen spaß erlaubt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yours (15. August 2009)

* Azshara will become a low level (~10-20) zone.
Made my Day xDDD


----------



## imbaaapala (15. August 2009)

Ich glaube nicht das Blizzard solch "brisante" Infos vor der Blizzcon veröffentlicht..


----------



## Shany (15. August 2009)

ich glaub nich das da blizz spinnt, sondern eher mmochampion.
tauren-paladin, also ehrlich...


----------



## lovechia (15. August 2009)

haha wie ich wusste das endlich Flugmounts in der alten welt kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich es unwarscheinlich nur 5 neue Level..So wie sich das liest glaube ich auch der emerald dream wird irgendwie kommen..

Das mit den Neuen Klassenkombinationen finde ich ist warscheinlich wenn man Blizzards werdegang mit wow verfolgt.
Es ist auch nicht unvereinbar mit der Lore, denn eine Klasse ist nichts was  man nicht verändern kann ,sondern mehr wie ein Beruf

Aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich es nicht so prickelnd was ich da lese


----------



## Slayv (15. August 2009)

spekulationen hin oder her, jeder weiss wozu blizzard fähig ist ^^


----------



## furious angel (15. August 2009)

lovechia schrieb:


> haha wie ich wusste das endlich Flugmounts in der alten welt kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so bescheuert sind die blizzard typen auch wieder nicht, hab dich nicht so ey is ja widerlich


----------



## Graustar (15. August 2009)

/Vote for mehr Twinks, noch mehr Rassen, Klassen, usw
Alles nur um die Spieler bei einem zu Tode genervten Spiel zu halten.


----------



## Sara49 (15. August 2009)

Gott wenn das alles stimmt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nach 5 Jahren würde dann dieses "Under Construction" Schild in Hyjal verschwinden.... 
Kanns kaum erwarten, freu mich schon tierisch. Hiermit ist meine Aion Vorbestellung storniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## furious angel (15. August 2009)

Sara49 schrieb:


> Gott wenn das alles stimmt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


natürlich stimmt das nicht >.<
ach stornieren geht auch über buffed? XD


----------



## Thedynamike (15. August 2009)

Zum Glück sind es nur die Visionen vom MMO-Champions Admin.

Besonders "Classic Azeroth Revamp" macht mir sorgen.
Diese Revamps sind nicht schlecht, wenn sie "Nebenbei" gemacht werden, quasi als Überraschung wie jetzt mit 3.2.2 Onyxia. Aber schon wieder Ragnaros (Molten Core)? Schon wieder alte Instanzen als Hauptcontent. (Hatte gehofft Naxxramas war die Ausnahme.)


----------



## **ED** (15. August 2009)

Hallo erst mal,

Zitat:  New Classes
The expansion doesn't have any  new class. Instead, Blizzard will offer more race and classes  combinations to players, some of them have been datamined on the 3.2.2  Test Realms.

    * Human Hunter
    * Orc Mage
    * Night Elf Mage
    * Dwarf Mage
    * Blood Elf Warrior
    * Dwarf Shaman
    * Undead Hunter
    * Tauren Paladin
    * Tauren Priest
    * Gnome Priest
    * Troll Druid

Was soll das für ein bock mist sein?

Troll Dudu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zwerg Schami? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tauren Pala? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die finde ich echt am schlimmsten, der rest geht gerade noch so, aber nahe an der grenze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG ED 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf so behalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nap-Fel (15. August 2009)

Nene einige Zusammenstellungen klingen zwar noch ganz OK, wie Human Hunter, Blood Elf Warrior, Troll Druid, Gnome Priest.
Mit Sachen wie Orc Mage, Night Elf Mage, Dwarf Mage und zur Not auch Undead Hunter könnte man sich ja gerade noch arrangieren.
Aber Dwarf Shaman? Was haben Zerge mit Schamanen zu tun? Die sind doch eher Ritter des Lichts und glaube nicht an Naturgötter. Nene Schamis sind keine Klasse für Zwerge.
Genauso wenig wie Tauren Priester und Paladin. Taure zu Paladin verhält sich doch wie Stein zu Tastatur. Das ergibt gar keinen Sinn. Was haben Tauren mit der Magie des Lichts zu tun? Gar nichts! Wenn dann darf eine neue Klasse Palas spielen. Die anderen Horderassen halte ich dafür vollkommen ungeeignet. Habt ihr schonmal nem Tauren im Charfenster ne Palarüssi anziehen lassen? Das sieht doch total lächerlich aus! Beim Priester genau das gleiche. Wenn, dann könnten mit 2 Augen zudrücken noch Trolle Paladine Spielen, da die soweit ich mich erinnern kann mal lange Zeit mit den Menschen gekämpft haben.


----------



## furious angel (15. August 2009)

geb mal bei google "wow neue rassen addon" ein alle erzählen was von worgen dabei finde ich das diese rasse eine der unwahrscheinlichsten ist die es in wow überhaupt gibt (und dann noch auf allianz seite, was fürn schwachsinn) ... ich tendiere da eher zu goblins und dryaden-die machen sich perfekt auf ally seite aufgrund der tatsache das sie ja mit den nachtelfen sone baumknutscher sind, allerdings muss ich gestehn dryaden sind auch weit hergeholt aber finde es wahrscheinlicher als worge... XD


----------



## Sara49 (15. August 2009)

Das würde den Magierlehrer neben Tyrande erklären.

Und mit 3.2 steht im Tempel des Mondes ja auch noch en "Hochgeborener" Nachtelf Namens "Erz*magier* Mordent Schattenfall" rum.

Sein Text:

"Ich vermute, dieser kalte Empfang sollte mich nicht überraschen. Lange haben wir uns versteckt und die Trennung von unseren Brüdern war notwendig.

Diese Zeit, jedoch, ist nun vorbei. Ob es die Bewohner dieses jungen Baums es nun akzeptieren oder nicht, die Hochgeborenen werden ins Licht zurückkehren und wir werden unsere RÜcken nicht dem zudrehen, was wir sind."


----------



## Xsender (15. August 2009)

lool untote hunter :/ na ich weiß ja nicht


----------



## Sara49 (15. August 2009)

Xsender schrieb:


> lool untote hunter :/ na ich weiß ja nicht



Wenn Menschen Hunter werden, wieso auch nicht Untote?XD


----------



## BlizzLord (15. August 2009)

Ihr glaubt auch alles was mmo schreibt oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nap-Fel (15. August 2009)

Naja für die Blizzardentwickler hätte es aber auch noch was gutes: Sie bräuchten keine neuen Talente einführen. Nur hier ein bisschen rumschieben und da ein bisschen rumdrücken. 
Ich glaube kaum, dass die für 5 Punkte 2 extra neuen Tierreihen erstellen mit jeweils neuen endtalenten.
Höchstens verbesserung des jetzigen Endtalents (Skillbar mit 3 Punkten ala verbesserter Göttlicher Sturm, Gewitter, Schattentanz usw), plus ein neues Endtalents. Glaube kaum, dass die wieder Talente für 10 Punkte pro Baum entwickeln. 

Hmm, also in letzter Zeit lag MMo-Champion immer erschreckend gut mit ihren Vermutungen und Vorankündigungen. Man könnte fast denken, dass ees eine zweite Blizzseite ist.


----------



## furious angel (15. August 2009)

Sara49 schrieb:


> Wenn Menschen Hunter werden, wieso auch nicht Untote?XD



weil die induvidualität kaputt geht, oder meinste weil menschen palas sein können sollten das untote auch dürfen? xD


----------



## Thedynamike (15. August 2009)

Was neues von MMO Champions



> Azeroth is changed completely. Some zones are completely destroyed, some are shattered, some are flooded (Thousand Needles), some are ripped in half. Coastlines the world over are changed. Durotar is wrecked, along with Orgrimmar, which is torn in two. A new orc city is rebuilt over the course of the expansion. Gnomes retake Gnomeregan in an instance.
> 
> Malfurion comes back and helps activate the new Guardian of Tirisfal - Thrall. Thrall hands over leadership of Horde to Garrosh Hellscream while Thrall serves as a coordinator for both Horde and Alliance forces and players to combat the Naga and Black Dragonflight. Garrosh declares open war on the Alliance, and you can expect more Wintergrasp like areas on the old map. Due to some political manipulations, Cairne Bloodhoof gets painted as a betrayer and is murdered by Garrosh. Cairne's son takes over as Tauren chief.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sara49 (15. August 2009)

furious schrieb:


> weil die induvidualität kaputt geht, oder meinste weil menschen palas sein können sollten das untote auch dürfen? xD



Die könnten ja auch das Blutelfen Naaru Viech anzapfen xD



edit: Bilde ich mir das nur ein oder hat es im Tempel des Mondes aufm PTR ne neue Musik? Hab ich bisher noch nie gehört und das hört sich großartig an :S:S


----------



## Graustar (15. August 2009)

Nap-Fel schrieb:


> Naja für die Blizzardentwickler hätte es aber auch noch was gutes: Sie bräuchten keine neuen Talente einführen. Nur hier ein bisschen rumschieben und da ein bisschen rumdrücken.



Ist doch gut für alle Suchtis, so können sie von jeder Rasse eine Klasse als Twink hoch spielen. Und Blizz haut sich auf die Schenkel.


----------



## lovechia (15. August 2009)

omg ich freu mich (: *voll gespannt^^*

Schon wieder wird Azeroth neu geformt, wie vor 10.000 jahren

Bin ich die einzige die vermutet dass die Alten Götter  kurz vor ihrer Befreiung stehen?!


----------



## Athlos (15. August 2009)

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen und wundere mich das es sie nicht schon länger gibt.

* Human Hunter
* Blood Elf Warrior
* Gnome Priest
* Dwarf Shaman
* Undead Hunter

Das kann ja eig nur ein Witz sein XDD

* Tauren Paladin

Juhuu 50. Beitrag!!!


----------



## Xsender (15. August 2009)

also undead hunter find ich auch ziemlcih komisch tauren pala geht ja mal gar nicht xD
naja aber ihr müsst auch nicht alles glauben was da drinn steht ....
das werden wir ja soweiso alles bald sehen


----------



## Pacster (15. August 2009)

Mich wundert das bei all den Diskussionen um worge, goblins und pandaren und ihrer Startegebiet keiner auf eine andere Rasse kommt...nämlich die Furbolgs mit ihrer Holzschlundfeste(bisher gibt es ja nur die 2 Tunnel).


----------



## MoonFrost (15. August 2009)

bitte las es n fake sein. Ich will ins mittelmehr und nich in der alten "dann gepimten" welt rumgammeln :/

Und was soll worgen / goblins bitte für mounts haben?? Goblins nen schredderer und worgen??? Auf was bitte soll n wolf den reiten??? Und überhaupt. Ein allianzstartgebiet (das der worgen) direkt neben dem startgebiet der Undead????? WTF

Und Tauren Paladin made my day


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. August 2009)

so what? im Vorfeld regen sich alle drüber auf und flamen weil blizzard ja so doof ist und alles scheisse macht und sowieso wow tot ist und nächste woche die Server runterfahren... und wenn das Addon dann da ist spielt ihr es trotzdem und stellt euch nachts um 3 vor den Mediamarkt um es ja vor allen anderen zu installieren


----------



## Souldealer (15. August 2009)

Troll Druid? Dann wird der Scherz "In den Buffpausen rauchen Druiden ihre T2-Schultern" zur Realität Oo


----------



## MoonFrost (15. August 2009)

lovechia schrieb:


> Bin ich die einzige die vermutet dass die Alten Götter  kurz vor ihrer Befreiung stehen?!



2 Wurden doch schon befreit und wir ham ihnen erfolgreich in den popo getreten (c'thun, Yogg'saron)
Und der vergessene wurde ja schon in Wc3 von Arthas and friends gekillt. Das waren doch schon alle oder nicht?


----------



## Pacster (15. August 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Und was soll worgen / goblins bitte für mounts haben?? Goblins nen schredderer und worgen??? Auf was bitte soll n wolf den reiten??? Und überhaupt. Ein allianzstartgebiet (das der worgen) direkt neben dem startgebiet der Undead????? WTF



Auf was reiten denn Kühe in WoW? Also bitte...;-)

Bis die Worgen aus ihrem Startgebiete raus wären, wären sie auf dem selben Level, die wie Spieler der Horde, die mit dem Silberwald fertig sind....danach treffen die Fraktionen eh z.b. bei Tarrens Mühle aufeinander. Macht also keinen wirklichen Unterschied.


----------



## Pacster (15. August 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> 2 Wurden doch schon befreit und wir ham ihnen erfolgreich in den popo getreten (c'thun, Yogg'saron)
> Und der vergessene wurde ja schon in Wc3 von Arthas and friends gekillt. Das waren doch schon alle oder nicht?




Nein, gibt wohl noch 2 mehr. Das ist aber alles etwas schwammig. Es hat wohl mal 5 gegeben. 3 oder 4 wurden in eine andere Dimension verbannt(wobei auch das nicht sicher ist) und nur ihr Körper blieb tief unter  Azeroth angekettet zurück(Yogg ist wohl einer davon...daher eventuell auch noch nicht endgültig tot)....einer wurde nicht gefunden(das war wohl C'Thun, der laut Blizz tatsächlich tot ist)....und einer wurde vorher erledigt. Ich habe auch keine Ahnung wer den erledigt hat....einige behaupten es wäre Sargeras gewesen...jedenfalls soll der Leichnam an der Dunkelküste liegen(das kann aber auch ein Vergessener sein). Arthas hat nur einen Abkömmling oder Diener der Alten Götter gekillt(die nennen sich die Vergessenen).
Hakkar könnte ebenfalls einer der alten Götter oder ein Abkömmling dieser sein.
Wenn man C'Thun und Yogg vergleicht, liegt es nahe, dass alle Alten Götter ähnlich aussehen und auf ähnliche Weise zu bezwingen sind(zu Yogg gehört offenbar auch ein Körperteil in Eiskrone welches genau so aussieht wie C'Thun und lebt...). Die Körper der Alten Götter erstrecken sich offenbar über weite Teile Azeroths und wir kämpfen immer nur gegen einen Teil....Yogg reicht bis zu den Grizzlyhügeln wo er den Weltenbaum vernichtet hat....und in Eiskrone stellen Arthas Schergen aus seinem Blut Saronit her.
Die übrigen 2 halten sich vermutlich im Maelstrom(etwas uraltes Böses ist ja bei der Explosion der Quelle des Lebens im tiefen Ozean erwacht...und dürfte sich mit der Naga-Königin verbündet haben) und im Smaragdgrünen Traum(verantwortlich für die Alpträume, welche einen Drachen und etliche Druiden dort gefangen halten) auf.

Dann wäre allerdings die Frage, was die Titanen eigentlich in Uldum bewachen/treiben.


----------



## maniac-kun (15. August 2009)

Azeroth is changed completely. Some zones are completely destroyed, some are shattered, some are flooded (Thousand Needles), some are ripped in half. Coastlines the world over are changed. Durotar is wrecked, along with Orgrimmar, which is torn in two. A new orc city is rebuilt over the course of the expansion. Gnomes retake Gnomeregan in an instance.

Malfurion comes back and helps activate the new Guardian of Tirisfal - Thrall. Thrall hands over leadership of Horde to Garrosh Hellscream while Thrall serves as a coordinator for both Horde and Alliance forces and players to combat the Naga and Black Dragonflight. Garrosh declares open war on the Alliance, and you can expect more Wintergrasp like areas on the old map. Due to some political manipulations, Cairne Bloodhoof gets painted as a betrayer and is murdered by Garrosh. Cairne's son takes over as Tauren chief.

For Worgen, the Cataclysm brings the Greymane wall down, revealing their secret -- that the worgen curse has ravaged the kingdom. They've managed to find a cure that keeps their human mind permanently but also keeps them in their worgen form. Seeing that they can no longer survive alone, the worgen residents of Gilneas rejoin the Alliance.

As for Goblins, Deathwing calls on the goblins as slaves like he has in the past. Their leader decides to go with Deathwing and enslaves his people because there's no crossing Deathwing and surviving. Fortunately, a large group manages to escape and join the Horde, knowing that they can't go it alone. See the pattern here?

The level cap is 85. New landmasses include islands that are raised as a result of the cataclysm, underwater zones, and the newly-redone old-world zones. Flying mounts will be useable in Azeroth. Many old-world dungeons are changed completely.

Half the point of Cataclysm is to remake the old quest lines, eliminate redundancy and give an overall narrative to all players, whether level 1 or 80. At any particular vanilla area, you can expect to see reconstruction/relief efforts, or all out war between Horde and Alliance NPC's. Wailing Caverns is going to be completely redone into a lush green tropical area, as a result of the druids working their magic to prevent it from falling into lava.

Leveling from 80-85 will be a MUCH bigger deal. Initially in 2008, they considered not raising the level cap at all, as making those quests takes a lot of manpower away from raiding content. But they are trying to make the story so grand and sweeping that ding'ing will actually MEAN something and not just be something you do.

Expect a couple of underwater cities to be on the backs of giant sea turtles and whales.

Make no mistake, the Old God content is not done. Since Netharion and Azshara both have ties to Old Gods, it is now clear that the SERIES wide antagonists of WoW are the Old Gods.

garrosh ist kriegshäuptling o.0 endlich ein richtiger kerl in der position 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nix mehr mit schmuse thrall jetzt ist krieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loina (15. August 2009)

wenn ich so ein scheiss lesen muss oh man meldet euch noch mal am 1.april


----------



## maniac-kun (15. August 2009)

Loina schrieb:


> wenn ich so ein scheiss lesen muss oh man meldet euch noch mal am 1.april


warte es ab nächste woche wissen wir wieviel davon stimmt <:


----------



## L0rdSt3v3 (15. August 2009)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> garrosh ist kriegshäuptling o.0 endlich ein richtiger kerl in der position
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Garrosh ist ein kompletter Idiot der niemals Kriegshäuptling werden dürfte.Garosh stürmt ohne nachdenken in jeden Kampf. Hat null Ahnung von nichts und wird auf einmal Kriegshäuptling. Cairne ist einer der ältesten und weißten angehörigen der Horde. Warum er nicht übernimmt. AJA ER MUSS JA STERBEN. Und sein Sohn wird nachfolger. Hitlers Sohn ist damals auch sein Nachfolger geworden.


----------



## maniac-kun (15. August 2009)

L0rdSt3v3 schrieb:


> Garrosh ist ein kompletter Idiot der niemals Kriegshäuptling werden dürfte.Garosh stürmt ohne nachdenken in jeden Kampf. Hat null Ahnung von nichts und wird auf einmal Kriegshäuptling. Cairne ist einer der ältesten und weißten angehörigen der Horde. Warum er nicht übernimmt. AJA ER MUSS JA STERBEN. Und sein Sohn wird nachfolger. Hitlers Sohn ist damals auch sein Nachfolger geworden.


garrosh ist ein ork so wie er sein soll!


----------



## L0rdSt3v3 (15. August 2009)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> garrosh ist ein ork so wie er sein soll!



orks sind keine hirnlosen schlachtermaschinen sondern eine Kultur die nur zu Gewalt greift wenn es eine Bedrohung verlangt. Garrosh ist zu Jung um das ganze zu verstehen. Sieh dir mal die Patch vorschau Videos an wo er alle 5 Sekunden ausflippt. Orks versuchen anisch nur seit ihrerer Vertreibung aus Dreanor ein halbwegs ruhiges und geregeltest Leben zu führen.


----------



## Pacster (15. August 2009)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> garrosh ist ein ork so wie er sein soll!




Tja, so nett die Story auch ist und so unerwartet ein solches Addon kommen würde: Letztlich wäre es verdammt viel Arbeit für relativ wenig neuen Content, der die Spieler auch nicht lange bei der Stange halten würde. Die Dungeons zu überarbeiten bringt wenig da man letztlich viele der dungeons ja auf bisheriger Stufe lassen muss damit Anfänger auch Dungeons auf ihrer Stufe haben.

Desweiteren bezweifle ich das Garrosh Führer der Horde wird so lange Saurfang noch lebt(wobei der natürlich auch noch in 3.3 getötet werden kann...zumal sich ja in Wotlk andeutet, dass Saurfang nicht bloss das ist was wir in ihm gesehen haben).


----------



## maniac-kun (15. August 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Tja, so nett die Story auch ist und so unerwartet ein solches Addon kommen würde: Letztlich wäre es verdammt viel Arbeit für relativ wenig neuen Content, der die Spieler auch nicht lange bei der Stange halten würde. Die Dungeons zu überarbeiten bringt wenig da man letztlich viele der dungeons ja auf bisheriger Stufe lassen muss damit Anfänger auch Dungeons auf ihrer Stufe haben.
> 
> Desweiteren bezweifle ich das Garrosh Führer der Horde wird so lange Saurfang noch lebt(wobei der natürlich auch noch in 3.3 getötet werden kann...zumal sich ja in Wotlk andeutet, dass Saurfang nicht bloss das ist was wir in ihm gesehen haben).


die phasing technologie machts möglich oder sie ändern halt den continent für alle so das sie für anfänger auch die quests anpassen müssen da sich die küstenlinien verschieben und viel anders sein wird


----------



## Eysenbeiss (15. August 2009)

Am meisten nerven eigentlich die Leute, die hier nur rumjammern, ihre unfundierte Meinung ablassen und echt glauben, das ihre Meinung auch noch irgendeinen Weret hätte, OHNE das sich diese Leute auch mal mit der WoW-Gwschichte befasst hätten.

"Wie soll das mit den Worgen gehen ?" ist das beste Beispiel.

Anstatt mal zu KAPIEREN, das Arugal aus/von Gilneas stammt und durch Experimente die azerothischen Worgen geschaffen hat, die durch die Abschattung problemlos den anderen Teil der Bevölkerung infiziert haben könnten, bis irgendjemand die negativen Effekte durch Magie oder Medizin gebannt hat.

Ebenso wenig haben diese Leute einen Plan davon, WER eigentlich mal in Tirisfal und Umgebung zu Hause gewesen ist, bevor die "Untoten" auftauchten, denn das war eben auch MENSCHEN.

Ergo besteht schon historisch eine Verbindung und da Gilneas ein Kpstengebiet ist, liegt die Verbindung zur Lore von Mahlstrom einfach verdammt nahe.

Und das Geheule "Auf was sollen die denn dann reiten" ............... schon mal nen Tauren auf nem Schreiter gesehen, oder nen männlichen Draenei auf nem Roboschreiter ?

Egal, was stören mich diese Spinner, Kindsköpfe und Ignoraten eigentlich.


zum Thread: einige der genannten Klassen-Rassen-Kombinationen werden sicher nicht kommen und im Original steht ja auch drin, das sie einiges durch "datamining" gefunden haben (wollen).

Wie man aber nach dem Aufkommen der Goblin- und Worgenmasken sehen konnte, BLizzard reagiert auf Fauxpas' ihrer Leute umgehen und daher werden sie unter _Garantie_ in die nächten PTR-Patches Dinge einbauen, die am Ende weder in 3.3 oder 3.4 Einzug finden werden.

Statt dessen wöre es wohl wahrscheinlicher, das den Druiden auch noch die Schamanenklasse zufällt, allein schon weil sie beide BEzug zur Natur haben.


Vieles von dem was hier gepostet wurde, also von mmo, ist eine Fortführung dessen, was die Leute von wow.com schon veröffentlicht haben, allerdings ist nicht alles davon wirklich logisch und basiert wohl eher auf dem, was die mmo'ler sich denken oder erhoffen.


Das mit der wandelbaren Form der Worgen hab ich in zwei Threads hier im Forum auch schon erklärt, warum das so ist (eigentlich logísch) und was es für Effekte hat.

Das sie wandeln können ist klar, sie haben nun einmal durch Arugal etwas eingepflanzt bekommen, dass das bewirkt.

Die Effekte werden ähnlich wie bei den Druiden sein, nämlich das sie in verwandelter Form Dinge (besser) tun können, als in ihrer Ursprungsform.
Das sind auch keine Spekulationen, sondern geplante Dinge, von einem Bekannten aus Kanada bestätigt, die aber letztendlich NICHT kommen _müssen_, denn Blizzard bastelt bis 4.0 noch an VIELEN Dingen.



EDIT: was Saurfang angeht ............... ich verweise wieder einmal auf die Quest "zweite Chancen" auf Seiten der Allianz, bei der am Ende ganz plötzlich aus einem ehemals "treuen" Allianzler Mal'Ganis "schlüpft" und andeutet, das man ihn und die Seinigen noch brauchen wird.

Beim Kreuzzug sind ja auch noch Umwälzungen zu erwarten, da dort auch mindestens ein "falsches Gesicht" existiert und wer weiß wo noch überall.

Eine (teilweise) WIedervereinigung der beiden Elfenstämme ist auch nicht unbedingt unlogisch, denn die einen leiden unter einer Abhängigkeit und die anderen sind nah an der Natur dran.
Was liegt da alos näher, das die einen (Irgendwann) ein Heilmittel für die anderen finden ?!


----------



## lovechia (15. August 2009)

> denn Blizzard bastelt bis 4.0 noch an VIELEN Dingen.



ähm Blizzard ist schon viel weiter und arbeitet schon an WoW: Cataclysm


----------



## Quantana (15. August 2009)

lovechia schrieb:


> ähm Blizzard ist schon viel weiter und arbeitet schon an WoW: Cataclysm



BC = 2.0
WOTLK = 3.0

was meinst du wird mit großer Warscheinlichkeit 4.0 sein...


----------



## Card09 (15. August 2009)

Das mit dem klassen find ich absoluter schwachsinn...es wird weiterhin jede rasse die klassen die sie im mom können behalten und damit bastar...man stelle sich vor TAUREN PALADIN LOL das ist ja wohl nur nen schlechter witz stellt euch mal nen tauren pala in t6 vor zzz...Und überhaupt Garrosh soll Cairne töten und dann noch zum kriegshüptling werden ?!?! LOOL grösster schwachsinn überhaupt ! Wenns so kommen sollte Blizzard bitte bringt eine möglichkeit ins spiel sich von der horde und der allianz abzuwenden und sozusagen als "Kopfgeldjäger" durch die welt streifen...ich würde dann nähmlich nie wieder mit so einer schande als hordler spielen wollen!!!

Ansonsten klingt der rechts eig ganz gut wobei ... Sollen sie doch bitte lieber azeroth so lassen und südmeere also richtige meere bringen sonst weiss ich nicht mehr hin bei den errors jetzt schon in nothrend dann auch noch in azeroth?oO dann setz ich meinen ruhestein wieder in shattrath und mach dailys aufer Insel von QD


----------



## Sphärenwanderer (15. August 2009)

Ich würde sagen, das es sich nur um Spekulationen handelt, angereichert mit "Fakten" von Mein Freund-sein Bruder-sein Schwager-sein Arbeitkollege, der einen kennt der mal bei Blizzard Europe mal geklingelt hat.
Jeder der sich ein wenig mit der WoW-Lore auskennt weiss das es niemals Nachtelfen-Magier geben kann und wird! Wer darüber mehr erfahren will, dem empfehle ich die Krieg der Ahnen- Triologie.


----------



## phipush1 (15. August 2009)

zu den klassen neuverteilungen:

nachtelf magier: höhst unwahrscheinlich.Die nachtelfen haben dieser magie den rücken zugekehrt.
Gnomen Priester: Gnome haben nicht viel fürs licht übrig, die wollen nur was von ihrer technik.
Taurenpaladin: höhst unwahrscheinlich.Tauren beten zu der Erdenmutter, nicht zum licht.
Zwerg Schamane: ist noch möglich.Immerhin war es eine zwergin die ragnaros rief, die zwergen sind seit jeher mit der erde verbunden und auch wasser(in schneeform) ist ihnen vertraut.

Trotzdem denke ich nicht das zwerge schamanen werden.Wenn den ally's schamis bei ner anderen rasse ermöglicht wird, dann eher bei worgen.

Ach ja und: Es kann keinen neuen Wächter von Tirisfall geben, da die Zaubermacht immer aus den letzten gesaugt werden musste und auf den neuen übertragen werden musste.
Außerdem ist der Bund die wächter von tirisfall auseinander gefallen.
Und das ein schamene wächter wird ist auch stuss(nur magier können wächter sein)


----------



## Fedaykin (15. August 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Das sind auch keine Spekulationen, sondern geplante Dinge, von einem Bekannten aus Kanada bestätigt



Na dann muss das alles doch stimmen was du sagst. Hättest du nicht gleich mit deiner TOP-Quelle kommen können. Tz tz tz.


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. August 2009)

vor allem find ich die kombination worge+allianz scheisse, die gehörn zur horde. Blutrünstige heulende wölfe das ist doch wohl horde, und kleine grüne goblins das gehört zur allli, oder machen die das wegen den gnomen net?


----------



## noizycat (15. August 2009)

Thrall als neuer Guardian? Klingt krass, aber ich würds witzig finden ... wobei ich Garrosh nicht als Hordeführer möchte, der spackt jetzt schon genug rum. Aber den würd ich dann wohl öfter mal Raiden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Überhaupt könnte ich mir einige der genannten Dinge vorstellen. Aber ein paar auch gar nicht. Tauren Palas? Zwerg Schamanen? WTF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Naja, ich geh mal nen Tee trinken ...


----------



## Alohajoe (15. August 2009)

Hier nochmal der Link zu MMO-Champion -> http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=92919.0
Sieht ein wenig anders aus als beim TE; vielleicht haben sie noch was ergänzt.

Das mit den Klassen... naja. Sollen sie halt gleich alle Klassen- und Rassenkombinationen ermöglichen. Undead Pala ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das mit dem Azeroth Revamp wirklich in dem Maße kommen sollte... holla!
Gnomeregan wiederbeleben ist toll; endlich eine eigene Hauptstadt für die Gnome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganze Zonen wie Tausend Nadeln fluten ist doch schon ziemlich krass^^
Aber Ogrimmar komplett zu entfernen ist stark übertrieben. Warum nicht gleich eine komplett neue Welt erschaffen?
Im Prinzip ist es toll, die Alte Welt wieder neu zu bevölkern. Momentan ist es ja nur eine leidliche Zwischenstation beim Leveln; und wären die Klassenlehrer und das Auktionshaus nicht dort, würde wohl kaum noch einer einen FUß in die Alte Welt setzen.

Dass FLiegen in der Alten Welt kommt war klar; wurde auch schon angekündigt (glaub das war im Interview mit Chilton).

Freu mich schon auf Hyjal und Uldum.

edit: Ist Garrosh wirklich so ein Ar***? In dem Artikel steht, dass er der Allianz den Krieg erklärt und Cairne Bluthuf tötet, nachdem Thrall ihm die Führung über die Horde übertragen hat.
Dazu hier noch ein Beitrag aus dem MMO-Forum, welchen ich recht interessant finde:
_Seems to be a recurring theme here, since Varian is a terribad leader too. Atleast there's Jaina keeping his hot head in check, but what if she goes away as well? She's been taught by Aegwynn, I bet she's gonna leave and help Thrall due to her connections to the guardians' history, and bam, we have two idiots leading the Horde and the Alliance _


----------



## noizycat (15. August 2009)

>> and bam, we have two idiots leading the Horde and the Alliance 

wie wahr ... aber mal ehrlich, sollte Garrosh z.B. wirklich Cairne umbringen, wäre das für meine Tauren ein Grund, die Horde zu verlassen oO ginge mal gar nicht ...


Da kann ich mir die Gebietsveränderungen noch eher vorstellen. Phasing macht viel möglich ...


----------



## Turican (15. August 2009)

Slayv schrieb:


> spekulationen hin oder her, jeder weiss wozu blizzard fähig ist ^^



Ja.Sie machen sie besten Spiele in der Branche.


----------



## Zentoro (15. August 2009)

Nap-Fel schrieb:


> Nene einige Zusammenstellungen klingen zwar noch ganz OK, wie Human Hunter, Blood Elf Warrior, Troll Druid, Gnome Priest.
> Mit Sachen wie Orc Mage, Night Elf Mage, Dwarf Mage und zur Not auch Undead Hunter könnte man sich ja gerade noch arrangieren.
> Aber Dwarf Shaman? Was haben Zerge mit Schamanen zu tun? Die sind doch eher Ritter des Lichts und glaube nicht an Naturgötter. Nene Schamis sind keine Klasse für Zwerge.



Sorry aber Orcmagier und Untoter Jäger sind wohl 100 Mal peinlicher als Zwergen Schamis. 

Zwerge aus den Tiefen der Erde sind Ritter des Lichts???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jo, es gibt Zwergenpalas, aber die sind authentisch wie Tauren Palas...


----------



## Lonely-Frozen (15. August 2009)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzigste Mensch im gesamten Buffed Forum (kann ja sein, dass ichs vlt falsch ausspreche), dem der Titel ,,World of Warcraft-Cataclysm'' vom Klang her bescheuert vorkommt??? Da würde ja sogar sogar ,,World of Warcraft- Trip im Klostrudel'' besser reinhauen...


----------



## Gulwar (15. August 2009)

Blizzard hat ja gesagt das sie mit dem nächsten Addon etwas sehr mutiges tun werden. Ein "Neuanfang" statt neuer Kontinente macht schon Sinn, bevor das ganze zu sehr ausufert.
genaueres werden wir allerdings erst in einer Woche wissen, wobei man raten darf, welche Gerüchte stimmen und welche nicht


----------



## noizycat (15. August 2009)

> dem der Titel ,,World of Warcraft-Cataclysm'' vom Klang her bescheuert vorkommt?


Nee, aber lonelyfrozen. Kleiner Scherz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht ja wohl weniger um den Klang als die Bedeutung. (Natur-)Katastrophe, passt doch, wenn man so liest, ws angeblich kommt?
Für nen Englisch-Muttersprachler klingts eh nochmal ganz anders als unsereins ...


----------



## Scoozie (15. August 2009)

Der mmo-champion Typ spinnt halt einfach wieder ein bisschen rum. Ich zähle immer noch auf die ominöse Liste aus US - Alpha Zeiten :



*Draenor Set*

 Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
 Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20

 Eversong Forest - 1 to 10
 Quel'thalas - 10 to 20
 Hellfire Peninsula - 58 to 62
 Zangarmarsh - 60 to 64
 Terokkar Forest - 61 to 65
 The Deadlands - 63 to 67
 Nagrand - 64 to 68
 Blade's Edge Mountains - 66 to 70
 Netherstorm - 67 to 70
 Shadowmoon Valley - 69 to 70

*Northrend Set*

 Borean Tundra - 67 to 70
 Howling Fjord - 67 to 70
 Dragonblight - 69 to 72
 Grizzly Hills - 70 to 73
 Crystalsong Forest - 72 to 75
 Zul'drak - 73 to 76
 Sholazar Basin - 75 to 79
 Storm Peaks - 76 to 80
 Icecrown Glacier - 78 to 80

*Maelstrom Set*

 Gilneas - 77 to 80
 Grim Batol - 78 to 81
 Kul Tiras - 79 to 82
 Kezan - 81 to 86
 Tel Abim - 83 to 85
 Zandalar - 84 to 87
 Plunder Isle - 86 to 88
 The Broken Isles - 87 to 90
 The Maelstrom - 89 to 90

*Plane Set*

 Pandaria - 1 to 10
 Hiji - 10 to 20

 Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
 Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20

 The Green Lands - 88 to 91
 The Dying Paradise - 91 to 94
 The Emerald Nightmare - 94 to 97
 The Eye of Ysera - 97 to 100

 Deephome - 88 to 91
 Skywall - 91 to 94
 The Abyssal Maw - 94 to 97
 The Firelands - 97 to 100

*Legion Set*

 K'aresh - 96 to 99
 Argus Meadowlands - 97 to 100
 Mac'Aree - 99 to 100
 Maw of Oblivion - 100+
 The Burning Citadel - 100+++ 			 		


Bei dem letzten Addon kann ich mir noch keinen Reim drauf machen was dieses " 100+++ " bedeuten soll , aber vorallem die ersten 4 Addons werden zu 99% so kommen. Vorallem da die Liste schon bei BC & Wotlk gestimmt hat.


----------



## vanelle (15. August 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> so what? im Vorfeld regen sich alle drüber auf und flamen weil blizzard ja so doof ist und alles scheisse macht und sowieso wow tot ist und nächste woche die Server runterfahren... und wenn das Addon dann da ist spielt ihr es trotzdem und stellt euch nachts um 3 vor den Mediamarkt um es ja vor allen anderen zu installieren




Wahrere Worte wurden nie gesprochen. Endlich mal ne richtige Aussage zwischen all dem gejammere und geheule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (15. August 2009)

Endlich Beachparty vor Eisenschmiede darauf wart ich seit jahren xD

Aber mal ehrlich mir würde es bessergefallen, wenn die alte Welt eher Phasing wird statt komplett umgearbeitet,
allerdings sind das alles noch gerüchte und wir können nur vermuten also bleibt ja noch bischen hoffnung.


----------



## WhoRu (15. August 2009)

Hmmm, klar ist es alles spekulation und Scoozie hat ja die schöne Alpha liste schon zitiert. Aller dings würde ich mich über viele der Änderungen freuen. 

Insgesamt wäre es Story technisch eine gewaltige umwälzung. Offener Krieg zwischen den Fraktionen, die Welt wie wir sie kennen zerstört und im Wiederaufbau und In den Fraktionen Intrigen (bisher ja nur bei der Horde aber ich denke das die Allianz da auch net ungeschoren davon kommt. Gilneas kehrt ja zurück)

Zu den eventuellen Änderungen bei der Klassenauswahl: Ist zu erwarten gewesen das das zumindest mal zur sprache kommt. WoW ist halt kein RP-Spiel mehr (falls es das jemals war!) und Indivudualität ist halt schwer bei den zig millionen Spielern. Die Aufregung kann ich deshalb nicht so ganz verstehen. Ich persönlich fand das alte system besser aber Life is progress und dann ist in den Twinkgebieten wenigstens wieder was los.

Alles in allem wären die Änderungen wenn sie so kommen doch ein gewaltiges Eingehen auf die Wünsche der Community. Alleine hier im Forum gibts doch wöchentlich ne diskussion um classic Inhalte, mehr und epischere Story und es gab sogar nen Thread zur umgestaltung der alten Welt in eine art WoW 2.0 in der sich alles was bisher gequestet wurde einfluß auf die Gestaltung der Welt hat. Damit wären natürlich die Classic-Fans benächteiligt, es gibt dann einfach kein Classic mehr.  Ich für meinen Teil wäre bereit alleine für die Story und die neu gestaltete alte welt die bittere Pille der klassen/rassen änderung zu schlucken und auch alle weiteren die Blizz auspacken wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Streamghost (15. August 2009)

Ich glaube nicht dass die jetzige alte Welt komplett verschwinden wird dass wäre der grösste käse den Blizz je gemacht hätte .
Man muss ja wow auch vor den ereignissen spieln konnen so wie jetzt dann nach lv 80 phasing durch n portal einsetzen ansonsten wäre dass add on sonst fuer viele leute grund zum aufhorn falls sowat komt höschtens mit phasching , blizz kann ja net so dumm sein und die wlet löschen wie sie vor den ereignisen war .


----------



## Alohajoe (15. August 2009)

Scoozie schrieb:


> Der mmo-champion Typ spinnt halt einfach wieder ein bisschen rum. Ich zähle immer noch auf die ominöse Liste aus US - Alpha Zeiten :


Glaub ich eher nicht; MMO-Champion gilt als recht zuverlässige Quelle.
Der Autor hat ja auch geschrieben "_Just keep in mind that it takes a LOT to make me post something on the front page and I'm definitely not speculating here. _"

Zu der Liste: Ich vermute mal, dass Blizzard die Liste anpasst. Dass man z.B. für ein LevelUp doppelt so viel XP benötigt wie laut Liste vorgesehen, und das Cap damit auf 85 begrenzt.
Warum das Ganze? Um mehr Addons bis Level 100 einbauen zu können. Ich glaube nicht, dass sie über 100 gehen werden. Lieber ändern sie ihre Liste und Geschichte so ab, dass mehr Content reinpasst.


Soll nicht heißen, dass ich dem Post auf MMO-Champion 100% zustimme. Einiges scheint sehr an den Haaren herbeigezogen zu sein. Aber das mit dem Level Cap halte ich für sinnvoll; wäre mir auch lieber als Level 90.


----------



## Synus (15. August 2009)

Ich halte diese Änderungen für sehr zweifelhaft, da ich immernoch der Meinung bin, dass man in den Gebieten in der Mitte des Meeres und beim Mahlstrom questet, gab bisher viel mehr Hinweise darauf. Es kann sein, dass die Küstengebiete leicht verändert werden,z.B mehr Inseln, grösserer Strand oder iwelche Ruinen oder Zerstörte Küste. 
Auch finde ich diese Rassen/Klassen Änderungen gar nicht so abwegig(Auf die Änderung allgemein, nicht auf die einzelnen bezogen). Z.b wären Mensch Hunter,Blutelf Krieger, Gnom Priester, gar nicht so undenkbar. Desweiteren denk ich nicht, dass Orgrimmar zerstört und Bloodhoof getötet wird. 

Ich hoffe aber, dass das Addon wesentliche Neuerungen bietet(/vote for Unterwasser BG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (15. August 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Na dann muss das alles doch stimmen was du sagst. Hättest du nicht gleich mit deiner TOP-Quelle kommen können. Tz tz tz.




DENKEN, VERSTEHEN, noch mal Denken, dann Finger still halten.

Der Satz, den du so schön aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen hast, der bezieht sich NUR auf das, was direkt darüber steht, nicht auf die Dinge, über die ich meinerseits spekuliert habe.

Ansonsten Vorschlag: tritt in die CDU, oder noch besser, FDP, ein, die können das auch so hervorragend, von 100 Wörtern 95 weg lassen und die restlichen 5 als ultimativ hinstellen.

Es ist schon recht erbärmlich, zu versuchen andere Leute zu diskreditieren, weil man selbst niemanden kennt, denn weil das so ist, da darf dann auch niemand anders jemanden kennen, richtig?

"Maaaaamaaaaa, der Typ da sagt, er ist Hirnchirug, das kann aber gar nicht sein, denn ich bin kein Hirnchirug und etwas das ich nicht kann, das gibt es nicht, also lügt der"



Werd erwachsen .............



@ Rest und Thread: bedenkt VOR euren Posts doch einfach mal, das Blizzard das PHASING eingeführt hat, mit dem es möglich ist, verschiedene "Zeitzonen" darzustellen.

Natürlich wäre es ein gewisser Aufwand das auf die ganze Welt auszudehnen, soweit richtig, ABER .............. die Scherbenwelt existiert doch auch, parallel zu Azeroth, oder ?

Und sollte die ominöse Liste wirklich zutreffend sein, dann dürften wir mit 5.0 mit dem smaragdgrünen Traum rechnen.
Was böte sich für dieses AddOn denn dann an, als die Folgen von 4.0 (zum Teil) wieder rückgängig zu machen, eben so, als wenn Mahlstrom und seine Auswirkungen, zumindest teilweise, nur einem bösen Traum entsprechen ?

Tut euch selbst und euren Mitspielern einfach mal den gefallen und denkt wirklich nach, bevor ihr holtadipolta was postet, würde einigen auch ne Menge Flames und Spott ersparen ;-)


----------



## cRiTiAs13 (15. August 2009)

Scoozie schrieb:


> Der mmo-champion Typ spinnt halt einfach wieder ein bisschen rum. Ich zähle immer noch auf die ominöse Liste aus US - Alpha Zeiten :
> 
> 
> Liste
> ...



Die hab ich auch vor der Ankündigung von BC schon mal gesehen, ich glaube kaum das Blizzard jetzt noch was am geplanten Setting ändert. 

Ich sehe da im Moment zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Der MMO-Typ wollte Aufmerksamkeit. Dagaegen spricht, dass er sonst eine zuverlässige Quelle ist.

2. Was ich für sehr viel wahrscheinlicher halte: Blizzard will jetzt für ein wenig Trubel sorgen und hat dem MMO-Typ falsche Infos gesteckt, damit die BlizzCon aufmerksamer verfolgt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (15. August 2009)

cRiTiAs13 schrieb:


> 2. Was ich für sehr viel wahrscheinlicher halte: Blizzard will jetzt für ein wenig Trubel sorgen und hat dem MMO-Typ falsche Infos gesteckt, damit die BlizzCon aufmerksamer verfolgt wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


In der Tat auch ein Gedanke, der mir gekommen ist. Blizzard sollte wissen, dass die Masken beispielsweise entdeckt werden würden etc.. Umso spannender ist es, was von den Vermutungen wirklich eingebaut wird.


----------



## pieterich (15. August 2009)

OMG sagt mal was ist hier eigendlich los ?!?!?!?!
hab ihr mal gelesen was ihr das alles geschrieben habt??? was seid ihr eihendlich menschen ( nicht alle ) WOW IST NUR EIN SPIEL!!! das wia hier viel schreiben klingt als ob das alles wirklich passert oder passiert ist. 
klar, es ist schon schön das wow ein geschichte hat. aber mehr nicht. und geschichten kann man verändern. aber bitte tut nicht so als ob euer eigenes leben, durch eine veränder oder mehr veränderungen, ein ende findet.
lernt mal zu unterscheiden das das eine ein spiel mit geschichte ist, nd das andere euer leben ist

wie gesagt WOW ist NUR ein spiel wie viele andere spiele auch


----------



## Gutgore (15. August 2009)

mal ehrlich , das hört mir doch ziemlich glaubhaft an , auch wenn ich nicht will das es so kommt...

ich hoffe doch stark das er damit nur aufmerksamkeit wollte ..


----------



## WhoRu (15. August 2009)

cRiTiAs13 schrieb:


> Die hab ich auch vor der Ankündigung von BC schon mal gesehen, ich glaube kaum das Blizzard jetzt noch was am geplanten Setting ändert.
> 
> Ich sehe da im Moment zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> ...




Oder Blizz hat einfach den Plan gaändert. möglich wäre es auch das das Addon gesplittet wird. Also erst bis lvl 85 und dann Story mässig einen Angriff auf Azshara planen und nach dem der Angelaufen ist in den Gebieten auf 90 lvln. Würde die Spannung erhalten und mitten im "endcontent" müßte man wieder lvln und hat noch neues zu entdecken. 

Das 100+++ aus der Liste sehe ich als schwierigkeitsgrad bzw. Ausrüstungslvl an. Für mich ist das ein zeichen dafür das man in die GEbiete mit lvl 100 gar nichts zu suchen hat sondern erst mal ne vernünftige Ausrüstung braucht oder vllt sogar ne grp um da zu questen.


----------



## immortal15 (15. August 2009)

fals das wieder von ghostcraller seihen SOLLTE ! denkt dran der mann meint nicht alles ernst was er sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheaters (15. August 2009)

Synus schrieb:


> Ich halte diese Änderungen für sehr zweifelhaft, da ich immernoch der Meinung bin, dass man in den Gebieten in der Mitte des Meeres und beim Mahlstrom questet, gab bisher viel mehr Hinweise darauf. Es kann sein, dass die Küstengebiete leicht verändert werden,z.B mehr Inseln, grösserer Strand oder iwelche Ruinen oder Zerstörte Küste.
> Auch finde ich diese Rassen/Klassen Änderungen gar nicht so abwegig(Auf die Änderung allgemein, nicht auf die einzelnen bezogen). Z.b wären Mensch Hunter,Blutelf Krieger, Gnom Priester, gar nicht so undenkbar. Desweiteren denk ich nicht, dass Orgrimmar zerstört und Bloodhoof getötet wird.
> 
> Ich hoffe aber, dass das Addon wesentliche Neuerungen bietet(/vote for Unterwasser BG
> ...



Laut einigen Quellen ist Bluthuf auf dem PTR nicht mehr in Donnerfels.
Desweiteren brennte am Ende der Burning Crusade Beta Orgrimmar auch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I_Oeu9PQJs als Beweis ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (15. August 2009)

ich denke das so ein addon ziemlich plausibel ist. blizzard hat doch kaum noch ideen, also warum net fliegen in allen welten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synus (15. August 2009)

Lonely-Frozen schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzigste Mensch im gesamten Buffed Forum (kann ja sein, dass ichs vlt falsch ausspreche), dem der Titel ,,World of Warcraft-Cataclysm'' vom Klang her bescheuert vorkommt??? Da würde ja sogar sogar ,,World of Warcraft- Trip im Klostrudel'' besser reinhauen...



Finde ihn auch unpassend, passt irgendwie nicht zu warcraft, ein,zwei Wörter mehr wären vielleicht nicht schlecht^^. Obwohl...wenn das alte Azeroth wirklich teilweise zerstört wird, könnts noch einegermassen hinkommen :/


----------



## Imperator22 (15. August 2009)

Blizzard hat es, sehr supported von MMO-Champion.com (daraus resultieren wiederum andere Seiten - wie Buffed.de), wieder einmal geschafft die volle Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu ziehen und alle werden Richtung Blizz-Con blicken und gespannt auf die bekanntgabe eines neuen Addons, MMO's oder sonst was warten.

Er schreibt klar dass von offizieller Seite nichts bestätigt wurde, schließt damit aber nicht aus, dass es bald bestätigt wird.

Ich bin genauso gespannt wie, denke ich sehr viele andere hier und wo anders auch.


MfG


----------



## Dragó82 (15. August 2009)

Auch wen das viel Spekulation von MMO Champion ist mal meine Meinung zu den neuen Klassen Combies.

* Human Hunter  = Ein Mensch ist nicht sonderlich Natur verbunden aber ein Mensch kann sehr wohl ein Guter Treffsicher Schütze sein , es passt also zu einem Baum was ja reicht für die Lore.
* Orc Mage  = Orcs sind ja Magie begabt können ja alles schon außer eben die Arkanen Künste von daher wüsste ich nichts was dagegen spricht.
* Night Elf Mage = Das passt storie technisch so nicht wäre da nicht der Aktuelle Test server auf dem die Hochgeborenen durch Darnassus streifen und die können Zaubern . Hier muss man aber erklären warum sie wieder gern gesehen sind bei ihres gleichen.
* Dwarf Mage  =  Ein Zwergen Frost mage würde perfekt passen bei ihrer kühlen Art.
* Blood Elf Warrior  = Krieger brauchen als einzige Klasse keine Erklärung es sind einfach Soldaten.
* Dwarf Shaman  = So was ähnliches gibt es sogar schon und zwar den Wildhammer Clan nutzt sehr gern den Windzorn von daher wen sich der Windhammer Clan wieder den anderen Zwergen anschließt erklärbar.
* Undead Hunter = Hier kann man den selben grund bringen wie beim Menschen SV und BM passen nicht aber der MM Baum halt schon und der Shadow baum war ja auch die Begründung für den UD Priest.
* Tauren Paladin  = Auch hier gibt es auf dem Testserver Infos dazu hier reden Tauren über Religionen der Klassen.
* Tauren Priest = siehe oben.
* Gnome Priest  = Gnomen Technology soll ja allen helfen von daher ist eine gewisse hilfsbereitschaft ja vorhanden und auch Gnome sollte nicht davon abhalten eine Priester Lerer zu beginnen wen sie den glauben können.
* Troll Druid  = Trolle sind ein altes Volk das an die alten Tier Götter glaubt, schon immer gab es Trolle die mit diesen eins wurden denke man nur an Zul Aman . 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (15. August 2009)

Natürlich, Fliegen in der alten Welt ist für viele einfach nicht mehr so anstrengend, als einfach zu reiten... mit Komfort hat es sicherlich auch etwas zu tun. Allerdings finde ich es dann doch etwas übertrieben, da dann der Einsatz der Bodenmounts sinnlos wäre. Aber das nur nebenbei - wohl eher ein unwichtiger Punkt in dem "zukünftigen" Addon, falls das alles wirklich stimmen sollte.
(übrigens würde es BGs zerstören, wenn es auch da möglich wäre, sollten sie lieber extra Luftkämpfe in BGs einbauen)

Die Klassenzuteilungen stören mich schon etwas mehr, verändern aber auch nicht die Welt so drastisch, wie man vielleicht zuerst denkt. Natürlich, ein Zwergenschamane erscheint einem erst etwas seltsam, aber ein Dreaneischamane ist auch nicht viel besser? Bei TBC hatte mich ja schon gestört, dass beide Fraktionen Paladin und Schamane nutzen konnten - schon damals ging die Individualität verloren, bald wird jede Rasse jede Klasse nutzen können und nurnoch das Aussehen unterscheidet sie... das ist eigentlich wirklich schade.

Wir werden sehen, was verändert wird. Sind es zu drastische Änderungen, die zu stark das Gameplay verändern oder auch das "WoW-Feeling", wie man es bisher aus Classic und TBC kannte, dann wären es eher negative Veränderungen, aber gleich rumheulen, das möchte ich nicht. Mal schaun, was passiert.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. August 2009)

Mal ehrlich.
Seit es Blutelfenpalas gibt, was selbst für mich als abolutem Loreignoranten nicht zu kapieren ist, ist doch alles weiter ohnehin beliebig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rantja (15. August 2009)

Na ist den schon wieder April?


----------



## Matress (15. August 2009)

alles ein bisschen weit hergeholt!
garrosh soll cairne töten?
thrall wird herrscher über tirisfal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich warte lieber auf offiziell bestätigte news


----------



## Celian (15. August 2009)

Sara49 schrieb:


> Das würde den Magierlehrer neben Tyrande erklären.
> 
> Und mit 3.2 steht im Tempel des Mondes ja auch noch en "Hochgeborener" Nachtelf Namens "Erz*magier* Mordent Schattenfall" rum.
> 
> ...




Mhm also ich war nun in Darnassus und meiner Meinung nach haben wir ja Patch 3.2, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ja? Da stehen nun zwei Draenei und zwar eine Magier und eine Paladinlehrerin. Ich konnte keinen Erzmagier Mordent Schattenfall finden. Entweder hast du dich da bei dem Patch vertippt und du meinst einen späteren Patch, der noch kommen soll oder du hast es von einem Testserver ^^
Die beiden Lehrer wurden, soweit ich weiss mit Patch 3.2 eingefügt (korrigiert mich wenn die vorher schon eingefügt wurden ich habe lange keinen Twink mehr angefangen ;D), weil viele Draenei von der Exodar aus nach Auberdine oder Astranaar reisen zum questen, aber dies auch sehr mühsam ist bzw. war, da es in Darnassus keine Magier bzw. Paladinlehrer gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu dem Inhalt an sich: Als ich das heute Morgen gelesen habe, haben sich mir die Nackenhaare gesträubt ^^ Ich meine die Geschichte um den Mahlstrom und Azhara sind sehr interessant (hab auch die Krieg der Ahnen Bücher gelesen ;D), aber Goblins? Worge? Auch die Änderungen an den Klassen/Rassen finde ich z.T. sehr, sehr unlogisch was die Hintergrundgeschichte dieser Völker angeht o_O
Naja aber nächste Woche wissen wir mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse:

Celian


----------



## Thunderphönix (15. August 2009)

Sind bis jetzt alles nur Spekulationen,und Blizzard hat von dem ganzen noch garnix bestätigt.
Vieles was ich da oben gelesen habe,ist reines Wunschdenken von mmochampion.
Und Worgen kann ich mir auch net vorstellen das die eine spielbare Rasse wird,weil die haben weder was mit der Horde noch was mit der Allianz gemeinsam.
Worgen sind Kreaturen die Arugal erschaffen hat,und Arugal ist ein Erzmagier aus Dalaran der von den anderen Magiern für ein Schwächling gehalten wurde.


----------



## Adalfried (15. August 2009)

Auf einer Art hört es sich extrem an.

Auf einer anderen Art aber warum nicht.
Ich meine sehe gehen dem Ende zu mit ihrem Spiel, dass ist einfach Fakt. Also warum ändern sie nicht so viel wie möglich und lassen das ganze in einem großen Krach unter gehen. So eine Art Abschluss von WOW und übergang in eine neue Welt, so hlat dann Warcraft 4 (ist ja ihr nächster Titel).

Auf einer Art absurt, Goblins auf Hordenseite, Worge auf Allianz, Troll Druiden etc. 
Auf der anderen Art interessant Ogri zerstört, einige Gebiet überschwemmt etc.

Abwarten und Tee trinken, bis dahin Taucherausrüstung besorgen, Uboote bauen, Ruderboote bauen und Angelnskillen ^^

Vielleicht ist es aus die Story von WC4 ^^


----------



## Zalandar (15. August 2009)

Wenn das wahr wird ist Aion nichtmehr so begehrt!
Oder wenigstens wechsel nicht alle zu Aion
ICH BIN DAFÜR!


----------



## Thunderphönix (15. August 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Auf einer Art hört es sich extrem an.
> 
> Auf einer anderen Art aber warum nicht.
> Ich meine sehe gehen dem Ende zu mit ihrem Spiel, dass ist einfach Fakt. Also warum ändern sie nicht so viel wie möglich und lassen das ganze in einem großen Krach unter gehen. So eine Art Abschluss von WOW und übergang in eine neue Welt, so hlat dann Warcraft 4 (ist ja ihr nächster Titel).
> ...



Was laberst du da?,Es gibt noch soviele sachen die in World of Warcraft nicht vorhanden sind.Deathwing,Emerald Dreams,Sargeras,Azshara uvm


----------



## CypherGirl (15. August 2009)

Cata...wo ? 

Kataklysm! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Ist ein Youtube Link, also ganz ruhig)

x
CypherG.


----------



## Distriction (15. August 2009)

> (übrigens würde es BGs zerstören, wenn es auch da möglich wäre, sollten sie lieber extra Luftkämpfe in BGs einbauen)


wieso sollte man in bgs fliegen können? weil es in azeroth dann geht? 
in der scherbenwelt kann man auch fliegen und im auge des sturms gehts nicht...

zu den sachen sag ich nix so lang da nix bestätgit is wobei zT klingen die sachen relativ interessant


----------



## Konov (15. August 2009)

Komisch, obwohl ich vor Monaten bereits mit WoW abgeschlossen habe und auch nicht erwartet habe, dass es mich jemals wieder reizen würde...

... diese vermeintlichen Neuerungen reizen mich schon. Es verspricht jede Menge neue Sachen, die in meinen Augen zwar gewagt sind aber sicher nicht schlecht. Neues muss nicht immer schlecht sein. Mehr Vielfalt bedeutet auch mehr Möglichkeiten. Auch die Veränderung von Zonen wie Azshara finde ich sinnvoll. Denn wann hat man schon in Azshara gequestet, das war doch eher ein überflüssiges Gebiet. Jetzt könnte es endlich einen Sinn bekommen.

Natürlich wirken Tauren Paladine auf den ersten Blick etwas deplatziert. Aber es ist Fantasy... und nur weil einzelne Spieler es sich nicht in ihrem zurechtgestrikten Warcraft Universum vorstellen können, muss das nicht heißen, dass es kompletter Schwachsinn ist. Die Vielfalt steigt... eigentlich kann das nur gut sein für den Spielspass.
Ich bekomme jedenfalls richtig Lust mal wieder WoW zu daddeln, leider hab ich momentan praktisch keine Zeit dafür. Bis zum nächsten Addon ändert sich das hoffentlich, dann schau ich sicherlich gerne mal wieder rein um zu sehen was sich noch alles verändert hat.

Generell finde ich die Umgestaltung der alten Kontinente super, weil ich sie seit BC eigentlich als ausgestorben in Erinnerung hatte. Gnomeregan ist das beste Beispiel... eine interessante Instanz, aber spätestens mit dem zweiten Durchlauf war sie Stress pur. Zeit sie umzukrempeln und vielleicht einen Gnomen Stützpunkt daraus zu machen. Das stelle ich mir spannend vor.

Goblins und Worgen sind sicherlich eher unbekannt, besonders über die Worgen weiß man ja nicht gerade viel. Als spielbare Klassen bringt das sicher jede Menge Würze ins Spiel. Am Anfang vielleicht überlaufen, aber auf jeden Fall mal etwas ganz anderes. Diese radikalen Änderungen sind für WoW nur sinnvoll, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## .Kabo (15. August 2009)

Das sind Spekulationen von MMO-Champion
und NICHT offiziel von Blizz bestätigt.
L2Read xD


----------



## Konov (15. August 2009)

.Kabo schrieb:


> Das sind Spekulationen von MMO-Champion
> und NICHT offiziel von Blizz bestätigt.
> L2Read xD



Ja und?

Ich bin jetzt davon ausgegangen dass es so kommt. Aus der Perspektive hab ich meine Meinung geschrieben.
Ob es so kommt, weiß keiner.

Lern 2 read kann ich also nur zurückgeben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (15. August 2009)

Ich versuch mir schon die ganze Zeit nen Zwergen Schamanen vorzustellen...
Das GEHT einfach NICHT !


----------



## searinus (15. August 2009)

hm...also am meisten regt mich der zwergen shami auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
diese blöden zwerge! sollen glücklich und zufrieden sein!
es reicht schon dass draenei den schamanismus beherrschen...aber zwerge? von wem sollen es dnn gelernt haben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (15. August 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> wieso sollte man in bgs fliegen können? weil es in azeroth dann geht?
> in der scherbenwelt kann man auch fliegen und im auge des sturms gehts nicht...



Jetzt im Nachhinein, du hast natürlich recht. Allein die Annahme löst beinahe einen Lachkrampf aus und ein Kopfschütteln meinerseits, dass ich überhaupt auf so einen Gedanken kam...

Wir werden sehen, was verändert wird. Manche Änderungen klingen interessant und verlockend, auchwenn man sie zuerst ablehnend betrachtet hat.


----------



## Haggelo (15. August 2009)

b11 warri ... das wäre genial


----------



## Lapilatus (15. August 2009)

Also ich finde es einfach nur lächerlich wie manche auf das Thema der Klassen rumreiten. Mensch erwacht mal aus eurem verkrampften schlaf. Da steht so viel und ihr reitet nur auf diese beschissenen Klassen rum echt wahnsinn!

Wie war das von Blizz mal: Es wird etwas kommen womit keiner gerechnet hat? Genau so wird es werden!

1. Den Anfang macht Onyxia als Einleitung auf nächste Addon!
2. Patchnotes 3.2.2 Burg Schattenfang wurde bearbeitet! WArum?? Schon seit ewigkeiten wurde in den alten Instanzen nichts mehr gemacht!
3. Hardwareinformationsabfrage seitens Blizz! Warum? Phasingtechnologie frisst ganz gut, vorallem wenn zwei Welten nebenher existieren.
4. Ragnaros! Schonmal daran gedacht das mit der Überflutung der Welt auch der Schwarzfels davon betroffen ist?!
5. Mealstorm kann erst kommen wenn dieser auch eingeleitet wurde, da es keine Story mehr gibt aus Warcraft, diese ja mit Arthas endet! Was wäre besser Mealstorm einzuleiten als mit einem solchen Addon!
6. Hochgeborene müssen wiederkehren alleine schon wegen dem übernächsten Addon "Maelstorm", welcher auch den Emerald Dream beinhalten wird!
7. Es gibt tausende von Spielern die WoW Classic liebten und jetzt besteht die Mglichkeit wieder dort einzutauchen. Alleine wenn ich mir vorstelle z.b. Kloster auf 80-85 machen zu können, werd ich schon   zittrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
8. Azshara 10-20, ist ganz logisch und nicht unglaubwürdig ,denn kaum einer ,zumindest kenne ich keinen, Questet in azshara. Das Gebiet muss ganz stark überarbeitet werden auch von den Quests her finde ich!
9. Warum das alte Gebiet überarbeiten? Da mit dem übernächsten Addon es möglich sein wird über das Meer zu segeln bzw. dann zu fliegen es kein Laddebildschirm mehr gibt und es eine komplette Welt sein wird ,wird man diese vorher auch komplett machen!
10. Es würde auch sehr stark erklären warum Blizz zurzeit solch eine Geschwindigkeit aufweist, wenn es um neuen Content geht! DEnn das nächste Addon wird nicht sehr sehr viel Zeit beanspruchen durchaus schon etwas aber nicht so wie davor!
Es gab noch ein paar Punkte aber sind mir gerade entfallen^^.


----------



## Snake_Eater (15. August 2009)

Warum machen die Leute immer so eine Panik, nächste Woche Sonntag wissen wir mehr! Und denkt nicht nur ans Addon, Blizzard hat ja gesagt das auch vlt ein neues MMORPG von denen rauskommt! Und hört euch den Buffcast an was da für eine Vermutung mit Ozzy Osbourne aufgestellt wird, ich finde die Vermutung gar nicht so schlecht ^^


----------



## Arnorns (15. August 2009)

mal rein auf die klassen-rassenkombis bezogen: warum net?

zwerg-schamis: zwerge haben feuer+erde, wie schon mal erwähnt ragnaros beschworen (nicht die ironforge-zwerge), somit durchaus einen bezug zu den elementen
zwerg-mages: gabs damals in der beta, nix besonderes
nachtelf-mages: gab es vor 10.000 jahren mal, wurden ja aber nach der explosion des brunnens, an der sie teilweise schuld tragen soweit ich weiß, verstoßen. aber jeder konflikt kann auch wieder beigelegt werden...
orc-mages: orcs können auch hexer sein, mehr muss ich wohl nich sagen
tauren-pala, tauren-priest werden durch den screenshot von drago82 einleuchtend erklärt.
troll-druide: trolle sind ein naturvolk, warum also nicht auch druiden? man muss es ja nicht mit einem glauben an gott verbinden wie bei nachtelf/taure

alles andere macht auch ohne erklärung weitestgehen sinn, somit durchaus denkbar.

und zur sache mit den rassen: was sollen worgen denn bitte schön bei der horde? das waren mal menschen, somit is wohl klar wo die hingehören. und goblins dürfen ruhig zur horde, immerhin sind die ja auch grün...

mfg

achja, und mal so ne frage an lapilatus: was zur hölle hat der maelstrom bitte schön mit dem emeralddream zu schaffen? wenn überhaupt werden das zwei ganz unterschiedliche addons...


----------



## Bader1 (15. August 2009)

Dieso News sind sowas von geil, stellt euch mal das Intro-Video vor wo alles geflutet wird etc 
Ah ich glaub ich hab mich ins nächste Addon verliebt <3^^


----------



## Lapilatus (15. August 2009)

Arnorns schrieb:


> achja, und mal so ne frage an lapilatus: was zur hölle hat der maelstrom bitte schön mit dem emeralddream zu schaffen? wenn überhaupt werden das zwei ganz unterschiedliche addons...



Weil ich denke das Emerald alleine zu klein ist oder Mahlstrom alleine auch ,desweitern denke ich wie irgendwann schonmal von jemanden in einen älteren Forenbeitrag erzählt wurde zwei neue Heldenklassen kommen werden. Der Archdruid mit dem Startgebiet im Emerald Dream und der Blademaster dessen Startgebiet sich dann im Mahlstrom auf einer der Inseln befinden wird!
Aber das sind auch nur spekulationen...^^


----------



## Schniefer (15. August 2009)

Das neue WoW Addon heisst World of World of Warcraft!
Hier der Beiweis!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rw8gE3lnpLQ


Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft
ich finde die Änderungen hören sich doch cool an, wenn man mal von Tauren Palas absieht.
Ein bisschen Wasser hier und da und ein bisschen neu machen und schon is alles schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hört sich doch cool an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## f433m3lt0r (15. August 2009)

Eins kan man ganz klar sagen Gnome werden niemals Priester werden (sie glauben nicht an das Licht, ja sie sind Atheisten :O) und Nachtelfen niemals Magier da ihnen (ich glaube) Cenarius die verwendung von Arkaner Magie verboten hat ^^.Aber son Tauren Paladin wär doch lustig xD


----------



## Katerli (15. August 2009)

Ungeduld? Warten und Tee trinken, wir wissen erst nächste jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (15. August 2009)

Ne werdens wissens am kommenden Sonntag^^


----------



## Adalfried (15. August 2009)

Genau es sind Gerüchte und abwarten.

Wie gesagt wer bissel Angst vor dem Wasser hat ... die armen Katzendruiden ... ohje, naja die haben noch Robbenform.

Aber ich meine Ruderboote und Uboote organisieren und dazu eben noch Taucherausrüstung beim Ingi bestellen. Damit man im Notfall gerüstet ist, die Gnome unter uns sollten Stelzen in Betracht siehen, ist ne billige Alternative.

Aber an sich abwarten, wie viel Wahrheit dran ist.


----------



## Dömage (15. August 2009)

einige sachen, wie überarbeitete zonen hören sich sehr interessant an, das bringt neuen schwung rein und man merkt dass sich was tut.

zu den gerüchten allgemein kann man sagen, es is ziemlich viel schwachsinnd dabei....aber einige sachen kann ich mir gut vorstellen.


----------



## MasterXoX (15. August 2009)

Slayv schrieb:


> spekulationen hin oder her, jeder weiss wozu blizzard fähig ist ^^


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (15. August 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Komisch, obwohl ich vor Monaten bereits mit WoW abgeschlossen habe und auch nicht erwartet habe, dass es mich jemals wieder reizen würde...
> 
> ... diese vermeintlichen Neuerungen reizen mich schon. Es verspricht jede Menge neue Sachen, die in meinen Augen zwar gewagt sind aber sicher nicht schlecht. Neues muss nicht immer schlecht sein. Mehr Vielfalt bedeutet auch mehr Möglichkeiten. Auch die Veränderung von Zonen wie Azshara finde ich sinnvoll. Denn wann hat man schon in Azshara gequestet, das war doch eher ein überflüssiges Gebiet. Jetzt könnte es endlich einen Sinn bekommen.
> 
> ...



Endlich mal jemand, der es schafft seine Meinung auch als solche darzustellen und nicht gleich alles als absurd abtut, nur weil es nicht in sein (WoW)Weltbild passt. Danke.

________________

Im Übrigen ist die WoW-Geschichte mit Arthas noch lange nicht abgeschlossen und es wurde ebenfalls schon mehrfach gecshrieben, teils sogar mti Quellenangabe, das die Skillbäume auf Level 100 ausgelegt sind, mindestens.

Ferner ist WoW auf 10 Jahre ausgelegt, wobei man bei der ursprünglichen Planung eberücksichtigen muss, das man damals eben nicht exakt vorhersagen konnte, wie sich die Hardware entwickeln würde, auch wenn die Hersteller ebenfalls ihre Roadmaps haben.

Blizzard wird immer versuchen den Kern von WoW an der Geschichte entlang laufen zu lassen, aber das bedeutet auch nichts anderes, als das immer viel Spielraum für zusätzliche Dinge bleiben wird.

Sollte die Story um den Mahlstrom in der Art kommen, dann spricht das erst recht dafür, denn die Verknüpfung zum smaragdgrünen Traum ist dann fast schon siamesisch und da Azshara und Darthwing allein nicht die Macht hätten die Zeit in dieser Form zu beeinflussen, wäre man wieder bei den alten Göttern, den Titanen und damit direkt bei der alten WoW-Geschichte.

Das mit den nächsten Klassen.Rassenkombinationen ist im Prinzip ein unwichtiger Teil des Ganzen, denn es hat keinerlei direkten EInfluss auf das Spiel an sich, die Vielfalt wird einfach nur größer und wie viele Leute haben sich nicht tatsächlich schon darüber gewundert, oder gar geärgert, das sie bestimmte Rassen und Klassen nicht kombinieren konnten ?

WoW hat zwar im Prinzip nichts mit D&D zu tun, aber es misst sich nun mal mit anderen Spielen dieses Genres und daher ist es irgendwo logisch das BLizzard Kombinationen zulässt bzw. einführt, die es in anderen Spielen dieser Art von je her gab und gibt.

Da fällt mir ein: wenn die Geschichte von Azeroth so dermaßen "verbogen" wird, dann sind Dinge wie N11-Mages sogar logisch, denn die Umwälzungen betreffen dann nicht nur das Land an sich, sondern wirken sich auf alles aus, was damit zu tun hat !

Noch was für die Hater: Goblins zur Horde ist doch klar, wer sie sich mal genau angeschaut hat, der sieht das sie eine Kreuzung aus Gnom und Troll sind, daher auch die Affinität beider Völker zur Technik, aber durch den "Minderheitenstatus" eben Horde. ;-)


----------



## Bader1 (15. August 2009)

Bitte bitte unterstelle Trollen nicht sie hätten KInder vergewaltigt ^^

Achja 100. BEITRAG


----------



## numisel (15. August 2009)

So, endlich mit allem Lesen fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich will jetzt nicht schon wieder auf den Klassen rumreiten. Einzige der Taurenpaladin kommt mir nicht so recht in den Kopf, da die zwei Tauren ja von "Elune" reden, was sie zum Priestertum, aber nicht zum Palatum bekehren könnte.

Thrall als neuer Guardian kann und wird nicht kommen. Die Macht muss vom vorherign übertragen werden. Man braucht Atiesh, welches ja wieder bei Medivh und damit weg ist. Und ausserdem muss man Magier sein. Da Thrall Schamane und noch nichtmal von Azeroth ist, bezweifle ich, dass er diese Stellung übernehmen kann. Aber wir werden sehen.

Garrosh als Kriegshäuptling würde alles zerstören, wofür sich Thrall und Jaina jahrelang eingesetzt haben. Der hirnlose Mag'har hat keine Ahnung von den Entbehrungen, die die Orcs auf Azeroth nach dem Krieg durchmachen mussten. Er ist einfach nur ein Orc, der alles hauen will, was gegen ihn ist.

Und ich als überzeugter Taure würde sofort aus der Horde austreten, wenn Cairne von Garrosh getötet werden würde. Das wäre ein Verlust eines der wichtigsten Verbündeten der Horde. Ausserdem würde es sich Garrosh sicherlich noch mit den Verlassenen und Blutelfen verscherzen, womit er dann alleine mit Vol'jin gegen die Allianz stehen würde.
Wenn Thrall schon abtritt (was er niemals tun würde, weil er ja der festen Überzeugung ist, er ist der einzig wahre Kriegshäuptling. Ausserdem ist er der gefeierte Befreier der Orcs), soll er wenigsten Saurfang zum Nachfolger ernennen. Und ich glaube nicht, dass Saurfang irgendein Schreckenslord ist. Immerhin hatte er einen Sohn, und ich habe nicht mitbekommen, dass Saurfang junior ein halber Schreckenslord ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das mit der Überflutung hört sich echt interessant an. Man könnte da einiges drauss machen:
1. Durotar bricht vom Rest Kalimdors ab und wird zu einer Art Insel. Alles bleibt beim alten, nur dass man mit dem Zeppelin später nach Thunderbluff fliegen muss, um weiterzuquesten als Troll oder Orc (Erklärung für die neue Zeppelinlinie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
2. Wenn Thousend Needles wirklich geflutet werden sollte, könnte man da ein super neues Questgebiet draus machen. Statt Hyänen und Luftschlangen (keine Ahnung wie ich die Viecher sonst nennen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sind dann da Haie und Meeresungeheuer (und vielleicht nagas und Murlocs). Die Hordebase ist ja auf einer Nadel drauf, ebenso wie einige andere Questgebiete. Die Base von der Allianz kommt auch auf eine Nadel und schon haben wir ein neues Gebiet mit nur wenigen Änderungen.
3. Die Höhlen der Zeit hätten einen derben Wasserschaden, ebenso wie das restliche Tanaris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. Die Draenei werden endlich weggespült 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5. Kurz und gut: alle Küstenregionen werden neu und inovativ umgestaltet, und vielleicht kann man durch Tausend Nadeln und durch einen Großteil Feralas so eine Art Fluss oder so leiten, damit Kalimdor selbst nochmal geteilt ist.

Aufjedenfall sollten dann aber Wassermounts eingeführt werden (und ein Update für alle Schildkröten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Soweit meine Ideen für das Addon. Aber ich lass mir das alles von Blizzard nochmal bestätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
     numisel


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. August 2009)

Hmm, also ich hab das Twinken eigentlich aufgegeben ...

Aber so´n Worgen hätt ich schon gern, vielleicht als Schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

@Bader: GZ zu deinem 100. Beitrag, aber irgendwie interessieren mich die anderen 99 nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (15. August 2009)

Hmm hab auf mein Kalender geguckt aber bei mir steht 15. August...sehe ich falsch oder ist heute der 1. April?!
Das ist wohl ein Scherz. Im Prinzip ist die Idee ziemlich nett, da WoW auch ein Ende haben muss und so geht es langsam darauf zu. 
Das mit den Klassen finde ich weniger gut aber dass die Gebiete verändert werden finde ich gut, da das Twinken mehr Spaß macht.


----------



## Nexilein (15. August 2009)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Besonders "Classic Azeroth Revamp" macht mir sorgen.
> Diese Revamps sind nicht schlecht, wenn sie "Nebenbei" gemacht werden, quasi als Überraschung wie jetzt mit 3.2.2 Onyxia. Aber schon wieder Ragnaros (Molten Core)? Schon wieder alte Instanzen als Hauptcontent. (Hatte gehofft Naxxramas war die Ausnahme.)



Ich glaube das bezieht sich in erster Linie auf die alte Welt an sich.
Ich stelle mir das so vor, das man durch eine Questreihe eine neue Phase der alten Welt zugänglich macht. So könte man die komplette alte Welt redesignen.Meeresspiegel anheben, neue Mobs, Questsgeber, etc. Mit dem was WoW momentan schon kann ist da eine Menge drin, und man kann die Gebiete meiner Meinung nach durchaus so stark verändern das es nicht aufgewärmt wirkt. 

Vote 4 Stormwind in Flammen & blühende Flora im verbrannten Tal...


----------



## Mahni (15. August 2009)

Also meckern gehört wohl zum Tagesgeschäft seit dem BC erschien oder auch schon früher, in keinem anderen MMO wird soviel gemeckert bei gleichzeitig hoher Spielerzahl im Vergleich zu anderen MMORPGs. Dabei hat sich meiner Meinung nach Wow gut weiterentwickelt. Mal ehrlich: Wow bis stufe 60, alte instanzen ohne neue Inhalte , also ohne Dailys ,ohne variable Schwierigkeitsgrade versehene neue Instanzen, keine Flugmounts, keine coolen neuen Gebiete(siehe wrath of the lichking), , neue Bgs etc pp, wäre das Spiel doch stinklangweilig. Würdet ihr wirklich lieber seit 4 -5 jahren immer in der gleichen welt mit den alten langweiligen Inhalten spielen wollen? Das glaub ich nicht, da würde Wow mindestens nur noch die Hälfte an Spielern zählen könnnen , als es jetzt der Fall ist. 

Bzgl Fred:
Alter Content neu aufgemischt, zerissene , überflutete Welt, VERÄNDERTE Welt, Spielen vorwiegend in alten Gebieten, war vor allem nicht der letzte Punkt vieler von euch genau das was ihr wolltet. Aber NEEEEEEIN bla bla bla hauptsache die Fresse aufreissen und dann trotzdem das spiel kaufen. Hört bitte auf mit Wow wenn euch das alles keinen spass mehr macht und verschont uns mit eurem drecks-gelaber , das mal dazu. Ich finde auch nicht alles gut was blizard plant und durchsetzt , aber alles in allem hat sich meiner meinung nach Wow inhaltlich deutlich verbessert. Level Cap 85 fände ich allerdings auch nicht so toll und ich hoffe das es zusätzlich zu der wie gesagt- gerüchteweise - veränderten , zerissenen alten Welt auch neue Gebiete geben wird. Aber an sich hört sich das nicht schlecht an, alte Instanzen die aufgearbeitet werden etc pp, das klingt doch gar nicht so schlecht. Ihr wolltet: Alte Instanzen, alte Gebiete  - jetzt habt ihr sie evtl. und wer jetzt noch meckert weil sie in neuem Gewand erstrahlen und Blizzard nicht die neuen Gebiete streicht und ein Classic Wow draus macht hat meiner Meinung nach nicht alle Tassen im Schrank, denkt doch mal genau drüber nach: Würde Blizzard damit mehr Geld machen UND wäre das eine konkurrenzfähige Unternehmensentscheidung Classic Wow Server einzuführen ohne neue Inhalte??

Ich finde das klingt alles erstmal ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber ich persönlich habe schon immer auf eine veränderbare Welt gehofft - und ich denke Blizzard wird sich da bestimmt einiges Cooles einfallen lassen, deshalb mein Apell: Bitte verkneift euch eure Kritik erst einmal und wartet auf die Blizzconn, denn euer Halbwissen und eure ständigen mimmimimis gehen bestimmt nicht nur mir kräftig aufn sack.

Get a Real life.
Danke


----------



## Liberiana (15. August 2009)

Ich wette, dass Cataclysm nicht kommt! Wer wettet gegen mich?


----------



## Pacster (15. August 2009)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> die phasing technologie machts möglich oder sie ändern halt den continent für alle so das sie für anfänger auch die quests anpassen müssen da sich die küstenlinien verschieben und viel anders sein wird




Na wenn sie das so machen würden dann würde das uach das ganking weitestgehend beheben...da die Low-Level-Chars ja dann nicht in der gleichen Welt existieren wie die Max-Level-Chars. Durch Instanzen ziehen hätte sich auch erstmal erledigt....aber damit auch die Chance Freunden beim Leveln zu helfen. Außerdem wären die Hauptstädte leerer und damit weniger laggy....was natürlich beim Leveln schnell zu kompletten Geisterstädten führen würde.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (15. August 2009)

wenn das so kommt wie das da steht- cya WoW

blizz sollte sich was besseres einfallen lassen, um die alte welt wieder zu beleben


----------



## Weissnet (15. August 2009)

lovechia schrieb:


> aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich es unwarscheinlich nur 5 neue Level..




Das würde ich eher verstehen als den rest des spoilers von mmo.. ^^

Das man villeicht nur noch 5 level machen kann liegt wol daran das Blizz dann noch schneller die nächste exp. kostenpflichtig rausbringen kann^^.Von daher denke ich wärs plausibel ^^

Der ganze rest ehm ja....Blizzcon ftw undso..^^

Und das Pahsing der alten Welt hört sich wenn es denn so ist, ziemlich geil an ;>


----------



## Weissnet (15. August 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Na wenn sie das so machen würden dann würde das uach das ganking weitestgehend beheben...da die Low-Level-Chars ja dann nicht in der gleichen Welt existieren wie die Max-Level-Chars. Durch Instanzen ziehen hätte sich auch erstmal erledigt....aber damit auch die Chance Freunden beim Leveln zu helfen. Außerdem wären die Hauptstädte leerer und damit weniger laggy....was natürlich beim Leveln schnell zu kompletten Geisterstädten führen würde.




Hm wenn ich es richtig gelesn habe soll OG ja zerstört worden sein ^^...


----------



## Elinya (15. August 2009)

Errinert euch dran das Blizzard sagte die neue Erweiterung wird etwas "völlig unerwartetes" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. August 2009)

ok abgesehn das thrall neuer wächter von tirisfal wird (ich versteh nich wieso..was hat der mit denen zu schaffen?)
und abgesehen davon das garrosh dann natürlich zum neuem warchief wird (was is mit saurfang is der jetzt in rente gegangen?)
und abgesehen davon das garrosh dieser emo orc CAIRNE!!11 tötet (den tauren schlechthin.. und die anderen tauren lassen auch gerne den mann töten der sie alle vereint hat.....na sicher)
uuuuuuund abgesehen davon das ein paar dieser klassen kombos doch sehr abwegig sind (undead hunter,tauren priest/paladin(das passt einfach net =O))
aber das mit dem phasing und das die alten gebiete überarbeitet werden find ich klasse das hört sich echt gut an..auch das mit ogrimmar die stadt fand ich nie besonders ansprechend


----------



## Liberiana (15. August 2009)

Elinya schrieb:


> Errinert euch dran das Blizzard sagte die neue Erweiterung wird etwas "völlig unerwartetes"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Richtig!
Deswegen glaube ich auch, dass Cataclysm nicht kommen wird, weil das viel zu offensichtlich ist...
mmo-champion hat ja geschrieben, dass sie die Informationen aus den WoW Daten herausgelesen haben.

In dem Fall glaube ich eher, dass Blizz die diskussion noch anzetteln will, was nun wirklich kommt,
damit viele aus diesem Grund das Geld für den BlizzCon Livestream bezahlen.
Denn so offensichtlich würde Blizz das glaube ich nicht machen, gerade auch mit der 
Internetseite wowcataclysm.com...


----------



## Vrocas (15. August 2009)

Ach... MMO-champion labert scheiße, das Spiel so in die Ruinen mit Tauren Paladinen und überflutetem Tausend Nadeln etc. etc. zu führen kann Blizzard net machen, die kneifen sich doch da selber in arsch -_-


----------



## Pacster (15. August 2009)

Weissnet schrieb:


> Das würde ich eher verstehen als den rest des spoilers von mmo.. ^^
> 
> Das man villeicht nur noch 5 level machen kann liegt wol daran das Blizz dann noch schneller die nächste exp. kostenpflichtig rausbringen kann^^.Von daher denke ich wärs plausibel ^^
> 
> ...




Naja, wieviel Level man steigt, ist gefühlt ja eigentlich egal weil man das nach einer Woche eh erledigt hat. 5 Level bedeuten allerdings auch weniger neue Talente und Talentpunkte...und das ist natürlich für die Spieler etwas langweilig weil sich ihr Char relativ wenig verändert.

Verändern sie tatsächlich die ganze alte Welt via Phasing dann wäre das natürlich genial. Zumal ich bereits zu Wotlk-Beta-Phase gesagt habe das Phasing vermutlich die beste und weitreichenste Neuerung ind MMORPGS seit 3 Jahren oder so ist(damals gabs irgendein Ranking welche Spielmechanik die innovativste ist...und bei Wotlk stand Phasing nicht mal zur Wahl....was ich damals äußerst lächerlich fand. Da haben dann irgendwelche daily-gruppenquest von WAR gewonnen.). Hätte für Blizz auch den Vorteil das sie ihr Phasing in großem Umfang mal Stress-testen und Probleme aufdecken könnten....denn das ist sicher eine Technologie, auf der sie mit ihrem Next-Gen-MMORPG aufbauen.


----------



## Cheaters (15. August 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> 1. Durotar bricht vom Rest Kalimdors ab und wird zu einer Art Insel. Alles bleibt beim alten, nur dass man mit dem Zeppelin später nach Thunderbluff fliegen muss, um weiterzuquesten als Troll oder Orc (Erklärung für die neue Zeppelinlinie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Durotar ist dann laut MMO Champion "wrecked", also zerstört/ zertrümmert.



Nexilein schrieb:


> Vote 4 Stormwind in Flammen & blühende Flora im verbrannten Tal...



Wieso sollte Sturmwind brennen? (aus reinem Interesse^^) 

Frag mich aber auch, wenn Orgrimmar wirklich "in Flammen steht" und nicht mehr bewohnbar ist, wohin soll die neue Orc Hauptstadt hin kommen?


----------



## Pacster (15. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ok abgesehn das thrall neuer wächter von tirisfal wird (ich versteh nich wieso..was hat der mit denen zu schaffen?)
> und abgesehen davon das garrosh dann natürlich zum neuem warchief wird (was is mit saurfang is der jetzt in rente gegangen?)
> und abgesehen davon das garrosh dieser emo orc CAIRNE!!11 tötet (den tauren schlechthin.. und die anderen tauren lassen auch gerne den mann töten der sie alle vereint hat.....na sicher)



Naja, zu drehen wäre das schon. Es ist ja ein Geheimbund, der den Wächter auswählt...und Thrall ist ja relativ neutral. Außerdem sollte man nicht vergessen, dass noch der Kampf gegen den Lich King vor 4.0 ansteht. Es wäre also nicht gänzlich unlogisch wenn z.B. Thrall da in den Besitz eines von 2 speziellen Schwertern kommt.....und wenn Saurfang(was auch immer er ist) sich opfert um seinen Sohn zu rächen(der ja vom Lich King gekillt wurde).
Das mit Cairne wäre wohl am schwierigsten zu erklären....aber den könnten sie z.B. durchdrehen lassen(Alptraum im Smaragdgrünen Traum anyone?). Nur weshalb man Cairne aus dem Weg schaffen will, verstehe ich nicht. Es wäre allerdings möglich das Blizz die Anführer auf beiden Seiten möglichst böse darstellen wollen. Vielleicht wird da ja schon das große Finale von WoW aufgebaut, wo sich die Fraktionen vereinen und vereint gegen ihre 2 Herrscher und deren Armeen kämpfen nachdem sie Sargeras zu Fall gebracht haben. Das wäre dann das klassische Happy End....


----------



## Doomsta (15. August 2009)

WoW richtet sich von tag zu tag selbst. 

R.I.P. WoW


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. August 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Naja, zu drehen wäre das schon. Es ist ja ein Geheimbund, der den Wächter auswählt...und Thrall ist ja relativ neutral. Außerdem sollte man nicht vergessen, dass noch der Kampf gegen den Lich King vor 4.0 ansteht. Es wäre also nicht gänzlich unlogisch wenn z.B. Thrall da in den Besitz eines von 2 speziellen Schwertern kommt.....und wenn Saurfang(was auch immer er ist) sich opfert um seinen Sohn zu rächen(der ja vom Lich King gekillt wurde).
> Das mit Cairne wäre wohl am schwierigsten zu erklären....aber den könnten sie z.B. durchdrehen lassen(Alptraum im Smaragdgrünen Traum anyone?). Nur weshalb man Cairne aus dem Weg schaffen will, verstehe ich nicht. Es wäre allerdings möglich das Blizz die Anführer auf beiden Seiten möglichst böse darstellen wollen. Vielleicht wird da ja schon das große Finale von WoW aufgebaut, wo sich die Fraktionen vereinen und vereint gegen ihre 2 Herrscher und deren Armeen kämpfen nachdem sie Sargeras zu Fall gebracht haben. Das wäre dann das klassische Happy End....



warum sollte thrall den ashbringer oder frostmourne tragen? der isn schami >_< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und überhaupt wurde dieser medan nicht extra für den wächter von tirisfal hochgezüchtet?
ok das mit saurfang klingt noch recht logisch das er vllt im kampf gegen den lichking stirbt.. was ich auch sehr schade fänd =/ 
warum sollte cairne im emerald dream durchdrehen? cairne is ne mischung aus nem schamanen und krieger und hat nix mitm emerald dream zu tun...aber egal cairne darf nicht sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die coolste sau im warcraft universum darf nicht sterben


----------



## Pacster (15. August 2009)

Cheaters schrieb:


> Wieso sollte Sturmwind brennen? (aus reinem Interesse^^)
> 
> Frag mich aber auch, wenn Orgrimmar wirklich "in Flammen steht" und nicht mehr bewohnbar ist, wohin soll die neue Orc Hauptstadt hin kommen?




Orgrimmar wäre wohl nur in 2 Teile geteilt...also würde sich nur vom Aussehen her verändern. Wobei im Endgame die Hauptstädte ja eh keine Funktion mehr haben außer dem AH. Da könnten sie also OG problemlos durch TB oder so ersetzen.

Wieso sollte Sturmwind nicht brennen? Wenn die Meere ansteigen, dürfte sich das auf Orte mit Hafen ziemlich drastisch auswirken(OG steht ja auf einer Klippe, das könnte es durch Unterspühlung zu Rissen kommen....also würde dann durch OG ein langer Riss führen, den man mit Hängebrücken überqueren könnte). Zumal das ja eigentlich dann ein Vorstoss der Nagas unter ihrer Königin und einem Alten Gott wäre...also wäre eine Belagerung Sturmwinds von Seeseite durch Nagas durchaus möglich(was das Spielen ja auch nicht behindern würde....wenn die Nagas irgendwo vom Horizont statisch auf Gebäude der Stadt schießen würden).


----------



## Bader1 (15. August 2009)

Zuden WoW-Untergangspropheten! Haut ab niemand mag euch wir wollen euch nicht, geht ins Aion Forum!


----------



## Pacster (15. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> warum sollte thrall den ashbringer oder frostmourne tragen? der isn schami >_<
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du sagst es ja selbst. Cairne ist eine Mischung aus Schamanen und Krieger, Sylvannas ist eine Mischung aus Jägerin und Totenbeschwörer...etc. Bei den Helden nimmt es Blizz nicht ganz so genau was deren Klassenfähigkeiten angeht. Da wäre Thrall als 2händiger Schamane mit seinem Hammer und nem Schwert jetzt auch kein soooo großes Wunder.
Cairne ist auch nicht schwer in den Emerald Dream zu kriegen....vielleicht kommt ihn ja Cenarius(oder einer der Tauren Druiden, die im Traum gefangen sind) besuchen und nimmt ihn mit, weil er seine Hilfe braucht? Und vielleicht war das dann gar nicht Cenarius sondern bloss eine Illusion des 4. Alten Gottes, der vielleicht im Smaragdgrünen Traum ruht? Da gibt es jede Menge Möglichkeiten(zumal Blizz es ja liebt schon mal schicksalsschwere Andeutungen für die Zukunft ins Spiel einzubringen....und damit wäre die Brücke zu 5.0 schon geschlagen).


----------



## Thoor (15. August 2009)

Schlicht und einfach fake

und selbst wenn Blizzard das machen würde könnten se konkurs anmelden weil ca 80% der Spieler aufhören werden.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. August 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Du sagst es ja selbst. Cairne ist eine Mischung aus Schamanen und Krieger, Sylvannas ist eine Mischung aus Jägerin und Totenbeschwörer...etc. Bei den Helden nimmt es Blizz nicht ganz so genau was deren Klassenfähigkeiten angeht. Da wäre Thrall als 2händiger Schamane mit seinem Hammer und nem Schwert jetzt auch kein soooo großes Wunder.
> Cairne ist auch nicht schwer in den Emerald Dream zu kriegen....vielleicht kommt ihn ja Malfurion(oder einer der Tauren Druiden, die im Traum gefangen sind) besuchen und nimmt ihn mit, weil er seine Hilfe braucht? Und vielleicht war das dann gar nicht Malfurion sondern bloss eine Illusion des 4. Alten Gottes, der vielleicht im Smaragdgrünen Traum ruht? Da gibt es jede Menge Möglichkeiten(zumal Blizz es ja liebt schon mal schicksalsschwere Andeutungen für die Zukunft ins Spiel einzubringen....und damit wäre die Brücke zu 5.0 schon geschlagen).



ok da mit thrall hast du recht aber naja das spekulieren bringt uns nix ^^ spätestens nächsten sonntag wissens wird genau ^^


----------



## Bader1 (15. August 2009)

Warum sollten sie aufhören=?


----------



## numisel (15. August 2009)

Das Instanzieren des "Neuen 'Alten Azeroths'" hört sich für mich auch geil an. Und das Problem, dass man Freunden nicht mehr helfen kann, kann ich auch schnell lösen:
Die Bronzenen Drachen öffnen einem ein Portal und erlauben es dir, zu der Zeit vor der Katastrophe, die Azeroth verwüstet hat, zurückzukehren. Man darf das zeitgefüge aber nicht beschädigen und somit keinem was von der Katstrophe erzählen bla bla bla.
Dadurch kann man dann in die Welt vor 3.9 (höchstwahrscheinlich wieder ein Content-Patch).
Und damit die Neuen nichts davon mitbekommen, muss man auf 80 eine Art Questreihe alá Wrathgate machen, wo am Ende die Zerstörung und Verwüstung in einem netten kleinen Cinematic dargestellt wird. Fertig ist die Instanzierung.


Thrall kann ich mir nicht als Guardian vorstellen, wie ich ja schonmal geschrieben habe. Er ist kein Magier, der von den Kirin Tor ausgebildet wurde, er besitzt nicht die Roben und Atiesh, was man braucht, um als Wächter anerkannt zu werden. Und die Macht muss vom vorherigen Wächter auf den neuen übertragen werden. Da Medivh ja schon am Ende von WC3 erwähnte, dass die Welt keine neuen Wächter mehr braucht, halte ich diese Meldung eher für Fake.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. August 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> Thrall kann ich mir nicht als Guardian vorstellen, wie ich ja schonmal geschrieben habe. Er ist kein Magier, der von den Kirin Tor ausgebildet wurde, er besitzt nicht die Roben und Atiesh, was man braucht, um als Wächter anerkannt zu werden. Und die Macht muss vom vorherigen Wächter auf den neuen übertragen werden. Da Medivh ja schon am Ende von WC3 erwähnte, dass die Welt keine neuen Wächter mehr braucht, halte ich diese Meldung eher für Fake.



war für den posten des neuen wächters nicht medan auserwählt?dieser orc-mensch-draenei pala-schami der mit feuerbällen und frostblitzen um sich schießt? der wurde doch meines wissens nach extra für diesen job hochgezüchtet


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (15. August 2009)

ich finde es sollte von den rassen-klassen so bleiben wie es jetzt is. Hallo?! Tauren benutzen keine Heilige/arkane magie. Tauren sind schon immer nur mit der Natur am Zaubern (Schami/druide), und das sollte auch so bleiben. ich würd gern wissen was das wenn das kommt für ne begründung sein soll.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (15. August 2009)

Cheaters schrieb:


> Durotar ist dann laut MMO Champion "wrecked", also zerstört/ zertrümmert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wohin soll Thrall angeblich gehen ? ;-)

Spiel doch mal mit dem Gedanken, das er die "neutralen" Orcs mitnimmt und Garrosh nur die "Bekloppten" behält. es gibt so unendlich viele Möglichkeiten, nach einer Überflutung wäre auch in Tanaris wieder einiges anders und genug Platz usw. usf., selbst Thrallmar könnte man problemlos erweitern, mit der passenden Geschichte, eben weil Durotar ja hopps gehen soll.


----------



## schmetti (15. August 2009)

Ich möchte beinaha alles was ich habe darauf wetten das Blizz das Addon auf der blizzcon bekanntgibt und ich glaube das es auch fast fertig ist ^^
und ja ich bin ein orakel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber levelcap wird 90  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zerberusx (15. August 2009)

Die Sache ist genau so albern wie in den Folge dagestellt wird. Was ich am meisten es nicht verstehe.Wieso regt sich jeder so auf ?? Der Addon ist net mal draußen und schon wird hier so eine Show gemacht!!!! Abwarten und Tee trinken und wenn das draußen ist dann kann man streiten.


----------



## Lobiño (15. August 2009)

Auch wenn das alles nur Spekulatiusgebäck ist, hört sich das für mich echt toll an. Eine neue alte Welt. Die könnten ruhig noch mehr Rassen-Klassen-Kombis machen oder sogar eine völlige Neuordnung der Allianzen machen.

Ich teile Rubikons Meinung aus dem offiziellem Forum voll und ganz:



> Naja das meiste davon klingt eigentlich recht schlüssig bzw. hat sich über die letzten Monate schon abgezeichnet. Auch die Klassen/Rassen Kombinationen gibt es großteils schon so im Spiel. Und wo nicht, hat man sie halt einfach noch nicht zu Gesicht bekommen oder es verbreitet sich eine neue Religion in der Rasse (Taure Paladin/Priester). Was ist daran so abwegig? Zum Glück macht Blizzard das Spiel und nicht selbst ernannte "Lore"-Experten. Ginge es nach denen, hätte es vermutlich seit Warcraft 1 keine Story-Entwicklung gegeben, bloß nichts Neues dazu kommen lassen, das zerstört nur das heilige "Lore".
> 
> Andere Dinge, wie Level 85, keine neuen Klassen oder die Geschichte um Thrall und die Wächter von Tirisfal, muss er wohl von einem Insider haben oder er hat sich das einfach aus den Fingern gesaugt.
> 
> Ich finde die Grundidee zum Addon recht gut, falls es so kommen sollte. Die alte Welt ist momentan einfach nur tot, wird Zeit dass sich da wieder mal was tut. Die Flutkatastrophe ist ein sehr gutes story-technisches Werkzeug und bietet viele Möglichkeiten die alte Welt ganz neu zu gestalten.



Noch was zu den Klassen:



Slayv schrieb:


> * Human Hunter
> * Orc Mage
> * Night Elf Mage
> * Dwarf Mage
> ...



Von den allen hört sich für mich nur der Orcmagier bescheuert an. Ansonsten gehen die anderen alle. Denkt zum Beispiel mal an den Untotenjäger in den Pestländern. Außerdem wurde er vor der Seuche (also als Mensch) bei den Hochelfen ausgebildet. Gnomenheiler gibt es schon in Gnomeregan. Trolldruiden? Wieso nicht? Die sind doch eh schon so Naturverbunden (und in den Zul'-Instanzen können sie sich auch in Tiere verwandeln aufgrund irgendwelcher Tiergeister, die sie in sich "aufnehmen" können). Zwergenschamanen: die gibt es bereits - so wie Zwergdruiden - und für mich passt das schon alleine vom Aussehen. Nachtelfen haben eine natürliche Begabung zur Magie (siehe Hochgeborene, die bis heute noch existieren und arkane Magie nutzen [!]). Blutelfen können auch mal mit dem großem Messer schwingen. Meiner Meinung nach fehlt in der Auflistung sogar eine Kombi, der Blutelfdruide. Druiden sind immer noch eine Magieklasse. Blutelfen würden es als ein Beherrschen über die Natur und deren Magie ansehen. Verwehrt ist ihnen der Weg dazu zumindest nicht. Sie stammen immernoch von den Hochgeborenen ab. Und warum sollen nicht Tauren auch den Weg des Lichtes bestreiten können?

Wir sollten aber alle erstmal abwarten was auf der BlizzCon vorgestellt wird dann wissen wir wirklich was uns erwartet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,

Lobiño

(Beitrag 1 mal editiert)


----------



## numisel (15. August 2009)

Mir fällt da grad noch eine Spekulation ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Thrall wird nicht der neue Guardian. Nach der Zerstörung von Ogrimmar flieht Thrall erstmal mit allen Orcs ins (relativ normal gebliebene) Mulgore, um sich bei ihren Verbündeten zu regenerieren. Dort entbrennt ein heisser Konflikt zwischen Thrall und Garrosh. Garrosh denkt, dass man die Allianz jetzt, in der Stunde ihrer größten Schwäche, angreifen sollte. Thrall meint, man solle ihnen genau jetzt Hilfe anbieten und ihnen beweissen, dass die Horde friedlich ist.
Garrosh verlässt daraufhin mit allen Trollen, Orcs und Tauren (es gibt überall Radikale) Thunderbluff und gründet die "Wahre Horde". Thrall und die übrigen Hordler verlassen ebenfalls Mulgore, um in den überfluteten Tausend Nadeln eine neue Stadt auf den immer noch herrausragenden Zacken zu gründen (so mit Brücken, kleinen Booten und so weiter).
Und schon haben wir wieder einen neuen Feind für alle. Da könnte man ja ein kleines Neutralitätsbündnis mit der Allianz eingehen für eine Q-Reihe ähnlich der UC-Quest, um diese "Wahre Horde" auszulöschen.


----------



## Thalanos (15. August 2009)

Also ich finde das grandios! ^^

Hat was von nem ganz neu Anfang und dann hätt ich auch kein Problem nochmal auf lvl 1 anzufangen, da Worgen sowieso die coolsten sind xD

Also ich würd mich freuen, wenns wirklich so kommt. Mit Ausnahme dieser Sachen wie den Tauren Paladinen und sowas, das finde ich etwas kacke, aber so der ganze Rest klingt doch ziehmlich geil.


----------



## Achanjiati (15. August 2009)

Ich sehe das ganze recht entspannt.
Die angesprochenen Aenderungen, sollten sie so kommen, bieten auch eine Menge potential. Die Einfuehrung weiterer Rassen / Klassenkombinationen ist im Grunde nur zu begruessen. Und wer die Questtexte auch mal liest und auf das Gerede der NPCs im Chat achtet, der wird wissen das einige dieser Punkte durchaus Sinn ergeben von der Geschichte her. Im uebrigen finden sich in den MMO-Foren auch bereits gute Punkte welche InGame-Questen zitieren in denen die neuen Rassen/Klassenkombis erklaert werden. Einiges davon ist bereits jetzt zu sehen. Nebenbei: So entfaellt partiell die notwendigkeit die Rasse aufgrund der Klasse zu waehlen. Oder umgekehrt. Wuerde mich nicht wundern wenn irgendwann jede Rasse alles kann.

Der vermutete Name des AddOns wuerde auch zu den Beschriebenen Aenderungen in der Welt passen. Eine geologische Karastrophe, ausgeloest durch die Vernichtung zweier alter Goetter durch ignorante Sterbliche welche das tun was die Titanen bewusst nicht gemacht haben. Auch wenn derzeit nur zwei erledigt sind, koennen sich jetzt durchaus die ersten Auswirkungen zeigen. Blackrock fliegt in die Luft, der Greymane-Wall wird in Folge eines Erdbebens zerstoert, OG wird warum auch immer zerstoert. Die verbliebenen Alten Goetter, oder der, aktivieren ihren Aktivposten in Form der Naga weil er so langsam anfaengt sich Gedanken zu machen.
Die dort angesprochene Aufteilung des Brachlandes macht sogar Sinn. Das Gebiet war damals schon gross. Und wer weiss, was da nun neuerdings zu finden sein wird  Azshara ein niedriges Gebiet... befremdlich aber so wird dieser Teil mal wieder belebt.
Ich sehe einen grossen PLuspunkt in diesen Punkten. So kommen wieder hochstufige Spieler in die Gebiete der niedrigen und koennen so eher einmal mit bei einer Quest helfen. Etwas was bei BC und WotLK nicht gegeben war. Das nun fliegen in der "alten" Welt ermoeglicht wird... genial. Genau das was ich mir schon immer gewuenscht habe. Einzig: Toll. Die Rennbahn der schimmernden Ebene geht unter. *grmml*

Mit dem Weggang von Thrall wird auch das Fortgesetzt was mit dem Koenig von Stormwind begonnen wurde. Beide Fraktionen werden auf einen Kriegskurs gebracht. War in den Trailern und in WotLK immer schoen zu beobachten. Eventuell wird dann auch der leere Fleck im Westen von Tirisfall wieder besetzt wenn Thrall dort den Waechter spielt.

Auch die "nur" 5 Stufen sehe ich noch gelassen. Klar, ich kann dann nicht mit 90 alleine in manche Innis rein und mir nochmal so einiges in Ruhe anschauen. Es wird aber fuer Blizzard so nicht notwendig die Talentbaeume komplett umzubauen. Ausserdem... es koennte auch bedeuten das Blizzard die Releasezyklen der AddOns als solches verkuerzen will. In Zukunft ansatt einem AddOn zwei in derselben Zeit.Unterm Strich waerens dann wieder 90.

Letzten Endes sollten wir aber einfach auf die BlizzCon warten. Bis dahin gehe ich lieber nochmal in die alten Instanzen rein und geniesse sie nocheinmal.


----------



## Cheaters (15. August 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> Mir fällt da grad noch eine Spekulation ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klingt nicht schlecht, aber warum ist die Allianz geschwächt? Orgrimmar brennt/ wurde in einzel Teile zerlegt, nicht Sturmwind o.a. eine andere Hauptstadt.


----------



## numisel (15. August 2009)

Naja, ich denke mal, dass es nicht nur Erdbeben und Überflutung auf Kalimdor gibt. Stormwind ist direkt am Wasser gebaut, heisst Wasser in der Stadt und eventuell Nagaangriffe. Ironforge könnte auch ein wenig durchgeschüttelt werden durch irgendein Beben, z.B. durch ein Ausläufer des Bebens, dass den Blackrock ausbrechen lässt. Dann ist da noch die Exodar. Auch ziehmlich nah am Wasser gelegen. Da es bei denen ja auf ein bisschen Sience-Fiction beruht, könnte ich mir denken, dass die Exodar selbst ein Schutzschild hochfährt und nur die Inseln ein bisschen nass werden. Einzig Darnassus und Thunderbluff liegen hoch bzw. weit genug im Land, um nicht nass zu werden.

Das hab ich mit Schwächung gemeint. Weill wenns nur in der Horde schlecht zugeht und die Allianz ihr Gnomeregan wiederbekommt und auch sonst alles Friede Freude Eierkuchen ist fänd ich ein bisschen unfair... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabian22244 (15. August 2009)

Naja es lässt warten xD
aber hoffentlich wird das was mit fliegen in azeroth


----------



## Dyranè (15. August 2009)

Ich find es echt erstaunlich, dass es immer wieder Leute gibt, die die Bedeutung des Wortes GErücht nicht kennen... und eine Quele ist nur so zuverlässig wie man ihr traut.

Bin gespannt, einiges wäre sehr interessant, grade von der Realisierung.
Und auch wenns ziemlich unlogisch klingt, aber so ein pelziger Paladin wäre schon was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galbadia (15. August 2009)

Der Tag an dem das Addon rauskommt, würd für mich der Tag sein, an dem ich WoW aufgebe. Blizzard hat Stoff für 10.000 Addons, aber mit Neuerungen sind die bald am Ende...


----------



## Dagonzo (15. August 2009)

Slayv schrieb:


> spekulationen hin oder her, jeder weiss wozu blizzard fähig ist ^^


Aber auch jeder weis was es vor jedem Addon für Abenteuerliche Spekulationen gegeben hat. Nur selten traf davon überhaupt später irgendwas zu.


Galbadia schrieb:


> Der Tag an dem das Addon rauskommt, würd für mich der Tag sein, an dem ich WoW aufgebe. Blizzard hat Stoff für 10.000 Addons, aber mit Neuerungen sind die bald am Ende...


Das haben viele vor dem letzten oder vorletzten Addon auch schon gesagt.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (15. August 2009)

So, neues Öl ins Feuer gießen ;-)

Fragt euch mal, warum im Hafen von SW so eine RIESIGE Halle zu sehen ist ?!

Ach klar, das ist nur die Waschküche von Burg Sturmwind, wäre ja auch abwegig zu denken, das dort mal Schiffe vom Stapel laufen, man baut solche großen Gebäude nur aus Langeweile am Hafen.


----------



## Pacster (15. August 2009)

Ich fände es lustig wenn der Cataclysm durch den Sieg über Arthas ausgelöst wird. Also sowas ähnliches wie die Zerstörung des Brunnens. Man bedenke das dort wohl 2 unglaublich starke Schwerter aufeinander treffen...eventuell dann noch ein Saurfang, der offenbar mehr ist als er zu sein scheint...und Alexstrasza. Da ist einiges an Power versammelt.
Als Resultat würde komplett Northrend vernichtet und an dieser Stelle ein gewaltiger Krater(ohne Wasser, dank hoher Wände) mit einem Riss zum Smaragdgrünen Traum entstehen(durch den dann auch Malfurion käme und wir in 5.0 wandern würden). Die Verdrängung würde dann das Ansteigen des Meeresspiegels erklären...und die Explosion würde zu Erdbeben führen wodurch auch das Tor in die Scherbenwelt verschüttet würde(und auf arkaner ebene die teleportation dorthin verhindert wird). Danach wären Scherbenwelt und Northrend für 80+Chars halt nur noch über HDZ zu erreichen.


----------



## Arnorns (15. August 2009)

Lapilatus schrieb:


> Weil ich denke das Emerald alleine zu klein ist oder Mahlstrom alleine auch ,desweitern denke ich wie irgendwann schonmal von jemanden in einen älteren Forenbeitrag erzählt wurde zwei neue Heldenklassen kommen werden. Der Archdruid mit dem Startgebiet im Emerald Dream und der Blademaster dessen Startgebiet sich dann im Mahlstrom auf einer der Inseln befinden wird!
> Aber das sind auch nur spekulationen...^^



den emerald dream kann man beliebig ausdehnen, und beim maelstrom wird es wohl neben den inseln auch noch unterwasserwelten geben (wäre naheliegend), das dürfte alles die ausmaße eines eigenen addons haben.

und emerald dream hat immo noch nix mit dem maelstrom zu tun


----------



## d3faultPlayer (15. August 2009)

Lobiño schrieb:


> Von den allen hören sich für mich nur der Orcmagier und der Zwergmagier bescheuert an. Ansonsten gehen die anderen alle. Denkt zum Beispiel mal an den Untotenjäger in den Pestländern. Außerdem wurde er vor der Seuche (also als Mensch) bei den Hochelfen ausgebildet. Gnomenheiler gibt es schon in Gnomeregan. Trolldruiden? Wieso nicht? Die sind doch eh schon so Naturverbunden. Zwergenschamanen: schon alleine vom Aussehen passt das (für mich zumindest). Nachtelfen haben eine natürliche Begabung zur Magie und Blutelfen können auch mal mit dem großem Messer schwingen. Meiner Meinung nach fehlt in der Auflistung sogar eine Kombi, der Blutelfdruide. Druiden sind immer noch eine Magieklasse. Blutelfen würde es als ein Herren über die Natur und deren Magie ansehen. Verwehrt ist ihnen der Weg dazu zumindest nicht. Sie stammen immernoch von den Hochgeborenen ab. Und warum sollen nicht Tauren auch den Weg des Lichtes bestreiten können?
> 
> Wir sollten aber alle erstmal abwarten was auf der BlizzCon vorgestellt wird dann wissen wir wirklich was uns erwartet.
> 
> ...



ich dahcte immer die druiden hätten sich von der magie abgewandt, von daher fänd ich nachtelf magier SEHR unpassend


----------



## Dragó82 (15. August 2009)

Ja die Nachtelfen aber auf dem momentanen testServer Kommen die Hochgeborenen wieder und wohlen mit Tyranade reden und diese alten unruhestifter können sehr gut Zaubern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achanjiati (15. August 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> ich dahcte immer die druiden hätten sich von der magie abgewandt, von daher fänd ich nachtelf magier SEHR unpassend


Im Gegenteil, die Magie ist ein elementarer Bestandteil der Nachtelfen. Sie haben sie nur von einer Art wie Magie genutzt wurde abgewandt.


----------



## numisel (15. August 2009)

Um nochmal auf das Problem mit Garrosh zu kommen. Die ganze Horde würde zerbrechen.
Die Tauren wurden von THRALL gerettet und haben THRALL einen Eid geschworen.
Die Trolle haben THRALL nach der Rettung durch THRALL einen Eid geschworen.
Sylvanas hat einen Eid mit THRALL geschworen, sie würde THRALL helfen.
Die Blutelfen haben mit THRALL einen Eid durch, der sie an THRALL's Worte bindet.

Fällt da noch einem was auf?
Genau. Immer wieder der name Thrall. Aber nirgends das Wort Garrosh.
Die Horde würde zerbrechen in die Tauren, die Orcs, die trolle und vielleicht noch in den Lordaeron-Bund (ich nenn sie einfach mal so), ein Bündnis aus Verlassenen und Blutelfen.

Also würde man eine komplette Fraktion entfernen.
Aber Blizzard biegt sich ja alles so, wie sie es brauchen...


Und das mit den Nachtelfen:
So abwegig find ich das mit den Magiern nicht. Die Basis ist seit Jahrtaunsenden da, nur nie genutzt worden. Und wenn die Hochgeborenen wieder akzeptiert werden, dann haben sie ihre Magier.


----------



## Achanjiati (15. August 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> Sylvanas hat einen Eid mit THRALL geschworen, sie würde THRALL helfen.


Das ist laecherlich. Die Verlassenen haben ein Zweckbuendnis, mehr nicht. Wenn sie zur damaligen Zeit stark genug gewesen waeren und nicht von mehreren Seiten bedroht worden waeren, haetten sie sich nicht mit den Lebenden eingelassen. Das Buendniss wurde von Anfang an auf beiden Seiten mit Misstrauen geschlossen. Die einen weil sie nicht ganz glauben wollten das Untoter nicht gleich Untoter ist, die anderen suchten waehrend die eine Hand den Vertrag unterzeichnete mit der anderen bereits nach einer Moeglichkeit eine neue Plage zu entwickeln.
Es gibt bei den Verlassenen mehrere Questen welche klar zeigen das die Verlassenen nicht davor zurueck schrecken Orks und Tauren als Versuchskaninchen zu nutzen. Sylvanas schert sich einen Dreck um die Lebenden, wie auch ein breiter Rest der Verlassenen.
Suche nach einer Heilung fuer die Seuche? Pustekuchen. Haben sie nie gesucht. Wollten sie auch nicht. Was gesucht wurde war eine Seuche welche Lebende wie Geissel gleichermassen vernichtet.

Nachtrag: Ausserdem, wem wurde die Treue geschworen? Thrall oder der Horde? Da besteht ein immenser Unterschied.


----------



## Critical Pain (15. August 2009)

**ED** schrieb:


> Zwerg Schami?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was ist daran schlimm?

Würdest du die Story von WoW kennen, wüsstest du, dass es bereits Zwerg-Schamanen gibt. Beispielsweise bei den Wildhammerzwergen gibt es viele Druiden und Schamanen.


----------



## Galjun (15. August 2009)

wenn man sich einen untoten charakter erstellt, wird dies im intro gesagt das die verlassenen ein zweckbündniss mit der horde haben.

treue wurde thrall geschworen, darauf hin wurde die horde gegründet.. orc's alleine waren noch nicht "die horde".


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. August 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf das Problem mit Garrosh zu kommen. Die ganze Horde würde zerbrechen.
> Die Tauren wurden von THRALL gerettet und haben THRALL einen Eid geschworen.
> Die Trolle haben THRALL nach der Rettung durch THRALL einen Eid geschworen.
> Sylvanas hat einen Eid mit THRALL geschworen, sie würde THRALL helfen.
> ...



so seh ich das auch... so wie das mit garrosh ist kann das nicht funktionieren erstmal die trolle schworen halt thrall einen eid weil er sie rettete und ihnen in durotar eine neue heimat besorgen konnte
zweitens die tauren...garrosh tötet cairne und den tauren ist es wohl wayne das der mann der sie alle vereint hart wohl getötet wurde vom anführer der orcs 
die verlassenen würden aber denk ich mal garrosh begrüßen den garrosh würde wohl den krieg mit der allianz neu entfachen und die verlassenen (oder der groß teil von ihnen) würde das wohl begrüßen 
mhh die sache mit den blutelfen das is ne gute frage ich denke ma die würden wenn garrosh am drücker ist wohl aus der horde austreten...die blutelfen wollen ihr königreich wieder aufbauen und die meisten von denen haben auch keine große lust mit der allianz zu kämpfen nur weil garrosh nen größewahnsinniger idiot ist der umbedingt allen beweisen muß was fürn harter typ er ist 



und zu achanjiati die völker der horde haben in erster linie thrall den eid geschworen (auf jedenfall die trolle und tauren da als sie thrall den eid geschworen haben die neue horde noch nicht existierte) und dann der horde


----------



## Achanjiati (15. August 2009)

Den Trollen blieb auch kaum was anderes uebrig. Tot oder Horde.


----------



## Fire bone (15. August 2009)

Sieht ja fast so aus als würde blizz nichts mehr einfallen... Persönlich finde ich alle änderungen beschissen, damit machen die das letzte bisschen WoW kaputt...
aber na ja jedem das seine


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (15. August 2009)

Was ich lustig finde ist. 
Da ist dieser Begriff Cataclysm. Er wird hier und da für alles mögliche verwendet.
Und in einem Monat+++ wird das Inet nurnoch mit dem Wow-Cataclysm überschwemmt. Wenn es kommen sollte.


----------



## Fakel (15. August 2009)

...das sind keine Visionen, Wünsche oder sonst was! Das sind die daten aus 3.2.2. Sie wurden genauso von den sogenannten "dataminers"
der mmo-champion Seite rausgeholt, wie die ganzen Bildchen von der neuen Ausrüstung, Mouns, Quests u.s.w..
Natürlich kann Schneesturm das alles noch ändern, aber das sind nun mal die Daten, die rausgeholt wurden...
Also bitte hört auf mit unsinigen Kommentaren über mmo-champion, Blizz und die Welt und freut euch über neue Sachen die ihr über WoW
zulesen bekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sundragon (15. August 2009)

zu den Klassen:

Ein Zwerg Schamane ist nicht abwegig, da es im Wildhammerclan, wie viele vor mir gesagt haben, auch Schamanen gibt.

Ein Tauren Paladin klingt schon bescheuert, aber da die Allianz mit den Zwergen neue Schamanenen haben, braucht die Horde auch neue Paladine.

Ein Troll Druide.... Naja, da habe ich keine Begründung. Wenigstens hat's was Gutes. Die Allianz braucht dann nämlich auch ein zweites Druidenvolk und da kommen eigentlich nur Draenei in Frage. Schließlich sind sie gut mit den Nachtelfen befreundet und können lernen jegliche Art von Magie zu beherrschen.

Einen Nachtelf Magier kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Haben die Nachtelfen nicht geschworen dem Arkanen den Rücken zu zukehren?


----------



## Urka (15. August 2009)

lovechia schrieb:


> haha wie ich wusste das endlich Flugmounts in der alten welt kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wird es sicherlich nicht geben.

Wenn dann nur in den neuen Gebieten, weil die ueberarbeitung von Azeroth und Kalimdor wäre so groß und sinnlos. Da steckt man eher die Zeit in einen neuen Content was auch mal ne Jährchen dauert.


----------



## Topperharly (15. August 2009)

ich würde sagen, fake. ich erinnere mal an den buffedcast in dem heinrich von einer seite sprach die sich auf "gute quellen" berufen hat und meinte, es komme ein starcraft mmo. is scho ziemlich lang her... glaub 1, 1 1/2 jahre.


----------



## TheGui (15. August 2009)

Fire schrieb:


> Sieht ja fast so aus als würde blizz nichts mehr einfallen...


Ehm, auch wenn die änderungen ziemlich krass klingen.. nach einfalslosigkeit klingen sie nicht xD

..ich würde eine globale Katastrophe in Azeroth begrüßen!

Alles muss sich weiterentwickeln und verändern...

ein weiteres
+ XY lvl
+neues gebiet
+neuen oberbösewicht
...ja genau das würde ich einfalslos finden!


die komplette "welt" umzukrämpeln finde ich dagegen klasse ^^


----------



## numisel (15. August 2009)

> Wird es sicherlich nicht geben.
> 
> Wenn dann nur in den neuen Gebieten, weil die ueberarbeitung von Azeroth und Kalimdor wäre so groß und sinnlos. Da steckt man eher die Zeit in einen neuen Content was auch mal ne Jährchen dauert.



Naja... die wollen Teile von Classic total verwüsten.... ich denke mal, dann müssen sie die Alte Welt umarbeiten. Und dann einfügen, dass man mit Flugmount fliegen kann, ist denk ich mal auch nicht mehr das Problem.

Was soll daran überhaupt so schlimm sein, mit dem Flugmount in der Alten Welt rumzufliegen? Hyjal wird geöffnet, der Blackrockgipfel wird eine eigene Instanz, Gilneas wird auch geöffnet, also was könnte man dann exploiten? Dann ist doch alles auf? (Ausserdem müssten die Hordler dann nicht immer durch Ruth'eran um nach Teldrassil zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Obwohl es mir dann ein bisschen um meine Kodos und Wölfe und andere reittiere leidtut. Die werden dann in meiner Tasche vergammeln.


----------



## Fabian22244 (15. August 2009)

bin ich der einzige der denkt das es 2 threads davon gibt?


----------



## Deadwool (15. August 2009)

Hört sich doch eigentlich ganz interessant an. So können sie die alten Gebiete grafisch überarbeiten und gleichzeitig was neues daraus machen das selbst Classic Spieler begeistern könnte. - sofern noch welche da sind. Leider wird der spielerische Anspruch wahrscheinlich weiter abgebaut, so dass mich das Addon nicht zur Rückkehr zu WoW bewegen können wird.


----------



## Lykono (15. August 2009)

huhu leute 
ich habe mir auch mal ein paar gedanken gemacht und begrüße die neuen angeblichen änderungen 
warum alles vertretbar ist steht auf den bisherigen seiten schon ausgebreitet 
warum das neue lvlcap "nur" bis 85 geht will ich (mit meiner vermutung) nun schildern

also vom grundsatz her glaube ich ja an die technologie von phasing allerdings muss man sich nun ein paar sachen klar machen
wenn nun neben der alte welt eine neue alte welt existiert dann könnte man 
1. Nichtmehr mit freunden, verwandten und anderen nerds mit seinem lvl 85 char vorbeispringen und ihnen bei instanz/ quest xy helfen
2. zum anderen würde da og zerstört ist nun in die neue hauptstadt auch ein ah gehören in dieser hauptstadt und in der kompletten altneuen welt würden sich dann (höchstwahrscheinlich) außschließlich charaktere der stufe 78 - 85 tummeln

deswegen glaube nicht an die variante des phasings UND ich fände die komplette neugestaltung einfach nur hammer (wenn sie nach blizzard manier auch liebevoll und voller details umgesetzt werden würde)
da dies einfach unmängen an ressourcen frisst kommt der eigentliche mahlstrom nicht gleich dazu und die leute werden mit aus alt mach neu instanzen bei stange gehalten ;-)

einige sachen fände ich ziemlich genial andere sodala ich würde mich auf einen blutelfen krieger freuen^^ 
soviel von mir schönen abend noch


----------



## Crystania (15. August 2009)

Fabian22244 schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige der denkt das es 2 threads davon gibt?



Meinst das bleibt bei zwei?


----------



## John.D.Dorian (15. August 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> bitte las es n fake sein. Ich will ins mittelmehr und nich in der alten "dann gepimten" welt rumgammeln :/
> 
> Und was soll worgen / goblins bitte für mounts haben?? Goblins nen schredderer und worgen??? Auf was bitte soll n wolf den reiten??? Und überhaupt. Ein allianzstartgebiet (das der worgen) direkt neben dem startgebiet der Undead????? WTF
> 
> Und Tauren Paladin made my day



Naja, es steht da, dass die Worgen dann wahrscheinlich zwischen einer Humanoiden Form und der Wolf-Gestalt wechseln können. Also könnten sie auf allen anderen Mounts reiten.

Und warum kann ich Gilneas keine Quest geben, wo dich vor SW portet, wie bei den Todesrittern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ludian (15. August 2009)

Das sind nur Gerüchte, kaum zu glauben das ihr das glaubt. Es spricht zu viel dagegen das diese Infos wahr sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. August 2009)

Ich sag nur: Das Game wird so abgefuckt, zum Glück habe ich schon aufgehört. mmo-champion, hat meistens immer recht, also könnte es schon sehr wahrscheinlich stimmen, was da steht.

EDIT: Ihr seht ja hier: The Blackrock Spire will erupt and a new version of Blackrock Mountains will be available, apparently Ragnaros will be back too.


Onyxia kommt auch neu, also warum auch nicht Ragnaros, das wird schon alles so stimmen, was da steht.

Blizzard:

Mitarbeiter: Chef, wir haben uns noch keine Gedanken zur nächsten World of Warcraft Erweiterung gemacht.

Chef: Welche Erweiterung?

Mitarbeiter: Ja, für World of Warcraft?

Chef: *überleg*, achso, das Spiel.

Chef: Ja ähm, denkt Euch was aus einfach, am besten ohne hohen Produktionskosten. 

Mitarbeiter: Dann würde ich vorschlagen, wir holen den alten Kram wieder raus und machen Tauren zu Priester und Paladine.

Chef: Jaja, okay, hab grad eh keine Zeit für son Spiel hier, macht einfach irgendwas und gut ist, hauptsache das Ding wird fertig , das wir es an der Blizzcon vorstellen können.

Anderer Mitarbeiter: Chef, wir haben noch kein wirklichen Plan gemacht, wann wir genau das Spiel vorstellen, wir haben so viele andere Dinge vor. Zum Beispiel Diablo 3

Chef: Ähm, ja dann quetsch das einfach so am Ende noch rein, wir laberrn da nur die größten Änderung (falls es welche gibt) und dann ist gut.

Mitarbeiter: Wird gemacht. Was machen wir aber noch mit den neuen T-Set Teilen, unser Designern fällt einfach nichts mehrs ein. 

Chef: Dann nehmt einfach T1-T2 und verändert die Farbe, wird schon passen.


----------



## lord just (15. August 2009)

Fakel schrieb:


> ...das sind keine Visionen, Wünsche oder sonst was! Das sind die daten aus 3.2.2. Sie wurden genauso von den sogenannten "dataminers"
> der mmo-champion Seite rausgeholt, wie die ganzen Bildchen von der neuen Ausrüstung, Mouns, Quests u.s.w..
> Natürlich kann Schneesturm das alles noch ändern, aber das sind nun mal die Daten, die rausgeholt wurden...
> Also bitte hört auf mit unsinigen Kommentaren über mmo-champion, Blizz und die Welt und freut euch über neue Sachen die ihr über WoW
> ...



nicht alles kommt vom datamining. um genau zu sein sind nur die infos über die neuen klassen/rassen kombinationen aus dem datamining und das die quests, die baine bluthuf einem gegeben hat von nem anderen tauren kommen und selbst diese infos müssen nicht zu 100% stimmen.

der rest ist alles nur spekulation aus irgendwelchen quellen die mehr oder minder verlässlich sind. 

das es zwei neue rassen geben soll beruht z.b. noch immer nur komplett darauf, dass man zwei neue skins für halloween gefunden hatte. die sache mit der umstrukturierung der welt kommt z.b. von der welt aus ulduar usw.

offiziell ist noch nix und wenn man es genau nimmt, dann sind alle infos bloß spekulationen und wünsche. wenn man verlässliche informationen will, dann muss man sich noch ne woche gedulden bis die blizzcon anfängt und hoffen, dass es dort irgendwelche informationen zum add-on gibt.

meiner meinung nach sind einige sachen sehr weit hergeholt wie z.b. der mord von cairne durch garrosh. der rest hört sich ja durchaus plausibel an und wieso sollte es in der neuen horde und der neuen allianz nicht möglich sein, dass die einzelnen rassen jetzt auch andere klassen erlernen dürfen? ausserdem würde es auch zu blizzard passen.

was mich aber noch mehr interessieren würde, wäre was mit der neuen grafikengine ist, die ja mit dem 3ten add-on kommen sollte. für blizzards next-gen mmo soll ja eine komplett neue grafikengine entwickelt worden sein (die auch schon seit mehr als 3 jahren in entwicklung ist), die zum ersten mal in wow zum einsatz kommen sollte (wurde vor gut nem jahr mal in nem interview zu wotlk gesagt und in nem interview über das next-gen mmo)und zwar mit dem 3ten add-on, weil die bisherige engine von wow (modifizierte warcraft 3 engine) an ihrem limit ist und man ja bei anderen mmo sehen kann, dass diese besser aussehen und mit schlechterer hardware besser laufen als wow.


----------



## Fensterchef (15. August 2009)

5 Levels für eine Welt in der man früher 60!!!levels machen musste, das kann nur ein fake sein !!!

Cairne soll sterben neeee bitte nich-.- ich mag den doch so sehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das EINZIGE positive sind da ja nur noch die Goblins xD  °Zeit ist Geld°

Dann doch VIEL lieber das vorherige Gerücht mit dem Maelstrom OHNE weltzerstörung

Tauren Pala omg!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[attachment=8656:sieh__ei...am_Boden.jpg]


----------



## Mungamau (15. August 2009)

Wieso sollte man in der Alten welt fliegen? Dann kann man Flugmount ab lvl 20 einführen.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (15. August 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf das Problem mit Garrosh zu kommen. Die ganze Horde würde zerbrechen.
> Die Tauren wurden von THRALL gerettet und haben THRALL einen Eid geschworen.
> Die Trolle haben THRALL nach der Rettung durch THRALL einen Eid geschworen.
> Sylvanas hat einen Eid mit THRALL geschworen, sie würde THRALL helfen.
> ...



Das selbe denke ich mir auch. Ohne Thrall würde es die heutige Horde nicht geben. Und na ja die Blutelfen haben über Sylvanas den Weg zur Horde genommen, und da sie mal eine Elfe war, hat sie sich stark gemacht für die Blutelfen (kommt nach der letzten Quest wo man den Elfe da in dieser Burg killen muss...)

Und wenn Garosh zum Horde Anführer wird stehen die Orks alleine da weil wer würde Garosh den folgen. Und dann stirbt noch Cairne Bluthuf, den die Tauren zu viel verdanken haben. Der sie vor den Zentaurenstämmen gerettet hat..... Klar der, der die Stämme vereint hat wird jetzt als Verräter gehandelt klar^^

Das einzige, was seltsam ist, das er in Patch 3.2.2.  durch jemand anderen ersetzt wird. Ich lass das Auf den Testserver kein Cairne Bluthuf mehr da ist....
Das mit den wiederkommen der Hochgeborenen wusste ich auch nicht. Interessant ist aber auch, wurden die Hochgeborenen nicht zu den Hochelfen und schliesslich zu den Blutelfen? Der sieht aus wie ein Nachtelf. Und sind die Nagas nicht auch aus den Hochgeborenen enstanden?

Eins ist sicher, mit den Änderungen in 3.2.2 das Cairne weg ist die Hochgeborenen zurückkommen, Ony REvival kommt, da kommt irgendas auf uns zu....

 Was ich mich auch Frage ist. Macht man dieses Catalysmus-Zeugs. Wäre sogar eine Möglichkeit dass Warcraft 4 somit eine Chance hat. Weil wenn Warcraft 4 wirklich kommen sollte kann eh kein Stein mher auf den anderen stehen, weil das die ganze WoW Welt beeinträchtigen würde..

 Und wenn man die ganze alte Welt zerstört, könnte man das Problem mit den vollen Ini Servern in den Griff bekommen, weil ich denke dann gibt es wieder viel weniger Inis weil einige alten weg sind. Nur Frage ich mich was dann mit Nordend und der Scherbenwelt geschieht. Und mit den dunklen Portal wenn dieses Catalysmus Zeugs kommt...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. August 2009)

Xsender schrieb:


> lool untote hunter :/ na ich weiß ja nicht


sylvanas


----------



## Lobiño (15. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Blizzard:
> 
> Mitarbeiter: Chef, wir haben uns noch keine Gedanken zur nächsten World of Warcraft Erweiterung gemacht.
> 
> ...



Geldgier hin oder her, so ein Baby wie WoW werden die bestimmt nicht auf diese Art und Weise lieblos behandeln.

(Mal allgemein und das richtet sich nicht an Soramac. Alle behaupten "Blizz macht des Spil kaput1! Roflcopter, fol die kackn00bz ey!111! " Woher nimmt ihr euch das Recht das zu sagen, wenn ihr selbst nicht die Entwickler seid oder keinen blassen Schimmer davon hat wie man ein Spiel programmiert, vermarktet, etc. Nobody is perfect nur so nebenbei. Protestiert ruhig, das ist auch wichtig sonst machen sie was sie wollen. Trotzdem sollten wir nicht so hochnäsig und anmaßend von der Seite kommen und dergleiches behaupten ohne zu wissen was sie da wirklich leisten. So, Schluss mit dem Plädoyer. Amen! xD

Edit: Ich will nicht trollen. Wenn es so empfunden wird, dann tut es mir leid.)


----------



## Soramac (15. August 2009)

Ich spiele World of Warcraft schon seitdem es draußen ist und habe alles Änderung mit erlebt, da waren bis Burning Crusade 2.4.3 sehr gute Änderung dabei und gute Verbesserung, aber was nachdem kam. Hat das Spiel total kaputt gemacht, was Blizzard an Geld verdient kann man da ein so geniales Spiel drauß machen, am Anfang hätte ich es ja noch verstandne, Spiel ist zurzeit draußen, noch wirklich keine großen Einnahmen usw, aber nachdem was Blizzard jetzt verdient hat und miterlebt hat, merken sie doch, das sie nur Scheiße machen. Sie müssen eifnach mal auf die Meinung der Spieler eingehen und nicht vor den Themen ein Schloss hängen.

Jetzt wird nur noch auf Diablo 3 gewartet, wenn das scheiße wird, war das das letzte Spiel von Blizzard und ich zahle keine 13 Euro mehr pro Monat, für so ein Spiel wie es jetzt ist. Du gehst auch in ein Restaurant, bestellt dir was isset es, der Koch oder Mitarbeiter fragt, wie das Essen geschmeckt hat, da sagst du ja auch nicht, ja immer bestens und dann wenn du rausgehst denkst du dir: Man hat das Scheiße geschmeckt, nur um kein schlechten Eindrück zuhinterlassen. Aber du hast dafür bezahlt und man kann einfach nicht in World of Warcraft die Änderung so hinehmen, weil du dafür bezahlst und für mich war jetzt einfach der Punkt , wo man sagen muss, jetzt hat WoW sein Ende erreicht und das wars.


----------



## Cheaters (15. August 2009)

Die ganzen Leute mit den Kommentaren, das WoW bald untergeht u.a., sind die, die wahrscheinlich bald zu AION gehen, und dann nach paar Monaten, wie bei WAR oder AoC zurück kommen. Aber wir werden ja sehen...

Das mit der neuen Grafik Engine klingt aber interessant, wäre aber gar nicht mal so unrealistisch, wenn man bedenkt, das Blizzard erst vor kurzem die Hardware von allen Spielern die sich einloggen geprüft hat.


----------



## Dragó82 (15. August 2009)

@Soramac und alle ewigen Blizzard nörgler Blizzard macht immer genau das was die Fans fordern. Kaum kündigen sie es an, meckern genau die gleichen wieder ,die es noch 2 Wochen vorher gefordert haben.

Community lizzard sollte die alten Sets wieder ausgraben und wir wollen endlich Naxx erleben.
Blizzard bringt T7 und Naxx
C: Meckert und jammert.

C: Will das jeder raiden kann 
BLizz macht alles zugänglich 
C: wieder am meckern

C: Fordert aufregende q und eine sich verändernde Welt 
Und wieder macht Blizzard dieses
C: natürlich am meckern 


Es ist doch immer so das Blizzard das macht was die Community möchte nur viele vergessen das es Blizzard 12 mio Menschen recht machen muss und jeder spielt dieses Spiel anderes.
Es gibt Progress Raider ,Arena Spieler ,Bg grinder ,Twinker ,Q fans ,RP spieler uvm..
Da kann es Blizzard halt nicht jeden recht machen aber wen es ein nicht passt kann man das Spiel jederzeit kündigen, es zwingt ein niemand es zu spielen .


----------



## Renegade1299 (15. August 2009)

Mich würde ja mal interessieren, was eine neue Heldenklasse angeht, da Blizz ja gesagt hatte, sie würden versuchen in jedem neuen Addon eine neue einzubauen.


----------



## tomo1 (15. August 2009)

Nun da Onyxia, Naxxramas und der Blackrock überarbeitet wird, werden immer mehr spieler nach Classic-Servern schreien und wer weiß wenn die kommen würden würden mit Sicherheit wieder Leute anfangen zu spielen, soll heißen mehr Geld für Blizzard. Ich denke diese Classic Instanz recycling zielt genau auf diese Classis Server ab!


----------



## Soramac (15. August 2009)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> @Soramac und alle ewigen Blizzard nörgler Blizzard macht immer genau das was die Fans fordern. Kaum kündigen sie es an, meckern genau die gleichen wieder ,die es noch 2 Wochen vorher gefordert haben.
> 
> Community lizzard sollte die alten Sets wieder ausgraben und wir wollen endlich Naxx erleben.
> Blizzard bringt T7 und Naxx
> ...




Mich hat PvE nie interessiert, also sprechen keiner der Aussagen mir zu. Mir gehts eigentlich nur um die Arena/PvP, was mit Lich King passierte, war einfach der letzte Schrott. Darum spiel ich auf auf einem BC 2.4.3 Arena Server, da habe ich meine Ruhe vor faceroll DKs, beschissene Ring der Ehre etc...


----------



## Fabian22244 (15. August 2009)

da es zwei threads gibt melde ich den anderen mal.


----------



## Dragó82 (15. August 2009)

Ich habe als 2 Spieler art Arena Spieler geschrieben, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie ich sagte es gibt 12 mio Spieler und jeder findet was anderes an Wow toll und alle sind immer der Meinung nur ihr Bereich ist wichtig und denken nie an andere.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (15. August 2009)

Fabian22244 schrieb:


> da es zwei threads gibt melde ich den anderen mal.


Du musst uns nicht alles mitteilen was du vor hast. und 63beiträge am ersten Tag sind schon bisschen Krank Oo

E: Neu Klasse-Rassen kombinationen sind schon cool (troll druide hört sich gut an)
Hoffentlich werden die alten instanzen die Auf lvl 80 oder 85 angehoben werden auch noch für low lvl Spieler verfügbar sein.
Aber Worgen Bei der Allianz und Gobblins bei der Horde ? Oo umgekehrt wärs (vom Style) logischer


----------



## Droyale (15. August 2009)

Fabian22244 schrieb:


> da es zwei threads gibt melde ich den anderen mal.


ja?

Wayne?


----------



## Weissnet (15. August 2009)

Blizzcon aaaabwaaarten und Tee trinken... alles andere ist nur Spielzeug!


----------



## Naho (15. August 2009)

Die Klassenänderung hören sich ja mal geil an. 
Hab mich schon immer gefragt warum es keinen Mensch-Hunter gibt.
Und wenn Mensch-Hunter sterben sind sie Undead = UD-Hunter.
Zwerg-Schamie -> Wildhammerzwerge
TaurenPriest/Pala, da Tauren auch zu Elune beten klingt das gar nicht so abwegieg.
Troll-Druid -> siehe ZG/ZA
Gnom-Priest , ich mein Why not? Sie leben(lebten) in einer Stadt mit den Zwergen welche bekanntlich Priester sein können. Also warum sich nicht etwas lehren lassen , da ja Gnome sowieso ein lernwilliges Volk sind.
Zwerg-Mage umgekehrt wie bei den Gnomen
Ork-Mage; Orks sind ja eh auch Hexenmeister und ausserdem haben die Blutelfen die Magie den Menschen auch näher gebracht also warum nicht auch den Orks?

Und das mit dem Überluften der Alten Welt, das wäre einfach zu geil.
Man muss ja bedenken was die Phasing-Technologie alles möglich macht.

Orgrimmar wird zerstört, und die Orks gründen eine neue Stadt. Klingt interasst, weiß net genau was ich davon halten soll.

Thrall wird der neue Wächter von Tirisfal. Das halte ich für sehr Unwahrscheinlich, da ja der Wächter von dem Rat 'herangezüchtet' wird und Medivh auch gesagt hat , dass man nie wieder einen Wächter braucht, oder es nie wieder einen geben wird.

Garrosh wird der neue Anführer der Horde. Das halte ich auch für sehr unwahrscheinlich , da Thrall genau weiß wie aufbrausend Garrosh von Zeit zu Zeit ist und er wird nicht leichtfertig Garrosh die Führung übernehmen , da er sosnt einen neuen Krieg riskieren müsste.

Cairne wird getötet. WARUM? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. August 2009)

World of Warcraft + Burning Crusade, war auch Super. Niemand hatte da was wirklich zu nörgeln, außer Abhärtung das eingefügt wurde, aber sonst war alles Super. Aber mit Lich King haben sie sich ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten, da passt es einfach niemand mehr. Problem an der Sache war auch, die neuen Spieler die denken sich, oh ich kriege nie Epics usw. ich brauch schnell ein Reittier, oh das leveln das dauert mir alles solang. Dann dachte sich Blizzard komm, machen wir das mal einfach alle sviel einfach und dann wurde World of Warcraft einfach nicht mehr das Spiel was es früher war.

Level 1-30 war ein super Gefühl das früher erreicht zu haben, die ersten Neutralen Gebiete kamen, Schlingendorntal usw. das open PvP hat angefangen. Ab Level 40 gabs die ersten besonderes Talente, Schattengestalt oder Tödlicher Stoß als Krieger und und, dazu noch ein Mount, was sich nicht jeder gleich leisten konnte. Dann von 40-50, gabs die ersten besonderes Instanzen: Zul Farrak, Tempel danach kam 60. Da hat das Spiel super angefangen, Epic Mount, war ein Luxus. Man hat seine Berufe geskillt, man hat solangsam angefangen Equip zusammen. In schönen Instanzen, Strath, Scholo, UBRS, da kämpfte man mit Sheep usw., da ist man nicht durchgerannt, da musste man schon 2 Stunden einlegen und dann kamen die besonders schönen Instanzen Zul Gurub, Molten Core usw. das waren Erlebnisse und das PvP. Das Gefühl was da war, das gibts einfach nicht mehr, das gibts nicht mehr.

An was mich jedesmal das Lied erinnert: In Flames - Cloud Connected, als ich das gehört habe, da ritt ich grad mit meiner Gruppe (paar Freunden) durch Schlingendorntal , so Momente die früher waren, die wird man einfach nicht mehr vergessen.


----------



## Byakko (15. August 2009)

> World of Warcraft + Burning Crusade, war auch Super. Niemand hatte da was wirklich zu nörgeln, außer Abhärtung das eingefügt wurde, aber sonst war alles Super



Oh man, die rosarote Brille der Vergangenheit.

Mach dir doch mal bitte die Mühe und such mal ein paar Threads aus BC Zeiten raus und danach aus Classic Zeiten, dann wirst du diese rosarote Brille schnell ablegen! Da haben genausoviele gemeckert wie heute!

Ich persönlich finde, bis auf einige Kleinigkeiten, WotLK inkl. der Patches einfach Klasse und habe wesentlich mehr Spaß als zu BC Zeiten.



Edith sagt: Erst schreien viele nach Classic Servern und jetzt wo es Gerüchte gibt die den Content wieder in die Classic Welt holen, ist es auch alles falsch. Aber genau das ist der Grund warum die meisten Firmen kein Forum/Gästebuch mehr haben weil alles im Internet schlecht gemacht wird und alle nur am meckern sind.

Ich hoffe anständig das es irgendwann nötig ist sich mit seinem Personalausweis ins Internet einzuloggen. Dann ist diese Anonymität vorbei und das geheule wird hoffentlich weniger werden.


----------



## Konov (15. August 2009)

Byakko schrieb:


> Oh man, die rosarote Brille der Vergangenheit.
> 
> Mach dir doch mal bitte die Mühe und such mal ein paar Threads aus BC Zeiten raus und danach aus Classic Zeiten, dann wirst du dieser rosarote Brille schnell ablegen! Da haben genausoviele gemeckert wie heute!



Das ist allerdings richtig.

Ich kann mittlerweile beide Seiten verstehen. ^^


----------



## Soramac (15. August 2009)

Wegen was aben die Leute gemeckert? ;/


----------



## searinus (16. August 2009)

hat schonmal wer den trailer von ulduar gesehen? da sieht man was garrosh für ein typ ist...ein brutaler, skrupelloser typ der die befehle des kriegshäuptlings nicht befolgt...erinnert mich an jmd dessen namen mit g andäfngt und mit rom aufhört...


----------



## Dragó82 (16. August 2009)

Worüber Leute damals mimimiten hier ein paar beispiele.

Classic

Monate langes ini abfarmen weil teil x nicht von Boss y dropte, Zu lange inis 3-5 std Inis ,Man bekommt so schwer 40 man zum Raiden zusammen, Kein richtiges PvP wertungsSystem ,Reiten zu teuer, Keine schamis für Allies ,Keine Palas für Hordies ,Weniger lange q reihen ,Klasse X Overpowered , Klasse Y underpowered 

BC: 
Es dropt bei Boss zu viel Sachen die man nicht braucht ,Heros zu schwer ,Klassischen Kontend aufwerten, Man kann nur Kara zu 10 ,keine 40 man Raids mehr , Kara zu schwer ,Fliegen zu teuer ,Mehr epische lange Questreihen, Schamies für Allies , Palas für Horde , Klasse X ist overpowered , Klasse Y ist underpowered.

WotLK:
alle Klassen können jetzt alles tragen indivialität weg, In inis bekommt man zu leicht gutes equip, zu Kurze inis ,Meckern über Aufwertung des Klassischen Kontends ,
Man kann nun alle Raid zu 10 ,Naxx zu Leicht , Zu viele lange questreihen, eigentlich alles rund um DKs ,Klasse X ist Overpowered , Klasse Y ist underpowered.


----------



## Lobiño (16. August 2009)

Renegade1299 schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal interessieren, was eine neue Heldenklasse angeht, da Blizz ja gesagt hatte, sie würden versuchen in jedem neuen Addon eine neue einzubauen.



Das hat ja Ghostcrawler wieder dementiert. Er meinte, es müsse nicht zwangshaft in jeder Erweiterung eine neue Klasse hinzukommen.

Edit: @Dragó82. Du hast bei Classic die langen Wartezeiten für die Schlachtfelder vergessen und wahrscheinlich meintest du, dass zu Classic-Zeiten die Allianz Schamanen forderten und die Horde Paladine und nicht erst ab BC, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achanjiati (16. August 2009)

Ja richtig. Genau der Typ der die Horde wieder in den Krieg fuehren wird und endlich mit diesem Wischi-Waschi-wir-haben-uns-lieb endgueltig schluss macht. Ich begruesse es, denn, es wird auch mal wieder Zeit das sich nach 5 Jahren mal endlich was richtig fundamentales aendert.


----------



## Arosk (16. August 2009)

Da hatte mal wieder jemand zuviel Fantasie.


----------



## The Betrayer (16. August 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> alles ein bisschen weit hergeholt!
> garrosh soll cairne töten?
> thrall wird herrscher über tirisfal?
> 
> ...






Also eins finde ich ja sehr Intressant,als ich deinen Beitrag gelesen habe wenn ich so über was nachdenke !

Ich hoffe ich schreibe diesen Beitrag nicht umsonst !


Ersteinmal vorab zum mommentanen Zeitpunkt.
Blizzard und auch die Community sagt, das *Arthas* unmöglich von einem 10 sprich 25Mann Raid gelegt werden kann.
Da sage ich es geht doch...
ABER,

Was ist wenn wir wie bei Illidann hilfe von ausen bekommen.

! SPEKULATION !

Wir sind in IC und kurz vor Arthas bekommen wir mit wie Hochlord Tirion Fordering mit Arthas spricht.
Er kämpft gegen Arthas mit uns, wir sind aber noch immer zu Schwach um Arthas das Wasser zu reichen.
Also kommt die die sich sogerne an Arthas rechen würde Silvana Windrunner!
Sie opfert sich damit wir Arthas besiegen können und sie hat dann ihre Ruhe und ist befreit.
Was dann mit Frostmourne passiert, Hochlord Tirion Fordering vernichtet es oder wir 
können uns aus einem Splitter eine geschwächte Frostmourne Variante herstellen.




Was passiert mit den Hauptstädten ?

Uc steht ohne Anführer da, Thrall gibt Orgrimmar ab und übernimmt somit Uc.
Carine Bluthufe wird getötet und nun steht Tb auch ohne Anführer da, da Garrosh in den Krieg gegen die Allianz 
ziehen will und sie dagegen ist, Thrall weiß zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nichts davon.
(Carine kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das sie stirbt aber lassen wir mal so weiterlaufen.)
Nun kommen die oder ein Erzdruide/n (Malfurion Sturmgrimm) oder Baine Bluthufe und einer übernimmt dann Tb übernimmt.

(Was aber auch dann eig. zur auflösung der Horde führen müsste, denn wer läßt schon sowas mit sich machen
und kämpft dann anschließend mit ihm an einer Seite ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
So kann ich mir eig. nur die geschichte zum Addon vorstellen, obwohl ich eher dafür bin dass das nächste Addon
World of Warcraft "The Mealstorm" wird.





Vom LvL Cap her finde ich es eher logischer es auf 90 anzuheben.
Bc: 70
Wotlk:80
Mealstorm Oder Cataclysm: 90

Auch das Blizzard die "alte" Welt komplett neumachen will kann ich mir wenig vorstellen.
Was sollen die ganzen Anfänger machen?
Blizzard hat ja neuerdings extra die Bennenung der Server verändert damit in den Low gebieten mehr los ist
und dann die Welt ganz neu machen und die Inis auf 85/90 anheben, damit anfänger dann 
auf 85/90 sagen: "Die ini schon wieder die habe ich mit 30 schon oft genung gemacht -.-".

Von daher würde mir Mealstorm schon eher in den Sinn gehen, warum ?
Wir reisen dann zum Mittelpunkt von Azeroth und kämpfen gegen die Nagas und vll. auch 1-2 Verschollenen Götter(Fals die noch leben weiß man ja nicht).
Auch wenn ich mir die Liste aus der Beta angucke.
Grim'batol und wer Lebt da ? Deathwing genau mit ihm könnte man auch ein halbes Addon vollpacken.
Und was passiert mit Uldum ? Darf man ja auch nicht vergessen.





Zu den Klassenänderung kann ich nicht viel sagen, nur dass ich irgendwie komisch finden würde das Plötzlich 
die Tauren wandel und doch auch mehr sich für das Licht intressieren da eig. es immer um die Mutter Natur geht.
Außerdem finde ich geht dann irgendwie die Tauren geschichte kaputt. 
Erst eng verbunden mit der Natur so das die meisten Tauren Schamanen und Druiden werden/sind.
Und dann aus heiterem Himmel sich aus einem BLÖDEN Grund auch für das Licht intressieren, mir kommts seltsam vor.
Zu Human und Ud Hunter. 
Kann ich mir durchaus vostellen ich meine so schwer ist es ja nicht sich ein Tier zu zähmen dass man dann immer bei sich hat.

Dwarf und Schamane: Grobes naja, Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sie wie die Tauren nur umgedreht denken.
Gnome Priester: Tja was soll man sagen, Gnom Magier und dann Priester ? Irgendwie komisch sich vorzustellen 
warum die sich für das Licht aus heiterem Himmel Intressiern.
Blood11: Krieger ? Kann ja funktonieren, aber sind die nicht von Mana abhängig oder wie war das noch gleich ?



Ich finde es ein bisschen von den Haaren herbeigezogen von MMO aber anderseits kann ich mir das 
alerdings auch vorstellen wie ich oben beschrieben habe, denn eins ist sicher Arthas können wir unmöglich alleine besiegen!


Soviel von mir ich hoffe ihr gebt mir paar antworten was ich von meiner SPEKULATION haltet, ob ihr auch ein kleines Stück so
drüber denkt wie ich oder ob ihr eine ganz andere Idee habt wie ich und ich hoffe das sich das einer durchließt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## Cheaters (16. August 2009)

Also auf dem PTR ersetzt ein gewisser "Ahmo Thunderhorn" Bluthuf. 

Steht auch noch auf MMO-Champion^^

@Fabian22244:

Schade das es in Foren kein /voteban gibt...


----------



## Düstermond (16. August 2009)

Wenn es so kommt, wie auf MMO-Champions beschrieben (Ich sage bewusst: "WENN"), dann werde ich diesmal sehr skeptisch gegenüber dem neuen Addon sein.
Das ganze hat nämlich den faden Beigeschmack von Massenproduktion. Damit meine ich in kürzester Zeit das meist Mögliche an Content raushauen. Die alte Welt zu überarbeiten, sodass der Blackrock und einige Instanzen neu betreten werden müssen klingt nach "Wir nehmen alle End-Dungeons aus Classic, geben den Gegnern mehr HP und stärkere Angriffe und gucken wie die Spieler drauf reagieren." So werden wir uns bestimmt bald in BRD Heroic, Molten Core 10er und Blackwing Lair 25er rumtreiben.


----------



## Droyale (16. August 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Schlicht und einfach fake
> 
> und selbst wenn Blizzard das machen würde könnten se konkurs anmelden weil ca *80%* der Spieler aufhören werden.


das is mal sowas von übertrieben... !


----------



## Byakko (16. August 2009)

> Damit meine ich in kürzester Zeit das meist Mögliche an Content raushauen.



Wenn es vernünftig gemacht ist, denke ich das es für Blizzard eher ein grösserer Aufwand ist als einfach neue Gebiete zu erstellen.
Allein schon die ganzen Gebiete Grafisch zu überarbeiten würde schon eine Menge arbeit bedeuten und dann noch das neue Scenario einfügen?
Da wäre es meiner Meinung nach einfacher einen neuen Kontinent zu basteln.


----------



## Rasgaar (16. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> (Carine kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das sie stirbt aber lassen wir mal so weiterlaufen.)
> 
> 
> 
> World of Warcraft "The Mealstorm" wird.




Also erstmal heissts Cairne Bluthuf, und das ist ein Kerl.
Und dann heissts Maelstrom weils nix mit einem Happy Meal zu tun hat.... 

mfg
Hans


----------



## Thoor (16. August 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> das is mal sowas von übertrieben... !


Sagen wir 30% hören auf weils zu weit hergeholt ist und einfach Schwachsinn ist
10% Weil sie es sich nicht leisten können
20% Weil sie das Spiel wieder zu schwer finden bzw kb auf lvln haben
und 20% die aufhören weils die anderen auch tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Betrayer (16. August 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Also erstmal heissts Cairne Bluthuf, und das ist ein Kerl.
> Und dann heissts Maelstrom weils nix mit einem Happy Meal zu tun hat....
> 
> mfg
> Hans






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Immer die die nur auf Rechtschreibung achten ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@ Düstermond

Ich hoffe nicht das es so kommt wäre sehr traurig für mich zumindest !


----------



## Droyale (16. August 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Sagen wir 30% hören auf weils zu weit hergeholt ist und einfach Schwachsinn ist
> 10% Weil sie es sich nicht leisten können
> 20% Weil sie das Spiel wieder zu schwer finden bzw kb auf lvln haben
> und 20% die aufhören weils die anderen auch tun
> ...


und von den kommen 50% zurück weil sie sowieso so schon, jeden kontakt zur ausswenwelt verloeren haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Betrayer (16. August 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> und von den kommen 50% zurück weil sie sowieso so schon, jeden kontakt zur ausswenwelt verloeren haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  selber schuld ^^

Aber wieso hat Buffed jetzt die News zu Cataclysm wieder gelöscht.
Da scheint mir was faul zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Byakko (16. August 2009)

Haben sie?

Bei mir sind die News noch da ^^


----------



## The Betrayer (16. August 2009)

Byakko schrieb:


> Haben sie?
> 
> Bei mir sind die News noch da ^^




Ah die stehen nicht mehr mit oben bei alles klar dank dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mal back to thema ^^


----------



## Lykono (16. August 2009)

haben sie nicht zumindest finde ich sie auch noch.
fände das addon mit den änderungen wie sie hier grob "angekündigt" sind ziemlich hammer vorallem wenn sie es gescheit umsetzen würden
da das aber nach sich zieht das alle gebiet nochmal neu bearbeitet werden und eigentlich komplett neue quests erstellt werden müssten glaube ich eher nicht daran
an phasing glaube ich in dem fall auch nicht denn dann wäre es wohl schwer möglich twinks aus der gilde / freunden ect pp zu helfen oder wie stellt ihr euch das vor steht dann irgendwo so nen goblinholzzeitreisedingsda in dem man in die zeit zurück noch vor die sintflut reisen kann? dann müsste man sich ja theoretisch selbst begegnen können :<

nurmal so nen kleiner denkanstoß da das von mir vorhin geschriebene wohl höflich überlesen wurde
das ist einer der knackpunkte warum ich mir das so nicht vorstellen kann

ich erhoffe mir ein paar geistige ergüsse eurerseits die klarheit schaffen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn...^^


----------



## Düstermond (16. August 2009)

Wobei wir eigentlich noch die Woche abwarten müssten. Alles Andere wäre Spekulationen. Obwohl ich Boubouille (MMO-Champions Admin) für eine sehr zuverlässige Quelle halte. Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, dass auf der Seite jemals etwas nicht gestimmt hat. (Klärt mich gerne auf, wenn das doch der Fall sein sollte.)


----------



## Achanjiati (16. August 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Sagen wir 30% hören auf weils zu weit hergeholt ist und einfach Schwachsinn ist
> 10% Weil sie es sich nicht leisten können
> 20% Weil sie das Spiel wieder zu schwer finden bzw kb auf lvln haben
> und 20% die aufhören weils die anderen auch tun
> ...


Die meisten Spieler interessiert die Geschichte gar nicht. Den ist es ziemlich schnuppe ob da ein dicker Taure oder ein Blob mit Tentakeln steht, hauptsache sie haben Spass am Spiel. Etwas was alle Publisher in ihren Spielen immer wieder feststellen. Ist in WoW so, in AoC, in WAR, ja auch in HdR. Kapkan hat sich ja auch bereits zu den Questtexten geaeussert. Der durchschnittliche Spieler will nur wissen was und wo. Das Warum ist schnuppe. Und ob nun ein lange geschichtlich aufgebauter Taure da steht und ein Quest vergibt oder ein gelber Bleistift mit Radiergummi am Ende ist egal solange die Belohnung stimmt. Bleistifte lassen sich nur nicht so gut den Kunden erklaeren.
Daher zu behaupten eine nennenswerte Menge an Spielen aufhoere auf weil sich der geschichtliche Hintergrund aendert ist an der Realitaet vorbei. Das Szenario welches du versuchst hier zu verkaufen wird nicht eintreten.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> Uc steht ohne Anführer da, Thrall gibt Orgrimmar ab und übernimmt somit Uc.
> 
> Mfg



und nocheinmal ..... wenn thrall der neue wächter von tirisfal werden sollte betrifft das die untoten und uc zu !0!% da der wächter von tirisfal nichts oder nur wenig mit tirisfal zu tun hatt....der wurde nur so genannt weil der rat von tirisfal halt da seine treffen abhielt und nicht weil der wächter von tirisfal über tirisfal herrscht


----------



## nrg (16. August 2009)

Ich kann mir die Ausführung in Phasing relativ gut vorstellen, auch storytechnisch. Jeder geht nach einem Levelup in der Regel zum Lehrer, wenn man nun in OG ankommt sieht man einen wild gestikulierenden ORk der einem zuruft man solle sich schnellstens in Sicherheit bringen. Oder man findet nur noch Tote auf der anderen Seite des Portals, aber einer lebt noch und flüstert dir zu "Flieg weg unser Rückzugsort ist Crossroads, dorthin sind alle vor den Naga geflohen" könnte die Aussage sein. Das kann nach Level 78-80 passieren. Vorher hat man die alte Welt in der wir von Level eins an gelevelt haben, ab einem gewissen Punkt in unserer Laufbahn wird sich die Welt ändern, wie das gehen kann sieht man ja heute schon in der Eiskrone.

Ab dem Punkt der Zerstörung von Teilen der alten Welt sind dann die Küstenstreifen teilweise zerstört und völlig anders als wir sie kennen. Technisch ist das sogar relativ simpel realisierbar, es brauch nur entsprechend Rechenpower. Wie genau so etwas realisiert werden kann wäre jetzt zu aufwändig zu erklären, aber machbar ist es auf alle Fälle.

Was die neuen Klassenkombinationen angeht. 
In Gnome gibt es schon seit Jahren Gnom Heiler, warum sollen die nicht ihr Wissen teilen wenn Gnomeregan befreit ist? 
Wie auch schon mehrfach gesagt haben die Wildhammerzwerge Schamanen, ob sie sie so nennen sei mal dahingestellt. 
Bei den Trollen gibt es genügend Beispiele das sie sehr wohl mit Tieraspekten in Berührung gekommen sind, warum sollten sie diese nicht zum Wiederaufbau ihrer Heimat nutzen.

Zwerge könnten durch ihren intensiven Umgang mit dem Eis irgendwann begonnen haben es zu kontrollieren, damit das nicht außer Kontrolle gerät haben sich die Menschen bereit erklärt ihnen zu helfen diese Energien zu bündeln und zu kontrollieren, dabei erhielten sie das Wissen um die arkanen Kräfte. Zwerge sind ein sehr belesenes Volk, trotz dem Hang zum Bier.

UD Jäger, ich sag nur Sylvanas und Blightcaller. Menschenjäger haben irgendwann von selbst gelernt wie man Tiere zähmt, vielleicht sogar von den Hochelfen als sie noch zu Allianz gehörten.

Orkmagier sind auch relativ gut zu erklären, die ersten Hexer waren ja Magier die sich mit den Dämonen beschäftigt haben und begannen sie zu versklaven. Die wurde aus Dalaran verbannt und schloßen sich der Allianz an. Warum sollen Orks nicht zu der Überzeugung kommen das die dämonischen Energien das absolut Böse sind das man bekämpfen muss, vor allem da Hexer in der Lore der Orks doch einen extrem schlechten Ruf haben. Sie können sich an die Trolle gewandt haben die ja Magier haben und um Ausbildung dort bitten.

Taurenpriester und Palas, warum sollen einige nicht vom Glauben an die Erdenmutter abgewichen sein und das Licht als einen ihrer Aspekte "anbeten". Es gibt genügend Beispiele in der realen Welt in der Menschen freiwillig zu einer anderen Religion konvertieren weil sie ihrem Ansichten nach besser in ihr Glaubensbild passt.

Nachtelfenmagier widersprechen nicht der Lore da gerade ihre Vorfahren die Magie auf die Welt gebracht haben, warum sollen nicht einige aus einer Enklave sich entschlossen haben das es endgültig Zeit ist Azshara zu besiegen. Nun kommen sie zu ihrem alten Volk und helfen ihnen mit den Mitteln die sie haben, mit mächtiger Magie.

Man kann alles mit eine wenig nachdenken erklären und plausibel machen, das was ich heir geschrieben habe ist eine kleine Spinnerei von 10-15 Minuten. Blizz beschäftigt für so etwas Autoren und die werden eine gute Story liefern.


----------



## Zentoro (16. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> Was passiert mit den Hauptstädten ?
> 
> Uc steht ohne Anführer da, Thrall gibt Orgrimmar ab und übernimmt somit Uc.




Thrall übernimmt UC? Was hat Dich denn geritten? Oder missverstehst Du "Wächter von Tirisfal"?

Das hat nix mit UC zu tun.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zentoro (16. August 2009)

nrg schrieb:


> Orkmagier sind auch relativ gut zu erklären, die ersten Hexer waren ja Magier die sich mit den Dämonen beschäftigt haben und begannen sie zu versklaven. D




Sorry, nein. Das ist schlichtweg falsch. Es waren die Schamanen der Orcs, die zu Hexenmeistern ausgebildet wurden.

Wieso erfindet man sowas?


----------



## nrg (16. August 2009)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Sorry, nein. Das ist schlichtweg falsch. Es waren die Schamanen der Orcs, die zu Hexenmeistern ausgebildet wurden.
> 
> Wieso erfindet man sowas?



Öhm, möchte ich widersprechen, die ersten Hexer kamen aus Dalaran. Die Orkhexer waren Schamanen und haben die Orks an die Legion verraten, darum ist man eigentlich als Ork nicht sonderlich gut auf Hexer zu sprechen, in dem Punkt muss ich dir zustimmen.

http://www.wowwiki.com/Warlock


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2009)

nrg schrieb:


> Zwerge könnten durch ihren intensiven Umgang mit dem Eis irgendwann begonnen haben es zu kontrollieren, damit das nicht außer Kontrolle gerät haben sich die Menschen bereit erklärt ihnen zu helfen diese Energien zu bündeln und zu kontrollieren, dabei erhielten sie das Wissen um die arkanen Kräfte. Zwerge sind ein sehr belesenes Volk, trotz dem Hang zum Bier.
> 
> 
> Nachtelfenmagier widersprechen nicht der Lore da gerade ihre Vorfahren die Magie auf die Welt gebracht haben, warum sollen nicht einige aus einer Enklave sich entschlossen haben das es endgültig Zeit ist Azshara zu besiegen. Nun kommen sie zu ihrem alten Volk und helfen ihnen mit den Mitteln die sie haben, mit mächtiger Magie.


 
zu den zwergen ehmm ..... alter?! das ergibt ÜBERHAUPT keinen sinn!

und zu den nachtelfen oh doch das widerspricht der lore sogar richtig n811 haben vor 10,000 jahren schonmal mit magie rumgespielt und was ist passiert? azeroth ist frast untergegangen die legion wurde auf azeroth aufmerksam viele n811 wurden getötet und die damalige königin der n811 wurde zur anführerin der nagas und wurde selbst auch einer und jetzt aufeinmal soll alles wieder gut sein? nein auf keinen fall die n811 haben immernoch eine abneigung gegen die magie und nur weil ihre verbündeten mit der arkanen magie so leicht fertig um sich herum schmeißen muß das noch lange nicht heißen das sie das auch tun werden


----------



## Dömage (16. August 2009)

also ich finds genial wie Blizz es doch jedes jahr schafft mit solchen gerüchten und spekulationen gratis werbung zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




es is in letzter zeit ziemlich still gewesen über eine mögliche erweiterung. und da ist es klar, dass sie eine woche vor der blizzCon nochmal ein bisschen einheizen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




könnt mir sogar vostellen, dass sie die gefundenen Daten absichtlich dort abgespeichert haben....sie müssen ja nicht stimmen, ist ja nur PTR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ich liebe es jedenfalls zu spekulieren und mit hier alles durchzulesen.
 (auch wenn die ich das halbwissen von manchen leuten erschreckend finde)


----------



## Lich Dragon (16. August 2009)

Hmm das ganze erinnert mich an den Film  ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hN7PgpbGI8Y

Wen das so kommt dan wär es genial!


----------



## Fedaykin (16. August 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> DENKEN, VERSTEHEN, noch mal Denken, dann Finger still halten.
> 
> Der Satz, den du so schön aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen hast, der bezieht sich NUR auf das, was direkt darüber steht, nicht auf die Dinge, über die ich meinerseits spekuliert habe.
> 
> ...



Schlecht geschlafen? Pillen vergessen? Keinen Kaffee bekommen? Was auch immer es sein mag, ich hoffe du holst es nach, denn A: deine Ausdrucksweise und B: dein Tonfall sowie C: deine Argumentation lässt sehr zu wünschen übrig. Aber was will man in diesem Forum eigentlich erwarten. Sehr schade.

so long


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2009)

CypherGirl schrieb:


> Cata...wo ?
> 
> Kataklysm!
> 
> ...


gute musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (mein ich ernst^^)


----------



## Phelps023 (16. August 2009)

Eben gefunden. Guckst du alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.gamona.de/gamonatv/world-of-war...eo,1503688.html


----------



## Mungamau (16. August 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Schlecht geschlafen? Pillen vergessen? Keinen Kaffee bekommen? Was auch immer es sein mag, ich hoffe du holst es nach, denn A: deine Ausdrucksweise und B: dein Tonfall sowie C: deine Argumentation lässt sehr zu wünschen übrig. Aber was will man in diesem Forum eigentlich erwarten. Sehr schade.
> 
> so long



Was man in diesem Forum noch erwarten möchte? Report wegen Tonfall etc... Im Ernst, helfen tut man in der heutigen Zeit auch nur noch sehr selten...


----------



## Shac (16. August 2009)

Also einiges ergibt schon Sinn auch wenn es welche als lächerlich abstempeln.

Menschenjäger - warum gabs das bisher nicht?
Taurenpala - ist eigentlich vollkommen normal weil das Heilige Licht in ALLEN Lebewesen steckt und in BC und WOLTK hat diese Macht entscheidene Rollen gespielt von daher warum sollten einige Tauren net an das Licht glauben.
Zwergschamane - Auch denkbar weil die Aerie/wildhammer ne art Schamanismus betreiben
Nachtelfenmagier - Auch denkbar wenn die letzten Hochgeborenen zurückkehren.


----------



## Komakomi (16. August 2009)

Nap-Fel schrieb:


> Aber Dwarf Shaman? Was haben Zerge mit Schamanen zu tun? Die sind doch eher Ritter des Lichts und glaube nicht an Naturgötter. Nene Schamis sind keine Klasse für Zwerge.



Da kann ich dir nicht sonderlich zustimmen. Wenn ich mal durch HDB und HDS, sowie Ulduar schaue sehe ich einige Zwerge, welche die Fähigkeiten von Schamanen haben. Die Zwergengeschichte hat auch einen neuen Lauf bekommen, welcher sich da sicherlich gut eintragen lässt. Bei der geschichte mit dem Tauren-Paladin kann ich dir nur zustimmen, der ist etwas schweer zu verkraften. Die Priester dieser Rasse kann ich mir dagegen schon etwas besser vorstellen.

Level 85 halte ich für durchaus realistisch! Blizzard hat kurz vor dem Erscheinen von WotLK gesagt, dass dies vorerst das lezte AddOn ist, welches 10 neue Level beinhaltet.

Ich machs aber ansonsten wie immer: Ich lass mich überaschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (16. August 2009)

searinus schrieb:


> hat schonmal wer den trailer von ulduar gesehen? da sieht man was garrosh für ein typ ist...ein brutaler, skrupelloser typ der die befehle des kriegshäuptlings nicht befolgt...erinnert mich an jmd dessen namen mit g andäfngt und mit rom aufhört...



grom hellscream hat immer die befehle von thrall befolgt und gut mit ihm zusammengearbeitet, er stand lediglich mal unter dem einfluss von magtheridon (war das der? auf jedenfall einer von den pitlords....), der die orks in den blutwahnsinn trieb um sie für seine gewalttätigen zwecke zu missbrauchen. aus freien stücken hätte er sich nie gegen thrall gestellt. immerhin hatten die beiden ein nahezu brüderliches verhältnis und grom rettet thrall letzten endes sogar das leben, stirbt aber dabei.

mfg


----------



## Arosk (16. August 2009)

Alles Fake mit diesem Gelaber von mmo-champion.


----------



## Schutzpali (16. August 2009)

Also ich find das mmo nichts wirklich weis sie haben hir und da ein paar gerüchte gehört und sofort etwas geschrieben
Ich finde hört auf Gerüchte zu verbreiten in den Foren man sieht was raus kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plûsarbeit (16. August 2009)

also das mit der horde das Thrall Wächter von trifsfal hört sich weit hergeholt an die haben, auser das beide zu horde gehören nichts gemeinsam und das tauren paladine 
und zwerge schamane hört sich auch komich an   aber das azeroth über abeitet würd und verändert finde ich gut 
aber man muss ab warten biss zu blizzcon das sind ja alles bloss spekulationen


----------



## Zentoro (16. August 2009)

nrg schrieb:


> Öhm, möchte ich widersprechen, die ersten Hexer kamen aus Dalaran. Die Orkhexer waren Schamanen und haben die Orks an die Legion verraten, darum ist man eigentlich als Ork nicht sonderlich gut auf Hexer zu sprechen, in dem Punkt muss ich dir zustimmen.
> 
> http://www.wowwiki.com/Warlock



They first appeared on Azeroth during the First War, when Gul'dan, the first of their kind among the invading orc clans of Draenor,


Wo widersprichst Du mir jetzt???

Auch Gul`dan war einst ein Schamane.


----------



## Adalfried (16. August 2009)

Hängt davon ab, was man als Ork will.

Es gibt noch genug die den alten Blutrausch und die KRaft wiederwollen.

Thrall ist da eine Ausnahme und viele Orks um sich versammelt, die genau seine Meinung sind und genau seinen Weg gehen wollen. Eben Freie Orks zu sein. Aber gbit genug die das nicht sind.

Daher naja ... denken einige anders über Hexer ^^


----------



## Karoline07 (16. August 2009)

Wenn die Goblins dann zur Horde gehören, sind dann BB, Ratchet etc den Allys feindlich gesinnt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Zentoro (16. August 2009)

Karoline07 schrieb:


> Wenn die Goblins dann zur Horde gehören, sind dann BB, Ratchet etc den Allys feindlich gesinnt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gute Frage, aber das wird dann bestimmt ne friedliche Randgruppe sein, die weiterhin Handel mit der Allianz betreibt.


----------



## Dragó82 (16. August 2009)

Karoline07 schrieb:


> Wenn die Goblins dann zur Horde gehören, sind dann BB, Ratchet etc den Allys feindlich gesinnt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




BB und Ratchet werden sicher überflutet stehen ja direkt am Meer ,Gatz könnte ebenfalls zerstört werden den Tanaris würde von so einer Katastrophe sicher nicht verschont werden und in Winterquell könnte die Ewigewarte zur Hordenstadt werden und Sternfall wird zur Ally stadt.


----------



## Arben (16. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Alles Fake mit diesem Gelaber von mmo-champion.




Uff, danke für deine Aufklärung, hätte das sonst beinahe geglaubt...

Wie überflüssig soclhe Kommentare sind ist kaum in Worte zu fassen.


Nach meinem persönlichen Flop in Form von WotLK klingt das alles ziemlich spannend für mich, würde mal neuen Wind in die Sache bringen. Wenn ich auch die neuen Rassen etwas daneben finde, so wie die Klassenkombis, ist die Idee die alten Gebiete wieder interessant zu machen eine sehr gute.


----------



## Fabian22244 (16. August 2009)

zum glück bin ich alli weil ich bei blutsegel ehrfürchtig bin xD

versuche aber grad runter zu pushen :/


----------



## Mofeist (16. August 2009)

Fabian22244 schrieb:


> zum glück bin ich alli weil ich bei blutsegel ehrfürchtig bin xD
> 
> versuche aber grad runter zu pushen :/




is klar das du Blutsegel ehrfürchtig hast.. xD


----------



## Seryma (16. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Solange Blizz nichts dazu sagt, isses auch nicht offiziell.. aber ehrlich: Tauren PALAS?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwerg Schamanen und Troll Druiden.. okay, lass ich grade so noch durchgehen.. aber TAUREN PALAS??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. August 2009)

Tauren Schurken fehlen immernoch!


----------



## Achanjiati (16. August 2009)

Nein nein. Die sind nur so gut, die hat bisher nur noch keiner gefunden.


----------



## Ragul returns (16. August 2009)

also ich würde mir diese änderungen wünschen
denn wow ist ziemlich langweilig geworden
und nur item nerds wünschen sich keine veränderung
weil sie das spiel an sich sowieso nicht interessiert und sie sowieso nur den ganzen tag lang nur irgendwelchen kram am zusammenhorten sind

vorallem der offene krieg horde/allianz sagt mir sehr zu
scheucht allerdings diese ganzen blümchenflückenden pveler auf ihren realms auf...


----------



## Descartes (16. August 2009)

Karoline07 schrieb:


> Wenn die Goblins dann zur Horde gehören, sind dann BB, Ratchet etc den Allys feindlich gesinnt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die gehören ja zum Dampfdruckkartell und vermutlich werden die goblins die sich der horde anschließen,
von irgendwelchen insel angespühlt werden so wie es klang.


----------



## Lykono (16. August 2009)

so wie sich das für mich angehört hat würde die sache ca so aussehen
ziemlichviele goblin niederlassungen zerstört 
auch logisch wenn man sich deren niederlassungen anschaut
BB zum beispiel direkt am wasser und da das alles doch sehr auf eine sintflut hinausläuft würde dann von bb nicht mehr viel stehen ;-)

desweiteren würden die goblins auf einer insel im brachland landen( soll heißen land unter und nur die berge stehen noch [ allgemein komplett neue landzüge ])


----------



## Latharíl (16. August 2009)

furious schrieb:


> so bescheuert sind die blizzard typen auch wieder nicht, hab dich nicht so ey is ja widerlich




^^ alter ey!


btw fänd ichs mal sehr...amüsant...einen...tauren schurken zu sehen XD so was großes, pelziges in verstohlenheit schleichend ..XD

...was auch mal lustig wär, wär n untoter pala...ach nee..des sin ja dks...


----------



## Lobiño (16. August 2009)

Karoline07 schrieb:


> Wenn die Goblins dann zur Horde gehören, sind dann BB, Ratchet etc den Allys feindlich gesinnt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das wird wahrscheinlich wie bei den Trollen geregelt.



Latharíl schrieb:


> ^^ alter ey!
> 
> 
> btw fänd ichs mal sehr...amüsant...einen...tauren schurken zu sehen XD so was großes, pelziges in verstohlenheit schleichend ..XD
> ...



Gerade wo du es sagst... So abwägig wären Untotenpaladinen gar nicht mal. Es gibt ja auch untote Priester.

(Edit: Nur so nebenbei: Untotenpaladin und Taurenschurke stehen nicht als mögliche Rasse-Klasse-Kombi bei MMO-Champion da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Acid_1 (16. August 2009)

Was mit den Gobbos passiert, is mir so ziemlich schnurz, weil ich beim Dampfdruckkartel auf Hasserfüllt stehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. August 2009)

Wo steht denn hier Tauren Schurke oder Untote Paladin wtf...


----------



## Dragó82 (16. August 2009)

Latharíl schrieb:


> ^^ alter ey!
> 
> 
> btw fänd ichs mal sehr...amüsant...einen...tauren schurken zu sehen XD so was großes, pelziges in verstohlenheit schleichend ..XD
> ...




Wen ein Gnom Schurke eine Täuschungkugel nutzt wird er zum Tauren schurken.


----------



## Jesbi (16. August 2009)

Wenn man sich bei der Kinderwoche mit den Kindern unterhält, also diese anklickt, dann fragt das Orckind auch danach.

"Wäre ein Tauren Paladin eine heilige Kuh?" (den genauen Wortlaut hab ich jetzt nicht mehr im Kopf)

Ich würde sicher eine heilige Kuh spielen, aber ein schleichender Tauren Schurke fehlt wirklich noch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (16. August 2009)

hm, Phasing wird das alles möglich machen, aber wird sicher komisch sein mitt dem lvl 12 Twink in BB zu stehen.. und als 85 in BB zu *Tauchen *xD


----------



## Shaxul (16. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Tauren Schurken fehlen immernoch!





Achanjiati schrieb:


> Nein nein. Die sind nur so gut, die hat bisher nur noch keiner gefunden.



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (16. August 2009)

> hm, Phasing wird das alles möglich machen, aber wird sicher komisch sein mitt dem lvl 12 Twink in BB zu stehen.. und als 85 in BB zu Tauchen xD



Wo dus erwähnst, ich muss mir entweder mehr Fischschuppen oder die Unterwasseratmungsglyphe holen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich stell mir das sehr lustig vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Crossroads unter Wasser, Tausend Nadeln gucken nur noch die Nadeln raus. Tanaris ist ein großer Ozean. Beim Un'goro-Krater bin ich mir nich so sicher, weil die Silithiden ja auch bei dem Krieg in Silithus nie nach Ungoro gekommen sind. Vill kommt da ja eine Art Titanenschild drum rum.
Aber feralas und eigentlich die halbe Welt muss unter Wasser kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Ingineur wird ein sehr beliebter Beruf (U-Boote, Taucherausrüstungen etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Achanjiati (16. August 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> Wo dus erwähnst, ich muss mir entweder mehr Fischschuppen oder die Unterwasseratmungsglyphe holen


Kaluak-Angel ftw.



numisel schrieb:


> Ich stell mir das sehr lustig vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Laut der Geruechten wird das Brachland in zwei Gebiete geteilt. XR unter Wasser aus dem Gesichtspunkt unwahrscheinlich.



numisel schrieb:


> Beim Un'goro-Krater bin ich mir nich so sicher, weil die Silithiden ja auch bei dem Krieg in Silithus nie nach Ungoro gekommen sind. Vill kommt da ja eine Art Titanenschild drum rum.


Dann schau mal direkt im Sueden, da haben sie ne Basis.


----------



## Flamet0wer (16. August 2009)

tauren pala?
undead hunter?
zwer schami?
mal ehrlich: das ist ganz sicher nicht ernst gemeint


----------



## Morgan Ladimore (16. August 2009)

so Stunden durch eure eindrücke gelesen und hab noch eine frage:Wer verkauft mir nen Taucheranzug?


----------



## Achanjiati (16. August 2009)

Flamet0wer schrieb:


> tauren pala?


Auf dem PTR zu 3.2 gab es eine interessante Unterhaltung zwischen zwei NPCs in Thunderbluff. Diese hat es leider nicht vollstaendig und damit mit anderem Sinn nach Live geschafft.

Anbei der urspruengliche Text, entnommen von wow.com 

Zum Vergleich der heutige Text:


```
Aponi Lichtmähne sagt: Ich sehe das nachdenkliche Stirnrunzeln, Tahu.
Tahu Weisenwind sagt: Entschuldigt, Schwester. Es ist nichts, worüber man sich den Kopf zerbrechen sollte.
Aponi Lichtmähne sagt: Aber etwas beschäftig Euch doch, oder?
Tahu Weisenwind sagt: Ich denke an die Front im Norden. Die, zu der Ihr so eilig zurückkehren wollt.
Aponi Lichtmähne sagt: Was ist damit?
Tahu Weisenwind sagt: Ich weiß, ich rate zu Geduld, Aponi, aber es gefällt mir genauso wenig wie Euch, hier zu bleiben. Wir leben in düsteren Zeiten und nicht zu handeln lässt in mir nur die Angst aufsteigen, dass meine so müßige Hand den Lauf des Schicksals hätte ändern können.
Tahu Weisenwind sagt: Und doch... in allen Dingen wohnt Gleichgewicht inne, selbst im Tod. Ich hasse nur einfach die Vorstellung, dass solch eine Zerstörung und Dunkelheit notwendig sein muss.
Aponi Lichtmähne sagt: Es heißt, vor dem Sonnenaufgang sei es immer am Dunkelsten. Die Morgendämmerung wird kommen, Tahu, die Sonne wird aufgehen. Das Gleichgewicht wird sich wieder so einpendeln, wie es sein soll.
Aponi Lichtmähne lächelt und macht eine Handbewegung in Richtung Norden.
Aponi Lichtmähne sagt: Selbst auf dem Gletscher gelingt es der Sonne, verstohlene Blicke durch die Finsternis zu werfen. Ich habe Hoffnung, Tahu. Ich glaube, wir werden das hier überstehen, egal, wie düster es aussieht.
Aponi Lichtmähne sagt: Und doch würde ich lieber in erster Reihe stehen und dabei helfen, es Wirklichkeit werden zu lassen, anstatt mich selbst mit Glauben zu besänftigen. Wir können nicht einfach nur herumsitzen und darauf hoffen, dass es passiert.
Tahu Weisenwind sagt: Ich weiß, Schwester. Ich weiß. Eines Tages werden wir den Kampf wieder aufnehmen. Doch jetzt mag es am besten sein, die Kunde weiterzutragen... Gebt Ihnen die Hoffnung, die Ihr in Euch tragt.
Aponi Lichtmähne sagt: Und durch diese Hoffnung unsere Seite im Kampf stärken?
Tahu Weisenwind sagt: Das ist der Plan.
```



Flamet0wer schrieb:


> undead hunter?


Gibt es bereits seit Vanilla mindestes einen NPC namens Nathanos Blightcaller.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (16. August 2009)

muhaaa zugeil wenn ein Tauren schurke sich hinter einem Anschleicht^^^

göttlich wenn wenn dann ne Kuh aus der verstohlen heit zum vorschein kommt^^


----------



## Wizzle (16. August 2009)

Wenn echt die ganze alte Welt erneuert wird, wie wird es dann mit den leuten gemacht die Cataclysm nicht besitzten ??

Die Idee mit den HDZ als Verbindungstunnel ist sehr gut.


----------



## Tyraila (16. August 2009)

glaube ich weniger das das stimmt , allein weil die nachtelfen keine magier sein können , komische vorstellung , naja und trolle haben nun nichts mit der natur zu tun (wegen druiden) .. nenene komische vorstellung das ganze


----------



## Sausage (16. August 2009)

Die News auf mmo-champion hören sich doch schlüssig an. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass Aszahra tatsächlich ein lvl 10-20 Gebiet werden wird, alles zerstört usw. wird (was ich mir ziemlich intressant vorstelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), dann sind das schonmal Gründe, die gegen Phasing-Technologie sprechen. Von wegen Startgebietsnähe Worgen - Untote.. warum nicht? Es war eine Katastrophe, die die Welt veränderte.. vielleicht wird Gilneas etwas vom Festland getrennt und die Worgen müssen sich durch einige neu-entstandene Inseln schlagen, um sich z.B. ins Hügelland zu begeben ? 

Oder für die Worgen-Rasse.. was für mögliche Klassen? Wer sich mal mit den Worgs im Silberwald geprügelt hat, hat gemerkt, dass diese Magiebegabt sind.. Magier ist fast sicher.. 
Noch dazu sollen sie sich in "Worgform" verwandeln können.. Verwandlungen.. hmm.. da kommt einem gleich der Druide in den Sinn, durchaus eine Mögliche Klasse für die Worgs... Noch dazu, da die Hordler ja Troll-Druiden bekommen sollen. Dann würde es 2 : 1 für die spielbaren Druiden-Rassen für die Horde stehen.

Weiterhin sollen die Tauren z.B. Paladine seien können.. das wäre auch wieder ein 2 : 1 für Paladine gegen Schamane, weshalb eine Schamanen-Rasse auf Allianzseite wiederum Sinn ergeben würde... Zwerge. Zwerge haben deutlich mehr mit den "Naturmächten" zu tun, als man im ersten Moment denkt (Ragnaros beschwören und son Kram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Auch würde ich die Worgen nicht ganz ausschließen, als Schamane zur Verfügung zu stehen.

mfg


----------



## numisel (16. August 2009)

> ZITAT(numisel @ 16.08.2009, 16:30) *
> Beim Un'goro-Krater bin ich mir nich so sicher, weil die Silithiden ja auch bei dem Krieg in Silithus nie nach Ungoro gekommen sind. Vill kommt da ja eine Art Titanenschild drum rum.
> 
> Dann schau mal direkt im Sueden, da haben sie ne Basis.




http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/underdev...ftingsands.html

"Sobald sie den Un’Goro Krater erreicht hatten, geschah jedoch etwas seltsames. Anscheinend hatten sich die Qiraji zurückgezogen, als die Streitmacht den Rand des Kraters erreicht hatte."

"Der plötzliche Rückzug der Qiraji überraschte Shiromar. Je mehr sie darüber nachdachte, desto mehr erinnerte sie sich an die Legenden über den Krater, Gerüchte, dass er in vorgeschichtlichen Zeiten von den Titanen selbst geschaffen worden war. Vielleicht wachten sie immer noch über diese Gegend. Vielleicht lag auf dem Krater immer noch ihr Segen"

Dass es da einen Punkt mit Silithiden gibt, weiss ich noch vom Questen her (scheiss Viecher....), aber laut der beschreibung hier sollten sie ANGEBLICH nicht durchkommen. Vielleicht hat C'Thun einen Weg gefunden, den Schutz zu umgehen.
War ja auch mehr so eine Vermutung, weil ich den Krater doch irgendwie mochte....


Aber das mit Tausend Nadeln hab ich mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Ich nehme mal an, dass nur die schimmernde Ebene geflutet wird (wenn es denn geschieht). Denn diese liegt unterhalb von Tanaris, womit Tanaris nicht geflutet werden müsste. Ausserdem ist noch ein gewisser Höhenunterschied zu Feralas da, womit das dan nauch ausser Gefahr wäre. Gut, der rest von TN würde ein bisschen nass werden, aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (16. August 2009)

Was mir grad noch so eingefallen ist:
Ogrimmar wird ja zerstört, also brauchen die Orcs oder Trolle eine neue Hauptstadt. Und da Azshara ja vermutlich ein 10-20er Gebiet wird, könnte man die neue hauptstadt doch da ansiedeln.
Das sich das Level verändert könnte daran liegen, dass die Naga, die dort jetzt noch sind, nach Nazjatar zurückbeordert werden oder so.
Und das Startgebiet macht man einfach ein bisschen draussen vor der jetzigen Küste, dass sich da das Land ein bisschen aus dem Meer schiebt (Plattentektonik, Erdbeben und so ein Kram).

Das wäre doch eine brauchbare Erklärung für den levelabstieg von Azshara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und die Sache mit den Leuten, die kein Cataklysm haben:
Wenn man sich das Addon holt, bricht erst die Welt für einen auseinander. Wer es sich vorher holt, muss halt mit 78 eine kleine Questreihe erledigen, wo dann am Ende wie beim Wrathgate ein kleines Video kommt, wo man dann in Ogrimmar steht und sieht, wie das zerstört wird. Dann flieht man mit den Überlebenden ins nördlich gelegene Azshara (wieder so ein Punkt für die neue Hauptstadt da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Schluri (16. August 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> glaube ich weniger das das stimmt , allein weil die nachtelfen keine magier sein können , komische vorstellung , naja und trolle haben nun nichts mit der natur zu tun (wegen druiden) .. nenene komische vorstellung das ganze


Na du weißt aber schon das die Nachtelfen früher am Brunnen der Ewigkeit gelebt haben und einen kleinen Teil der Magie habe ja die Hochelfen(Blutelfen) gestohlen als sie verbannt wurde was ja bedeutet das sie nur die Magie vom dem Brunnen da nutzen (die auch die Nachtelfen hatten) was also bedeutet wenn es Blutelf Magier geben kann geht ebenso Nachtelf Magier geben kann. Ist zwar ne komische Vorstellung aber trotzdem möglich.


----------



## Kittygirl (16. August 2009)

Schluri schrieb:


> Na du weißt aber schon das die Nachtelfen früher am Brunnen der Ewigkeit gelebt haben und einen kleinen Teil der Magie habe ja die Hochelfen(Blutelfen) gestohlen als sie verbannt wurde was ja bedeutet das sie nur die Magie vom dem Brunnen da nutzen (die auch die Nachtelfen hatten) was also bedeutet wenn es Blutelf Magier geben kann geht ebenso Nachtelf Magier geben kann. Ist zwar ne komische Vorstellung aber trotzdem möglich.



sry wenn ich jetzt all eure hoffnungen nehme usw bla blubb...

Aber es wird definitiv keine neuen klassen gebn.

Vom Addon her was kommen wird als erweiterung ist es Definitiv Maelstrom und Smaragdgrüne Traum
Merkt euch die aussage und auf der Blizzcon werdet ihr es auch erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## monkeysponkey (16. August 2009)

hab mal eine kurze frage.weiß einer wan es bekannt gegeben wird ob das stimmt wovon hier gerdet wird?


----------



## Dany_ (16. August 2009)

http://www.blizzard.com/blizzcon/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cRiTiAs13 (16. August 2009)

monkeysponkey schrieb:


> hab mal eine kurze frage.weiß einer wan es bekannt gegeben wird ob das stimmt wovon hier gerdet wird?



"Wovon hier geredet wird" ist eine PR-Masche für die BLizzCon, also wird es denk ich mal da bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Sefian (16. August 2009)

also mich persönlich interessiert ja wie der das aus den programm codes rausgefunden hatt da sowas da ja eigentlich nicht drinn steht
mal davon abgesehen das dafür noch nichts programmiert ist


----------



## Haszor (16. August 2009)

cRiTiAs13 schrieb:


> "Wovon hier geredet wird" ist eine PR-Masche für die BLizzCon, also wird es denk ich mal da bekannt gegeben.



Jop. Irgendwie ist das echt nervig das alle "OH IST DAS WAHR?!?!?!?!" schreien. Und ... "ja... da war so ne Seite da stand...." Leute... Blizzard wird euch Information in den Arsch schieben, wartet einfach auf die verdammte Blizzcon!
Goblins werden nicht kommen, Worgen werden auch nicht kommen und Rassen/Klassenkombis werden sicherlich auch nicht geändert.
Wieso hab' ich schon oft genug gepostet.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (16. August 2009)

Schluri schrieb:


> Na du weißt aber schon das die Nachtelfen früher am Brunnen der Ewigkeit gelebt haben und einen kleinen Teil der Magie habe ja die Hochelfen(Blutelfen) gestohlen als sie verbannt wurde was ja bedeutet das sie nur die Magie vom dem Brunnen da nutzen (die auch die Nachtelfen hatten) was also bedeutet wenn es Blutelf Magier geben kann geht ebenso Nachtelf Magier geben kann. Ist zwar ne komische Vorstellung aber trotzdem möglich.




Das wurde ja auch schon mehrfach erklärt, aber manche Leute sind eben zu faul zum Lesen, da kannst du nix machen ;-)

_________________________


Die eigentliche Frage, die man sich wegen der "Überflutung" und "Zerstörung" stellen muss ist doch die: wird Azeroth in der momentanen Form verändert/zerstört, oder beziehen sich die Veränderungen auf ein früheres Azeroth, denn das geht aus den Spekulationen nicht hervor !

Für eine ÜVerflutung ohne Zerstörung der Landmasse müsste das Wasser erst mal irgendwo herkommen oder ............. es müsste sich an einer bisher unter Wasser gelegenen Stelle eine deutliceh Hebung einstellung, ähnlich der Entstehung von Insel im RL.

Dann stellt sich die nächste Frage: was verursacht diese Hebung, eine Vulkan, eine "mechanische" Veränderung, z. B: durch die Goblins, oder durch die Neruber um Anub'Arak usw.
Vielleicht gehen die Goblins auch deswegen zur Horde, weil sie direkt oder indirekt mit für die Veränderugn verantwortlich sind und ihnen deswegen von Seiten der Allianz quasi der Krieg erklärt wird.

Die schimmernde Ebene kann z. B. nur dann geflutet werden,wenn Tanaris auch überflutet wird und es von Süden her hineinschwappt, oder wenn der oben gelegene Teil,also das südliche Brachland gen Norden hin abkippt.

Das würde zu den Spekulationen passen, dass das Brachland zum Teil und Durotar quasi ganz zerstört wird, obwohl "zerstört" auch einfach überflutet bedeuten kann und damit später vielleicht wieder zugänglich wird, nämlich dann, wenn man den neu entstehenden "Hohlraum" unter der Hebung mit dem hochgedrückten Wasser flutet.

Die andere Variante wäre ein nahezu komplettes Abschmelzen von Nordend, wobei man sich da dann fragen muss, was sollte das verursachen ?!

Anyway, wenn das Wasser "nur" ansteigt, ohne das die momentan existenden Landmassen verändert werden, dann ist das mit Azshara logisch, da Kalimdor im Nordosten höher liegt als im Westen.
Im Prinzip ist es eine kontinuierliceh Senkudn von Osten nach Westen, wodurch Auberdine und ein Teil des Eschenwaldes unter Wasser geraten würden.

Was die neue Hauptstadt der Orcs bzw. der Horde angeht, wer sagt denn nicht, das nicht nur Gilneas geöffnet wird, sondern das durch die komplette Umgestaltung der Welt vielleicht Draenor wieder "neu geschaffen" wird ?

Das würde eventuell auch zu der Nebenstory mit Bluthuf passen, in der Art, als das Garrosh ihn umlegt, weil der Alte den Umzug der Orcs nicht zulassen oder unterstützen will.


Man kann aber wohl vor allem auch davon ausgehen, das sich Typen wie Illidan nicht einfach so in die Ecke setzen und sich so etwas mit einer Tüte Popcorn in der Hand anschauen würden.

Egal, für mich ist eben die Hauptfrage, wodurch verändert sich Azeroth, denn daran hängt die gesamte Story, der Rest ist nur Nebensache.


EDIT: am lustigsten find ich aber Leute wie Kitty oder Haszor, die sich selbst als allwissend hinstellen und von "definitiv" labern, obwohl, sorry, mein Fehler, das ist nicht lustig, das ist lächerlich.


----------



## monkeysponkey (16. August 2009)

und wan ist den die blizzcom?>.< tut mir leid aber ich bin eben strohdoof...


----------



## Soramac (16. August 2009)

monkeysponkey schrieb:


> und wan ist den die blizzcom?>.< tut mir leid aber ich bin eben strohdoof...




21. und 22. August, sprich nächste Woche.


----------



## Acid_1 (16. August 2009)

Königin der Naga Azshara höchst selbst wird wahrscheinlich für die Veränderung Azeroths verantwortlich sein, weil ich mal sagen würde, dass sich das Add-On um sie dreht.

Und das es diese Klassen/Rassenkombis geben könnte, würd ich auch für nicht gänzlich unmöglich halten.
Aber wie schon Drölfundsechzig mal gesagt, bis zur Blizzcon warten, dann wird sich wahrscheinlich alles aufklären.


----------



## numisel (16. August 2009)

> Die schimmernde Ebene kann z. B. nur dann geflutet werden,wenn Tanaris auch überflutet wird und es von Süden her hineinschwappt, oder wenn der oben gelegene Teil,also das südliche Brachland gen Norden hin abkippt.



Wenn aber das Gebirge im Osten zum Teil wegbricht, kann da doch auch was durchfließen. Da man mit dem Aufzug vom Brachland runterfährt, und das nicht zu wenig, und dann auch immer nach unten läuft, und auch über die Berge muss, um nach Tanaris zu kommen, würde es gehen, dass das geflutet werden kann.




> Was die neue Hauptstadt der Orcs bzw. der Horde angeht, wer sagt denn nicht, das nicht nur Gilneas geöffnet wird, sondern das durch die komplette Umgestaltung der Welt vielleicht Draenor wieder "neu geschaffen" wird ?



Sorry, wenn es ein bisschen anklagend oder sonstwas klingt, aber was hat Draenor, ein durch Gul'dan zerrissener Planet, mit Azeroth und dem Maelstrom zu tun? Der Planet ist kaputt und da kann kein Uhu mehr helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und was Illidan angeht, ich dachte, der wäre für tot erklärt worden, nachdem Maiev und Akama sich mit unserer Hilfe auf ihn gestürtzt haben? (korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege)

Und der Anstieg lässt sich ganz einfach erklären (Spekulation):
Nach dem Tod des Lichkings schmilzt halt Northrend ein bisschen, ausserdem erheben sich einige alte Nachtelfenstädte (Suramar etc.) wieder an die Oberfläche, auch Sargeras' Grab kann man in eine Instanz umwandeln. Das passiert durch die ganzen seismischen Kräfte, die durch die Aktivitäten am Maelstrom und durch die Kraft Azsharas freigesetzt werden. Und durch die Wasserverdrängung und ein paar mehr Erdbeben wird halt die komplette Welt einmal richtig durchgeschüttelt.


----------



## Doppelkloppe (16. August 2009)

Also ich denke es mir so in etwa:

1.Tauren
Eventuell verlieren ja die tauren ihren Glauben an die Erdenmutter, da sie nicht glauben können dass sie so eine schlimme Katastrophe zulässt.
Dadurch dass sie auch keine feste Führung mehr besitzen, Cairne tot ist und so ein junger Krieger (sein Sohn) übernehmen muss ,wäre es denkbar dass sie ohne feste und einheitliche Religion leben. Einige bleiben bei der Natur (druiden und so) und andere sehen sich eben in Richtung Licht um.
Was auch die Palas erklären würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Redesign
Das Redesign ist denke ich eine gute möglichkeit die levlnden nicht durch abgestorbenen content zu schicken. Denn in der Scherbenwelt eine Gruppe zu finden erweist sich als sehr mühsam und so wird es auch nordend bald ergehen. Hoffentlich setzt Blizz das Phasing auch gut um zb. im 
Laufe einer langen und erklärenden Questreihe ab 78.

Ich gehe für diesen Post mal davon aus dass es so kommt wie beschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.s. Ich denke nicht dass Azshara und ihr königreich alleinig für so gewaltige umweltveränderungen am Mahstrom und dessen auswirkungen auf den Rest der Welt verantwortlich ist.


----------



## Descartes (16. August 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Königin der Naga Azshara höchst selbst wird wahrscheinlich für die Veränderung Azeroths verantwortlich sein, weil ich mal sagen würde, dass sich das Add-On um sie dreht.



Ich würd eher tippen auf nen Alten Gott (welch überraschung)
oder etwas mit Sargeras grab.

Aber ich glaub eher das Deathwing und Azshara ein kern des nächsten addons ausmachen
aber nicht die gesamte geschichte.
Ich vermute die Beiden wenn wir überhaupt beide bekämpfen dürfen eher in der letzten Hälfte anzutreffen sind,
wobei noch die frage offen steht ob die spieler bei Garosh bleiben oder zu Thrall gehen, weil dann währ es interessant
ob man als Raid Garrosh das handwerk legen muss.


----------



## Vallar (16. August 2009)

achja an alle "phasing ist die innovativste idee der letzten jahre" blalba laberer, phasing gibts schon lange im mmo markt ^^ das hatte hdro schon integriert, gleich im startgebiet der menschen


----------



## Arnorns (16. August 2009)

und phasing wird es meiner meinung nach eh nicht werden, da das ganze zu kompliziert werden würde, man müsste zwischen leuten mit und ohne erweiterung unterscheiden, bzw zwischen 78+ und drunter.
eher wird alles neu designt und das für alle. was den "vorteil" hätte das eig jeder sich das neue addon kaufen müsste (mehr geld für blizz^^)


----------



## lord just (16. August 2009)

also wenn man den spekulationen glauben schenken darf, dann soll die komplette alte welt für alle redesigned werden. das add-on müssten sich aber dann trotzdem nicht alle kaufen, da das add-on ja nur die neuen gebiete rund um den mahlstrom beinhalten würde. die komplette neue alte welt würde dann eher mit nem contentpatch kommen oder es gäbe direkt einen neuen client samt neuer grafikengine (die ja auch mit dem 3ten add-on kommen soll).


----------



## numisel (16. August 2009)

Was auf Phasing hinweisen würde, wäre die Tatsache, dass es bei neuen Spielern ohne Cataklysm ja eine normale Welt sein müsste, weil man kann ihnen ja keine Welt geben, die andere bezahlen müssen.
Gegen Phasing spricht dann aber, dass es so Änderungen gibt wie die Umgestaltung von Azshara. Ich meine, welcher 85er will noch gerne im Brachland- Levelbereich questen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lassen wir uns überraschen...


----------



## Kronas (16. August 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> Was auf Phasing hinweisen würde, wäre die Tatsache, dass es bei neuen Spielern ohne Cataklysm ja eine normale Welt sein müsste, weil man kann ihnen ja keine Welt geben, die andere bezahlen müssen.
> Gegen Phasing spricht dann aber, dass es so Änderungen gibt wie die Umgestaltung von Azshara. Ich meine, welcher 85er will noch gerne im Brachland- Levelbereich questen?
> 
> 
> ...


ich denke nicht, dass das brachland noch gleich aussehen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maniac-kun (16. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (16. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curumir (16. August 2009)

Naja ich kann mir auch vorstellen,dass , da wir ja Arthas besiegt haben, Northend anfängt zu schmelzen und da durch alle überflutet wird.

Ich finds aber ziemlich schwachsinnig, dass Garrosh der neue Anführer der Horde wird. (Gründe wurden schon von Vorpstern genannt)


----------



## veryarrant (16. August 2009)

Sara49 schrieb:


> Wenn Menschen Hunter werden, wieso auch nicht Untote?XD



Humans hätten schon immer Hunter haben sollen. Das ist schlüssig.
Undead Hunter? Tauren Priest? Rofl

Der Rest ist ok und das andere zeug klingt zumindest halbwegs interessant.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2009)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



FUCK YEAH SEAKING 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (16. August 2009)

veryarrant schrieb:


> Humans hätten schon immer Hunter haben sollen. Das ist schlüssig.
> Undead Hunter? [...] Rofl
> 
> [...]



Erklär' mir bitte mal was an Untoten Jägern so abwegig ist?

Wenn Menschen warum nicht auch Untote?

Untote sind doch auch nur Menschen.


_____________________________________________________________________
Bin dann auch mal weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blizzcon wird alles lösen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakhgard (16. August 2009)

Naja mit der Expansion muss keine neue Klasse kommen, die kann doch auch durch ein Content-Update kommen... theoretisch...
DK kann ja nicht die einzige Heldenklasse bleiben und so...


----------



## spacekeks007 (16. August 2009)

Sara49 schrieb:


> Die könnten ja auch das Blutelfen Naaru Viech anzapfen xD
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Bilde ich mir das nur ein oder hat es im Tempel des Mondes aufm PTR ne neue Musik? Hab ich bisher noch nie gehört und das hört sich großartig an :S:S




die blutelfen haben den naaru schon vor langer zeit rausgeschmissen ist nu nen bossgegner im sonnen plateu oder wie auch immer das heisst.

is ausgesaugt und is aus mit bling bling


----------



## numisel (16. August 2009)

@ maniac-kun
Du hast die Erklärung, die alle überzeugt, dass die Welt untergeht, gefunden!!! Ein riesiger Fisch fällt aus dem Himmel!
Ist auch sehr viel wahrscheinlicher als Schmelzung von Northrend oder sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achanjiati (16. August 2009)

Unwahrscheinlich, aber nicht unmoeglich. Genauso wahrscheinlich das sich auf einmal ueber einem Planeten eine Topfpflanze in freiem Fall wieder findet.


----------



## Endirioss (16. August 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> Und der Anstieg lässt sich ganz einfach erklären (Spekulation):
> Nach dem Tod des Lichkings schmilzt halt Northrend ein bisschen, ausserdem erheben sich einige alte Nachtelfenstädte (Suramar etc.) wieder an die Oberfläche, auch Sargeras' Grab kann man in eine Instanz umwandeln. Das passiert durch die ganzen seismischen Kräfte, die durch die Aktivitäten am Maelstrom und durch die Kraft Azsharas freigesetzt werden. Und durch die Wasserverdrängung und ein paar mehr Erdbeben wird halt die komplette Welt einmal richtig durchgeschüttelt.


 
du stellst dir da selber irgendwie eine Falle ^^ 
wenn jetzt Northrend schmelzen würder oder zumindest ein Teil dann würde eigentlich der Wasserpegel Steigen und damit eine Insel AUS dem Wasser HINAUS heben würde dann müsste der Wasserpegel Sinken und nicht STEIGEN ^^


----------



## Eysenbeiss (16. August 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> Wenn aber das Gebirge im Osten zum Teil wegbricht, kann da doch auch was durchfließen. Da man mit dem Aufzug vom Brachland runterfährt, und das nicht zu wenig, und dann auch immer nach unten läuft, und auch über die Berge muss, um nach Tanaris zu kommen, würde es gehen, dass das geflutet werden kann.



Dann würde die Landmasse aber an zwei Punkten verändert, also über Kreuz geknickt, was wohl doch etwas unwahrscheinlich wäre.
Daher käme das Wasser wohl wirklich eher aus dem Norden, über den Teil des Brachlandes herein, der zerstört wird.




> Sorry, wenn es ein bisschen anklagend oder sonstwas klingt, aber was hat Draenor, ein durch Gul'dan zerrissener Planet, mit Azeroth und dem Maelstrom zu tun? Der Planet ist kaputt und da kann kein Uhu mehr helfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganz einfach: so lange man nicht weiß, was GENAU passiert, kann man auch darüber spekulieren, ob durch Azshara und Darthwing die Zeit verändert, also zurück gedreht werden sollte, das aber nur teilweise gelang/gelingt, wodurch eben ein Teil Azeroths betroffen und zerstört wird, während der Rest bleibt wie es ist.

Ergo: an der Zeit gespielt und zwar Richtung Vergangenheit, könnte dann ja auch einen später zerstörten Planeten zurückbringen.

War eben nur ein Gedankenspiel zu den vielen Kleinigkeiten


----------



## Rodney (16. August 2009)

Furchtbar.
Damit ist es es vorbei mit dem World of Warcraft was ich mal geliebt hab.
Ein für alle mal.


----------



## Wutprobe (16. August 2009)

für mich ist es mit WoW schon lange vorbei seid dem 2. Addon...


----------



## Arnorns (16. August 2009)

Achanjiati schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich, aber nicht unmoeglich. Genauso wahrscheinlich das sich auf einmal ueber einem Planeten eine Topfpflanze in freiem Fall wieder findet.



oder ein wal, ne?^^

*wink @ douglas adams*


----------



## Achanjiati (16. August 2009)

Genau *g*


----------



## Doonna (16. August 2009)

Ich denke das ganze ist eine Partner Arbeit zwischen Blizzard und MMO-CHampion. Blizzard hat MMO-Champion schon diese Info's gegeben und möchte schauen wie die Community darauf reagiert. Jetzt müssten sie beispielsweise auf den schluss gekommen sein das Tauren Paladine WoW schaden würde.

Ich denke jedenfalls das ein großteil von dem geschriebenen dort zutreffen wird, da es so kurz vor der Blizzcon ist, wär es sinnlos ein frei erfundenes Gerücht in den Umlauf zu schicken, da dann sowieso paar Tage danach die Wahrheit kommen würde, spätestens bei der Blizzcon.


----------



## Achanjiati (16. August 2009)

Um mal was neues in den Raum zu werfen, Player Versus Developer setzt sich recht schoen mit den eventuell kommenden Klassenverfuegbarkeiten auseinander.


----------



## furious angel (16. August 2009)

höhö wie sie hier alle rumlabern dabei weiss kein arsch ob es wirklich catadingsbums heissen wird XD
ich glaube nicht an worge XD wie behindert wär das denn? vorallem wie einfallslos ^^
dryaden okay! furlborgs okay! pandaren okay! worgs AAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA - das lustige ist: zu denken das sie bei der allianz spielen OMG! das wäre nämlcihen absolut :: :: :: :: : : :........................... EPIC FAIL!!!!! HAHAHHAA


----------



## neo1986 (16. August 2009)

verstehe da kein wort also kann ich mich auch über nix aufregen.....sollen das erstmal auf deutsch veröffentlichen dan ist es richtig amtli


----------



## Arnorns (16. August 2009)

Achanjiati schrieb:


> Um mal was neues in den Raum zu werfen, Player Versus Developer setzt sich recht schoen mit den eventuell kommenden Klassenverfuegbarkeiten auseinander.



interessante diskussion, aber leider nichts wirklich neues. mit den möglichkeiten der klassenkombinationen hatten sich ja schon einige hier im forum beschäftigt. aber hey, wir sind nicht die einzigen^^

@ furious angel: warum zur hölle sollten worgen bitte bei der allianz ein epicfail sein? is um einiges wahrscheinlicher dass sie sich wieder den menschen anschließen als sich mit ihren erzfeinden einzulassen, immerhin wurde der greymanewall als schutz vor der geißel gebaut, zu der die verlassenen mal gehört haben.

so far...


----------



## numisel (16. August 2009)

> du stellst dir da selber irgendwie eine Falle ^^
> wenn jetzt Northrend schmelzen würder oder zumindest ein Teil dann würde eigentlich der Wasserpegel Steigen und damit eine Insel AUS dem Wasser HINAUS heben würde dann müsste der Wasserpegel Sinken und nicht STEIGEN ^^



Ja, ok, ich hab mir ne Falle gestellt. Aber ich hab mir natürlich direkt etwas ausgedacht, um da wieder rauszukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also: die Inseln reissen sich ja nicht einfach aus dem Meeresboden herraus und treiben dann nach oben, um ein Loch zurück zu lassen. Nein, denn durch die seismischen Aktivitäten auf dem Meeresboden bilden sich Erhebungen. So entstehen halt Unterwasserberge, deren Spitze dann als Elfenstadt oben wieder rausguckt.
Ausserdem gibts dann auch noch ein paar Seebeben mit anschließenden Tsunamis und schon ist die Naturkatastrophe komplett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Dann würde die Landmasse aber an zwei Punkten verändert, also über Kreuz geknickt, was wohl doch etwas unwahrscheinlich wäre.
> Daher käme das Wasser wohl wirklich eher aus dem Norden, über den Teil des Brachlandes herein, der zerstört wird.



Ich glaub, du hast mich da teilweise falsch verstanden. Ich meinte das so:
Die Berge brechen teilweise auseinander, wodurch Wasser in die schimmernde Ebene fließt. Nach Tanaris kommt man ja über einen kleinen Bergpass, den es ja schon seit Anfang an gibt, also da brauch ich nix zu verändern. Dann ins Brachland kommt das Wasser auch nicht, weils da ja die Riesenklippe gibt, wo der Aufzug langfährt. Und Richtung Feralas steigt Tausend Nadeln jetzt schon stetig (oder zumindest am westlichen Ende) an. 
Also ich sehe nur eine kleine Veränderung, nämlich einen Gebirgsabbruch.


Und, Eysenbeiss, ich bin zwar ein großer Fan von Zeitmanipulationen, aber deine Theorie hab ich nicht so richtig verstanden....
Azshara oder Deathwing sollen die Zeit manipulieren, sie Azeroth in die Vergangenheit bringen, was aber nur halb gelingt. Warum soll dadurch dann Azeroth so verwüstet werden? Und warum sollte dann Draenor, wenn die zeit auf Azeroth verändert wird, wieder geheilt werden?
Wenn du es mir nochmal genauer erklären könntest, würde ich gerne ein bisschen drüber fachsimpeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (17. August 2009)

> dryaden okay! furlborgs okay! pandaren okay! worgs AAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA



Dryaden wäre eine suuuper Rasse. Die könnten dann wählen zwischen: Jäger, Schamane und..... ja das wars eigentlich. Sie haben nichts mit der Arkanen oder Dämonischen Magie zu tun, geschweige denn mit der des Lichts, sie haben was gegen den Nahkampf und verwandeln können sie sich auch nicht. Genau genommen sind sie noch nichtmal Schamanen, aber ein bisschen was mit der Natur muss man ja reinbringen bei denen.

Furbolgs müssten die Allianzler dann erstmal allen die Gemeinsprache beibringen, weil viele von denen nur Knurren und Jaulen können. Ausserdem halten viele Völker die Furbolgs mehr für Tiere und grade die Allianz (nix gegen Allianzspieler) hat was gegen "nieder" Lebewesen, siehe die menschliche verachtung der Orcs.

Pandaren passen ins selbe Schema wie die Furbolgs: es sind keine menschenähnlichen Kreaturen, es sind mehr Tiere, aus Sicht der Menschen. Und soweit ich das bis jetzt weiss, sind Pandaren eher Söldner oder, wenn sie das nicht sind, Pazifisten, heisst, sie verabscheuen Gewalt. (kann mich aber auch irren)

Gut, bei den Worgs ist das Problem mit dem Fluch von Arugal. Aber immerhin waren und sind es immer noch Menschen (nein, die Verlassenen sind nicht das gleiche, die waren zwischenzeitlich mal tot). Und soweit ich das verstanden habe, können die ja zwischen Menschen- und Worggestalt wechseln, also wenn wer was gegen den Worgen hat, morpht er zum Menschen. Genauso rumgedreht.
Ich denke, wenn Blizz die einfach "Menschen aus Gilneas" genannt hätte, wären sie sofort in der Allianz willkommen gewesen, sie hätten halt einfach einen kleine FLuch auf sich. Aber der Name "Worgen" schreckt schon einige Leute ab anscheinend...


Oh Mann, ich schreib echt viel zu dem Thema.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das, obwohl ich seit einiger Zeit gar nich mehr spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (17. August 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> Gut, bei den Worgs ist das Problem mit dem Fluch von Arugal. Aber immerhin waren und sind es immer noch Menschen (nein, die Verlassenen sind nicht das gleiche, die waren zwischenzeitlich mal tot). Und soweit ich das verstanden habe, können die ja zwischen Menschen- und Worggestalt wechseln, also wenn wer was gegen den Worgen hat, morpht er zum Menschen. Genauso rumgedreht.
> Ich denke, wenn Blizz die einfach "Menschen aus Gilneas" genannt hätte, wären sie sofort in der Allianz willkommen gewesen, sie hätten halt einfach einen kleine FLuch auf sich. Aber der Name "Worgen" schreckt schon einige Leute ab anscheinend...
> 
> 
> ...




ich seh das problem nich darin dass die worgen in der allianz nicht willkommen wären, ganz im gegenteil, sie würden das image der allianz doch erheblich verbessern (da sin doch eh nur schwule nachtelfen und aliens...). außerdem sind bestimmt einige hordler neidisch weil sie nur die goblins bekommen und nix cooles, neues^^


----------



## Achanjiati (17. August 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> Dryaden wäre eine suuuper Rasse. Die könnten dann wählen zwischen: Jäger, Schamane und..... ja das wars eigentlich.


Ja geil, und lernen auf Stufe 20 dann eine Sprint-Fertigkeit  anstatt reiten. Und koennen wie manche zwei oder Dreisitzer bereits ab Stufe 20 andere Chars auf ihrem Ruecken transportieren. Ach nee, so ne Sprint-Fertigkeit hatten die Tauren zum Release was dann ratzfatz wieder ausgebaut wurde.
Wir sollten auf dem Teppich bleiben.

@Arnorns: Ob Worgen oder Goblins cool sind liegt ganz im Auge des Betrachters. Eine Diskussion darueber ist genauso sinnig wie die Diskussionen zu BC mit den Blutelfen und den Tentakelfressen.

Bearbeitung: Taurensatz eingefuegt.


----------



## Arnorns (17. August 2009)

Achanjiati schrieb:


> Ja geil, und lernen auf Stufe 20 dann eine Sprint-Fertigkeit  anstatt reiten. Und koennen wie manche zwei oder Dreisitzer bereits ab Stufe 20 andere Chars auf ihrem Ruecken transportieren. Ach nee, so ne Sprint-Fertigkeit hatten die Tauren zum Release was dann ratzfatz wieder ausgebaut wurde.
> Wir sollten auf dem Teppich bleiben.
> 
> @Arnorns: Ob Worgen oder Goblins cool sind liegt ganz im Auge des Betrachters. Eine Diskussion darueber ist genauso sinnig wie die Diskussionen zu BC mit den Blutelfen und den Tentakelfressen.
> ...



aber goblins gibt es schon immer, gabs sogar schon vor wow in den wc3 teilen. worge hingegen hat man noch nie wirklich wahrgenommen. ok, ein paar mobs waren mal so eine mischung aus mensch und wolf, aber wirklich als volk mit kultur wie die goblins gabs die noch nicht.


----------



## numisel (17. August 2009)

Die Idee mit dem Sprint gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komm, wir arbeiten eine völlig sinnlose Rasse aus, die nur eine Klasse spielen kann, nämlich den Jäger, die dan naber ein Verbot auf Tiere bekommt, weil das ja wider der Natur ist. Jäger gibts ja so wenige, also wäre das die perfekte Klasse zum Balancing.

/ironie off


Was das mit Goblins und Worgen angeht. Ich als eingefleischter Hordler wurde ganz klar die Worgen bei uns bevorzugen, aber naja... das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert. Und ausserdem haben wir schon Tauren und Trolle, das dürfte mir als Entschädigung reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesstern (17. August 2009)

davon ist 0 bestätigt und es wurde noch 0 bekannt gegeben also ist das schwachsinn /vote close


----------



## Arnorns (17. August 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem Sprint gefällt mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



abgesehen davon dass die goblins bei euch besser passen, zum einen weil ihr schon grünhäute habt, und zum anderen wegen der ewigen rivalität zwischen gnomen und goblins. gründe die sich auf die worgen beziehen hatte ich ja schon zur genüge genannt


----------



## Achanjiati (17. August 2009)

Arnorns schrieb:


> aber goblins gibt es schon immer, gabs sogar schon vor wow in den wc3 teilen. worge hingegen hat man noch nie wirklich wahrgenommen. ok, ein paar mobs waren mal so eine mischung aus mensch und wolf, aber wirklich als volk mit kultur wie die goblins gabs die noch nicht.


Du irrst da in einem Punkt. Die Worgen selbst stammen nicht von Azeroth sondern von einer anderen Welt. Dort haben sie durchaus Kultur und sowas wie eine Gesellschaft. Und mal ehrlich, wenn du durch magische Experimente nach Sonstwo gebracht wuerdest, dann feststellst das deine "Beschwoerer" koeperlich dir unterlegen sind, wuerdest du auch nicht einen auf Friede Freude Eierkuchen machen. Das die Worgen Ausser-Azerothische sind kommt mehrmals in den Questen zur Geltung, sowohl auf Horden wie auch auf Allianzseite.
Und, entschuldige, Worgen nie wirklich wahrgenommen? Da laufen ein paar mehr rum als das man sie uebersehen kann.
Nur weil es Goblins schon immer gibt, muessen sie nicht uncool sein. Und wirklich die Kultur der Goblins kennen wir auch nicht. Wir kennen nur zwei Fraktionen der Goblins, die Venture-Company und das Dampfdruckkartell. Beide nicht repraesentativ fuer das gesamte Volk der Goblins, da beide nur Handelsgesellschaften sind.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (17. August 2009)

Ist Ohnehin egal was Blizzard im nächsten Addon bringen. Gefühlte 75% der Spieler wird eh wieder meckern und unzufrieden sein. Ich überlass mal Blizzard was sie aus ihrem Spiel machen. Wenn´s mir dann nicht passt spiel ich halt was anderes. Wenn ich dann anfange hier im Forum theatralisch gegen Blizzard zu hetzen wie soviele andere Papnasen dann lacht mich aus und beschimpft mich bitte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2009)

Habe auch schon lange aufgehört. Weil mich WoW nur noch abgefuckt hat und diese Addon dann noch mehr.


----------



## Arnorns (17. August 2009)

Achanjiati schrieb:


> Du irrst da in einem Punkt. Die Worgen selbst stammen nicht von Azeroth sondern von einer anderen Welt. Dort haben sie durchaus Kultur und sowas wie eine Gesellschaft. Und mal ehrlich, wenn du durch magische Experimente nach Sonstwo gebracht wuerdest, dann feststellst das deine "Beschwoerer" koeperlich dir unterlegen sind, wuerdest du auch nicht einen auf Friede Freude Eierkuchen machen. Das die Worgen Ausser-Azerothische sind kommt mehrmals in den Questen zur Geltung, sowohl auf Horden wie auch auf Allianzseite.
> Und, entschuldige, Worgen nie wirklich wahrgenommen? Da laufen ein paar mehr rum als das man sie uebersehen kann.
> Nur weil es Goblins schon immer gibt, muessen sie nicht uncool sein. Und wirklich die Kultur der Goblins kennen wir auch nicht. Wir kennen nur zwei Fraktionen der Goblins, die Venture-Company und das Dampfdruckkartell. Beide nicht repraesentativ fuer das gesamte Volk der Goblins, da beide nur Handelsgesellschaften sind.



"unsere" worgen wurden von arugal geschaffen, somit sind sie rein azerothischer herkunft. vielleicht haben sie verwandte ja, aber darüber dass die zur alli kommen spricht niemand.

und ich sagte auch nicht "cooles" sondern cooles neues, hierbei bezog sich das cool lediglich auf das neu, nicht auf die worgen.


----------



## ludgrun (17. August 2009)

wenn das addon wirklich so live geht dan gute nacht . bis 85 is ja noch ok aber taure rouge .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
außerdem hält sich blizz dann nicht mehr and die sehr gute story und das ist das traurigste wenn sie die story wegen geld zerstören wird


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2009)

WO STEHT TAURE SCHURKE


----------



## ludgrun (17. August 2009)

es geht nicht nur um taure schurke sonder darum das blizz die rassenspezifischen klassen aufheben will


----------



## ludgrun (17. August 2009)

wenn nicht dann sag ich mal zwergen schamanen is genau so dumm


----------



## Lobiño (17. August 2009)

ludgrun schrieb:


> es geht nicht nur um taure schurke sonder darum das blizz die rassenspezifischen klassen aufheben will



Wer hat denn das behauptet? Oder fragen wir mal so: wo hast du das nachgelesen? (Link bitte. ^^)


----------



## numisel (17. August 2009)

Erstmal: das mit Tauren Magier oder Tauren Rogue sind alles Einfälle der Community, es sind nur Paladine und Priester im Gespräch für die Tauren.



> "unsere" worgen wurden von arugal geschaffen, somit sind sie rein azerothischer herkunft. vielleicht haben sie verwandte ja, aber darüber dass die zur alli kommen spricht niemand.
> 
> und ich sagte auch nicht "cooles" sondern cooles neues, hierbei bezog sich das cool lediglich auf das neu, nicht auf die worgen.



Stimmt nicht ganz...
Alle Worgs, die nicht im Silberwald oder dort in der Nähe herumlaufen, sind von einer "Sense der Elune", oder irgendwie so, herbeigerufen worden. Das kam von einer Nachtelfe, die diese Sense angeblich von Elune empfangen hatte, um damit den Teufelswald zu reinigen. Doch durch die zu große Macht und den Blutdurst der Worgen, die aus einer anderen (vermutlich parallelen) Welt gerissen wurden, verschwand die Besitzerin der Sense (Name ist mir entfallen) und die Sichel kann irgendwo im Dämmerwald gefunden werden, angeblich. Habe die Questreihe nie gemacht, da ich Hordler bin und nur Hordechars besitze.

Und die bei Arugal haben auch eine kleine Hintergrundstory:
Nach dem Angriff der legion auf Dalaran ist der Erzmagier Arugal damals ein wenig stark durchgedreht und hat nach einer Möglichkeit gesucht, etwas gegen die Dämonen zu finden. Da ihn das tief in die Schwarze magie geführt hat, wurde er aus Dalaran verbannt. Er experimentiere dann in Schattenfang und nutzte dazu auch die Dorfbewohner der Stadt unter Schattenfang (die sich ja nachts in Worgen verwandeln). Irgendwann gelangte er an das Buch von Ur (was man ja für eine Quest da rausholen muss). Mit diesem Buch schaffte er es, einige Worgen aus dieser Parallelwelt herüberzuholen. er behandelte diese dann wie seine Kinder, führte seine Experimente trotzdem weiter, weil er einen Zauber entwickeln wollte, die es dem "Wirt" erlaubt, frei zwischen Worgen- und Menschenform zu wechseln.
Und das ist ihm wahrscheinlich in Gilneas gelungen. Die hatten sich ja vor der Geißel abgeschottet, und wahrscheinlich hat Arugal dies ausgenutzt, um die sowieso eingepferchten Menschen zu infizieren, damit sie sich gegenseitig anstecken.


Also haben alle Worgen, ausser die in den Grizzlys und in Gilneas (vermutlich) eine nicht azerothische Vergangenheit.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (17. August 2009)

Also an dem neuen addon kann man sehen das Blizz echt nichts mehr einfällt.
Erst haben sie alte sachen stück für stück durchgekaut jetzt wird es auch noch ein Durchgekautes addon.
Bin mal gespannt wieviele sich das dann noch zulegen.(ich net mehr)


----------



## khain22 (17. August 2009)

BLUTELF WARRI FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD^^
aber tauren priester gind ich kake geht gar net stoff un taure nene -.- pala geht ja noch irgnewie aber auch net so toll-.- 
und troll dudu WTF?!
naja von der story her wenn des blizz wirklich so macht find ichs gut 

naja warten wir bis zum 22 august ab^^


----------



## Ragul returns (17. August 2009)

sollte es wirklich zu dieser interessanten änderung kommen
würde ich mir überlegen meinen account zu reaktivieren
und ich würde sicher nicht der einzige sein, worauf blizzard ja spekuliert

natürlich werden ein paar nerds, die hier am lautesten jammern, wegen dieser änderungen sauer sein
sich aber letztendlich doch das addon kaufen, weil sie kein reallife mehr haben und von world of warcraft abhängig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (17. August 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> Ja, ok, ich hab mir ne Falle gestellt. Aber ich hab mir natürlich direkt etwas ausgedacht, um da wieder rauszukommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sinnlos, weil du es eh nicht kapierst.

Wenn ich an der Zeit drehe und sei es nur auf einen Planeten bezogen, dann betrifft das ALLE Wesen auf dem Planeten.
Wenn ich also ALLE Wesen versuche in die Vergangenheit zu bringen und damit den Planeten ebenfalls, dann verändert sich die Zeit für diese Wesen, auch in ihrer ursprünglichen Vergangenheit

Das ist wie ein Sog und wenn bei dem Gedrehe etwas schief geht, ähnlich wie bei dem Gefummel am Brunnen, dann machts eben BUMMS und es passiert etwas; etwas, das sich aber eben nur teilweise auswirkt, die Welt also nur teilweise ändert/zerstört, aber gleichzeitig für Wirbel in der Zeit an sich sorgt.

Wo sollte denn auch ein ORc landen, wenn er durch das Experiment in die Zeit 10 Jahre vor der Zerstörung Dreanors geschleudert werden würde ?
Sicher nicht im Mußtopf, sondern eben auf Draenor.

Auf der anderen Seite: was wäre denn einfacher als die Horde dadurch zu schwächen, das man aktuelle Dinge korrigiert, in dem man große Teile aus ihr heraus nimmt, denn die Horde ohne Orcs, das wäre im Prinzip Hundefutter für die Allianz.

Also macht man Experimente, versucht die Orcs der Jetztzeit in die Vergangenheit zu bringen und zerstört durch den Fehlschlag OG ............... und möglicherweise sind die Tauren daran mit schuld, weil sie versuchen diesen Versuch zu verhinden, es dadurch aber schlimmer machen und daher haut Garrosh eben Bluthuf um.

Immer eins nicht vergessen: nur weil ihr euch was nicht vorstellen könnt, gilt das noch lange nicht für alle und nur weil ihr etwas nicht glaubt müssen andere nicht Unrecht haben !

Glauben ist nicht Wissen und daran krankt die Welt, in WoW und im RL.


----------



## Kramatieklärher (17. August 2009)

Desweiteren bezweifle ich das Garrosh Führer der Horde wird so lange Saurfang noch lebt(wobei der natürlich auch noch in 3.3 getötet werden kann...zumal sich ja in Wotlk andeutet, dass Saurfang nicht bloss das ist was wir in ihm gesehen haben).
[/quote]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  vote Rexxar for Orgrimmars next President!!!! ( is die collste sau in der wow-geschichte undn orc) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaian (17. August 2009)

Wenn die Goblins sich angeblich der horde anschliessen, was wir dann aus der wunderschönen hafenstadt beutebucht & co? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist die dann nur horde? und das auktionshaus??? was wir dann damit?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

des hört sich alles sehhhhrrrrr unwahrscheinlich an was die da uns ans licht gebracht haben!!! ich finde alles nur gelaber

ich glaube nicht das blizz sowas tun wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ES KOMMT ALLES BESTIMMT GANZ ANDERS XDDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich sag nur abwarten und Tee trinken mal sehen was und die Blizzcon so zeigen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (17. August 2009)

Nur weil ein durchgeknallter Online-Redaktuer von MMOChampion das jetzt behauptet, ohne eine nachweisbare Quelle, ist das für mich nichts weiter als ausgemachter Humbug und Aufmerksamkeitsgeheische. Solangs Blizzard nicht bestätigt, ist es nur ein Gerücht. 
Aber wenn es wirklich so aussehen wird mit dem Addon.... Bah, n paar 1000 Leute werden abspringen, der Rest wird trotzdem weitermachen. Langsam glaube ich das Gerücht bestätigt, das Blizzard die Leute von WoW treiben will, damit sich alle, ausgehungert nach einem gescheiten MMO, auf ihr neues Geheimprojekt stürzen werden, wenn es released wird.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (17. August 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Nur weil ein durchgeknallter Online-Redaktuer von MMOChampion das jetzt behauptet, ohne eine nachweisbare Quelle, ist das für mich nichts weiter als ausgemachter Humbug und Aufmerksamkeitsgeheische. Solangs Blizzard nicht bestätigt, ist es nur ein Gerücht.
> Aber wenn es wirklich so aussehen wird mit dem Addon.... Bah, n paar 1000 Leute werden abspringen, der Rest wird trotzdem weitermachen. Langsam glaube ich das Gerücht bestätigt, das Blizzard die Leute von WoW treiben will, damit sich alle, ausgehungert nach einem gescheiten MMO, auf ihr neues Geheimprojekt stürzen werden, wenn es released wird.




Vote für Kopfschuss, aber mit ner stumpfen Gabel.

Einfach mal die News lesen, da wird gut erklärt warum der Typ ganz und gar nicht "durchgeknallt" ist und seit Jahren als zuverlässige Quelle gilt.

Ach ja, Aufmerksamkeitsgeheische ? 

Trifft wohl eher auf DEINEN Beitrag zu, denn du stellt DEINE unfundierte, von starken Scheuklappen eingeengte Meinung über das, was Leute hervorbringen, die seit Jahren mit diesen Dingen befasst sind.

"Ohne nachweisbare Quelle" , lachhaft, wäre sicher sehr sinnvoll, wenn er seine Quelle/n preisgeben würde, weil diese dann ihre Jobs nicht verlieren würden, schon klar.

Hauptsache was gepostet, damit der Zähler wieder um einen hoch geht, anstatt mal ALLES zu lesen, was zu diesem Thema geschrieben wurde; die eigene Meinung ist eh unumstösslich und allumfassend, was man selbst nicht weiß, das gibt es nicht, weil es das nicht geben darf, das andere Leute mehr wissen oder bessere Verbindungen haben.


Bitte liebe Internetprovider, lasst nicht jeden ins Internet, ich zahl auch gerne das Doppelte, wenn ich dann solche Leute los bin.


----------



## Turican (17. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Habe auch schon lange aufgehört. Weil mich WoW nur noch abgefuckt hat und diese Addon dann noch mehr.



Dann kannst ja in Ruhe erwachsen werden


----------



## furious angel (17. August 2009)

ey worgs sind so scheisse das is unglaublich ^^ blizzard sollte langsam mal die GNOME ins spiel einbauen ^^


----------



## DeathDragon (17. August 2009)

Ich weiss irgendwie nicht aber Ogrimmar liegt in Schutt und Asche, Gnomeregan wird zurückerobert und als eine neue Hauptstadt implementiert. Zumindest versteh ich das so. Die logische Schlussfolgerung daraus wäre ja -> Die Allianz hat 2 Hauptstädte mehr als die Horde???


----------



## New-Member (17. August 2009)

Ich weiß auch nicht was ich von diesem Addon halten soll.
Einiges finde ich ganz gut, anderes wiederum echt blöd.
Mich als Zwergenspieler stört es ungeheim am meisten das die Zwerge Magier werden können.
Denn jeder der nur das Wort "Zwerg" aussprechen kann weiß, das diese kleinen dicken Wesen die Magie verabscheuen.

Ich hoffe darauf das einiges der Gerüchte umgesetzt wird, anderes aber lieber gelassen werden sollte.

Grüße,
New


----------



## Achanjiati (17. August 2009)

Das ist nicht die logische Schlussfolgerung.
Es ist nicht ausgeschlossen worden das auf Hordenseite auch neue wieder dazu kommen. Lediglich das OG einen Neuanfang erleben wird.


----------



## Deis (17. August 2009)

Was waere so schlimm wenn BootyBay Horde only waere?
Dann wird Arathi halt eben Allianz only, oder sonstwas.
Lasst Euch doch mal auf Neuerungen ein.
4 Jahre lang das Gleich wird einfach irgendwann echt doof

/edit
Zwerge verabscheuen Magie nicht grundsaetzlich. In der Welt von WoW tun sie dieses vielleicht, aber nicht generell.
Der Begriff Geode z.B. wird oft in Verbindung mit schamanistischen oder elementaren Irdenen gebracht.


----------



## Arnorns (17. August 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> Erstmal: das mit Tauren Magier oder Tauren Rogue sind alles Einfälle der Community, es sind nur Paladine und Priester im Gespräch für die Tauren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und da wahrscheinlich die spielbaren worgen aus gilneas kommen werden, stammen "unsere" worgen, also die worgen die der spielergemeinschaft angehören, eben doch von arugal.


----------



## Wonz (17. August 2009)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Ich weiss irgendwie nicht aber Ogrimmar liegt in Schutt und Asche, Gnomeregan wird zurückerobert und als eine neue Hauptstadt implementiert. Zumindest versteh ich das so. Die logische Schlussfolgerung daraus wäre ja -> Die Allianz hat 2 Hauptstädte mehr als die Horde???



Wer weiß, vielleicht erhalten dann zum Ausgleich auch die Trolle eine richtige Hauptstadt, zusätzlich zum neu erbauten OG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denkbar wäre es, sofern Mahlstrom kein seperates Addon wird, dass sich diese im warmen Süden vorfinden wird. Aber naja, wie schon viele sagten, alles Spekulation... aber mal ehrlich: Genau dieses Spekulieren (ob sinnvoll oder sinnfrei) macht Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (17. August 2009)

Jo, deshalb hab ich ja geschrieben, dass es nicht ganz stimmte. Weil ich "unsere" als die auf Azeroth interpretiert habe, sorry.


----------



## Lobiño (17. August 2009)

Wonz schrieb:


> Genau dieses Spekulieren (ob sinnvoll oder sinnfrei) macht Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schon irgendwie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich verstehe die Leute nicht, die sich über das Spekulieren aufregen.


----------



## fearll (17. August 2009)

blizz muss einfach weg von dieser ich bring eine instanz nach der anderen....das hält die leute einfach nichtm ehr bei laune.
ich selbst spiele seit 4 Jahren aber nicht mehr so aktiv wie am anfang....ab und zu schau ich noch rein aber der reiz ist schon lange weg irgendwie....
hab jetzt mal das letzte wochenende die aion beta gezockt und ich bin mir sicher das wird der übergang zu diablo 3 oder dem nächsten addon zur zeit ist wow einfach nur pure langeweile......


----------



## Deis (17. August 2009)

Lobiño schrieb:


> Schon irgendwie.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich auch nicht. Das sind Gedankenspiele .. als Kinder fanden wir das alle toll.
Jetzt wohl nur noch die Wenigsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (17. August 2009)

Es gab Loretechnisch einige riesige Trollkulturen (vergleichbar mit der von Zul Drak) auf einer dieser Inseln nahe des Malstroms, dort könnte die neue Trollhauptstadt entstehen. Übrigens dürfte auch das Gebiet von Tel Abim dazu kommen, (da wo die Bananen wachsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Ach ja, und ich denke, dass es kein Problem ist dass die Goblinstädte die Seite wechseln, in Zukunft werden bestimmt auch Flugmounts in der alten Welt verfügbar sein (Das Gebietet die verdammte Logik). Für Tanaris und Winterspring wird es bestimmt neue Allianzposten geben.


----------



## numisel (17. August 2009)

Wieso gehen eigentlich alle davon aus, dass ALLE Goblins der Horde beitreten?
Es wird vermutlich nur ein kleiner Teil sein, eben der Teil, der laut diesen Nachrichten auf einer Insel vor der Brachlandküste landet. Dieser Teil rettet Thrall vor einer Entführung durch die Allianz und Thrall lädt sie im Gegenzug in die Horde ein.

Die Goblins, die Gadgetzan, Everlook, Booty Bay und Ratchet "betreiben", gehören zum Steamweedle-Kartell. Das sind so zusagen Söldner und Piraten, die jedem mit Geld Unterschlupf gewähren.

Das Ganze ist vergleichbar mit den Blutelfen. Wenn man eine/n Blutelf/e gespielt hat zu BC-Zeiten, konnte man auch nicht sagen, dass einem die Mobs in der Festung der Stürme nichts antun. Das waren eben die radikalen Kael'thas-Mitläufer. Die hatten zwar verwandtschaftlich was mit den Blutelfen der Horde zu tun, aber gehörten zur "Fraktion Illidan", und später dann zu Kil'jaeden.






> Wenn ich an der Zeit drehe und sei es nur auf einen Planeten bezogen, dann betrifft das ALLE Wesen auf dem Planeten.
> Wenn ich also ALLE Wesen versuche in die Vergangenheit zu bringen und damit den Planeten ebenfalls, dann verändert sich die Zeit für diese Wesen, auch in ihrer ursprünglichen Vergangenheit
> 
> Das ist wie ein Sog und wenn bei dem Gedrehe etwas schief geht, ähnlich wie bei dem Gefummel am Brunnen, dann machts eben BUMMS und es passiert etwas; etwas, das sich aber eben nur teilweise auswirkt, die Welt also nur teilweise ändert/zerstört, aber gleichzeitig für Wirbel in der Zeit an sich sorgt.
> ...



Jetzt hab ich das verstanden, danke.
Ja, klar, wenn man es so sieht, machts Sinn. Das ist dann ähnlich wie bei einem Gewitter. Wenn warme und kalte Luftschichten aufeinanderstoßen, gibts auch jede Menge Krach und Blitze.
Wenn zwei Zeitperioden aufeinanderprallen, bröckelt halt die Welt ein bisschen.

Das einzige Problem, was ich dann aber immer noch sehe, ist das, dass wenn die Orcs wieder nach Draenor zurückkommen, die Horde gar nicht gegründet worden ist.
Oder meintest du es so, dass der Teil der Zeit, der Draenor damals zerrissen hat, wieder rückgänig gemacht wird, und der Teil der Zeit, der die Orcs nach Azeroth gebracht hat und alles, was mit der Horde und Allianz bis zu dem Addon passiert ist, intakt bleibt? Das würde nämlich ganz gut passen, da sich die Orcs und die Draenei dann wieder in Draenor ansiedeln könnten.

Obwohl mir ein neues Ogrimmar auf Azeroth besser gefallen würde.
Aber die Theorie ist zwar ein bisschen weit hergeholt, aber wirklich gut ausgearbeitet. Respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (17. August 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> Wieso gehen eigentlich alle davon aus, dass ALLE Goblins der Horde beitreten?
> Es wird vermutlich nur ein kleiner Teil sein, eben der Teil, der laut diesen Nachrichten auf einer Insel vor der Brachlandküste landet. Dieser Teil rettet Thrall vor einer Entführung durch die Allianz und Thrall lädt sie im Gegenzug in die Horde ein.
> 
> Die Goblins, die Gadgetzan, Everlook, Booty Bay und Ratchet "betreiben", gehören zum Steamweedle-Kartell. Das sind so zusagen Söldner und Piraten, die jedem mit Geld Unterschlupf gewähren.
> ...



Danke! Genau das habe ich mir auch schon die ganze Zeit gedacht. (Und auch das mit den Blutelfen. ^^)


----------



## EpicHeals (17. August 2009)

Ganz ehrlich ich kann mir schon vorstellen das einiges über Cataclysm richtig ist, aber ich finde die ganze Expansion Spekulkationen nen bisschen weit hergeholt. Ich mein WotLK ist nichtmal vollständig... wir warten alle noch auf die Icecrown Citadel und da ist schon die Rede von der Expansion...


----------



## dannyl2912 (17. August 2009)

EpicHeals schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ich kann mir schon vorstellen das einiges über Cataclysm richtig ist, aber ich finde die ganze Expansion Spekulkationen nen bisschen weit hergeholt. Ich mein WotLK ist nichtmal vollständig... wir warten alle noch auf die Icecrown Citadel und da ist schon die Rede von der Expansion...




Man muss ja etwas Druck machen, die Aktionäre wollen das, wir wollen das indirekt. Blizzard wird seinen Zeitplan (jedes Jahr ein Addon) damit nicht einhalten können, wenn Patch 3.2.2 gegen Ende Oktober/Anfang November kommt. Man braucht auch noch 2 Wochen ab Mittwoch, bis im Kolosseum alle Bosse da sind. Für den Hero-Modus ganz zu schweigen, der wird hoffentlich interessant genug.

Die einzige Frage, die sich mir stellt, die Geschichte mit den Marken des Triumphs, man wird dadurch nie ein Set wirklich zusammen bekommen, nicht bis zu Arthas.


----------



## numisel (17. August 2009)

> Ganz ehrlich ich kann mir schon vorstellen das einiges über Cataclysm richtig ist, aber ich finde die ganze Expansion Spekulkationen nen bisschen weit hergeholt. Ich mein WotLK ist nichtmal vollständig... wir warten alle noch auf die Icecrown Citadel und da ist schon die Rede von der Expansion...



Ich denke mal, das kan man damit erklären, dass viele seit WotLK nicht mehr spielen, weil es ihnen zu langweilig geworden ist oder sonstwas. Und jetzt ist halt was Neues, was spannend klingt, aufgetaucht, und alle stürtzen sich drauf, weil sie hoffen, dass es das alte Feeling wiederbringt, was man in WotLK ein bisschen verloren hat.
Und es gab auch schon einige Spekulationen über den weiteren Verlauf von WotLK. Nur anscheinend spekulieren viele Menschen gerne, was kommen wird (ich selbstverständlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), und daher hat der Thread hier einen so großen Andrang.


----------



## EpicHeals (17. August 2009)

Naja ob das pushen von Content so sinnvoll ist, ist ne andere Frage. Ich finde seitdem Blizzard im Akkord neue Sachen in WoW rausbringt ist die Qualität von WoW im Keller. Na was solls irgendwann werde die schon merken das die damit auf die Nase fallen.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (17. August 2009)

Zu den Klassenkombis

In Donnerfels auf der Anhöhe der ältesten sind nun 2 Tauren der eine sagt das sie vielleicht einen neuen Weg gefunden haben und sie vielleicht als Wächter des Gleichgewichts eine lehre übersehen haben . Dies spricht für Tauren palas / priester !
In Darnassus gibt es nun einen Magier lehrer neben Tyrande was also darauf schliessen lässt das Nachtelf Magier kommen werden .


----------



## maniac-kun (17. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (17. August 2009)

Für mich sind diese Screens zwar der Beweis für den Nachtelf Magier und den Tauren Priester.
Aber der Tauren Paladin erschließt sich mir da draus nicht... Es ist ja von Elune die Rede. Und so weit ich weiss besitzen nachtelfen nicht die Kunst der Paladine oder? Also wenn die Tauren Priester Elune anbeten, was beten dann die Tauren Paladine an?


----------



## maniac-kun (17. August 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> Für mich sind diese Screens zwar der Beweis für den Nachtelf Magier und den Tauren Priester.
> Aber der Tauren Paladin erschließt sich mir da draus nicht... Es ist ja von Elune die Rede. Und so weit ich weiss besitzen nachtelfen nicht die Kunst der Paladine oder? Also wenn die Tauren Priester Elune anbeten, was beten dann die Tauren Paladine an?


es ist die rede vom weg des licht also priester / paladin


----------



## Yuiko (17. August 2009)

Ich hab zwar nicht ganz alles gelesen, will aber auch noch meine Meinung kundtun^^

Ich mag twinken, und es hat einen komischen Beigeschmack dran zu denken, dass alles wie ich es kenne den bach runter geht. Alles was ich mir erarbeite über den Haufen geworfen werden kann. Aber ich sag nicht nur einfach 'Äh, Schei..., will ich nicht!' sondern ich schalt mein Hirn auch mal ein, zumindest gelegentlich^^

Ich find es prinzipiell erstrebenswert alle klassen mit allen rassen spielen zu können,a uch wenn ich vielen vorpostern schon bestimmen muß. Manche Kombinationen sind von der jetztigen Story einfach nicht möglich! Mal schaun wie da noch rumgebastelt wird, damit das klappt. Außerdem wurd ich dann auf ausreichend Charaplätze bestehen! um auch ne Menge ausprobieren zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich nicht so gut und auch nicht für wirklich realisierbar halte, ist die komplette Überarbeitung von Azeroth. Ich hätte nichts gegen neue Grafik und wenn die letzten grauen Flecken der Landkarte sinnvoll gefüllt werden, und weniger besuchte Gebiete mit neuen Reizen aufwarten. Aber ich denk mal, dass es einfacher wäre gleich ein neues Spiel zu konzipieren, als das bestehende derart drastisch zu ändern. Alles müsste dann neu gemcht werden. Jede Quest, Jede Textur, Jeder Npc, Jeder Mop, Jede Ini, Jeder Loot....das klingt mir nach ein bisschen ZU Viel Arbeit für ein AddOn. Was ich mir gut vorstellen könnte, was ich auch begrüßen würde, und was mit den Gerüchten vereinbar wäre ist die Idee einer "ParallelWelt". Klingt jetzt vielleicht etwas angehoben, aber ich glaube Vorposter haben auch schon etwas dzua geschrieben. Immerhin geht es hier doch um den Smaragdgrünen Traum! Wie wäre es mit einer neuen Inselwelt und neuer aufpolierter Grafik in good old Azeroth und die Möglichkeit ab einem bestimmten lvl, vielleicht sogar 85, in ein Azeroth zu kommen wie es hätte sein können, WENN......

Aber wie auch schon viele andere sagten, am Ende müssen wir abwarten was wirklich kommt. Am sonntag werden wir vielleicht etwas mehr wissen. Vielleicht gibt es auch direkt danach wieder eine Welle von Spielern die Wow den Rücker kehren werden. 
Letztlich bleibt nur warten und hoffen, zumindest aus meiner Sicht, dass es nicht so drastisch und schlimm wird wie es hier heißt

So long


----------



## maniac-kun (17. August 2009)

es wurde nicht gesagt das jede ini aufgebessert wird aber das sie die beiden alten continente und neue quests machen halte ich für machbar und man kann nicht jede klassen / rassen kombination machen les erst mal vorm posten was da steht


----------



## lordtheseiko (17. August 2009)

> Flying in Azeroth



made my day
das addon, wenn es kommt, kommt es erst in 2 jahren, ne generalüberholung von azeroth mit flugmounts,
also bitte...
was denn das fürn bockmist

fliegen ab 40
epic reiten ab 20 und normales mount für 1 silber mit level 1
das wär auchma was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achanjiati (17. August 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> das addon, wenn es kommt, kommt es erst in 2 jahren, ne generalüberholung von azeroth mit flugmounts,
> also bitte...
> was denn das fürn bockmist


Das ist der Bockmist den viele uns sich gewuenscht haben seitdem man ueberhaupt fliegen kann.


----------



## Lobiño (17. August 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> made my day
> das addon, wenn es kommt, kommt es erst in 2 jahren [...]
> 
> fliegen ab 40
> ...



Du übertreibst mit allem maßlos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (17. August 2009)

Das Problem ist denk ich mal nicht, dass sie das Fliegen einführen. Denn das sind denk ich mal nur ein paar Befehle wie "Wir heben die Flugsperre auf".
Das Problem wird sein, dass die Alte Welt nicht zum Fliegen designed wurde. Wenn du dich mal Hyjal hochgebuggt hast, wirst du sehen, dass da z.B. ein "Under Construction"- Schild steht. Viele Gebiete oder Berge sind einfach unfertig. Und DIE müsste Blizzard vervollständigen, was die Schwierigkeit beim Einführen des FLiegens sein wird.


----------



## Manitu2007 (17. August 2009)

Wenn Wirklich jede Rassen/KLassen Kombination möglich ist mach ich mir nen Untoten Schamanen.

Was haltet ihr von ner Rassen-Rassen Kombination?

Weil die Untoten sind ja Menschen, aber was würdet ihr von Untoten Troll oder Untoten Tauren halten?

Ich denke da an nen Untoten Tauren Druide und verwandelt ist man dann in der Fluggestalt son dröges Klappergestell von Hänchen ^^

Kling wirklich alles Abenteuerlich was da auf uns zukommt aber naja bald is ja die Convention und da werden wir aufgeklärt was von den sachen die MMO Champion da so behauptet der wahrheit entsprechen werden.

mfg


----------



## maniac-kun (17. August 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist denk ich mal nicht, dass sie das Fliegen einführen. Denn das sind denk ich mal nur ein paar Befehle wie "Wir heben die Flugsperre auf".
> Das Problem wird sein, dass die Alte Welt nicht zum Fliegen designed wurde. Wenn du dich mal Hyjal hochgebuggt hast, wirst du sehen, dass da z.B. ein "Under Construction"- Schild steht. Viele Gebiete oder Berge sind einfach unfertig. Und DIE müsste Blizzard vervollständigen, was die Schwierigkeit beim Einführen des FLiegens sein wird.


hast du den thread überhaupt gelesen? die wollen die ganze alte welt umgestalten



Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Wenn Wirklich jede Rassen/KLassen Kombination möglich ist mach ich mir nen Untoten Schamanen.
> 
> Was haltet ihr von ner Rassen-Rassen Kombination?
> 
> ...


liest hier überhaupt jemand irgendwas?


----------



## Manitu2007 (17. August 2009)

nur mal so ich habe alles gelesen, 

was ich geschrieben habe war ein IRONISCHER VORSCHLAG!!!!!!


----------



## numisel (17. August 2009)

> hast du den thread überhaupt gelesen? die wollen die ganze alte welt umgestalten



Ja, ich verfolge das Ganze hier von Anfang an.
Das sie die komplette Welt umgestalten wollen, weiss ich. Ich wollte mit dem Post nur denen, die meinen, dass es "viel zu aufwendig ist, Flugmounts einzuführen" zeigen, WAS das eigentlich Problem der Sache ist.


----------



## Lobiño (17. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Wenn Wirklich jede Rassen/KLassen Kombination möglich ist mach ich mir nen Untoten Schamanen.
> 
> Was haltet ihr von ner Rassen-Rassen Kombination?
> 
> ...



Das hört sich doch gut an, aber wie ich die meisten konservativen WoW-Spieler (jap, so was gibt es) kenne, würden die nur rumschreien.

Edit: Das habe ich mir doch fast schon gedacht... Aber ich bleibe dabei. Wieso nicht? Man muss sich doch nicht immer so versteifen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achanjiati (17. August 2009)

Fliegen in der alten Welt und das dafuer die damalige Karte nicht fuer ausgelegt ist, ich glaube das erste mal das von einem Blauen dazu was kam ist jetzt schon 2 Jahre alt. Sinngemaess: "Wir sind uns des Wunsches und des Problems mit der Welt bewusst und ueberlegen uns was."


----------



## Syrras (17. August 2009)

Mein Trolldruide wird also wahr!

Eine Unterbisskatze, was ist mit der Tankform? Ein Schwein?^^


----------



## Lobiño (17. August 2009)

Syrras schrieb:


> Mein Trolldruide wird also wahr!
> 
> Eine Unterbisskatze, was ist mit der Tankform? Ein Schwein?^^



Nee, ein Gorilla wie im Schlingendorntal. Du musst daran denken, dass sie aus dem Dschungel kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (17. August 2009)

Die Wasserform wird dann sowas wie Gaz'Ranka, so ne Hydra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Tankform wird ne Schlange wie bei dem Schlangenboss in ZG.
Und statt Moonkin nehmen wir Drachenfalke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achanjiati (17. August 2009)

Die Trolle pfeiffen sich alle Nase lang was sonderbares rein, da waere ich auf Ueberraschungen vorbereitet


----------



## Zuogolpon (17. August 2009)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass komischer WEise keine Warlocks-Rassen hinzukommen wärs garnicht mal so dumm nich einfach immer dasselbe zu machen wie bei BC und WotLK.
Ich fänds cool wenns so eine Art Überfall gäb, wo die gegnerischen Truppen Azeroth überfallen, so eine Art Event.
Wenn man nicht verteidigt kann der Feind aus dem Strom sogar ganze Gebiete übernehmen die dann vom Gegner regiert werden.
Die Only-Horde oder umgekehrt Zonen gibt es nicht mehr, es wechselt ständig.
Es gäb viel mehr Action.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Raids kommen nur wenige, stattdessen spawnen einige Bosse an der Küste oder sonstwo, vllt. Anführer oder ähnliches, die nette epics droppen.
Die Zeit, die zum Erstellen ganz neuer Kontinenteentfällt wird zum editieren der alten genutzt.
Ich sage nur : Überarbeitung der alten Grafik-Engine bei gleicher Comic-Optik.
Zusätzlich sind nun alle Gebiete der alten Welt zugänglich und überfliegbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die alten 60  er Raids sind EndContent mit neuen Bossen, neuen Taktiken und neuem Design.

Puh, das wär für mich ein Grund wieder mal in WoW einzusteigen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal sehen was Blizzard sagt.
Ich bin mal gespannt.

Aber WoW vor der nächsten Erweiterung spiel ich nicht mehr, Blizz macht nur noch Müll. 
Obwohl einige Praktische Änderungen dabei sind, ist sowas wie die t9 Sets nicht gerade toll.

Ich glaube aber, das Spiel wird einfach langweiliger, je länger man es macht.
Früher hat Blizzard vielleicht auch nicht alles richtig gemacht, doch das fiel nicht  auf, im Gegensatz zum heutigen, kritischen und gelangweilten Spieler.

MfG
Z


----------



## St0rmstrike (17. August 2009)

Ums direkt zu sagen:
ohne scheiss, wenn das alles wirklich so passiert spiele ich den (s)hit wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wirkt alles wie ein komplett neues Spiel... das könnte wirklich was bringen. Wie ich mich allein schon auf die neuen Gebiete wie ein Schulmädchen freue.


----------



## Achanjiati (17. August 2009)

Zuogolpon schrieb:


> Ich fänds cool wenns so eine Art Überfall gäb, wo die gegnerischen Truppen Azeroth überfallen, so eine Art Event.



Du meinst also sowas wie die Invasion der Geissel.



Zuogolpon schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht verteidigt kann der Feind aus dem Strom sogar ganze Gebiete übernehmen die dann vom Gegner regiert werden.
> Die Only-Horde oder umgekehrt Zonen gibt es nicht mehr, es wechselt ständig.


Prima. Und Server mit Fraktionsungleichgewicht schauen doof aus der Roehre.



Zuogolpon schrieb:


> Raids kommen nur wenige, stattdessen spawnen einige Bosse an der Küste oder sonstwo, vllt. Anführer oder ähnliches, die nette epics droppen.


Nennt sich Worldboss und gab es zu Vanillazeiten schon. Da gabs auch so nette Leute die die regelmaessig abgefarmt haben und zum Teil Twinks dort postiert hatten um zu sehen ob der bereits da ist. Bloede Idee da ein Teil der Spieler diese dann nie sehen wird.



St0rmstrike schrieb:


> Ums direkt zu sagen:
> ohne scheiss, wenn das alles wirklich so passiert spiele ich den (s)hit wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie oft wir so etwas hier schon lesen musste... spuerbare Auswirkungen hats bis jetzt noch nicht gegeben.


----------



## Zeperus (17. August 2009)

Also das kann iwi nicht sein auch noch nen Troll DRUIDE den Teil glaub ich nicht der Rest ist möglich.


----------



## Arnorns (17. August 2009)

warum werfen eigentlich ständig alle den maelstrom mit dem smaragdgrünen traum  zusammen? davon war nie die rede. und ein paar z onen in der alten welt zu überarbeiten und vielleicht noch ein paar inseln ein zu fügen ist nicht mehr arbeit als einen komplett neuen kontinent für ein addon zu entwerfen.


----------



## Siilverberg (17. August 2009)

an sich ist das teilweise gar nicht so abwegig mit den neuen klassen kombis auch wenn z.B die Tauren mehr ein Erdvolk sind wieso sollen sich vereinzelte Tauren nicht für die Lichtkünste interessieren und diese auch anwenden können


----------



## xXavieXx (17. August 2009)

Meine Meinung zum Thema "Fliegen in Azeroth" und der Aufwand für die Entwicklung:

Also ich bin mir gaaaaaaaaanz sicher das auch schon in diesen Augenblick an Addon Nr. 4 gearbeitet wird. Und an nem "überarbeiteten Azeroth" arbeiten die sicher ebenfalls schon seit BC. Das ist nen riesiges Projekt was auch ordentlich umgesetzt werden will. Blizzard ist ja auch nicht ne Firma mit lauter N00bz. Die gehen ganz sicher auf Wünsche der Community (vielleicht nicht auf die Europäer, aber die Amerikaner) ein. Schon immer war gewünscht, das alte Azeroth neu aufzuarbeiten und dort fliegen zu können - warum also nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und hey: "Das ist zuviel arbeit, das machen die eh nie.." omfg lol!11 ^^
Wie gesagt, die Entwickler arbeiten an mehreren Stellen gleichzeitig, die gehen nicht einzelnen Punkten nach, ausserdem denke ich, dass das Addon eh noch ein wenig auf sich wartet. Im November soll 3.2.2 kommen - dann wird 3.3 im Frühling kommen, das Sommeloch stopft dann 3.4 und im Herbst kommt dann das Addon - also noch jeeedeeee menge Zeit!!


----------



## Manitu2007 (17. August 2009)

leute das mit der rassen rassen kombi war ein scherz von mir und ein Vorschlag was ihr davon halten würdet WENN sowas einfügen würden.

Nicht alles wort wörtlich nehmen, is ja schlimm hier wie die Lemminge einer springt von der Klippe und 9/10 hier aus dem Forum würden hinterherspringen.

Ach ja wenn ihr Alt+F4 im Browserfrnster drückt auf der WoW Seite bekommt ihr nen Geheim zugang in dem ihr einstellen könnt welcher euer Chars GM Rechte hat.


Ich könnte wetten dass von 10 Leuten das 2 ausprobieren und hier dann wieder rein schreiben "Wäääähhhm das funktioniert ja garnicht"

Also um es nochmal zu sagen vor der BlizzCon glaube ich nichts was MMO Champion da schwafelt und bevor es Grünes Licht seitens Blizzard gibt bzw ein Bluepost im amerikanischen Offiziellen WoW Forum.

mfg


----------



## Mikolomeus (17. August 2009)

Yours schrieb:


> * Azshara will become a low level (~10-20) zone.
> Made my Day xDDD



ich find die änderung gut, weil ich hatte im level bereich von 16 überhaupt keinen plan wo ich weiter leveln soll... brachland war schon zu hoch für mich (die übrigen quests) und sonst kA ^^


----------



## Humunculus (17. August 2009)

Chance Ja/Nein?

Nach den gemachten Erfahrungen bei TBC WotLK muss ich sagen:" nein". WotLK war für mich dann auch rel. schnell das aus.

Klassen/Rassen kombis aller Art macht das Spielin meinen Augen weder besser noch schlechter. Ist aber auch alles andere als erwähnenswert, weil das 0,0 Arbeit bedeutet. Genauso wie die Einführungen des Choppers und des Helis der Ingis. Man kann sich drüber streiten, aber wenn man ehrlich ist, ist es eigentlich wayne.

Keine neuen Klassen: wenns so bleibt, krasses minus, wenn man mal so sagen darf. Von den ach so schönen Heldeklassen die noch kommen sollten bleibt da nix. Man kann ja über den Todesritter sagen was man will, ich fand in ganz nett zu spielen.

Recycling von Bossen: Ony etc. Geht für mich eigentlich gar nicht klar. Uninspirirter gehts nicht. Entweder die Entwickler sind eifach zu beschäftigt das missratene Arenabalancing auszubügeln oder die WoW Geschichte gibt einfach nicht mehr her. Ich tendiere ja zu ersterem.

lvl85 ist irgendwie logisch. Ich meine gut lvl90 bedeutet noch mehr Tasten und noch mehr unsinnige Fähigkeiten ohne wirklich Einfluß auf das Spielgeschehen zu haben.
Diablo3 kommt und das ist für mich das interessantere Blizz Produkt.


----------



## MadRedCap (17. August 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Bitte liebe Internetprovider, lasst nicht jeden ins Internet, ich zahl auch gerne das Doppelte, wenn ich dann solche Leute los bin.



Made my Day. Du Vogel hast schon früher so nen Schwachsinn von dir gegeben, kann mich noch recht gut dran erinnern.

So weit ich das bisher mitverfolgt habe, ist auf MMOChampion schon des Öfteren GERÜCHTE für Wahrheit erklärt worden, egal, ob der/die Verfasser das wollte oder nicht. Man erinnere sich an die gefakten Patchnotes zu 3.1., wo jeder aufgeschrien hat. Sind meines Wissens nach auch zuerst auf MMOChampion erschienen.

Aber wenn du so gerne Leute aus dem Internet haben willst, frag mal Zensursula, vielleicht boxt die da was für dich durch, weil du ja das Mindestmass an Integrität und Versiertheit bist.


----------



## Maleas (17. August 2009)

Sie begreifen es einfach nicht. Ony ist kein Raidcontent, ... es ist ein Jahrestag-Spass. Wer Ony für einen regulären Content-Patch hält, der hat es absolut nicht verstanden. Arthas und 3.3 ist der nächste Content-Patch ... und der kommt Ende Dezember. So ist der Zeitplan!

Die Details bei MMO-C sind schon sehr aussagekräftig. Vieles wird sicher so kommen, und ich finde die Spekulationen sehr interessant. Aber das sind "Stichworte" aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Das Gesamtbild wird Blizzard sicher erst am kommenden WE veröffentlichen. Erst dann machen alle Spekulationen um Cataclysm und die Änderungen an der Spielwelt Sinn. 

Mit Heldenklassen muss Blizzard sehr vorsichtig sein. Der DK ist ja gerade mal ein Jahr alt. Wir werden in der 4. Expansion sicher eine neue Heldenklasse sehen, oder vllt. mit einem Content-Patch. Ich tippe auf einen Cataclysm Content-Patch mit dem Smaragdgrünen Traum und dem Erzdruiden (Caster / Heiler) als neue Heldenklasse.


----------



## Droyale (17. August 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> Ja, ich verfolge das Ganze hier von Anfang an.
> Das sie die komplette Welt umgestalten wollen, weiss ich. Ich wollte mit dem Post nur denen, die meinen, dass es "viel zu aufwendig ist, Flugmounts einzuführen" zeigen, WAS das eigentlich Problem der Sache ist.


ja nicht nur das ist viel zu aufwendig....


----------



## Dellamorte (17. August 2009)

Ok über die neuen Klassenkombinationen lässt sich streiten, keine frage. Aber der Rest klingt doch echt gut.
Als alter Hase in WoW freu ich mich echt mal wieder alte Gesichter als Gegner zu bekommen, weis garnicht was da so schlimm drann sein soll.
Aber das mit den neuen Rassen kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, passen einfach beide nicht für meinen Geschmack.
Und zu dem Erzdruiden wurde von offizieller Seite schon gesagt das es keine Aufpolierten alten Klassen als Heldenklasse geben wird,
wurde sogar anhand vom Erzdruiden gesagt.
Fliegen in der alten Welt muss ich jetz nicht unbedingt haben, die schon öfters angesprochenen Spieler und Gildenhäuser wären mir tausendmal lieber.


----------



## Streamghost (17. August 2009)

*Cataclysm Leak Follow-up*
The week-end has been .... interesting and I guess it's time to clarify a few facts :

*You're so wrong!*
Tons of people out there won't trust everything they read on the interweb, and I'm totally fine with that. But if you want to discuss about how wrong I am please do it in a nice way, you don't have to be aggressive and a lot of people got banned for that. I will probably clean up the bans from the last days after the Blizzcon but we can't really afford to let the forums get out of control with insults and spams. If you feel that you didn't deserve your ban at all just mail me and I'll try to have a look at it. 

*Something Awful isn't reliable!*
I didn't want to hide the source of the quote posted a few minutes after my news post but I think a lot of people misunderstood that. After I posted the original information, a post appeared on Something Awful with a few extra details and I eventually merged it when it turned out to be ... reliable. The only details added from this post were :
Cataclysm Fake ? 

The "big" changes to the existing lore (I don't want to spoil it again, you know what I'm talking about)
Gnomeregan possibly retaken by gnomes
Blackrock Spire eruption.
And I think that's it, everything else was from my own personal work and is data gathered from multiple sources over the last month. 

Just lay down the pitchforks for the moment, the Blizzcon is only in 4 days and you'll have the rest of the year to laugh at me if what I posted is indeed wrong, there are enough french jokes in the world to do that. For the moment it's just a pre-Blizzcon leak, we have them each year and you should be used to it by now.

Of course, each year, a lot of sites are wrong and I could be one of them. Nothing of what I posted was confirmed or commented by Blizzard.

Quelle


----------



## Lich Dragon (17. August 2009)

Wenn es "nur" ein Fake von ihm war Stimmt mich das Traurig. Denn Bock auf "nur"nen neuen Kontinent und neue Gegner fänd ich Langweilig.


----------



## Dark Guardian (17. August 2009)

- 10 weitere Level
- Ein neuer Kontinent
- Neue Levelinstanzen
- Endgame Heroes und Raids
- Eine große neue Hauptstadt
- 2 neue Reihen in den Talentbäumen
- 3 - 4 Neue Fähigkeiten pro Klasse, dazu jede Menge Ränge für die alten
- Ein neuer Beruf

- 2 neue Rassen
ODER
- 1 neue Klasse

.......

und das noch ein drittes, viertes, fünftes Mal.... da kommt mir der Brechreiz. 

*Wer von euch will das denn wirklich?*

WoW ist so ein gutes Spiel mit so viel Potential in dem was es jetzt schon gibt. Noch größer muss die Welt nicht sein. Und für mich sieht es so aus als korrigiert Blizzard mit dem dritten AddOn den großen Fehler der mit den ersten beiden AddOns entstanden ist - nämlich die Verwesung alten Contents und die Stückelung des Spiels in seine Einzelteile. 

Wenn ihr wirklich immer das gleiche in dem Spiel machen wollt dann zieht euch Twinks hoch. Dann kann sich Blizzard die Arbeit mit den AddOns direkt sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn dank diesem ganzen Vorschau/Guidekram und der Arroganz der Spieler ist selbst ne neue Raidini längst nix tolles superneues mehr sondern nur noch "das übliche".

Mit neuen Dingen wie z.B. einer Runderneuerung Azeroths kann Blizzard was neues ins Spiel bringen was viele Spieler anspricht und interessanter ist als das, was wir bisher erlebt haben. Denn bisher war die Prozedur immer gleich.


----------



## Emalia (17. August 2009)

Eigentlich gibt es zwei 'kleine' Gründe warum das Ganze eigentlich nur ein Fake sein kann, die auch schnell und ziemlich einfach erklärt sind:

*1. Neues Levelcap ist angeblich 85, dafür dauert der Aufstieg länger:* Für so dumm halte ich Blizzard nicht. Sie wissen ganz genau, dass ein LevelUp-Ding eine ungeheure Motivation für die Spieler sein kann, trotz aller Anstrengungen so schnell wie möglich die Höchststufe zu erlangen. Es ist allein schon deshalb wichtig um zu merken, dass man auch voran kommt. Vor WoW gab es MMORPGs bei denen man tagelang brauchte um einen einzigen Level aufzusteigen, mit WoW ging es dann sehr fix und dauerte nicht lang, wonach sich etliche Titel angepasst haben. Das Ganze jetzt kippen und dafür weniger Level einplanen? Ich denke nicht.

*2. Alte Instanzen Revamp:* Also bitte... für so dumm halte ich Blizzard erst recht nicht. Onyxia ist einer der allerersten Raidbosse gewesen und obendrein auch heut noch sehr beliebt. Das sie eine Runderneuerung erhält ist noch verständlich, aber wer ausser Neulingen oder Leuten die diese Instanz noch nie gesehen haben würde sich heut noch freiwillig in den Molten Core oder gar nach Uldaman begeben? Ich persönlich bekomme allein bei dem Gedanken daran einen Würgereiz, da man es damals einfach grenzenlos überfarmt hat. Sehr viel Platz für optische Erneuerungen bieten die alten Instanzen auch nicht, also was ausser der neuen Beute und BEKANNTEM überspieltem Content sollte da kommen? Blizzard hat noch einen großen Vorrat an frischem Content übrig aus dem sie schöpfen können.


----------



## MadRedCap (17. August 2009)

Streamghost schrieb:


> Of course, each year, a lot of sites are wrong and I could be one of them. Nothing of what I posted was confirmed or commented by Blizzard.



Sie berufen sich bei den ganzen Sachen auf das Datamining auf den Testservern. Aber da wurde bekannterweise ja auch schon zu Vanilla-Zeiten über das nächste Addon: 'Emerald Dream' spekuliert, weil bereits unfertige Landschaften in der Programmierung waren, aber nie verwendet worden sind. Datamining ist ja ne schöne Sache, aber es hat schon einen Grund, warum Blizzard viele Sachen zwar angefangen, aber recht schnell festgestellt haben, dass es sich nicht so leicht umsetzen lassen kann.

Und wenn der das schon sagt, dass er vielleicht sogar falsch liegt, dann ist die Sache für mich nur weiter klar.


----------



## Manitu2007 (17. August 2009)

noch mal zu der sache mit der runderneuerung der Levelgebiete

also ich schätze mal dass die da irgendwas mit ihrer Phasenverschiebung anstellen, dass finde ich hat in Eiskrone sehr Gut geklappt und vieleicht möchte dadurch Blizzard dieses ganze Twink geziehe verhindern und man ist gezwungen sich eine Gruppe in bereich X zu suchen.

Weiter würde ich mich freuen wenn ich in den Blackrock gehe und automatisch die Gegner im 80+ Bereich sind aber es ist weiterhin möglich die instanz noch im 60er Bereich zu erleben.

Aber ich lasse mich da überraschen

mfg


----------



## Schlamm (17. August 2009)

Also nur mit Phasing wird bestimmt nicht gearbeitet. Das nächste Addon soll ja einige Jahre nach dem "Jetzt" spielen. Also denke ich eher dass man durch ein Portal oder ähnliches (hdz) zwischen dem jetzigen Azeroth und dem überschwemmten wehcseln kann.

Ich finde die neuen Änderungen total spannend. Ich wüsste gar nicht wen ich zuerst level...


----------



## lord just (17. August 2009)

Lich schrieb:


> Wenn es "nur" ein Fake von ihm war Stimmt mich das Traurig. Denn Bock auf "nur"nen neuen Kontinent und neue Gegner fänd ich Langweilig.




naja es ist nicht wirklich ein fake aber auch nicht wirklich echt.

das problem ist einfach, dass viele es auf mmo-champion gelesen haben und direkt geglaubt haben, dass es echt ist, dabei handelt es sich komplett nur um spekulationen. über das dataminung hat man nix anderes als neue char ids gefunden wie z.b. tauren paladine oder menschen jäger usw. ob diese char ids jetzt für neue klassen/rassen kombinationen vorgesehen sind oder ob sie einfach für npcs sind weiß keiner. 

selbes gilt für die neuen rassen. man hat zwei neue texturen gefunden und hat gleich gesagt, dass neue völker kommen. die einteilung zu horde und allianz ist auch rein erfunden, wie man es selbst am sinnigsten hält.

hinzu kommen neue "infos" von nem bekannten, der irgendwie irgendetwas mit blizzard zu tun hat und irgendetwas davon gehört hat, dass vielleicht alter content neu aufgelegt werden soll und gnomeregan vielleicht von den gnomen zurückerobert wird, sowie irgendetwas über den ausbruch des schwarzen fels gehört hat.

alles andere aus dem mmo-champion post ist nix anderes als spekulation des betreibers der seite.

vielleicht ist ja mit dem neuauflegen von altem content einfach nur das wiederkehren von onyxia gemeint gewesen und vielleicht kommt das mit gnomeregan einfach nur aus den foren, denn schon kurz nach release von wotlk hatte man darüber spekuliert, dass man z.b. mit phasing die alte welt verändern könnte wie z.b. gnomeregan zurückzuerobern.

man wird wohl bis zum wochenende warten müssen um vielleicht neue informationen zu erhalten.

meiner meinung nach sind einige dinge durchaus denkbar wie z.b. das redesigne der alten welt, weil das schon seit der ankündigung von bc im gespräch war und auch die neuen klassen/rassen kombinationen würden zum momentanen kurs von blizzard passen.

das mit den neuen rassen finde ich aber trotzdem noch als unrealistisch.

die goblins haben sich schoneinmal mit der horde verbündet und haben verloren und die menschen, die ja die allianz gegründet haben wollen eigentlich nichts mit den goblins zu tun haben (die wollen ja eigentlich auch nichts mit den anderen rassen der allianz etwas zu tun haben). da der krieg zwischen allianz und horde ja seit wotlk wieder offiziell ist und es innerhalb der horde unruhen gibt (der verrat der apotheker und der zwist zwischen thrall und garrosh) wäre es für die sehr intelligenten goblins recht dumm sich mit der horde zusammen zu tun, da sie schon einmal verloren haben und es momentan sehr wahrscheinlich scheint, dass die horde auseinander bricht, da sich zwei lager bilden. die einen die wie thrall friedlich mit allen anderen zusammenleben wollen (wie ursprünglich auf draenor) und die anderen die wie garrosh alles erobern und unterwerfen wollen (wie zur zeit als die orcs der brennenden legion gedient haben).

die worgen sind dann auch noch unrealistischer, da die worgen ursprünglich aus einer anderen welt kommen und einfach nur wilde sind, die immer nur kämpfen und töten wollen und selbst arugal hat es nur durch die hilfe des lich königs geschafft die worgen mit menschen zu kreuzen und sie zu befehligen. ohne die hilfe des lich königs verfallen die worgen weiterhin in ihr altes wesen und töten einfach alles und jeden. und die worgen dann auch noch der allianz zuzuordnen ist noch abstrakter, da die allianz ja sehr misstrauisch allen wilden rassen gegenüber sind und worgen sind halt sehr wild. 

es bleibt einfach abzuwarten, was man am wochenende auf der blizzcon oder auf dem blizzard stand der games com erfahren wird.


----------



## Lich Dragon (17. August 2009)

Was hat den der Lichking mit den Worgen zutun oO.
Das wär ja mal was neues..

Und der Name Cataclysm passt auch darauf das sowas passiert.. Naja abwarten^^


----------



## Kiligen (17. August 2009)

Ich glaube das ist ein reines Gerücht, damit die Spieler aufhören nach irgend welchen Sachen zu fragen sondern nur noch darum Diskutieren.
Als verstärkung, hatte Blizzard nicht vor kurzem gesagt das es 31 Bosse in Ice Crown geben soll und nun Pustekuchen.

Also stelle dich drauf ein das 90 %  davon nicht kommen wird (Gefühlte 90 %)

Und zu dem über mir, jep hast Recht der Name ist der letzte S.......... , ich dachte zumindest in Sachen Namen wäre Blizzard besser.


----------



## Achanjiati (17. August 2009)

lord schrieb:


> und selbst arugal hat es nur durch die hilfe des lich königs geschafft die worgen mit menschen zu kreuzen und sie zu befehligen. ohne die hilfe des lich königs verfallen die worgen weiterhin in ihr altes wesen und töten einfach alles und jeden.


Huh, da muss mir wohl auch etwas entgangen sein. Kannst du entsprechende Questen / Sonstiges referenzieren um dies nachzulesen?


----------



## Zodttd (17. August 2009)

auf jeden fall net von blizz alli 5 neue kombos horde 6 neue kombos von klassen/völkern
wäre das von blizz gäbe es bei alli vielleicht maximal 3 und horde könnte jedes volk mit jeder klasse kombinieren


----------



## Spectrales (17. August 2009)

Naja.. Die neuen Klassen sind sicher nur ein Gerücht.. Fliegen in Azeroth auch

Ich glaub man sollte eher auf die BlizzCon warten, bevor hier alle irgendeinene Blödsinn diskutieren und bewerten


----------



## Arnorns (17. August 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> auf jeden fall net von blizz alli 5 neue kombos horde 6 neue kombos von klassen/völkern
> wäre das von blizz gäbe es bei alli vielleicht maximal 3 und horde könnte jedes volk mit jeder klasse kombinieren



wie bitte kommst du zu diesem geistigen müll? wenn sie jemals einführen werden dass man jede klasse mit jeder rasse kombinieren kann, dann bestimmt nicht nur bei der horde. abgesehen davon dass das nicht kommen wird weil manche sachen lore-technisch ÜBERHAUPT nicht gehen...


----------



## Ascalonier (17. August 2009)

Die Welt komplet neu zu erschafen macht Sinn und dabei die Grafik hoch zuschrauben.
Warum soll man da ein neues MMO... raus bringen wen WoW so erfolgreich ist.

Ich denke das wird nicht nur ein neues Addon ( 80-85 ) wen alles untergeht heißt das auch neue Startgebiete und und neue Rassen.


Sind so meine Gedanken muss ja net so kommen oder doch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (17. August 2009)

Was das mit den Worgen, dem Lichking und Arugal angeht:
Der Lichking ließ Arugal wiederbeleben und gab ihm eine Menge mehr Macht. Dadurch konnte er seine Worgenexperimente perfektionieren.
Die entsprechenden Beiweise finden sich bei einer Questreihe in den Grizzlys.


----------



## Oras_Tirion (17. August 2009)

Ich glaube das es auf jeden fall Human Hunter Undead Hunter Nachtelf Mages und Bloodelf Warriors gibt

Hunter passt meiner Meinung nach sehr gut zu Menschen und wenn Menschen Hunter sind, sind es logischerweise auch Untote
Nachtelfen können auf jeden fall Mages werden, wie z.B. auch Illidan ein Nachtelf Mage war.
Und Krieger sollte eig. jede Rasse werden können, hab mich schon das erste mal als ich die Blutelf Klassencombos gesehn hab sehr gewundert, dass sie keine Krieger werden können

Ich hoffe das es keine Tauren Palas geben wird, das passt nich. Tauren haben garnix mit Palas zu tun.


Wie ich glaube werden die neuen Rassen Worgs/Goblins

Das Startgebiet der Worgs könnte in Gilneas liegen oder wie das heißt und das der Goblins auf ner Insel in der nähe vom Brachland, wie es auch bei der Azurmythoinsel in der nähe von Dunkelküste war.

Das Worgs zur Allianz gehören ist wegen der Menschlichen Form (Siehe Grizzlyhügel oder im Silberwald die eine Stadt in der nähe von BSF) absolut verständlich
Goblins arbeiten schon lange in großer Zahl für die Horde und deswegen auch klar das diese wohl zur Horde gehören werden

Aber alle Infos die wir da bekommen haben können auch falsch sein man weiß es nich man kann nur abwarten und Tee trinken



PS: Rechtschreibfehler dürfen behalten werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achanjiati (17. August 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> Was das mit den Worgen, dem Lichking und Arugal angeht:
> Der Lichking ließ Arugal wiederbeleben und gab ihm eine Menge mehr Macht. Dadurch konnte er seine Worgenexperimente perfektionieren.
> Die entsprechenden Beiweise finden sich bei einer Questreihe in den Grizzlys.


Bloed nur das Arugal bereits ohne den LK Worgen erschaffen hatte. Arugal brauchte de LK in keinster Weise. Eher andersrum. Der LK war der Meinung er koennte so kleine Haushunde gebrauchen.

Die besagten Questen sind im uebrigen
- Anatol wird reden
- Das Gelöbnis der Schwester
- Sashas Jagd
- Die Stunde des Worg


----------



## Reiner Reflex (17. August 2009)

Auf MMOChamp steht auch was von wegen "Lemminge" als neue Klasse...weiß einer mehr?


----------



## Temron (17. August 2009)

Im Bezug zur Klassenkombi Tauren-Paladin hat sich Blizzard im Grunde schon über deren Sinn geäußert, zu sehen in der Accountkündigungs-Begründung. 

http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/1189/unbenanntlnm.jpg  

Nur mal so am Rande^^


----------



## Achanjiati (17. August 2009)

Der Teil stammt noch aus BC Zeiten.


----------



## Temron (17. August 2009)

Achanjiati schrieb:


> Der Teil stammt noch aus BC Zeiten.



Das war mir schon bewusst, ändert aber im Grunde nix an der Aussage. 
Wäre in dem Zusammenhang zumindest amüsant, sollten sie es letztendlich einführen.


----------



## Dabow (17. August 2009)

Solche News kann ich auch schreiben, wenn ich Sommerferien habe und mir langweilig ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Regt Euch doch einfach nicht wegen jedem Quatsch auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist lange nicht Final !... genießt lieber das aktuelle Addon, als Euch den Kopf über das nächste zu zerbrechen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (18. August 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Solche News kann ich auch schreiben, wenn ich Sommerferien habe und mir langweilig ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schonmal was von Spekulieren und Diskutieren gehört?
Nein?

Naja btt
Wenn es so kommen würde dan würd ich mir nen Ast freuen! Endlich mal nen anderen Weg gehen!


----------



## Sascha_BO (18. August 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> [...] Mit neuen Dingen wie z.B. einer Runderneuerung Azeroths kann Blizzard was neues ins Spiel bringen was viele Spieler anspricht und interessanter ist als das, was wir bisher erlebt haben. Denn bisher war die Prozedur immer gleich.


Storytechnisch fänd ich es auch wesentlich logischer, wenn sie ihre Geschichte nicht immer wieder auf einen neuen Kontinent verlegen würden und die alte Welt bleibt unverändert als würde dort die Zeit still stehen. Vielleicht wäre eine Überarbeitung der richtige Weg um zum einen verlorene Spieler wiederzugewinnen und zum anderen auch der Geschichte wieder etwas mehr Schwung zu geben. Von daher fänd ich die Idee mit ´ner Katastrophe und einer von eben dieser gezeichneten Welt schon interessant, aber ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich.
Das (und eben auch das freie Fliegen in Azeroth) hätte zur Folge, daß sie die komplette alte Welt, zumindest große Teile davon, komplett überarbeiten und alles auch noch Phasing-Technisch für "Neue" und "Alte" begehbar machen müßten und das ist sicher weit mehr Arbeit als einen deutlich kleineren Kontinent neu zu erstellen, und die Arbeit macht sich Blizzard sicher leider nicht mehr. Sowas in der Art (Story) könnte ich mir dann eher für ein *Warcraft 4* vorstellen.


----------



## Lapilatus (18. August 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Naja, wieviel Level man steigt, ist gefühlt ja eigentlich egal weil man das nach einer Woche eh erledigt hat. 5 Level bedeuten allerdings auch weniger neue Talente und Talentpunkte...und das ist natürlich für die Spieler etwas langweilig weil sich ihr Char relativ wenig verändert.
> 
> Verändern sie tatsächlich die ganze alte Welt via Phasing dann wäre das natürlich genial. Zumal ich bereits zu Wotlk-Beta-Phase gesagt habe das Phasing vermutlich die beste und weitreichenste Neuerung ind MMORPGS seit 3 Jahren oder so ist(damals gabs irgendein Ranking welche Spielmechanik die innovativste ist...und bei Wotlk stand Phasing nicht mal zur Wahl....was ich damals äußerst lächerlich fand. Da haben dann irgendwelche daily-gruppenquest von WAR gewonnen.). Hätte für Blizz auch den Vorteil das sie ihr Phasing in großem Umfang mal Stress-testen und Probleme aufdecken könnten....denn das ist sicher eine Technologie, auf der sie mit ihrem Next-Gen-MMORPG aufbauen.



Diese Art von Phasing ist eher noch der anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Blizz hat da schon ne weiterentwicklung in der hinterhand^^. 

5 Level werden sich so anfühlen wie 10 jetzt(70-80). Man darf auch nicht vergessen irgendwo wurde mal erwähnt das Blizz vorhatte die Stufen durch Quests freizuschalten. Sprich du beginnst auf 80 und levelst bis 81 ,danach gibt es eine Quest/Questreihe welche dich in die Geschichte des Addons immer weiter eintauchen lässt und erst mit absolvieren der letzten Quest wird die Stufe 82 zum leveln von 81 auf 82 freigeschalten. Damit wollte man verhindern das die leute nur in instanzen leveln und nichts von der Geschichte mitbekommen.


----------



## Achanjiati (18. August 2009)

Lapilatus schrieb:


> Diese Art von Phasing ist eher noch der anfang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Quelle?



Lapilatus schrieb:


> 5 Level werden sich so anfühlen wie 10 jetzt(70-80). Man darf auch nicht vergessen irgendwo wurde mal erwähnt das Blizz vorhatte die Stufen durch Quests freizuschalten. Sprich du beginnst auf 80 und levelst bis 81 ,danach gibt es eine Quest/Questreihe welche dich in die Geschichte des Addons immer weiter eintauchen lässt und erst mit absolvieren der letzten Quest wird die Stufe 82 zum leveln von 81 auf 82 freigeschalten. Damit wollte man verhindern das die leute nur in instanzen leveln und nichts von der Geschichte mitbekommen.


Quelle?


----------



## Lich Dragon (18. August 2009)

Achanjiati schrieb:


> Quelle?


Ich denke das ist eine Normale Schlussfolgerung..

Ich mein wen man was neues Einführt will man das auch sicher Ausreizen..


----------



## l1nk1np4rk (18. August 2009)

Also, um meinen Megaflame für die geposteten Infos loszuwerden....

WTF, wenn ich mir allein schon die neuen Klassenkombis anschaue bekomme ich Augenkrebs oO es gibt vll ein paar mit denen man sich gerade so anfreunden kann.......aber soweit ich die Lore kenne haben weder Gnome, Tauren oder Trolle was mit der Magie des Lichts zu tun (Troll-Priester mal ausgenommen, warum weiß ich auch nicht^^) was den einsatz von gnom-priestern oder taurenpalas ziemlich unmöglich macht......

und wenn ich lese NACHTELFEN-MAGIER platzt mir echt der Kragen, ich mein ok, blizzard bisherige "spontane geschichtsverstümmelungen" konnte man - wenn man alle hühneraugen zudrückt - gerade noch so hinnehmen, aber da gehts zu weit......ALLE nachtelfen haben sich der gegen die arkane magie gewandt, weil eben dadurch all das "böse" nach azeroth kam, bzw durch königin azshara

Ragnaros (FEUERlord) mit einem SüdMEER-Addon zurückbringen is ja auch sehr sinnfrei, wenn man den legen will soll man sich gefälligst nen raid suchen (gibts oft genug auf vielen servern). OK über das ony-revival freu ich mich ja eig auch, auch wenns nich in die geschichte passt, aber das is alles so einfallslos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn dann sollten sie die komplette ini so überarbeiten, das es vll irgendwie sinn machen könnte das ebn jener revial-boss einen sinn macht (bzw sich mit der jetzigen geschichte vereinbaren lässt) 

und was haben hier so viele gegen worgen bei der allianz?! gilneas hat seine tore wegen der geißelbedrohung verschlossen, um in sicherheit zu sein, jedoch sind sie dann durch einen fluch? zu worgen geworden, jetzt da sich sich die gefahr seitens der geißel gelegt hat öffnen sie sich wieder und wollen sich wieder der allianz anschließen (im prinzip gehören sie ja auch immernoch zur allianz, nur lassen sie eben nichts rein oder raus) ich finds ehrlich gesagt eher unwahrscheinlicher das goblins sich der horde anschließen, und das hat einen guten grund....goblins sind nur nach profit aus, und wenn sie sich gegen die allianz wenden, verlieren sie auch ne große einnahmequelle, und sie waren schon immer neutral (bis auf wenige ausnahmen wie zeppelinmeister oder sowas) und was passiert dann mit dem dampfdruckkartell? bleiben die neutral (sinnlos irgendwie wenn sie sich gegen ihre eigene rasse wenden) oder werden diese ganzen levelpunkte auf horde umgepolt? 

sry wenn der post etwas unstrukturiert oder schlecht leserlich is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *aufdieuhrzeitschau* 

so viel dazu 

gruß l1nk1np4rk


----------



## Raqill (18. August 2009)

Oras_Tirion schrieb:


> Nachtelfen können auf jeden fall Mages werden, wie z.B. auch Illidan ein Nachtelf Mage war.





Illidan war/ist Dämonenjäger.


----------



## Ikku (18. August 2009)

Nice... In einem Thread wo es um Spekulationen geht und allgemeine Diskussionen über das was bis jetzt rausgeangelt wurde und somit sein könnte, schreit immer jemand nach ner Quelle... Ja wenns offiziell wär dann bräucht man nich spekulieren, hm? ^^


----------



## Lucifron (18. August 2009)

Oras_Tirion schrieb:


> Nachtelfen können auf jeden fall Mages werden, wie z.B. auch Illidan ein Nachtelf Mage war.



Illidan wa Dämonenjäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greg09 (18. August 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Ne werdens wissens am kommenden Sonntag^^



ne am donnerstag^^


----------



## Domi351 (18. August 2009)

Mhhhh ....
Ich habe VIEL gegoogelt und VIEL VIEL gelesen und VIIIIEEEEELLLLESSS deutet tatsächlich darauf hin , das es möglich ist solch ein Addon rauszubringen !!
Es wurde schonmal gesagt , dass ihr euch ans Bein pisst von wegen "blabla das wird das Ende von WoW" aber ihr werdet es im nachhinein doch spielen !
Wenn es so wird , wird es Hammer !
Bis auf die sachen wie Taure - Pala das wurde wohl erfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gehn wir einfahc mal von aus das es wahr ist und am Sonntag wirds sich ja raustellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (18. August 2009)

Mein letzter Beitrag in diesem Thread, denn es ufert aus und außerdem ist die BlizzCon schon "spürbar".

Es geht um das Fliegen in der "alten Welt" und warum die Aussagen von Seiten Blizzard Unfug sind.

Das in der alten Welt geflogen werden KANN sieht man schon daran, das es statische Flugrouten gibt, die zudem auch noch unterschiedlich sind, selbst wenn man z. B. immer zwischen den gleichen Orten hin und her fliegt, denn die Route hängt (zum Teil) vom eigenen Level ab.

Das Prinzip des Fliegens ist also schon so lange integriert, wie es die Flugrouten gibt, denn das Prinzip ist das gleiche, egal ob ich eine statische oder eine flexible, frei fliegbare Route habe.

Intern muss das Programm die gleichen Befehle verarbeiten, es sind bei statischen Routen lediglich weniger, da man dort eben nicht ständig die Höhe wechseln kann.

Der tatsächliche Grund dafür, das man in der alten Welt bisher nicht fliegen konnte/diurfte ist ein anderer, obwohl es mehrere sind, aber fangen wir mal an.

1. Es gab und gibt immer noch Gebiete in der alten Welt, die unfertig sind und bei deren Betreten man nicht nur theoretisch Reaktionen des Programms hervorrufen könnte, die im einfachsten Fall nur den Client abstürzen ließen, also das Spiel auf dem Computer zu Hause, aber eben auch den/die Server.

Der Grund dafür ist auch relativ einfach, wenn man bedenkt, das man an verschiedenen Orten oder in unterschiedlichen Situationen bestimmte Dinge nicht tun kann.
Man kann im Kampf nicht Essen/Trinken (von Heiltränken und ähnlichem abgesehen)
Man kann unter Wasser erst seit kurzem aufmounten, aber auch nur auf bodengebundene Tiere, nicht auf Flugtiere !
Man kann verschiedene Mobs nicht angreifen, auf Grund des "internen" Status'.

Um also zu verhindern das man ständig Chars aus Situationen herausschieben muss, in denen sie in diesen Gebieten festhängen, hat man generell verhindert das sie dort hin kommen.
Aus dem Grund wird/wurde man ja auch für das Betreten bestimmter Gebiete gesperrt, wenn man es doch irgendwie geschafft hat dort hin zu gelangen, denn bei BLizzard arbeitet nur eine gewisse Anzahl an Leuten und denen fallen sicher nicht alle Dinge ein, die bei 12 Millionen Abonneten auftreten könn(t)en.

2. es gibt fliegende "NPCs" in der alten Welt, denn auch ein umherfliegendes Vögelchen unterliegt den selben Befehlen, wie ein vom Spieler gesteuertes Flugtier, nur haben diese Tierchen eben auch festgelegte "Routen" und eine gewisse maximale Anzahl von möglichen Bewegungen.

3. damit auch keine "NPC" in die unfertigen Gebiete gelangen können, sei es durch Fear, oder was auch immer, fliegen selbst Rocs, Geier und was noch alles in einer Distanz zum Boden, die über ein bestimmtes Maß nicht hinausgeht, obwohl es vom Programmcode eben gehen würde und das seitdem WoW existiert !

Auch Weltbosse wie Azerugos (oder wie er sich auch schreiben mag) steigt beim Kampf nicht in eine Höhe, in der er außer Reichweite wäre, zumindest für Nahkämpfer und das hat nicht nur damit zu tun, das es unfair wäre, sondern da auch er und seinesgleichen sonst in Gebiete "geschickt" werden könnten, in denen sie (noch) nichts zu suchen haben.

4. die Serverkapazitäten wurden erst nach und nach ausgebaut und Fliegen in der alten Welt hätte einfach viel mehr davon zu einem erheblich früheren Zeitpunkt erfordert und das wiederum häte enorme Summen gekostet, die aber nicht investiert werden sollten, da niemand absehen konnte ob das Spiel überhaupt zu dem Erfolg werden würde, zu dem es dann geworden ist.


Man sollte sich also nicht unbedingt von "offiziellen" Statements abspeisen lassen, denn die machen sich solche Stellungnahmen auch so einfach wie möglich.

Fazit: man hätte von Anfang an in der alten Welt fliegen können, nur waren die Voraussetzungen vom Design und den Planungen her nicht gegeben, denn dann hätte man eben die gesamte Welt "fertig" machen müssen, was wiederum den Spielraum für spätere Erweiterungen beschnitten hätte.

Der einzige Unterschied zwischen der Scherbenwelt und Azeroth ist eben die Vollständigkeit und die Größe, mehr nicht, naja, man kann bei modularem Aufbau eines Programms dieses später einfacher erweitern, aber das würde auch nur bedeuten, dass die ersten Versionen nicht sonderlich gut programmiert wurden und man einfach den Aufwand für einen kompletten Neuaufbau gescheut hat, was ich aus Kostengründen aber auch nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Quintusrex (18. August 2009)

Vielleicht ist ja der Führungswechsel bei der Horde und die daraus entstehenden Folgen, das Unerwartete, von dem Blizz sprach. Zwei Vollpfosten als Führer der beiden Fraktionen, kann doch nur Ärger bedeuten, oder brechen am Ende beide Lager auseinander? Wenn die neue Erweiterung in der Zukunft spielen soll, wäre es zumindest denkbar.

Spinnen wir mal weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man stelle sich vor, eine Allianzstadt würde Teile der Orks, nach der Zerstörung von OG aufnehmen (Theramore liegt ja fast um die Ecke) , was würde der Kasper aus SW dann machen?


wer weiß, vielleicht gibt es am Ende dann drei Fraktionen ^^


----------



## Ascalonier (18. August 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> unwahrscheinlich.
> Das (und eben auch das freie Fliegen in Azeroth) hätte zur Folge, daß sie die komplette alte Welt, zumindest große Teile davon, komplett überarbeiten und alles auch noch Phasing-Technisch für "Neue" und "Alte" begehbar machen müßten und das ist sicher weit mehr Arbeit als einen deutlich kleineren Kontinent neu zu erstellen, und die Arbeit macht sich Blizzard sicher leider nicht mehr. Sowas in der Art (Story) könnte ich mir dann eher für ein *Warcraft 4* vorstellen.



Warum solten sich nicht diese Arbeit machen, hier gehts doch um viel Geld.

Man kann doch nicht einfach abwarten . Die Konkurentz schläft nicht.

Ich glaube das WoW viel höhere Priorität hat als die anderen Projekte von Blizzard


----------



## Threisch (18. August 2009)

Das wird wohl stimmen.
Wie schon oft erwähnt ^^ am Donnerstag wissen wir mehr.
Wobei ich glaube das einige Gerüchte stimmen werden...und einige absoluter Quark sind.
Das Addon wird es sicher geben ;D


----------



## bruderelfe (18. August 2009)

@Eysenbeiss
Wegen dem fliegen gabs ständig auskünfte die du auch beschrieben hast, nur sei mir nicht böse, man hätte spätestens mit dem letzten addon auch dies beheben können, weil sie haben ja auch im alten sw gearbeitet der hafen kamm ja neu dazu!
undd as sie komplet die welt umstellen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen zumindest nicht im laufenden betrieb, und blizz wird nicht bannane sein und wow für 1 woche schließen, wie schon auf der eingangsseite bei den nachrichten von jemanden gepostet wäre folgendes wohl logisch sie schicken uns in den grünen traum und bauen dann um, wobei dann fraglich ist was passiert mit den neuen lev 1 chars?
fragen über fragen, hoffe am we wissen wir mehr!


----------



## Sausage (18. August 2009)

Zum Thema "Goblins" und ihre Städte (Beutebucht und Co.):

Warum sollen alle Goblins zur Horde "übergehen"? Es gibt z.B. auch Blutelfen, die beim Silberbund (= Allianz) sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, somit kann das Dampfdruckkartell immernoch neutral bleiben wie im Moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und außerdem.. wenn Azeroth tatsächlich so verändert werden sollte... wer sagt denn, dass es die Goblinstädte dann noch so gibt, wie sie im Moment sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Z.B. könnte Beutebucht schön unter Wasser stehen, die "Hügel" um BB könnten zusammenbrechen und *boom* hat es sich mit BB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Dragó82 (18. August 2009)

Das ist Falsch der Silbernebund sind Hochelfen und dieser Bund ist alles andere als gut zu sprechen auf die Blutelfen.



> *Der Silberbund*
> Ein militanter Kern von Hochelfen, die den Eintritt der Blutelfen in die Kirin Tor ablehnen. Sie haben sich unter dem Banner von Vereesa Windläufer versammelt und sich den Streitkräften der Allianz in Nordend angeschlossen.



Trotzdem können Goblins zur Horde gehören und das Dampfdruckkartell weiter neutral bleiben ,die Venture Company wird sicher auch nicht freundlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Nexxen (18. August 2009)

Also ich finde es Persönlich besser wenn die WOrgen zu den Hordlern kommen und die Goblins zu den Allies xD


----------



## Sausage (18. August 2009)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Das ist Falsch der Silbernebund sind Hochelfen und dieser Bund ist alles andere als gut zu sprechen auf die Blutelfen.
> 
> Trotzdem können Goblins zur Horde gehören und das Dampfdruckkartell weiter neutral bleiben ,die Venture Company wird sicher auch nicht freundlich
> 
> ...



Vllt, wenn man mal Holzfäller werden kann und zur Venture Co.. naja lassen wir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodeus (18. August 2009)

Ich fände das Aufwerten der alten Gebiete durch Phasing oder ähnlichem auch super. Bisher gab es in den neuen Addons nur neue Gebiete, mehr lvl und alles was davor war, wurde entfremdet.
Durch das Phasing wird die alte Welt wieder belebt. Natürlich würde soetwas nie ohne Phasing gemacht werden, da es auch noch Platz geben muss für die lvl 1 - 60, und die wird Blizzard nicht komplett neu gestalten.

Ich denke es funktioniert ähnlich wie beim Todesritter. Der befindet sich auch am Anfang in "andere" Pestländer als der normale Spieler. Nach einer Quest ist er dann in der normalen Welt. Es wäre ja also praktisch Möglich, eine Quest einzubauen, die von der Katastrophe um den Maelstrom erzählt und man durch ein Portal dann in die alte Welt gelangt, diese aber durch Phasing zerstört wurde. Somit haben die neuen und die Twinks weiterhin ihren Inhalt und die 80er haben die alte Welt wieder. Wobei man hier von größeren veränderungen ausgehen kann, also ist hier das entdecken für die nächsten Level auch noch mit drin. Es könnten sich auch neue Kreaturen weiterentwickelt haben, etc. pp.

Ich kann mir ebenfalls vorstellen, dass ein Teil der alten Welt durch Phasing verwüstet wird, aber eben auch einige Mittelmeer-Inseln mit neuen Gebieten dazu kommen. Wieso sollte sich Blizzard auf eine Möglichkeit einstellen. Sie können ja auch von beidem etwas reinpacken, damit beide Seiten zufrieden sind.

Jedenfalls mal was neues und nicht dieser Einheitsbrei.


----------



## Nosp (18. August 2009)

Nice, endlich gibt es in WoW Heilige Kühe ^^

Tante Edith sagt: Wahrscheinlich steckt die Venture Co. hinter diesem "Unglück"


----------



## Gerger (18. August 2009)

Warum denkt jeder Cataclysm wird ne WoWerweiterung, könnte ja auch ein neues mmorpg werden wen man sich den Startscreen von wow-europe.de ansieht, da ist ozzy in einer zerstörten Stadt könnte ja auch so ein hinweis drauf sein das es ein mmorpg mitm ähnlichen Thema wie Hellgate wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würd der Name cataclysm ja auch passen.

Egal abwarten vielleicht wirds eine WoWerweiterung mit dem Oberking Hogger.


----------



## Terrokan (18. August 2009)

Gerger schrieb:


> Warum denkt jeder Cataclysm wird ne WoWerweiterung, könnte ja auch ein neues mmorpg werden wen man sich den Startscreen von wow-europe.de ansieht, da ist ozzy in einer zerstörten Stadt könnte ja auch so ein hinweis drauf sein das es ein mmorpg mitm ähnlichen Thema wie Hellgate wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Schau dir mal das Cover vom Ozzy Album "Black Rain" an  , dann weißt du warum da ne zerstörte Stadt zu sehen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist halt nur ne Image-frage.


----------



## plopp123 (18. August 2009)

Gerger schrieb:


> [...] könnte ja auch ein neues mmorpg werden wen man sich den Startscreen von wow-europe.de ansieht, da ist ozzy in einer zerstörten Stadt könnte ja auch so ein hinweis drauf sein das es ein mmorpg [...] wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sry, ich denke nicht dass es zufall ist dass dies ein sinngemäßes zitat aus dem letzten buffed-cast ist.
ich halte südmeer und maelstrom auch als die plausibstle variante, ich denke blizzard will die leute wieder mehr in die alte welt locken und das wäre auch mit fliegen in der alten welt besser möglich. freuen würde mich diese möglichkeit auch, ich freue mich schon auf verdreckte gassen voller koruption und kriminalität in undermine und den riesegen strudel im herzen der welt zu sehen, der vor magie ja brodeln muss.


----------



## Fabuuiii (18. August 2009)

Dieser Thread ... MADE MY DAY!

Lachnummer des Tages!


----------



## Gecko93 (18. August 2009)

mh..

Wenn wir mal von der 'Tatsache absehen das es Blizz sowieso nicht interessiert was in der Story passiert 
(Hallo?! Man kann die alten Götter töten. Die haben WELTEN gebaut!)
ist das ganze teilweise umsetzbar.

Was würde gehen?

-Die Überarbeitung der alten Welt:
 Das einige Gebiete überschwemmt werden ist nicht unwahrscheinlich. Die Naga verfügen üer große Magische Kräfte und auch über technische Möglichkeiten     (Man betrachte die riesigen Pumpen in den Zangermarschen). Außerdem weiß niemand wie groß / mächtig ihr Reich nach der Explosion geworden ist.

Gameplaymäßig spricht auch nicht dagegen. Die Lvl-Berreiche 1-80 verschwinden ja nicht, sie werden nur geändert. Und wenn man sich mal den Trend der Schwierigkeitsstufen anschaut ( 40 Mann Raids, 10 ODER 25 Mann Raids, 10 ODER 10 Hero ODER 25 ODER 25 HERO) liegt die vermutung das etwas wie 5er lvl XY oder 10ner lvl 85 oder 25er lvl 85 kommt garnichtso weit weg.

-Die neuen Klassen/Rassen-Kombis

Nur Teilweise machbar (Storytechnisch):
Tauren würden NIEMALS an das heilige Licht glauben ( welches ein Religion ist und nicht einfach eine Klasse)
Menschen Jäger passen natürlich wiederum super.

-Geht Garnicht:

Thrall als Wächter?! WTF
Es werden AUSSCHLIEßLICH Magier Wächter! Noch dazu ist Thrall ein Ork und ich wage anzuzweifeln das der Rat von Tirisfall einem Gschöpf einer Rasse trauen würde die schon 2x von ihrem ärgsten Feind bekehrt wurde trauen würde.
Außerdem ist Thrall der der die Horde zusammhält.
Trolle und Tauren haben ein Bündnis mit Thrall persönlich und eher darraus folgend eines mit dessen Volk.


Ich würd sagen man muss abwarten wie Blizz da wieder den Geschichtsstrang biegt und hoffen das sie ihn wenigstens nicht zerbrechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (18. August 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> @Eysenbeiss
> Wegen dem fliegen gabs ständig auskünfte die du auch beschrieben hast, nur sei mir nicht böse, man hätte spätestens mit dem letzten addon auch dies beheben können, weil sie haben ja auch im alten sw gearbeitet der hafen kamm ja neu dazu!
> undd as sie komplet die welt umstellen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen zumindest nicht im laufenden betrieb, und blizz wird nicht bannane sein und wow für 1 woche schließen, wie schon auf der eingangsseite bei den nachrichten von jemanden gepostet wäre folgendes wohl logisch sie schicken uns in den grünen traum und bauen dann um, wobei dann fraglich ist was passiert mit den neuen lev 1 chars?
> fragen über fragen, hoffe am we wissen wir mehr!



Das brauchtkeine Woche.
Die Wartungsarbeiten dauern rein aus "Sicherheitsgründen länger als unbedingt nötig und außerdem wurde es so gemacht, damit sich die Zeiten überschneiden, so dass quasi alle Server weltweit kurzfristig komplett off sind.

Bezieht sich natürlich nur auf die Tage, an denen es nicht nur von 3 bis 5 oder 5 bis 7 Uhr dauert.

Natürlich hätte man das Fliegen in der alten Welt schon mit WotLK freigeben können, genau das geht eigentlich auch aus meinem Beitrag hervor, es wäre auch schon mit BC gegangen, wenn es denn in die Planungen von Blizzard hinein gepasst hätte ! ;-)

Nun gibt es ja keinen Grund mehr, dies nicht zu tun, denn die Welt wird zum einen verändert und zum anderen wird es dort keine "schwarzen Flecken" mehr geben.


----------



## Sheeana (18. August 2009)

Schon länger im Spiel sind auch Hinweise auf eine neue dritte Fraktion: Das Protektorat, zu dem sich beispielsweise Shandris Feathermoon und ihr oberster Druide zählen (ich hab den Namen vergessen), für den man ja auch immer Morgenkorn sammeln soll, damit er dahinter kommt, was Staghelm eigentlich vor hat. Fandral Staghelm hat den Drachen seine Rache geschworen und sich dazu bekannt, daß er alles tun wird, um beispielsweise seinen Sohn zurück zu holen (vielleicht auch mit Todesschwinge paktieren? Der könnte ihm beides versprechen: die Rache an den anderen Drachen und die Rückkehr seines Sohnes, evtl mit der Hilfe von Azshara).

Die Intrige gegen Cairne Bloodhoof läuft schon seit Release von WoW: Bei der Queste um Arikara in Thousand Needles behauptet am Ende Magatha Grimtotem (deren ganzer restlicher Stamm ja sonst als Verräter fungiert....), daß Cairne Bloodhoof die Geister erzürnt hat, weil er sich nicht mehr an die alten Wege hält und deswegen Arikara als personifizierte Rache gekommen ist, um ihn zu töten. Bezeichnenderweise ist das, was aus dem Ei in der Questreihe schlüpft so ein Schlangen-Vieh, das überall auftaucht, wo Grimtotems in der Nähe sind, das der guten Magatha als Bote dient und das den kleinen Hund namens "Vater" tötet, als es auftaucht. Und nur der Fürsprache von Magatha ist es auch zu verdanken, daß die Verlassenen überhaupt in die Horde durften, Cairne und Thrall waren eigentlich dagegen.

Zwergen Schamanen? Aber klar! Wenn man sich ihre Vorfahren, die Irdenen, anguckt, dann ist es ein Wunder, daß sie ans Licht glauben und nicht an die Elemente. Vielleicht findet da eine Art von "Wiedervereinigung" statt?

Verlassenen-Jäger? Aber hallo! Die Anführerin ist der Waldläufer-Captain gewesen, wenn das mal keine Jägerin ist! Und da bisher noch keine Alleria (oder die andere Schwester, von der auf der netten Münze aus dem Brunnen die Rede ist) aufgetaucht ist, könnte es durchaus sein, daß sie noch autaucht und eine gewisse Art von Läuterung für Sylvanas ansteht, die ihr altes Jäger-Ego wieder etwas mehr zum Vorschein bringt (ihre Kleidung hat sie ja schon von Banshee-Kleid zu Jägerin-Rüstung gewechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und ein paar ihrer Leute machens ihr nach?

Azshara hat einen Pakt mit Sargeras, dem Anführer der Legion, einem der Titanen. Wenn jetzt schon die Diener der anderen Titanen auf dem Plan sind, dann wäre es doch nur logisch, wenn die gute Azshara auch wieder an die Oberfläche kommt und ihren Part übernimmt. In ganz Azeroth sind eh schon Hinweise versteckt, daß die Nagas wieder auf dem Vormarsch sind. Im Gebiet Azshara gibt es schon seit längerem eine Zone, die deutlich als PvP-Gebiet zu erkennen ist, die aber noch ungenutzt herumsteht, vielleicht schon ein Hinweis auf die Veränderungen?

Im Pen&Paper-Sourcebook zu WoW ist auch recht genau beschrieben, was gerade am Hyjal, dem Standort des Nordrassil abgeht: Der Nordrassil wächst wieder und regeneriert sich, bewacht von den Drachen und den anderen Druiden-Verbündeten, allerdings graben sich die Dämonen unter der Erde an die Wurzeln heran. Immerhin steht der auf "einem" Quell der Ewigkeit. Auf den sicherlich auch andere als die Legion scharf sind. Azshara hat am ersten Quell Sageras beschworen, vielleicht hätte sie den neuen gerne um das nochmal zu probieren? Die alten Götter könnten versuchen wollen, die Kraft, die im Quell gebündelt war, wieder gleichmäßig auf der Welt zu verteilen, damit es nicht mehr so leicht ist sie zu bannen (wie eben vor der Ankunft der Titanen auf Azeroth).

Naja, wie auch immer, Platz für neue Abenteuer und die Fortführung alter Geschichten gibts auf Azeroth genug. Wenn das, was bisher nur Gerücht ist, so stimmt, dann wird das das coolste Addon ever. Darauf warte ich ja schon seit Ewigkeiten!

Viele Grüße
Sheeana


----------



## Georan (19. August 2009)

Nochma um den "teaser" zu cataclysm aufzugreifen, wie schon vielen gesagt ist es nur ein headset.

http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=96203.0


----------



## numisel (19. August 2009)

> Und da bisher noch keine Alleria (oder die andere Schwester, von der auf der netten Münze aus dem Brunnen die Rede ist) aufgetaucht ist



Dieser Schwester ist bereits aufgetaucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im ersten Buch der "Krieg der Ahnen"-Reihe wird beschrieben, dass die Schwester von Vereesa, der Frau von Rhonin, die jetzt mit ihm in Dalaran steht, getötet und als Banshee wiedergekommen ist. Eben diese Schwester ist Sylvanas.
Und was Aleria angeht, soweit ich weiss, ist sie damals mit Khadgar durchs Portal in die Scherbenwelt.


Und ich denke mal, die Alten Götter würden die Macht des Brunnens bündeln wollen, um aus ihrem Gefängnis raus zu kommen. Und Azshara würde wieder versuchen wollen, Sargeras zu beschwören.
Obwohl sie ja eigentlich jetzt ein Diener eines Gotter ist, da der ihm ja das Leben gerettet hat. Also könnte sie am Hyjal UND am Maelstrom versuchen, den Gott herbeizurufen.


----------



## Gartarus (19. August 2009)

Wenn ich endlich die verdammten Taurenschurken sehe bin ich glücklich. Sie verfolgen mich und klauen morgens meine Brötchen...


----------



## Reflox (19. August 2009)

Wäre schon cool aber ich würde mir so was, wie ne Sanduhr von den Bronzedrachen wünschen, damit man zwischen  normales Azeroth und zerstörtem wechseln kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freezex (19. August 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wäre schon cool aber ich würde mir so was, wie ne Sanduhr von den Bronzedrachen wünschen, damit man zwischen normales Azeroth und zerstörtem wechseln kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die idee wär doch genial.
Also ich würd auch ohne auskommen, aber wie ich so gehört haben gibts schon riesen protestaktionen gegen die Veränderung der alten welt und die idee wär doch n super Kompromis.


----------



## Heynrich (19. August 2009)

freezex schrieb:


> Die idee wär doch genial.
> Also ich würd auch ohne auskommen, aber wie ich so gehört haben gibts schon riesen protestaktionen gegen die Veränderung der alten welt und die idee wär doch n super Kompromis.



protest .. pff .. irgendwelche gimps, die sich wichtig machen wollen ... "oohh die alte welt net verändern" blablabla
steckt doch überhaupt kein sinn dahinter das NICHT zu tun. die WoW Geschichte lebt! Ich find es genial, wenn das passieren würde, da du so Dynamik im Spiel hast. Miterlebst, wie sich die Geschichte entwickelt..

von meiner Seite her ein Daumen hoch zu Cata ...aber ... auch hier heisst es auf offizielles Statement warten, alles andere ist nur Spekulatius


----------



## StCuthbert (19. August 2009)

Gecko93 schrieb:


> Wenn wir mal von der 'Tatsache absehen das es Blizz sowieso nicht interessiert was in der Story passiert


  Das klingt so, als würde die Story von jemand anderen geschrieben. Nein. Blizzard schreibt die Story. Und sie schreiben sie immer weiter.



Gecko93 schrieb:


> (Hallo?! Man kann die alten Götter töten. Die haben WELTEN gebaut!)


Nein. Das waren die Titanen.



Gecko93 schrieb:


> Das einige Gebiete überschwemmt werden ist nicht unwahrscheinlich. Die Naga verfügen üer große Magische Kräfte und auch über technische Möglichkeiten     (Man betrachte die riesigen Pumpen in den Zangermarschen). Außerdem weiß niemand wie groß / mächtig ihr Reich nach der Explosion geworden ist.


  Ich tippe mal, die Naga sind - wenn überhaupt - nicht alleine verantwortlich. Ein gewisser Drache hat da bestimmt seine Hände im Spiel (http://www.wowwiki.com/Deathwing). Insbesondere: "Certain legends surrounding Deathwing claim that as the Earth-Warder,  Deathwing shaped the land so the races would not go to war over land  and resources. When he went mad, Deathwing lowered the mountains and  allowed the races to intermingle. He ruined fertile land and destroyed  other terrain so that the races would be forced to fight for food.  Deathwing's efforts gave birth to an occupation that has remained with  all races since then: war."
Ein allgemeines Ansteigen der Meere würde andere Folgen haben, als die Globen in Ulduar erkennen lassen.



Gecko93 schrieb:


> Tauren würden NIEMALS an das heilige Licht glauben ( welches ein Religion ist und nicht einfach eine Klasse)


Woher willst du das wissen? Kennst du alle Tauren? Und nein, es ist keine Religion im eigentlichen Sinne.



Gecko93 schrieb:


> Menschen Jäger passen natürlich wiederum super.


  Sie passen genauso gut wie alle anderen Kombinationen, über die spekuliert wird. Sie vertreten eher die Außnahme, als die Regel (Hochgeborene/Shen´dralar=Nachtelfen Magier oder Wildhammer-Zwerge=Schamanen <manche sogar Druiden> z.B.). Also warum nicht ein paar Tauren, die sich dem Licht verpflichten? Ich kann mir die Gnomenprieser vergleichsweise schlechter erklären.



Gecko93 schrieb:


> -Geht Garnicht:
> 
> Thrall als Wächter?! WTF
> Es werden AUSSCHLIEßLICH Magier Wächter! Noch dazu ist Thrall ein Ork und ich wage anzuzweifeln das der Rat von Tirisfall einem Gschöpf einer Rasse trauen würde die schon 2x von ihrem ärgsten Feind bekehrt wurde trauen würde.


Es wird einen neuen Rat geben, in dem nicht nur Magier, sondern auch Schamanen, Druiden und Prieser vertreten sind (-->Comic http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=96339.0).



Gecko93 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist Thrall der der die Horde zusammhält.
> Trolle und Tauren haben ein Bündnis mit Thrall persönlich und eher darraus folgend eines mit dessen Volk.


Das wird in der Tat ein Problem. Für Konfliktstoff innerhalb der einzelnen Völker und Fraktionen, aber auch zwischen diesen natürlich ist gesorgt. Welcome to the World of WARcraft.



Gecko93 schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen man muss abwarten wie Blizz da wieder den Geschichtsstrang biegt und hoffen das sie ihn wenigstens nicht zerbrechen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich finde nicht, dass da viel gebogen wird. Eher weiterentwickelt. Es kommt mir ein wenig so vor, als würde man ein Geschichtsbuch bis zu dem Kapitel lesen, in dem es um das 19. Jahrhundert geht und dann im 21. wieder weiterzumachen. Resultat: WTF!!!! Autos sind gegen die LORE!!!!


----------



## Dragó82 (19. August 2009)

Zum Thema heiliges Licht und Tauren schon jetzt gibt es in Wow 4 unterarten des Lichts.

Das Heilige Religiöse Licht wie wir es kennen, als Leitfaden des guten und Hoffnung.
Dies nutzen die Menschen ,Zwerge und Hochelfen.

Das Licht als gewählt und einzig richtiger weg, jeder der sich nicht dem Licht beugt ist zum Tode verdammt.
Diese doch recht Fanatische Überzeugung nutzt der Scharlachrote Orden.

Das Segen der Naru als Heilige Führer des Lichtdes.
Hier sind die Draenei dabei .

Und dann noch Die Unterwerfung des Heiligen lichtes um seine machtgier und seine stärke zu nutzen.
Diese alles andere als reine art, wird von den Blutelfen angewendet.

Die Tauren können eine von den schon bekannten formen des Lichts nutzen oder eine komplett neue.


----------



## freezex (19. August 2009)

Heynrich schrieb:


> protest .. pff .. irgendwelche gimps, die sich wichtig machen wollen ... "oohh die alte welt net verändern" blablabla
> steckt doch überhaupt kein sinn dahinter das NICHT zu tun. die WoW Geschichte lebt! Ich find es genial, wenn das passieren würde, da du so Dynamik im Spiel hast. Miterlebst, wie sich die Geschichte entwickelt..
> 
> von meiner Seite her ein Daumen hoch zu Cata ...aber ... auch hier heisst es auf offizielles Statement warten, alles andere ist nur Spekulatius




Ich stimm dir ja zu, 
nur es gab grad erst auf dem realm manoroth ne aktion wo 2500 Leute Gnome erstellt haben um zu protestieren und haben scheinbar auch mit wem von blizzard reden können (also zumindest zwei drei Gründer) und jo die waren scheinbar in wenigen Tagen gefunden und wenn du dir jetzt die 100erten von Theards von wegen will classic zurück ansiehst werden die wohl noch schnell weitere finden.

Diese Idee wär nur n guter kompromiss, ausser natürlich classic/BC/WotLK-Server würden errichtet, dan wären wir diese anti veränderungsleute entlich los.


----------



## Shadarke (19. August 2009)

bin ja morgen auf der game com  und blizz ist da frage da mal was wer will was wissen  schreibt mir


----------



## Lobiño (19. August 2009)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Zum Thema heiliges Licht und Tauren schon jetzt gibt es in Wow 4 unterarten des Lichts.
> 
> Das Heilige Religiöse Licht wie wir es kennen, als Leitfaden des guten und Hoffnung.
> Dies nutzen die Menschen ,Zwerge und Hochelfen.
> ...



Es fehlen 2 Fakten: Zum einen das Licht der Elune und zum anderen die Einstellungsänderung der Blutelfenpriester und Paladine nach der Wiederherstellung des Sonnenbrunnnens.


----------



## Shamman (19. August 2009)

Also ich weiß nich obs schon erwähnt wurde ich wills nur nochmal für leute schreiben dies nich gesehen haben:
Wegen Nachtelf-Magier:
Sowies ausschaut könnts schon sein
auf nem bild wird der Tempel des Mondes in Darnassus gezeigt(Patch 3.2.2 Testserver)
und da steht ein Nachtelf mit einem Stab und drunter steht 
,,The Highborn`` außerdem heißt er  Erzmagier......
und in einem gespräch mit jemd. sagt er :
,,wir wollen sich nichtmehr verstecken und jetzt Helfen mit unserer magie``
halt so ähnlich
also man weiß nich...
wers nachschaun will ist auf mmo-champion
also bis freitag dann sehn wirs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (20. August 2009)

freezex schrieb:


> Ich stimm dir ja zu,
> nur es gab grad erst auf dem realm manoroth ne aktion wo 2500 Leute Gnome erstellt haben um zu protestieren und haben scheinbar auch mit wem von blizzard reden können (also zumindest zwei drei Gründer) und jo die waren scheinbar in wenigen Tagen gefunden und wenn du dir jetzt die 100erten von Theards von wegen will classic zurück ansiehst werden die wohl noch schnell weitere finden.
> 
> Diese Idee wär nur n guter kompromiss, ausser natürlich classic/BC/WotLK-Server würden errichtet, dan wären wir diese anti veränderungsleute entlich los.



Mit zwei, drei "Gründern" von BLizzard, ja nee, is klaa, ich hab auch schon Nächte lang mit Paul McCartney gechattet, jedenfalls hat der Typ behauptet, das er es wäre.

Überleg dir mal WER BLizzard gegründet hat, diese Leute siehst du GARANTIERT nicht ingame oder in Foren wie diesem, auch nicht im offiziellen und nur weil sich 2.500 von 12 Millionen Leuten einen Gnom erstellen, kommen die nicht aus ihren Ferienhäusern angeflogen.


----------



## Avenenera (20. August 2009)

Shamman schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nich obs schon erwähnt wurde ich wills nur nochmal für leute schreiben dies nich gesehen haben:
> Wegen Nachtelf-Magier:
> Sowies ausschaut könnts schon sein
> auf nem bild wird der Tempel des Mondes in Darnassus gezeigt(Patch 3.2.2 Testserver)
> ...



Nachtelfenmagier

Bevor die Quelle der Ewigkeit vor 10.000 Jahren vernichtet wurden waren fast alle Nachtelfen anhänger der Arkanan Künste. Damit haben sie auch versucht ein Portal für die Legion und Sargeras zu öffnen. 

Der erste wirkliche  Druide unter Nachtelfen war Furion. Nach der großen Katastrophe gab es weiterhin Magier neben den Druiden, die immer mehr wurden. Erst als einige Zeit später ein von Magiern erzeugter Sturm (oder so ähnlich) große Teile vom Eschental bedrohten/zerstörten, wurden sie von Kalimdor verbannt. 

Fast alle sind dann nach Azeroth gekommen und wurden zu den heutigen Hochelfen/Blutelfen. Einige wenige blieben in Kalimdor versteckt, zB in Düsterbruch.

Als Nachtelfenmagier wird man wegen den ganzen Dingen die sie verschuldet haben wohl so beliebt unter seinesgleichen sein wie ein DK zu Beginn.

Tante Edit will noch sagen das vor 10.000 Jahren die höchsten Magier, die die unter Azshara direkt dienten, die Hochwohlgeborenen genannt wurden.


----------



## Werfloh (20. August 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Mit zwei, drei "Gründern" von BLizzard, ja nee, is klaa, ich hab auch schon Nächte lang mit Paul McCartney gechattet, jedenfalls hat der Typ behauptet, das er es wäre.
> 
> Überleg dir mal WER BLizzard gegründet hat, diese Leute siehst du GARANTIERT nicht ingame oder in Foren wie diesem, auch nicht im offiziellen und nur weil sich 2.500 von 12 Millionen Leuten einen Gnom erstellen, kommen die nicht aus ihren Ferienhäusern angeflogen.



Ich glaube er meinte wohl eher, dass zwei oder drei Gnome mit einem von Blizz quatschen konnten. Wahrscheinlich nen Gm, der gesagt hat, dass öffentlich Gnomenprotest laut §24 des AGB (Azerothisches Gesetzbuch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) verboten sind oder so^^


----------



## freezex (20. August 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Mit zwei, drei "Gründern" von BLizzard, ja nee, is klaa, ich hab auch schon Nächte lang mit Paul McCartney gechattet, jedenfalls hat der Typ behauptet, das er es wäre.
> 
> Überleg dir mal WER BLizzard gegründet hat, diese Leute siehst du GARANTIERT nicht ingame oder in Foren wie diesem, auch nicht im offiziellen und nur weil sich 2.500 von 12 Millionen Leuten einen Gnom erstellen, kommen die nicht aus ihren Ferienhäusern angeflogen.




jo vielleicht n wenig unglücklich formoliert XD aber wie werfloh richtig erkannt hat, meinte ich das nicht 2500 leute mit blizzardmitarbeiter reden konnten sondern die 2 oder 3 die die Aktion ins leben geruffen haben und das es ein hohes Tier bei blizz war bezweifle ich, 
aber jo die haben so viel ich gehört hab serverinter innert ein paar stunden die leute zusammengefunden und wenn das nicht seltsamerweise n ausamerealm ist, dan könnts schon was ausmachen wenn man auf nem durchschnittlicher server 2500 spieler findet die so einen hass auf die erneuerungen haben.


----------



## Baldrius (20. August 2009)

ICH WERD EUCH JETZ MAL MEINE MEINUNG SAGEN! ^^

Blizz ham den namen Cataclysm wahrscheinlich nur gekauft und "Scheinhinweise" rausgeworfen damit die (so wie ich das bisher gesehn hab) dauerjammernde community wieder was zum spekuliern hat und flamen kann^^

ehrlich: ich spiele WoW jetz seit dezember 2005, es war damals das beste mmorpg aufm markt,das wars 2006,2007,2008 und das isses nach wie vor UND das wirds auch weiterhin sein für lange zeit. 

und in diesen bald 4 jahren hab ich KONSTANT 2 dinge beobachtet: n geiles game UND foren voll mit "nicht jugendfreie wörter" die zwar tag für tag prophezeien dass blizzard "alles kaputtmacht" aber trotzdem weitermachen und zwar aus einem grund: WoW is das beste!

Und jetz kommt und flamed mich ich bin auf alles vorbereitet von Gimp über Boon bis No-Reallife-Loser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (20. August 2009)

Baldrius schrieb:


> Blizz ham den namen Cataclysm wahrscheinlich nur gekauft und "Scheinhinweise" rausgeworfen damit die (so wie ich das bisher gesehn hab) dauerjammernde community wieder was zum spekuliern hat und flamen kann^^



Das ist eher unwahrscheinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Baldrius schrieb:


> und in diesen bald 4 jahren hab ich KONSTANT 2 dinge beobachtet: n geiles game UND foren voll mit "nicht jugendfreie wörter" die zwar tag für tag prophezeien dass blizzard "alles kaputtmacht" aber trotzdem weitermachen und zwar aus einem grund: WoW is das beste!



Geheult wurde schon bei den unterschieden Zwischen Beta und Retrail, ge[storben|heult] wird halt immer ^^


----------



## Eysenbeiss (20. August 2009)

Baldrius schrieb:


> ICH WERD EUCH JETZ MAL MEINE MEINUNG SAGEN! ^^
> 
> Blizz ham den namen Cataclysm wahrscheinlich nur gekauft und "Scheinhinweise" rausgeworfen damit die (so wie ich das bisher gesehn hab) dauerjammernde community wieder was zum spekuliern hat und flamen kann^^
> 
> ...




Ich bermerke dazu nur eins: du hättest weniger Zeit mit WoW und mehr Zeit mit einem Grammatikbuch verbringen sollen, vor allem aber mal bei Google "Zeichensetzung" eingeben.


----------



## Astrad (20. August 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Ich bermerke dazu nur eins: du hättest weniger Zeit mit WoW und mehr Zeit mit einem Grammatikbuch verbringen sollen, vor allem aber mal bei Google "Zeichensetzung" eingeben.




Ich finde es immer wieder amüsant,dass manche Leute meinen sie müssten andere wegen ihrer Grammatik und/oder Rechtschreibung an den Pranger stellen,es dabei aber selber nicht mal richtig können.

@Thema

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das Blizzard die Marke/den Namen Catalysm hat schützen lassen,nur um die Spieler spekulieren zu lassen.Aber naja,warten wir einfach mal ab.Nach dem kommenden Wochenend wissen wir hoffentlich ein wenig mehr.


----------



## kazzar667 (20. August 2009)

furious schrieb:


> natürlich stimmt das nicht >.<
> ach stornieren geht auch über buffed? XD



Doch das stimmt wohl!!! Mal Test Server P 3.2.2 gezock?!

Magie kehrt zu den Nachtelfen zurück und es gibt neue Dialoge auch im Bezug auf Mount Hyjal!!!

Das sind keine Gerüchte sondern zukünftige Änderungen!!! OMG es ist doch gut das sich viel ändert in WOW sonst stirbt das Spiel und dann habt ihr Grund zu mekern aber doch nicht jetzt schon!!!
Ich kann es nur immer wieder sagen: Wem etwas nicht gefällt an WOW der soll es auch nicht zocken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KilJael (20. August 2009)

Ich weiß ich werd jetzt sicher geflamed, als Kacknoob etc. beschimpft, bin ja von der WoW-Com nichts andere gewohnt, aber kam einer von euch schonmal auf die Idee das Cataclysm auch einfach nur Warcraft 4 sein kann? den so ich mich entsinnen kann hat Blizz nie bestätigt das Cataclysm ein WoW Add-On is und die ganzen "Spekulationen" von wegen Tauren Pala und Thrall als nächster Wächter von Tirisfal (Hier besteht übrigens Erklärungsbedarf, wenn Medivh ermordet wird wie gibt er dann die Macht an Thrall weiter? Weil die Macht wurde immer von Wächter zu Wächter weitergegeben) sind ja alle nur Hirngespienste wie der Verfasser bereits in seinen ersten Spekulationen zugab.


----------



## Arnorns (20. August 2009)

KilJael schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich werd jetzt sicher geflamed, als Kacknoob etc. beschimpft, bin ja von der WoW-Com nichts andere gewohnt, aber kam einer von euch schonmal auf die Idee das Cataclysm auch einfach nur Warcraft 4 sein kann? den so ich mich entsinnen kann hat Blizz nie bestätigt das Cataclysm ein WoW Add-On is und die ganzen "Spekulationen" von wegen Tauren Pala und Thrall als nächster Wächter von Tirisfal (Hier besteht übrigens Erklärungsbedarf, wenn Medivh ermordet wird wie gibt er dann die Macht an Thrall weiter? Weil die Macht wurde immer von Wächter zu Wächter weitergegeben) sind ja alle nur Hirngespienste wie der Verfasser bereits in seinen ersten Spekulationen zugab.



sie haben sich aber die domain www.wow-cataclysm.com gesichert
denke das dürfte ein hinweis auf eine erweiterung sein


----------



## Sheeana (21. August 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> Dieser Schwester ist bereits aufgetaucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na klar ist Sylvanas die Schwester von Alleria, darum gings ja in diesem Teil meines Postings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber auf der Münze "wünscht" Alleria was für ihre SchwesterN, also Mehrzahl, was heißt es gibt mehr Schwestern von Alleria als Sylvanas. Und Alleria ist nicht auf der Scherbenwelt, zumindest nicht mehr. Khadgar ist da, auf die anderen findet man Hinweise, aber Alleria...kein einizges Wort, nur ihren Posten und ihre Feste und noch irgendwas.... aber nichts von ihr selbst. Ich bin mir sicher, daß sie noch auftaucht, spätestens nachdem ich das Medaillon von ihr bei Sylvanas abgegeben hatte. Die Queste hat Blizzard nicht einfach so eingefügt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ach ja, wegen der Nachtelfen und der Magie: Diejenigen, die sich um Azshara und ihre magischen Versuche versammelt hatten und nach einigen Jahren sich selbst als "Die Hochgeborenen" bezeichneten waren Magier. Die anderen hielten es weiter mit Elune und fanden die Magie gar nicht gut, unternahmen aber noch nichts. Dann kam es zu der großen Schlacht (War of the Ancients), als Azshara Sageras durch den Quell der Ewigkeit zu sich beschwor, die in der Spaltung der Welt und in der Entstehung des Maelstrom resultierte. Furion, Tyrande und die anderen, die mit gegen Azshara gekämfpt hatten retteten sich nach Kalimdor, wo Illidan sie schon freudestrahlend erwartete, der Wasser vom Quell mitgenommen und einen neuen Quell der Ewigkeit "gepflanzt" hatte. Daraufhin sperrte Furion seinen Bruder ein (befreit wird er erst im WC3) und der Rest lies sich nieder. Einige wollten aber nicht von der Magie lassen, woraufhin sie ebenfalls verbannt wurden (das waren dann später die Hochelfen) und über das Meer in die Östlichen Königreiche kamen (gerade so...). Nachtelfen wendeten keinsterlei rohe Magie an, das war verboten (also, nur die durch "Natur gemilderte" druidische oder die durch "Elune gereinigte" priesterliche Kraft durfte verwendet werden). Im Pen and Paper bekommen Nachtelfen-Dudus von vorbeigehenden Magiern schon Migräne. 
Allerdings ist das ja in den letzten Jahren ziemlich aufgeweicht: Sogar im hochheiligen Tempel von Darnassus gibts eine Magierin, die die bis dahin verpönten und verbotenen Portale lehrt. Und das rote Leuchten, beim Aufstieg von Rut'theran nach Darnassus ist auch ein Portal. Warum sollten also ein paar Nachtelfen nicht doch ihre Neugier entdecken und die Magie lernen? Vor allem die jüngeren, die sich nicht so genau erinnern, was passiert, wenn man zu viel Magie um sich wirft (oder... nach der früheren Lehre überhaupt Magie anwendet....) und die sich nicht mehr so gerne bevormunden lassen, von einem Furion, der ja angeblich tot ist (ja, ich weiß, das ist er nicht, aber das Gerücht hält sich ja unter dem Nachtelfen hartnäckig)....


----------



## Meresin (21. August 2009)

hat einer von euch schon diesen ominösen link endeckt? 

http://www.chip.de/news/Blizzcon-Neues-von...o_37708976.html

nen trailer fake?


----------



## Ultimo01 (21. August 2009)

Meresin schrieb:


> hat einer von euch schon diesen ominösen link endeckt?
> 
> http://www.chip.de/news/Blizzcon-Neues-von...o_37708976.html
> 
> nen trailer fake?


 ich trau dem link ned, is der sicher?


----------



## Elyt (21. August 2009)

Jop, link is sicher. Ich tippe auf fake.


----------



## Lykono (21. August 2009)

hättest du dir mal genau durchgelesen was da steht hättest du das nicht übersehen

mom...


So werden erste Bilder des neuen Add-ons für World of Warcraft 
erwartet. Gerüchteweise 
soll die "Cataclysm" genannte Erweiterung den Spielern den Zugang zu zwei neuen Völkern ermöglichen. So können WoW-Fans vielleicht bald als Goblin oder Worg, eine an Werwölfe erinnernde Rasse, durch die virtuellen Lande ziehen. 

so da steht das nichts bestätigt ist so far 

warten wir das wochenende ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Werfloh (21. August 2009)

Lykono schrieb:


> hättest du dir mal genau durchgelesen was da steht hättest du das nicht übersehen
> 
> mom...
> 
> ...



Wohl eher noch 2-3 Stunden. Laut Plan soll ja heute Abend schon was zu Wow kommen.


----------



## Teradas (21. August 2009)

Meresin schrieb:


> hat einer von euch schon diesen ominösen link endeckt?
> 
> http://www.chip.de/news/Blizzcon-Neues-von...o_37708976.html
> 
> nen trailer fake?


1. Link ist sicher.
2.Fake,"Alpha-Test Open now" ?!?!
Was soll das denn,WotLK ist nichtmal nen Jahr raus,und die wollen mit Alphatest anfangen.
Nein,glaube nicht,dass das von Blizzard ist.


----------



## The Paladin (21. August 2009)

Ich denke das der Trailer ein FAke ist. WoW-Visdeos von Blizzard sind normalerweise Aufwändiger


----------



## Killdich (21. August 2009)

Also wenn man sich das Video anschaut, steht daneben:

Alpha Invite
Die offizielle Einladung zur Testversion küdet vom neuen WoW Cataclysm. 

oO


----------



## The Paladin (21. August 2009)

Ahhh, ich hasse Rechtschreibfehler ......


----------



## Grotuk (21. August 2009)

1 Stunde noch dann wissen wir mehr. Bin ja sowas von aufgeregt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (21. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> 1. Link ist sicher.
> 2.Fake,"Alpha-Test Open now" ?!?!
> Was soll das denn,WotLK ist nichtmal nen Jahr raus,und die wollen mit Alphatest anfangen.
> Nein,glaube nicht,dass das von Blizzard ist.



Naja... wenn man an Blizzards Aussage denkt "jedes Jahr ein neues AddOn" wird es für nen Alphatest allerhöchste Eisenbahn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alpha heißt ja quasi nix... unfertige Spielwelt, unfertige Bosskämpfe etc. pp. 

Könnte auch ein Indiz dafür sein das nach 3.3 und Arthas ableben Cataclysm nicht allzu lange auf sich warten lässt (nicht so wie von BC zu WotLK).

Btw. ich glaube auch nicht das es von Blizzard ist.


----------



## Lykono (21. August 2009)

kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen das video ist viel zu unspektakuler als das dieses VON blizzard über wow sein könnte
da ist man ganz andere sachen gewöhnt


----------



## Grotuk (21. August 2009)

Ich würd übrigens Lachen wenn Cataclysm ne nebelkerze war und doch der Smaragdgrüne Traum kommt. 

Aja Trailer is fake. Blizz arbeitet zwar schon fleißig am Addon aber solche Trailer prodden sie nicht. Viel zu lame um real zu sein.


----------



## The Paladin (21. August 2009)

Wisst ihr, eine Geile Heldenklasse für ein zukünftiges Addon wäre der Braumeister. Kann gespielt werden von Zwergen (Allianz) und Trolle (Horde). Oder es könnte den Beruf Braumeister geben wo man fürkurze zeit einen gewiisen Effekt auslöst (z.B. Man Torkelt und die Ausweichchance ist erhöht). Das wäre echt geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meresin (21. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, eine Geile Heldenklasse für ein zukünftiges Addon wäre der Braumeister. Kann gespielt werden von Zwergen (Allianz) und Trolle (Horde). Oder es könnte den Beruf Braumeister geben wo man fürkurze zeit einen gewiisen Effekt auslöst (z.B. Man Torkelt und die Ausweichchance ist erhöht). Das wäre echt geil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hmm wollte das ganze als user news reinschreiben, bin aber wohl zu doof dafür, wird immer wieder gelöscht ^^ 

also ich find den trailer seltsam, ist ein alpha invite trailer, zudem reiht dieser sich auf chip.de in eine reihe mit den offizielen diablo 3 und starcraft 2 trailern ein


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (21. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, eine Geile Heldenklasse für ein zukünftiges Addon wäre der Braumeister. Kann gespielt werden von Zwergen (Allianz) und Trolle (Horde). Oder es könnte den Beruf Braumeister geben wo man fürkurze zeit einen gewiisen Effekt auslöst (z.B. Man Torkelt und die Ausweichchance ist erhöht). Das wäre echt geil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur nicht von Trollen oO
Braumeister käme mit Pandaren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## The Paladin (21. August 2009)

Warum keine Trolle als Braumeister? Trolle sind doch der Gegenpart zu Zwergen!


----------



## Soramac (21. August 2009)

Cataclysm nicht wirklich oder?

Doch!

Wurde alles bestätigt soeben auf der Blizzcon in einem Trailer.


----------



## phipush1 (21. August 2009)

es ist klar,
worgen ali goblins horde
soeben bestätigt


----------



## Liberiana (21. August 2009)

Kann man sich den Trailer irgendwo anschauen? Ich meine ausser übermorgen auf youtube?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüner Schami (21. August 2009)

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/


----------



## Soulfly2k (21. August 2009)

hi,

also ich freue mich sehr auf den addon, hoffe doch sehr das die nicht entäuschent wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

neues addon mit retro bösse, neue klassen combi (sind welche komisch und unpassend, aber mal sehen). 
neue rassen worgens ist gute idee, aber als gegner oder so hätten sie so vampir als rassen nehmen soll.

würde besten passen worgen und vampir als gegner. 

Fliegen über Azeroth, coole sache; wird sehr ofte Cityraids geben, wette ich so. Ally vs Horde Raids bis zum Showdowns. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gebe Blizz die Daumen, dass sie was daraus machen sollen.  :Thump Up!

Long Live Legend of Azeroth




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (21. August 2009)

/wink an all die zweifler, die uns ausgelacht haben weil wir uns sicher waren^^


----------



## -RD- (21. August 2009)

Yours schrieb:


> * Azshara will become a low level (~10-20) zone.
> Made my Day xDDD



Hihihi...


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (21. August 2009)

oehm leute wieso sollte blizz en trailer veroefentlichen (http://www.wow-europe.com/cataclysm/media/?autoplay=true#video) und dann doch was ganz anderes machen also stelle ich mir vor das sie das wirklich durchziehen ich mach ja nich umsonst nen video und dann mach loesche ich es wieder ... waer ja bloed O.o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (21. August 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Kann man sich den Trailer irgendwo anschauen? Ich meine ausser übermorgen auf youtube?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ehh uebermorgen? das schon zeit gestern in youtube ich lade das grad auf deutsch ein ..


----------



## SirCotare (21. August 2009)

Trailer, Bilder, Infos: http://wow.3025-game.de/blizzcon_2009/


----------



## Orentil (22. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *sich über die worgen für die allis freu* 
hoffe catalysm erscheint bald,schätze/hoffe ende mai anfang juni nächsten jahres wirds rauskommen. ich geh mich jetz noch ne weile freuen und dann geh ich auch pennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Orentil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (22. August 2009)

WTF ist das?!?!?!??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Ein Screenshot?

Achso... das Ding... Eines der neuen Monster?


----------



## Nimroth22 (22. August 2009)

Ein Schnappschuss aus nem echt fetten Trailer ,ich bin echt gespannt auf die Erweiterung muss ich sagen (Will ich sagen    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   )


----------



## MrCowabunga (22. August 2009)

Nicht schlecht aber auf der offiziellen Cataclysm-Seite steht nichts von wegen Thrall als Wächter von Tirisfal oder dass Cairne ermordet wird (zum Glück).


----------



## delta1337 (22. August 2009)

LOL!!!
Worgen und Gobo´s....
Naja dem einen gefällts dem anderen  nicht.
Tauren-Paladin x)), also schlechter gehts jah wohl net mehr hihi^^ Was haben Tauren mit dem "Heiligen Licht" zu tun xD
Naja ich denke mal das neue Addon kann jah nur besser als WOTLK werden. Also der trailer sah jah ganz nett aus ist sogar ne überlegung wert da wieder anzufangen zu zocken^^


----------



## monkeysponkey (22. August 2009)

sagtmal wie wird Cataclysm richtig ausgesprochen? so wie man es liest?


----------



## Dragó82 (22. August 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> WTF ist das?!?!?!??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ein Hobgoblin




delta1337 schrieb:


> LOL!!!
> Worgen und Gobo´s....
> Naja dem einen gefällts dem anderen  nicht.*
> Tauren-Paladin x)), also schlechter gehts jah wohl net mehr hihi^^ Was haben Tauren mit dem "Heiligen Licht" zu tun xD*
> Naja ich denke mal das neue Addon kann jah nur besser als WOTLK werden. Also der trailer sah jah ganz nett aus ist sogar ne überlegung wert da wieder anzufangen zu zocken^^




Das sin Hinduistische Tauren in Indien sind Kühe auch Heilig xD


----------



## voegi84 (22. August 2009)

Zuerst müsste Blizzard mal die Grafik überarbeiten!!!

Sonst würde ich mir nie überlegen nach einer 2 jährigen Pause zurückzukehren.

Die Grafik ist verglichen mit anderen mmo's wirklich 'KiKa'!!!


----------



## Zaid (22. August 2009)

voegi84 schrieb:


> Zuerst müsste Blizzard mal die Grafik überarbeiten!!!
> 
> Sonst würde ich mir nie überlegen nach einer 2 jährigen Pause zurückzukehren.
> 
> Die Grafik ist verglichen mit anderen mmo's wirklich 'KiKa'!!!




Blizz hat angekündigt ein großes Grafikupdate zu machen doppel so hohe sichtweite,
Wasserreflektionen sprich dein Char spiegelt sich im Wasser und allgemein die Texturen werden überarbeitet.


----------



## Mardoo (22. August 2009)

Ich werd mir das addon nicht holen, ausser aion etc. sind scheisse... die ändeurngen sind ja ma nen witz, jetz wirds das spiel extra casual und wiedereinsteigerfreundlich, da ja die classic welt verändert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht hat man ja dann bock noch nen neuen 85er zu machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber gut, mal gucken was das mit dem neuen rated BG wird...ich glaub ned dass man da genug leute zusammenbekommt um das effektiv zu machen.....5on5 kann man ja nedma anständig machen 0o

aber hey, vielleicht wird BWL, MC etc. recycelt.....höchst warscheinlich sogar lol


----------



## Grushdak (22. August 2009)

Ja jammert nur rum - und Ihr werdet mit Sicherheit die sein,
die beim Mitternachtsvorkauf sich die Beine dann abfrieren werden - nur um es als einer der Ersten zu haben -
dieses "achso Doof" Addon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Währendessen kaufen  "wir Suchtis" das AddOn in aller Ruhe, die Woche darauf ... ^^

Von nix ne Ahnung, weil wie auch ... ab groß den Mund aufreißen ...

Ich warte erstmal ab, werde es aber bestimmt dennoch holen ... Vorfreude inclusive ...

greetz


----------



## Traklar (22. August 2009)

monkeysponkey schrieb:


> sagtmal wie wird Cataclysm richtig ausgesprochen? so wie man es liest?



Richtige englische Aussprache, siehe Google 15 sec Suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2009)

Ich werde es mir 100% holen. Auch wenn ich Hordler bin, weg mit Bankchar, Hallo Worg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Droyale (22. August 2009)

voegi84 schrieb:


> Zuerst müsste Blizzard mal die Grafik überarbeiten!!!
> 
> Sonst würde ich mir nie überlegen nach einer 2 jährigen Pause zurückzukehren.
> 
> Die Grafik ist verglichen mit anderen mmo's wirklich 'KiKa'!!!


musst du das in jeden Fred schreiben?


----------



## biemi (22. August 2009)

Das ist glaube ich schon der 10. Thread seid gestern Abend.
Ihr habt ein Internet aus dem ihr euch die ganzen derzeit vorhanden Infos holen könnt
und der rest kann spekuliert werden.

Doch man braucht doch nicht einen Thread aufmachen indem alles nochmal auf englisch ist.
Und wir wissen ja: alles was auf mmo-Champion auf englisch erscheint, kommt einige Stunden
später übersetzt auf Deutsch hier in Buffed!
Komisch das Redaktionen völlig gleiche Wörter und Sätzte verwenden nur in verschiedenen Sprachen.

So ihr könnt nun sinnlos weiterdiskudieren (wie die Kinder vor Weihnachten alle Schränke durchwhlen)!!!


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (22. August 2009)

Hey, In dem Trailer wid es finde ich so dargestellt das die verlorenen Inseln sozusagen die neue Hauptstadt der Goblins wird und Gilneas die neue Hauptstadt der Worgen wird. Aber da es ein Schlachtfeld gibt bei dem man in den Straßen von Gilneas kämpft (und ich mir hoffnung mache das auch Hordler in diese Stadt können) wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr glaubt das Gilneas zu den Worgen gehört oder nicht.

MfG Zerato


----------



## Raaandy (22. August 2009)

was is denn ein fred? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 egal^^

1. wurde die grafik stark überarbeitet
2. kann blizz nich plötzlich die grafik erstrahlen lassen das geht einfach nich
3. wird das blizz auch nich versuchen da viele gamer die wow spielen eben wie du es ausdrücken würdest kika pc´s 

das zur grafik

über den rest möcht ich dann auch nichmehr sagen, spiel verläuft sich im einheitsbrei


----------



## Maxugon (22. August 2009)

biemi schrieb:


> Das ist glaube ich schon der 10. Thread seid gestern Abend.
> Ihr habt ein Internet aus dem ihr euch die ganzen derzeit vorhanden Infos holen könnt
> und der rest kann spekuliert werden.
> 
> ...


das ist der älteste thread dazu <.<


----------



## Maxugon (22. August 2009)

Zerato_Thrall schrieb:


> Hey, In dem Trailer wid es finde ich so dargestellt das die verlorenen Inseln sozusagen die neue Hauptstadt der Goblins wird und Gilneas die neue Hauptstadt der Worgen wird. Aber da es ein Schlachtfeld gibt bei dem man in den Straßen von Gilneas kämpft (und ich mir hoffnung mache das auch Hordler in diese Stadt können) wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr glaubt das Gilneas zu den Worgen gehört oder nicht.
> 
> MfG Zerato


Gut möglich , dann wären alle Völker auch gut aufgeteilt:
Worgen , Nachtelfen , Dreanei-------->Kalimdor
Orc,Tauren,Trolle 

Menschen,Zwerge,Gnome------->Ost Königreiche
Untote,Goblins(die haben dann ne Insel so wie die im Schlingendorntal),Blutelfen


----------



## Littelbigboss (22. August 2009)

ich werds mir au net holen icch wart lieber auf das aoc addon (tiger groß ziehe darf)


----------



## YasoNRX (22. August 2009)

MrCowabunga schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht aber auf der offiziellen Cataclysm-Seite steht nichts von wegen Thrall als Wächter von Tirisfal oder dass Cairne ermordet wird (zum Glück).



Hoffe ich auch ^^ Das davon Nirgends was steht und es auch niemals kommen wird ^^


Zerato_Thrall schrieb:


> Hey, In dem Trailer wid es finde ich so dargestellt das die verlorenen Inseln sozusagen die neue Hauptstadt der Goblins wird und Gilneas die neue Hauptstadt der Worgen wird. Aber da es ein Schlachtfeld gibt bei dem man in den Straßen von Gilneas kämpft (und ich mir hoffnung mache das auch Hordler in diese Stadt können) wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr glaubt das Gilneas zu den Worgen gehört oder nicht.
> 
> MfG Zerato


Also wie ich so gelesen habe wird Gilneas wie Tw sein ;(
die Goblins und Worgen haben anscheinend keine Hauptstadt ähnlich der Trolle (Gnome bekommen anscheinen gnomeragan zurück ^^)
Die Goblins leben bei den Orcs und die Worgs anscheinend bei den Nachtelfen ka ^^


----------



## Nebola (22. August 2009)

Also nachdem ich mir den Trailer angeguckt habe, es sieht schon alles sehr geil aus, mit den Zerbrochenen Ländern, Lava etc pp.

Aber es gibt einfach Sachen die mich stören, 

an 1. Stelle Tauren Pala, dass geht einfach nicht.
Danach sowas wie Zwerg Schami, Troll Druide naja ok, Menschjäger ist eig. logisch, aber Nachtelf Mage ? passt auch net.

Dann sowas wie fliegen in Azeroth, klar wird bestimmt stellenweise nötig sein wenn alles in Lava liegt und kaputt ist, aber was wird noch passieren ?

ShadowRoxx0Rnîghtkîllér Schurken (oder andere Klassen) die in jedem Gebiet lowies becampen ? Also mit Flugmount wärs ja noch einfacher.

So Sachen wie Goblins, ich weiß ja net ich find die sehen Kacke aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Worgen ? Also bei dem einen Worg Druiden Bild bin ich mir auch unsicher, sieht auch serh seltsam aus.

Sowas wie Gnom Priest finde ich ganz ok, Untoter Hunter auch, nur halt geh Holy Pala Cow mal garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was ich sehr gut finde ist sowas, was erwähnt wurde mit den Städten, Gnome bekommen wohl Gnomeregan wieder, manche werden zerstört und müssen woanders hin.


----------



## Shaguar93 (22. August 2009)

Ich habe auf die Rassen geschaut: Tauren-Paladin, Zwerg-Schamane. Ich persönlich finde Zwergen-Schamanen schon die Krönung und es wäre auch ein Grund für mich mit WoW aufzuhören. Aber die neuen Rassen: Worgen und Goblins auf Quadbikes? Ist das euer Ernst?
Ich bin PvP'ler, spiele Arena mit allem Drum und Dran, aber wenn ich daran denke, dass später i-ein Worgen oder ein kleiner Goblin auf eine Nachtelfe einkloppt oder derartiges, dann vergeht mir die Lust am Spiel.
Ich fand zu BC-Zeiten es keine schlechte Idee Blutelfen in das Spiel zu integrieren, weil das wirklich zu WoW passte, auch wenn "Goblins" in die Geschichte angeblich passen. Ins Spiel aber NICHT!

Was haben Tauren mit der Macht des Lichts zu tun?
Was haben Zwerge, die sich auf Braufesten besaufen, mit der Schamanen-Kraft zu tun?
Wer will bitte später im PvE oder im PvP einen Worgen oder Goblin neben sich stehen haben?

Ich weiß das Goblins und Worgen die jüngeren Spieler total in den Bann ziehen. Ich persönlich werde das nicht mitmachen und mit WoW wahrscheinlich aufhören.


----------



## YasoNRX (22. August 2009)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Ich weiß das Goblins und Worgen die jüngeren Spieler total in den Bann ziehen. Ich persönlich werde das nicht mitmachen und mit WoW wahrscheinlich aufhören.


Aufwiedersehn


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2009)

Wird bei mir wie Wotlk. Beta-Videos kucken, wahllos Mobs verkloppen und aufs Addon warten (79-80 muss ja auch noch gemacht werden :/)...

Freu mich.


----------



## Rockedansky (22. August 2009)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich werde das nicht mitmachen und mit WoW wahrscheinlich aufhören.





Ich persönlich werde das mitmachen und mit WoW wieder anfangen.


----------



## Felixdk1990 (22. August 2009)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Ich habe auf die Rassen geschaut: Tauren-Paladin, Zwerg-Schamane. Ich persönlich finde Zwergen-Schamanen schon die Krönung und es wäre auch ein Grund für mich mit WoW aufzuhören. Aber die neuen Rassen: Worgen und Goblins auf Quadbikes? Ist das euer Ernst?
> Ich bin PvP'ler, spiele Arena mit allem Drum und Dran, aber wenn ich daran denke, dass später i-ein Worgen oder ein kleiner Goblin auf eine Nachtelfe einkloppt oder derartiges, dann vergeht mir die Lust am Spiel.
> Ich fand zu BC-Zeiten es keine schlechte Idee Blutelfen in das Spiel zu integrieren, weil das wirklich zu WoW passte, auch wenn "Goblins" in die Geschichte angeblich passen. Ins Spiel aber NICHT!
> 
> ...



Schon lustig wie jetzt wieder alle rumweinen das sie aufhörn und nie wieder spielen wolln ^^ war vor BC oder WOTLK auch so, und jetzt spieln sie doch alle immer noch ... naja, ich schau mir das Addon auf jeden fall mal an dann kann man immer noch entscheiden oder? ;-)

Und ich muss sagen dass dieses  Addon noch um einiges realistischer ist, als es BC war... das ganze bling bling zukuntfszeug war auch net grad so nice...


----------



## Compléxx (22. August 2009)

Shany schrieb:


> ich glaub nich das da blizz spinnt, sondern eher mmochampion.
> tauren-paladin, also ehrlich...




Hehe so absurd wie es auch tönt so wird es sein... TAUREN PALADIN.. rofl

Als nächstes kommt Tauren Schurke und Tauren Hexenmeister rofl


----------



## Rollfl (22. August 2009)

ich freu mich einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich find eigentlich alles gut was blizzard gemacht hat und es stört mich absolut nichts!!
ich hab kein problem mit den neuen alten klassen und freu mich schon auf die worgen/goblins
ausserdem bin ich schon auf die story rund um deathwing gespannt

es gibt kein "/ironie off" denn ich meine das ganze auch nicht ironisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (22. August 2009)

Rollfl schrieb:


> ich freu mich einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




joa klar ich freu mich auch ich werds mir 100% holen... aber im ernst jetzt stufe 85 und TAUREN PALADIN ist absurd!!!

Fliegen in Azeroth find ich jedoch wirklich geil


----------



## Apostasy (22. August 2009)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Ich habe auf die Rassen geschaut: Tauren-Paladin, Zwerg-Schamane. Ich persönlich finde Zwergen-Schamanen schon die Krönung und es wäre auch ein Grund für mich mit WoW aufzuhören. Aber die neuen Rassen: Worgen und Goblins auf Quadbikes? Ist das euer Ernst?
> Ich bin PvP'ler, spiele Arena mit allem Drum und Dran, aber wenn ich daran denke, dass später i-ein Worgen oder ein kleiner Goblin auf eine Nachtelfe einkloppt oder derartiges, dann vergeht mir die Lust am Spiel.
> Ich fand zu BC-Zeiten es keine schlechte Idee Blutelfen in das Spiel zu integrieren, weil das wirklich zu WoW passte, auch wenn "Goblins" in die Geschichte angeblich passen. Ins Spiel aber NICHT!
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich orientiert Blizzard sich an anderen Fantasie Universen (warhammer,herr der ringe). Prinzipiell finde ich die idee eigentlich sehr passend. Ebenfalls gefällt mir die umstrukturierung der alten welt, dennoch hätten sie das meiner meinung nach schon früher machen müssen. Die konkurrenz schläft nicht egal ob nun aion, hdro, war oder aoc und der ganze rest den ich jetzt vergessen habe. Vielleicht ist es aber auch wieder ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung - we shall see. 
._. aber warum sie Tauren als Paladine machen.....Schurken wären viel cooler gewesen xD so ne dicke kuh im tarnmodus gnihihihi


----------



## monkeysponkey (22. August 2009)

Traklar schrieb:


> Richtige englische Aussprache, siehe Google 15 sec Suche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## chris1221 (22. August 2009)

Und die Allis kriegen wieder Worgen was kriegt die Horde?Kleine grüne Goblins dazu noch Tauren Paladine?
Irgendwo hörts doch auf -_- hoffentlich ist es nur ein sehr verspäteter 1. April Scherz O.o


----------



## immortal15 (22. August 2009)

@ die die hier gejammert habem  

haha manchma is blöd wa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

viel spaß im RL 
und wir anderen werden deathwing erstmal den kampf ansagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (22. August 2009)

chris1221 schrieb:


> Und die Allis kriegen wieder Worgen was kriegt die Horde?Kleine grüne Goblins dazu noch Tauren Paladine?
> Irgendwo hörts doch auf -_- hoffentlich ist es nur ein sehr verspäteter 1. April Scherz O.o




rofl ja^^ich werde meinen Untoten Hexer zu nem alli machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/ironie off

der patch ist eigentlich wunderbar ausser das mit dem Tauren Paladin und worgen + Goblins und das was ich am behindersten finde STUFE 85 das is doch ma richtig kacke.... 5level fürn arsch und mein ganzes equip das ich gefarmt habe auf lvl 80 war fürn arsch...  (genauso hab ich auch bei bc und wotlk gedacht) naja wie immer werde ich meinen char hochleveln und mühsam mein equip farmen...

so far


----------



## Nekses (22. August 2009)

Also an alle die sagen: Holy Cows, Dwarf Shamans .. wtf!?

Also erstmal zum Lore Background:
Es gab schon immer Zwegschamanen, denn der Wildhammer - Clan bestand größtenteils aus Schamanen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tauren Paladine ... die Geschichte ist etwas größer dazu. Sagen wir so, sie können ebenfalls die Kraft des Lichts nutzen, da sie die Sonne als Gott anbeten oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AUSSERDEM:
DIE GESCHICHTE VON WARCRAFT GEHT_ JETZT_ WEITER! ALSO KANN BLIZZ TUN UND LASSEN WAS ES WILL! UND JEDES VOLK ÄNDERT SICH!


----------



## Devilyn (22. August 2009)

Ganz im ernst ich find das was sie ja nun angekündigt haben total klasse^^

freu mich auf meine Worgen Schurkin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (22. August 2009)

Hmmm die reittiere der Worgans und Gobins?


/discuss


----------



## Eryas (22. August 2009)

Also ich freu mich auch aufs Add-on.
Die geschichtliche Entwicklung passt eigentlich gut,
auch Worgen und Goblins sind Ok (ich mein Dreanei
mit nem Raumschiff abgestürtzt...).
Was mich überrascht hat, ist eigentlich nur, dass
Deathwing der Oberböse ist und nicht die Naga.
Die neuen Rassen-Kombis... die sind zwar nur
begrenzt mit der Geschichte zu vereinbaren, aber 
ich sehs so: Horde kriegt (endlich mal) Tank und Heiler 
zuwachs und Allis n paar ordentliche DDs dazu.
Das einzige was mich n bisschen stutzig macht, ist, ob man als "Lowie" denn nie mehr 
Azeroth so erleben darf/ kann, wie jetzt.

PS: Tauren glauben am die Erdenmutter, also kann ich mir die noch am ehesten 
als Palas vorstellen, und Nachtelfen Magier... irgendwie muss man sich an die neuen Umstände anpassen,
auch wenn man mal "schlechte Erfahrungen" damit gemacht hat (man kann ja aus Fehlern lernen).

mfg
    Eryas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGlooool (22. August 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> joa klar ich freu mich auch ich werds mir 100% holen... aber im ernst jetzt stufe 85 und TAUREN PALADIN ist absurd!!!
> 
> Fliegen in Azeroth find ich jedoch wirklich geil



Naja und ein Dalaran, dass sie in Lordaeron rausgesprengt haben und dass jetzt auf unerklärliche weise knapp am Nordpol rumschwebt ist weniger absurd?
Dass gleiche mit Naxx.

Klar gibts da massig änderungen, und von denen sind vielleicht nicht alle gut, aberes wird bestimmt cooler als wotlk.


----------



## ink0gnito (22. August 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> Hmmm die reittiere der Worgans und Gobins?
> 
> 
> /discuss




Gbolins kriegen Rennautos, mich würde aber noch interresieren was Worgs kriegen :x


----------



## Lykono (22. August 2009)

das fahrzeug der goblins ist ein trike (hat man gestern auf ner konzeptzeichnung beim livestream gesehen und es wurde gesagt "ahja, btw das ist deren mount")
das der worgen kA
könnte mir vorstellen das sie selbst einfach viel schneller laufen oder sie in ihrer menschengestalt irgend ein anderes mount bekommen


----------



## kampfsoletti (22. August 2009)

glaub zwar nicht dran, aber wenn denn möchte ich lieber n gnome schami xD


----------



## Yuiko (22. August 2009)

ich finds nur schade dass die gute alte welt derart zerstört wird...und dass manche neue kombinationen einfach mal lachhaft sind. fliegen in azeroth ist toll, auch die verbesserung von garfik und allem, unstimmigkeiten in npcs und quests ausbügeln und neue gebiete okay...aber warum den rest kaputt machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (22. August 2009)

kampfsoletti schrieb:


> glaub zwar nicht dran, aber wenn denn möchte ich lieber n gnome schami xD




An was glaubst du nicht?oo


----------



## Draco1985 (22. August 2009)

Wenn ich mir den Trailer ansehe, dann sehe ich da vor allem eins: Wie immer ziemlich viel Potenzial, was von der Umsetzung ingame dann wieder ruiniert wird. Schade drum.

Was ich konkret meine?

Diese ganze Ansage, dass die Welt in Trümmern liegt, alte Feindschaften neu aufflammen, ein alter Feind im Hintergrund agiert usw., das schafft eine 1A Untergangsstimmung. Soweit mehr als toll.

Aber dann sieht man diese "überarbeiteten" Gebiete und der Bilderbuch-Look macht alles wieder zunichte. Nichts mit "Welt in Trümmern". Nichts mit "Kurz vor dem Ende". Das alles sieht genauso fröhlich aus wie eh und je, nur mit ein paar bunten Lavatupfern hier und da. Mal ehrlich, das ist doch ein gottverdammter Atmosphärekiller! Bei WotLK hat mich das schon gestört, es sah einfach alles viel zu brav aus, um der Stimmung gerecht zu werden die durch die Texte entstehen sollte. Und die Gegner will man in den meisten Fällen eher knuddeln als fürchten.


----------



## John.D.Dorian (22. August 2009)

kampfsoletti schrieb:


> glaub zwar nicht dran, aber wenn denn möchte ich lieber n gnome schami xD




An was glaubst du denn nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wurde nämlich alles gestern von Blizzard angekündigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (22. August 2009)

Yuiko schrieb:


> ich finds nur schade dass die gute alte welt derart zerstört wird...und dass manche neue kombinationen einfach mal lachhaft sind. fliegen in azeroth ist toll, auch die verbesserung von garfik und allem, unstimmigkeiten in npcs und quests ausbügeln und neue gebiete okay...aber warum den rest kaputt machen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es wird nicht direkt kaputt gemacht^^

brachland zumbeispiel wird in zwei teile geteilt, ich schätze in einem teil wird es immer noch die ca. gleichen quests geben. Desolace zumbeispiel wird komplett erneuert, da es sowieso ein gebiet ist, das den meisten gehasst wird. Und sehr beliebte gebiete werden wahrscheinlich kaum oder nur sehr wenig erneuert/zerstört.


----------



## Lykono (22. August 2009)

weil blizzard der ansicht ist das sich nach 5 jahren wow auch mal was ändern darf, diese ansicht teile ich mit ihnen

wenn du damit nicht klarkommen willst kann ich das persönlich nicht nachvollziehen denn das ist einfach hammer und wurde allerhöchste eisenbahn!


und so wie ich das sehe wird sehr viel verändert so wie das aussah wurde das eschental zu einem relativ großen teil abgeholzt es sah so aus als eb es eher die horde unter kontrolle hat, außerdem ist auberdine vollkommen zerstört (und das war ein recht schöner ort zum questen) desweiteren hat die horde nun in der dunkelküste einen stützpunkt
das ist so das was ich mitbekommen habe


----------



## Eryas (22. August 2009)

Lykono schrieb:


> weil blizzard der ansicht ist das sich nach 5 jahren wow auch mal was ändern darf, diese ansicht teile ich mit ihnen
> 
> wenn du damit nicht klarkommen willst kann ich das persönlich nicht nachvollziehen denn das ist einfach hammer und wurde allerhöchste eisenbahn!



Da kann ich nur sagen /sign


----------



## German Viking (22. August 2009)

Das einzige, dass mir nicht so recht gefallen will, sind Worge auf Allianzseite. Irgendwie passt das nicht.

Aber sonst muss ich sagen: Hut ab Blizzard! Da müssen sich die anderen Spieleentwickler wohl wieder gedanken machen, wie sie nach der Veröffentlichung ihre Server einigermaßen voll bekommen!

Das hier wieder über diverse Änderungen gemeckert wird, war nicht anders zu erwarten. Bis jetzt hat sich die Aufregung aber immer nach kurzer Zeit wieder gelegt.
So läuft nunmal das Spiel ab: Nach jedeM ddon gehts weiter Richtung höher, weiter, schneller! D.h. die alte Rüssi ist nichts mehr wert und man fängt wieder mal an zu farmen und zu raiden, was das Zeug hält...
Und genau das ist es ja, was einen bei WoW hält, oder? Wenn die alte Rüssi ihren Wert behalten würde, wie sich das wohl einige hier wünschen, wäre irgendwann nichts mehr zu tun mit dem Epix-80er, ausser Twinks ziehen bis der zehnte Slot voll ist!

Ich freue mich jedenfalls tierisch auf das Addon. Ich habe meinen 80er nie voll episch ausgestattet, weil ich lieber queste als raide.
Neue Völker ausprobieren, massig neue Quests abarbeiten und Azeroth neu entdecken. Bin gespannt wie´s da aussieht... besonders aus der Luft!


----------



## Astrad (22. August 2009)

Warum Azeroth zerstören?Ganz einfach. Bisher waren die jeweiligen "Endgegner" hauptsächlich Eroberer.Illidan und Arthas,beide wollten mehr Herrschen als vernichten.Mit Deathwing haben wir es aber nun mit einem Wesen zu tun,welches das Leben auf Azeroth und die Welt ansich vernichten will.Da ist es doch ganz logisch das ein Deathwing nicht einfach nur wie ein Arthas/Illidan in einer Burg sitzt und wartet das wir kommen. Diesmal soll man das Böse auch richtig spüren und sehen was es anrichten kann.Und das kann man eben am besten indem man die Welt,wie wir sie kennen,teilweise in Schutt und Asche legt.

Ausserdem passt das besser als vorläufer zum nächsten Addon,denn wenn das Alte Azeroth zerstört ist,wer will da noch Leben?Genau die wenigstens,darum fliehen wir mit dem nächsten AddOn in den Smaragdgrünen Traum,denn dort ist noch alles wunderbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Es ist ein gewagter Schritt von Blizz,keine Frage.Aber manchmal muss man eben einen schnitt machen und eine neue Ära einleiten.Was dieser Schritt für folgen auf das Spiel haben wird,können wir noch nicht sagen.Aber wir werden es erleben.

Und Klassen/Rassen kombination.Ich kann mich zwar auch nicht auf Anhieb mit allem anfreunden,aber wie heisst es so schön 

"Besondere umstände,erfordern besondere maßnahmen".


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (22. August 2009)

German schrieb:


> Das einzige, dass mir nicht so recht gefallen will, sind Worge auf Allianzseite. Irgendwie passt das nicht.



Worgen = Menschen die sich in Werwölfe verwandeln können (und das auch ingame!^^) 

Somit werden die meisten Worgen als Menschen in den Hauptstädten rumlaufen und im Kampf Worgen sein. (ich jedenfalls, als rp-spieler^^)

Finde, somit passt das eigentlich ganz gut. =D


----------



## Exsus (22. August 2009)

Das neue AddOn hat viele tolle Inhalte: Die neuen Völker, die neuen Gebiete, Flugmounts für Azeroth u.s.w. 

Aber das, was mich wirklich wieder zurück nach Azeroth lockt, ist der neue alte Kampf zwischen den Fraktionen Allianz und Horde. DARUM habe ich mir damals vorranging das WoW "Classic" geholt und leidenschaftlich gespielt. Raids auf Orgrimmar waren tolle Live-Events (auch wenn es manchmal die Server zum erliegen brachte). Genau dieser alte Konflikt ist es, den ich schon seit BC "gefordert" habe. Besser gesagt, zurück gewünscht habe. Dieses ständige anbiedern beider Fraktionen, ist mir immer mehr gegen den Strich gegangen.

For the Horde! Freu mich schon auf den kuschligen Worgenpelz als loot.


----------



## Deis (22. August 2009)

Exsus schrieb:


> For the Horde! Freu mich schon auf den kuschligen Worgenpelz als loot.



Den musst Du mir schon von meinem toten Leib kuerschnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apostasy (22. August 2009)

Eine Veränderung der alten Gebiete bringt frischen Wind in das Spiel und somit schafft Blizz natürlich auch eine weitere Motivation zu twinken. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ab welcher Stufe Goblins und Worgen anfangen - Stufe 1 (was um einiges schöner wäre) oder Stufe xx - aber mit den zwei neuen Rassen die altbekannte liebgewonnene Welt zu erkunden hört sich doch schonmal sehr schön an. Jeder der mindestens 2 Chars hochgelevelt hat kann die ganzen Quests im Schlaf lösen und mit einer umstrukturierung wird dieser aspekt schonmal interessanter (Azshara STufe 20 wars glaub hört sich doch gut an). 

Auch finde ich schön das Warcraft wieder in Azeroth statt findet und nicht irgendwo in nem parallel universum oder 10.0000 meilen irgendwo im nirgendwo. Und zumindest lassen sie nicht wieder Raumschiffe abstürtzen.....das war wirklich naja...

Aber meine Frage ist ab welcher Stufe wird denn jetzt das Brachland durch die Umstrukturierung? Es muss ja schließlich für 80er möglich sein Stufe 85 erreichen zu können. Der Retro Flair des Brachlandes, wenn es denn geändert wird von der Stufenhöhe, wäre aufjedenfall vernichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nydwyn (22. August 2009)

Ich sehe das ganze mit einem weinenden und einem lachenden Auge. Zum einen gefällt mir das Prinzip des Addons ziemlich gut, aber da ich leidenschaftlicher Hunter bin und laut den aktuellen News, wird dieser total verändert und in meinen Augen verschlechtert.. Naja, abwarten wie es letztendlich aussieht wenns soweit ist.


----------



## ink0gnito (22. August 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> Eine Veränderung der alten Gebiete bringt frischen Wind in das Spiel und somit schafft Blizz natürlich auch eine weitere Motivation zu twinken. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ab welcher Stufe Goblins und Worgen anfangen - Stufe 1 (was um einiges schöner wäre) oder Stufe xx - aber mit den zwei neuen Rassen die altbekannte liebgewonnene Welt zu erkunden hört sich doch schonmal sehr schön an. Jeder der mindestens 2 Chars hochgelevelt hat kann die ganzen Quests im Schlaf lösen und mit einer umstrukturierung wird dieser aspekt schonmal interessanter (Azshara STufe 20 wars glaub hört sich doch gut an).
> 
> Auch finde ich schön das Warcraft wieder in Azeroth statt findet und nicht irgendwo in nem parallel universum oder 10.0000 meilen irgendwo im nirgendwo. Und zumindest lassen sie nicht wieder Raumschiffe abstürtzen.....das war wirklich naja...
> 
> ...




Mit lv 6 fangen beide an.
Die 5 lvl davor, werden ähnlich wie beim DK sein.


----------



## Exsus (22. August 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> Den musst Du mir schon von meinem toten Leib kuerschnern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich sehe das jetzt mal als nettes Angebot, welches ich gerne annehme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exsus (22. August 2009)

*ups*


----------



## Lykono (22. August 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> Aber meine Frage ist ab welcher Stufe wird denn jetzt das Brachland durch die Umstrukturierung? Es muss ja schließlich für 80er möglich sein Stufe 85 erreichen zu können. Der Retro Flair des Brachlandes, wenn es denn geändert wird von der Stufenhöhe, wäre aufjedenfall vernichtet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das brachland wird geteilt in einen high und einen lowlvl berreich in den highlvl berreich kommt man nur mit flugmount da ein riesieger mit lava gefüllter riss das brachland so wie ich es gesehen habe in nord und süd teilt

es gibt genug neue gebiete da musst du dir keine sogren machen da wären hyjal, grim batol, uldum, die versunkene stadt und noch ein paar

kann man sich hier schön ansehen


----------



## Deis (22. August 2009)

Exsus schrieb:


> Ich nehm das jetzt mal als nettes Angebot, welches ich gerne annehme.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn es soweit ist, treffen wir uns auf nem offiziellen PTR und Rambo'nern das aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kostex (22. August 2009)

das hier isn deutsches vorum wiso postest du was in englisch? versteht net jeder^^ übersetz es oder lass es


----------



## Kronas (22. August 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Mit lv 6 fangen beide an.
> Die 5 lvl davor, werden ähnlich wie beim DK sein.


also wieder so eine lore einleitung? bei den goblins und worgen laggte der stream bei mir


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. August 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> Wenn es soweit ist, treffen wir uns auf nem offiziellen PTR und Rambo'nern das aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rambo'nern xD


----------



## Tony B. (22. August 2009)

Ich finde die Ideen ja alle ganz gut soweit aber was ich schade finde ist das diejenigen die erst später nach dem erscheinen des addons mit WoW beginnen nie die schöne alte welt wie sie mal war kennenlernen wird !


----------



## Razieldgh (22. August 2009)

bitte bitte lasst das ein traum sein ja blizz ist zu vielen fähig aber das ganze kommt mir vor wie n verspäteter april scherz


----------



## Kronas (22. August 2009)

Razieldgh schrieb:


> bitte bitte lasst das ein traum sein ja blizz ist zu vielen fähig aber das ganze kommt mir vor wie n verspäteter april scherz


die einzigen scherze bei der blizzcon sind irgendwelche wortwitze und formulierungen


----------



## Falkulus (22. August 2009)

Veränderungen ja klar, neue Welt prima!!! Ich freu mich drauf.

Aber mir ist gleich etwas negatives aufgefallen. Eenn ich so die erste Screenshots anschaue, frage ich mich ernsthalft warum wohl sehr viele Zerstörungen wieder mal die Nachtelfen trifft?

Auberdine weg, Astranaar weg. Hain der Silberschwingen wird Hordebasis.....
Eschental wird qausi Hordegebeit?

Die Nachteflen haben dann nur noch Darnassus und die Mondfedernfeste als Städte, oder sehe ich das falsch?

In Nordend spielen die Nachtelfen ja auch schon überhaupt keine Rolle mehr, es gibt ja nur einen WINZIGEN Aussenposten.

Dann überall diese Blutelfen Models.. ich kanns nicht mehr sehen. Ja ok es sollen Hochelfen darstellen aber inzwischen gibt es ja bald mehr Hochelfen als Nachtelfen o.O
Dabei sind die Hochelfen in der Geschichte doch KOMPLETT ausgestossen worden und ausgewandert? Warum schiessen nun überall Hochelfen aus dem Boden??
Der Silberbund im Argentumtunier sind ja auch alles Hochelfen.. ein Wiederspruch in sich, denn woher kommen diese Hochelfen plötzlich?

SILBERBUND.. SILBER = Elune = Nachtelfen schliesslich gibt es die Silberschwingen, und die sind ja bekanntlich (noch) Nachtelfen.

Wie auf den Screenshots zu erkennen wird es eine neue Siedlung im Brachland geben.. hmm tja eine Menschensiedlung.. super..

Die Menschen haben ja erst, Süderstade, Dunkelhain, Goldhain, Theramore, SW net zu vergessen.
Muss das im Brachland auch noch Menschen sein?

Wieso werden andere Rassen an den Rand der Bedeutungslosigkeit gekegelt?

Schade finde ich auch die Ankündigung von Nachtelfen Magiern.
Der 1. Krieg (Krieg der Ahnen) entstannt durch zügellose Nutzung von Magie durch die Hochelfen.
Nachdem Kalimdor durch die Explosion des Brunnes der Ewigkeit auseinandergerissen wurde, entsagten alle Nachtelfen der Magie und Malfurion führte sie zurück zum Druidentum.
Nun solle es Nachtelfen Magier geben?

Liebe Blizzard Freunde, bitte denkt nochmals drüber nach :-)

Elune Ador
Falkulus


----------



## Iranikus (22. August 2009)

...und wieder gibt es Spieler die nur was zu nörgeln haben. Dann verpisst euch doch einfach aus der Welt von Azeroth. Mit solchen will eh keiner durch die Spielwelt ziehen. Sowieso fragwürdig warum sie dennoch spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lykono (22. August 2009)

als ich eben nochmal den trailer angesehen habe ist mir folgendes aufgefallen
hier erstmal nochmal der link

in dem trailer wird gesagt
"Während der schreckliche Krieg gegen den Lichkönig *andauert* ringen die stolzen Verteidiger Azeroths darum dauerhaft Frieden zu finden. Doch es kann keinen Frieden geben wenn die Welt selbst von Raserei verschlungen wird,"


was soll das bedeuten? o.0
heißt das bevor wir dem lichkönig gegenübertreten schon die neue erweiterung draußen ist? soll das bedeuten das wir den lichkönig nicht besiegen können und er weiter sein unheil treibt?

was meint ihr
/discuss


----------



## Naho (22. August 2009)

Ragnaros belagert MH und Malfurion kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deis (22. August 2009)

Vllt. treten Neltharion und Arthas in einer weiteren Erweiterung dann gegeneinander an weil Arthas will ja alles Beherrschen und Neltharion vernichten. Wer weiß, wer weiß


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. August 2009)

Mein Goblintwink wird Kleidung aus Worgenfell tragen und seine Hütte wird mit Worgenköpfen geschmückt sein.
Worgentran wird die Beleuchtung sicherstellen.   put put put


----------



## Dragó82 (22. August 2009)

Von MMO-Champion zur alten Welt.

Old World

    * We all left a little part of ourselves in Northrend and the old world will be much darker than it was to make heroism and brotherhood more meaningful like Warcraft should be.
    * Every zones will be revamped with new quests, items, and art. The old world will be a brand new experience and you won't have to deal with the annoying agility/spirit quest rewards anymore.
    * Azeroth is now flyable. Pretty much all the zones will be changed to some extent, some of them like Elwynn Forest won't change too much but others like The Barrens will be sundered in two by Deathwing.
    * The Wailing Caverns are now a lush and verdant Area.
    * Desolace now has a lot more waters and a lot of plants can be seen in the screenshots.
** The Horde finally conquered Southshore.*
* * Auberdine was destroyed and the night elves have set up a new camp north of it. Garrosh wants to expand the horde and has built a fortified camp at the south of the zone.*
    * Stonetalon has been cleaned by the Goblins, Azshara will be the new Goblin zone, and are using quarries in the mountains of Azshara to build their town.
    * *Apparently Orgrimmar will be rebuilt and reinforced with steel, it now looks a lot like Garrosh strongholds...*
    * *Undercity has been redesigned to be flyable, it now looks much more impressive from the outside. *


Und hier mal eine karte wie die teilweise die levelgebite geändertw werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (22. August 2009)

spart man sich das ganze suchen nach neuen questgebieten, wenn man immer gleich in die nächste zone gehen kann. find ich im moment in classic ziemlich lästig, dass ich immererst irgendwo im internet nachgucken muss welche zone zu meinem level passt


----------



## Dany_ (22. August 2009)

Wie siehts eigentlich mitn Krater von Un'goro aus? war da was im Trailer das ich net gesehen habe?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (22. August 2009)

In Classic ist derzeit einfach vieles ziemlich lästig was Questen angeht. Unendlich lange Reise Quests über beide Kontinente und dieses Postboten spielen... Das war ja so 2-3 mal in grossen Abständen npch in Ordnung, aber wenn man sich mal an das Questen in BC und WotlK gewöhnt hat, immer schön Gebiet für Gebiet abarbeiten mit relativ kurzen Laufwegen, da kann man echzt nicht mehr mit Freude in Classic rumquesten.


----------



## The-Dragon (22. August 2009)

@Falkulus: Das kann ich dir beantworten. Wie in den meisten Fantasywelten sind die Nachtelfen auch in WoW eine uralte Rasse, die immer mehr in den Hintergrund rückt und Platz für die jüngeren Völker zu schaffen. Die Menschen werden immer dominanter und auch ihre modernen Verwandten können sich besser in die neue Welt einbringen.

Angesichts der Katastrophe treten auch die Hochelfen wieder in den Vordergrund. Viele Nachtelfen werden sich auch gezwungen sehen, zu drastischen Mitteln zu greifen um ihr Überleben zu sichern. Brennende Legion? Wayne, wir haben dringendere Probleme als darauf Rücksicht zu nehmen. 

Und die Nachtelfen sind längst nicht so zurückgedrängt, wie du denkst. Sie sind nach wie vor präsent, nur liegt eben diese Zurückgezogenheit in der nachtelfischen Natur, warum sie einem nicht ständig überall über den Weg laufen, ganz im Gegensatz zu etwa den Goblins. Die Nachtelfen fühlen sich in Teldrassil wohl, anderswo sind sie nur um zu helfen oder zu kämpfen. 

Und wie gesagt, als uralte Rasse sind sie da eben auch ziemlich festgefahren, ganz anders als etwa Menschen, die vielleicht 60, 70 Jahre lang leben. Genau dieser Unterschied wird auch in allen anderen Fantasywelten immer wieder dargelegt. Zwar sind Nachtelfen seit der Geschichte mit Archimonde nicht mehr unsterblich, aber werden trotzdem von Natur aus mehrere hundert Jahre alt.

Ich finde mit den Nachtelfen ist es genau richtig gemacht. Verschafft einem das richtige Feeling. Stellt euch mal vor überall in Azeroth gäbe es Nachtelfen-Siedlungen und man läuft ihnen ständig und überall über den Weg, jeder zweite Questgeber ist ein Nachtelf und auch so ziemlich jeder Händler ist ein Nachtelf. Würde das passen? Nein. Also, allright.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (22. August 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den Trailer ansehe, dann sehe ich da vor allem eins: Wie immer ziemlich viel Potenzial, was von der Umsetzung ingame dann wieder ruiniert wird. Schade drum.
> 
> Was ich konkret meine?
> 
> ...


Seh ich ähnlich. Ein paar Risse gefüllt mit Lava, ein paar umgekippte Gebäude oder entfernte Bäume erwecken nicht wirklich den Eindruck von einer "Welt in Trümmern". Dazu hätte man schon noch weiter gehen müssen _*huuust* F3 *huuust*_. Untergansstimmung ist was anderes als wenn sich ein Gorilla 3 Meter neben einem neu entstandenen Riss in der Welt gemütlich den Hintern kratzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, mal schauen was das so gibt. Allerdings find ich´s etwas schade, daß das alte Azeroth danach nicht mehr existieren wird. Die Zerstörung hätte man vielleicht auch mit Phasing den höheren Charakteren zugänglich machen können. So gerät aber doch die Geschichte etwas durcheinander. Klar, die bestehenden Chars rutschen normal weiter durch die Story, aber Neuanfänger starten in der veränderten Welt, gehen DANN auf die Scherbe und jagen danach noch Arthi durch den Norden, aber die Katastrophe hat doch eigentlich erst danach stattgefunden. Logik, wo biste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten gibts mal wieder viele Änderungen an den Klassen, diverse Stats fallen plötzlich weg. Warum? Mittlerweile sollte sich jeder dran gewöhnt haben. ...teils unsinnige Rassen-Klassen-Kombis (Heilige Kuh aus der Dose)... das "Reforging" find ich dumm =>"_Pimp my Equip wie´s mir gefällt"_, und nur 5 neue Stufen die sich aber ziehen als würde man 10 spielen? Wo ist da der Sinn außer das die Entwickler dann nur noch für 5 zusätzliche Stufen neue Items schaffen müssen und nicht mehr für 10? So kann man sich die Arbeit auch erleichtern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich will ja nicht nur meckern... erstmal abwarten wie es wirklich am Ende wird. Wenigstens gibts 2 neue Rassen und Startgebiete, Gilneas sieht irgendwie nett aus und.... äääh.... öööh.... der Mönch wurde als 4. Klasse vorgestellt (D3). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (22. August 2009)

Arnorns schrieb:


> spart man sich das ganze suchen nach neuen questgebieten, wenn man immer gleich in die nächste zone gehen kann. find ich im moment in classic ziemlich lästig, dass ich immererst irgendwo im internet nachgucken muss welche zone zu meinem level passt



Eigentlich war das Leveln schon in Vanilla WoW ziemlich gut. Sobald man in einem Gebiet ein paar Level aufgestiegen ist, wurde man durch eine oder mehrere Quests in's nächste Levelgebiet gelotst. Leider funktioniert die Mechanik aber durch das schnellere Leveln nichtmehr so gut wie früher.

@ Topic

Ich finde die Änderungen eigentlich alle super, und wenn man bedenkt wie die Welt umgekrempelt wird, dann werden für mich auch Taurenpalas in Ordnung gehen (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es dafür eine ordentliche Lore Basis geben wird, was sich ja jetzt schon durch die 2 neuen Quests für Horde und Allianz andeutet).
Aber einen Wehrmutstropfen gibt es für mich doch:
Ich wünsche mir schon seit Classic Zeiten das die Welt dynamischer wird, und hatte eigentlich die Hoffnung das die Welt durch Phasing umgekrempelt wird, so dass man wärend des Spielens die Veränderungen der Welt miterlebt. Mit Lvl 80 in ein umgekrempeltes Azeroth zu kommen hätte mir voll und ganz gereicht. Von daher finde ich es sehr schade, dass die Welt auch im Lowlevel Bereich verändert wird. Natürlich ist es nachvollziehbar, aber schade finde ich es trotzdem. Nie mehr Stinkbomben auf Southshore werfen... *schnief*


----------



## Arnorns (22. August 2009)

die stinkbomben auf southshore übernehmen jetzt wir allies^^ ihr werdet uns unser schönen southshore ganz ganz schnell wieder zurückgeben, sonst gibts was^^


----------



## Thugsta (22. August 2009)

Untoten Paladin wär doch geil gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber taure ? mhhh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oliilo (22. August 2009)

so viel wie das auf den kopf wirft können sie Cataclysm fast als wow 2 verkaufen ^^


----------



## YasoNRX (22. August 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Mit lv 6 fangen beide an.
> Die 5 lvl davor, werden ähnlich wie beim DK sein.


Also wie ich gelesen habe haben die entwickler die ersten 5 lv mal so geheim gehalten überraschung eher ^^

Also diese karte von nord östliche kin.. was ist dieses gebiet westlich von tirisfal wo nix steht ???


----------



## numisel (22. August 2009)

Es hört sich aus meiner Sicht alles wundervoll an. Die Horde kriegt endlich Southshore (ok, ich kann nie wieder eine Hügellandschlacht anzetteln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber das ist ein würdiges Opfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), die Goblins kommen nach Azshara und bauen da was auf. Ogrimmar bleibt bestehen und wird sogar noch befestigt. Ashenvale wird abgeholzt (endlich) und die Horde macht sich breit.

Gut, dass die nachtelfen langsam verschwinden, find ich auch irgendwie nicht so toll, selbst als 100%-Hordler. Aber Auberdine geht ja nicht völlig weg, es wird nur ein bisschen nach Norden verschoben. Und ich denke mal, die Nachtelfen werden am Maelstrom noch eine große Rolle spielen, weils da gegen einen von zwei ihrer Erzfeinde geht, nämlich gegen die Nagas.

Und zu den heiligen Kühen kann ich nur sagen: wenn die Horde schon zwei Völker mit Paladinen bekommt, kann ich mir Tauren noch am Besten vorstellen. Die haben wenigstens die Sonne als Teil ihrer Gottheit (Sonne und Mond sind die Augen der Erdenmutter) als Lichtquelle. Die Orcs haben genau wie die Trolle keinen Meter was mit Paladinen zu tun und die Untoten wären wohl eher gefallene Paladine(= Todesritter). Und ich bezweifle, dass ein ruchloser Untoter ein Streiter für das Licht wäre. Dann doch lieber die friedliebenden Tauren.

Was dann zu guter letzt ist: die neuen Rassen.
Wieso habe ich das leichte Gefühl, dass viele (ich sage bewusst viele und nicht alle), die hier gegen Worgen und Goblins sind, einen Alien, der mit einem Raumschiff abgestürtzt ist, spielen? Na klar, Draenei lassen sich VIEL BESSER erklären als Goblins, die mit einem Schiff vor einer Katastrophe im Meer abhauen, oder als Worgen, die hinter einem Wall versteckt schon lange gelebt hatten. Also ich finde die Erklärungen für die neuen Rassen besser als die für die Draenei...


Ich freue mich auf das neue Addon und auf die neue Alte Welt.

MfG
     numisel

P.S.: Wem ist noch die transilvanische Art der Architektur und Mode aufgefallen in Gilneas?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fehlt nur noch, dass die San'layn (untote Vampirblutelfen, siehe DK-Startgebiet) dort auftauchen unter der Führung eines San'layn mit Namen "Drakul" oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheeana (22. August 2009)

Hm, im Brachland gibts ja diese netten Questen, im Verlaufe derer man die Oasen untersuchen soll, die so aussehen, als wäre man plötzlich im Krater von Un'goro oder im Sholazar-Becken, also in den "ursprünglichen" Gebieten. Und da findet man raus, daß das an den Blubber-Löchern am Boden der Seen liegt. Im weiteren Verlauf findet man raus, daß die Un'goro-Erde aus Kräutern einiges rausholen kann, was sie normaerweise nicht können. Und in Auberdine findet man raus, daß die Fische um den Teldrassil herum viel größer sind als woanders und daß seit dem Pflanzen des Teldrassil durch Staghelm plötzlich lauter große Meeresviecher am Strand verenden. Ich glaub ja immer noch, daß Staghelm sich mit Deathwing verbündet hat, um endlich seine Rache an den Drachen nehmen zu können (die er bei der Schlacht gegen die Quirai vor 1000 Jahren geschworen hat) und daß der Teldrassil nicht mehr so der ideale Ort für die Nachtelfen sein wird. Warum sonst sollte Auberdine vernichtet werden, das ja genau an der *dem Maelstrom abgewandten* Küste Kalimdors sitzt? Eine der ersten Quests auf Teldrassil ist ja, daß man die Verderbnis des Baumes erforscht. Und bei den vielen Satyrn, die da rumgurken, frag ich mich schon seit Release, ob das da alles so super ist, wie Staghelm behauptet. Vor allem: wenn Furion wieder da ist, dann kann er ja vielleicht auch endlich selbst sagen, wer versucht hat, ihn umzubringen (Gerüchteweise gibts da ja eh nur einen möglichen Kandidaten....)? Und warum man, um ihn und Tyrande nach Moonglade zu holen (während der Ahn'Quirai-Questreihe) über einen "Agenten" vor Darnassus mit Tyrande kommunizieren muß, damit die Spione gewisser Personen (wen er da meint, sagt er ja nicht) in der Hauptstadt nichts mitbekommen? Und warum die beste Freundin und Vertraute von Tyrande in Feralas in einer Festung sitzt (und einer geheimen Gruppe namens "Protektorat" angehört) und von dort aus die Versuche von Staghelm überprüft und nicht bei ihr in der Hauptstadt ist?


----------



## STAR1988 (22. August 2009)

Falkulus schrieb:


> [Mimimimi...]
> 
> Liebe Blizzard Freunde, bitte denkt nochmals drüber nach :-)
> 
> ...



Du wirst Glück haben ! Jeder Blizzard Mitarbeiter ließt nämlich jeden Tag das Buffed Forum !


----------



## Arnorns (22. August 2009)

naja, die spione könnten einige der erzdruiden sein, die tyrande nicht für fähig halten die nachtelfen zu führen, da sie ja eine priesterin is. gibt da auch einen in darnassus, der, wenn man ihn anspricht, irgendsowas sagt, hab schon ewig keinen nelfen mehr gespielt, kann also falsch sein


----------



## numisel (22. August 2009)

Darf ich mal das Wort "Archäologie" in den Raum werfen? Ich persönlich kann mir darunter nur vorstellen, dass die alte Schmuckstücke oder Tonscherben und so Zeugs sammeln. Aber was bringt einen Spieler das bitte?

/discuss


----------



## Lillyan (22. August 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> Darf ich mal das Wort "Archäologie" in den Raum werfen? Ich persönlich kann mir darunter nur vorstellen, dass die alte Schmuckstücke oder Tonscherben und so Zeugs sammeln. Aber was bringt einen Spieler das bitte?
> 
> /discuss



Bluepost:


> Archäologie
> Archäologie ist eine neue sekundäre Berufsfertigkeit, die sich in „World of Warcraft: Cataclysm“ zu Kochen, Angeln und Erste Hilfe hinzu gesellen wird. Archäologie wird es Spielern erlauben, durch das Auffinden von uralten Schätzen überall in der Welt neue Fähigkeiten zu erschließen und Belohnungen zu erhalten. Archäologen nutzen diesen Beruf, um in der Welt um sie herum versteckte Hinweise zu entdecken, wie zum Beispiel Trollrelikte oder Kartenfragmente, und die Entschlüsselung ihrer Bedeutung. Cleveren Archäologen ist es dann möglich, Überbleibsel aus der Vergangenheit zu bearbeiten und den Fundort einer Schatzkiste oder eines wertvollen Artefakts in Erfahrung zu bringen. Die Archäologische Gesellschaft sucht immer nach solchen Artefakten und sie zahlen gutes Gold und Gegenstände dafür. Diejenigen, die es in Archäologie weit gebracht haben, können Titanenartefakte finden und eine besondere Währung erhalten, mit der ein Charakterpfad erschlossen werden kann, der es dem Spieler erlaubt, seinen Charakter weiter seinen eigenen Wünschen gemäß zu gestalten.


----------



## numisel (22. August 2009)

Danke sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das heisst, ich kann endlich Angeln hinter mir lassen und mich auf einen neuen Sekundärberuf stürtzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falkulus (22. August 2009)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Du wirst Glück haben ! Jeder Blizzard Mitarbeiter ließt nämlich jeden Tag das Buffed Forum !




Danke für den Hinweis ohne den ich nie auf so eine Idee gekommen wäre, warum sagt mir das auch keiner?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der oben genannte Ausspruch fällt in die Kathegorie "Stoßgebet". Stoßgebete definieren sich dadurch das man diese an
eine Person richtet, die nicht direkt antworten wird. 
Im vorliegenden Fall beschreibt das Stoßgebet die Wünsche einer Einzelperson keiner Gemeinschaft. Daher ist es sinnlos
dieses Stoßgebet direkt dem Empfänger via Ticketflut zukommen zu lassen, die Jungs werden es schon richten, oder halt auch net. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Elune Ador
                 Falkulus


----------



## Freez1990 (22. August 2009)

ich verstehe das persönlich nicht....

es heulen alle rum das man jetzt die geschichte von warcraft verändert...alles ist besch..... blizz macht alles kaputt
die "alte" welt wird vernachlässigt

jetzt wird endlich mal was in der "alten" welt verändert...und wieder das selbe....dann frag ich mich....WARUM???
seit doch mal froh darüber...also ich freue mich schon extrem darauf....es sieht alles viel besser aus als früher

mfg Freez 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murgul5 (22. August 2009)

Steht es schon fest ob Cairne stirbt, Thrall Wächter von Tirisfall wird und Garros Anführer der Horder wird? Ich habe in den bisherigen News nur bestätigungen zu den Gebieten, Klassen usw. gefunden. Aber zu der Story leider nichts. Ich fänds schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten bis auf die Zerstörung der Gebiete gefällt mir das Addon...^^


----------



## Sketty (22. August 2009)

Hey Leute,

1. Frage: Zur Zeit habe ich mein Account auf Eis gelegt. Solange ich innerhalb von 6 Monaten ihn wieder reaktiviere, bleiben meine Chars bestehen. Ich habe einige Twinks, von ganz klein bis ganz groß. Nun haben sie alle noch offene Quests. Was würde wahrscheinlich passieren, wenn das Addon schon demnächst starten würde? Wären dann alle Quests gelöscht, da es die Gebiete nicht mehr gibt?

2. Frage: Was passiert mit den Worgen im Dämmerwald? Sofern ihn es dann noch gibt. Bleiben sie feindlich oder werden sie friedlich? Das gleiche mit den Gobblins. Was passiert mit den jetztigen neutralen Städten, wie Beutebucht, Ratsched? Werden sie alle zerstört, oder gehören sie dann zur Horde oder bleiben sie neutral?

3. Frage: Wie funktioniert so ein großes Event? Ich habe angefangen mit WoW als gerade Lich King rauskam. Also habe ich bisher keine Events miterlebt. Habe aber davon gelesen, das es zb. vor der Eröffnung von Ahn Qirai ein Event gab. Und auch vor Erscheinen des Lich King Addon, soll über all in Azeroth was los gewesen sein. Also was passiert bei so einem Event wie die halbe Zerstörung von Azeroth. Werden 2 Tage die Server alle aus sein. Und sobald man wieder starten kann, ist Azeroth komplett anders. Oder erlebt man das mit?

4. Frage: Was passiert mit bisher erreichten Erfolgen? Ich meine zb. jene die fürs Erkunden gab. Ich habe Kalimdor und die östl. Königreiche komplett erkundet. Wird mir der Erfolg dann wieder gestrichen? Da es neue Startgebiete gibt, bzw. alte Orte sich komplett verändern. Das gleiche wenn man den Erfolg hat wenn man alle Instanzen und Schlachtzüge in Azeroth geschaft hat. Wird der Erfolg dann auch weg sein? Da ja sicherlich einige nicht mehr existieren werden oder neu aufgebaut werden oder neu existieren werden.

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Thunderphönix (22. August 2009)

Murgul5 schrieb:


> Steht es schon fest ob Cairne stirbt, Thrall Wächter von Tirisfall wird und Garros Anführer der Horder wird? Ich habe in den bisherigen News nur bestätigungen zu den Gebieten, Klassen usw. gefunden. Aber zu der Story leider nichts. Ich fänds schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein steht noch nicht fest,aber wird wohl anscheinend so sein,weil bis jetzt alles zu 100% so eingetroffen ist wie es auf mmochampion stand.


----------



## monkeysponkey (22. August 2009)

was heist eigentöich Cataclysm? gibt es dafür eine übersetzung?


----------



## Murgul5 (22. August 2009)

Frage 2. Worgen bleiben weiterhin feindlich, Goblins Neutral. Es schließen sich lediglich "Stämme" bei der jeweiligen Fraktion an.

Frage 3. Wie das Weltevent funktioniert kann man nicht sagen, da nichts drüber bekannt ist und jedes unterschiedlich ist. So musste man bei der Eröffnung von AQ (war ich leider noch zu low zu der Zeit also weiß ich nicht was) etwas anderes machen als bei dem Eröffnungsevent von WotLK bei dem man zu nem Zombi werden konnte.


----------



## boonfish (22. August 2009)

Murgul5 schrieb:


> Steht es schon fest ob Cairne stirbt, Thrall Wächter von Tirisfall wird und Garros Anführer der Horder wird? Ich habe in den bisherigen News nur bestätigungen zu den Gebieten, Klassen usw. gefunden. Aber zu der Story leider nichts. Ich fänds schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig bestätigt wurde es, glaube ich, noch nicht. Aber da der Rest von MMO-Champions ebenfalls richtig war, ist es wohl kein Geheimnis mehr, dass auch diese Sachen stimmen. Ich glaube auch bei der Blizzcon einen Komentar gehört zuhaben, darüber wie Garosh die Horde verändern wird... Aber expliziet wurde noch nicht auf das Thema eingegangen, aber es bleibt ja noch Zeit.


----------



## boonfish (22. August 2009)

Sketty schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> 1. Frage: Zur Zeit habe ich mein Account auf Eis gelegt. Solange ich innerhalb von 6 Monaten ihn wieder reaktiviere, bleiben meine Chars bestehen. Ich habe einige Twinks, von ganz klein bis ganz groß. Nun haben sie alle noch offene Quests. Was würde wahrscheinlich passieren, wenn das Addon schon demnächst starten würde? Wären dann alle Quests gelöscht, da es die Gebiete nicht mehr gibt?
> 
> ...



1. Die Quests wirst du dann wohl abbrechen müssen. 
2. Die spielbaren Goblins und Worgen bilden nur Splittergresellschaften ihrer Rassen, das heißt der Großteil der Goblins bleibt neutral und der Großteil der Worgen bleibt böse. 
3. Bei der Veränderung der Welt handelt es sich nicht um ein Event. Ein Event ist eine zeitlich Begrenzter Vorgang/Veränderung. 
Da die Welt sich auch für Spieler ohne das Cataclysm Addon verändern wird, werden die Server wohl "kurze" Zeit runtergefahren und die neuen Areale aufgespielt, vermutlich am Ende der Wotlk-Ära. Ob es dabei ein Event geben wird, damit ist zu rechnen, aber man kann es ja noch nicht wissen. 
4. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass diese Erfolge unter einer neuen Kategorie im Erfolgssystem festeghalten werden, oder Teilweise als Heldentaten belohnt werden.


----------



## Sheeana (22. August 2009)

Arnorns schrieb:


> naja, die spione könnten einige der erzdruiden sein, die tyrande nicht für fähig halten die nachtelfen zu führen, da sie ja eine priesterin is. gibt da auch einen in darnassus, der, wenn man ihn anspricht, irgendsowas sagt, hab schon ewig keinen nelfen mehr gespielt, kann also falsch sein



Ja klar, Staghelm sagt das. Tyrande hat die Nachtelfen 10000 Jahre lang angeführt (mal mit Furion Stormrage zusammen, mal ohne, wenn er im Traum war) und der Zirkel des Cenarius hatte sich da ja immer eher rausgehalten (also, aus den weltlichen Dingen). Ich hab grad mal wieder ein bißchen in der Enzyklopdie geschmökert und dabei gesehen, daß die gute Tyrande ja auch von Cenarius mit unterrichtet wurde, nur eben keine Druidin wurde, weil sie schon Novizin der Schwesternschaft war.
Fandral Staghelm hat sich ja aber dazu entschlossen, sich mit dem Zirkel, den Drachen und den Urtumen zu streiten und meint, er könne es besser: deswegen beansprucht er jetzt die Führerschaft der NAchtelfen und findet, Tyrande kann das nicht. Er hätte ja auch niemals seine Zustimmung gegeben, Nordrassil mit der Unsterblichkeit aufzuladen, damit Archimonde getötet werden kann. Er meint, es genügt, einen Teldrassil zu pflanzen, um die Unsterblichkeit zurückzubekommen und hat ganz vergessen, daß diese Unsterblichkeit ja ein Geschenk der Mächte war, die dem Nordrassil ihren Segen gaben (Drachen und so...) und die er haßt.
Es gibt übrigens 3 Leute mit dem Titel Erzdruide: Fandral Staghelm, Furion Stormrage und Hamuul Runetotem (Taure). 
Furion liegt seit dem Streit mit Staghelm (in dem es um das Pflanzen von Teldrassil ging) im Koma (komisch...) und danach hat Staghelm den Teldrassil durchgesetzt, gegen die restlichen Mitglieder des Zirkels, die sich ja weigern auf den Teldrassil um zu ziehen. Es gibt ziemlich viele Questen, wo Staghelm was abfälliges über den Zirkel sagt oder einer vom Zirkel sagt, daß man sich bitte nicht beirren lassen soll von den Streitigkeiten zwischen dem Zirkel und dem Erzdruiden Staghelm. Aber anscheinend hat ja Staghelm dann auch den ein oder anderen Spion im Tempel des Mondes, wenn man nicht mit Tyrande direkt sprechen darf. 
Überhaupt finde ich, die Allianz hat viel mehr zweilichtige Gestalten unter ihren Anführern zu bieten als die Horde: Mal mindestens Staghelm und Varian Wrynn. Die Horde hat Garrosh und Magatha Grimtotem als äußerst fraglich anzubieten, aber das sind ja (zumindest noch) keine richtigen Anführer...
Jedenfalls gibts jede Menge Stoff für unglaubliche Intrigen, die im Ansatz schon angedeutet sind, ich bin echt gespannt, ob sich da in Zukunft noch was tut.


----------



## Arnorns (22. August 2009)

Sketty schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> 1. Frage: Zur Zeit habe ich mein Account auf Eis gelegt. Solange ich innerhalb von 6 Monaten ihn wieder reaktiviere, bleiben meine Chars bestehen. Ich habe einige Twinks, von ganz klein bis ganz groß. Nun haben sie alle noch offene Quests. Was würde wahrscheinlich passieren, wenn das Addon schon demnächst starten würde? Wären dann alle Quests gelöscht, da es die Gebiete nicht mehr gibt?


sie haben so was gesagt in die richtung von wegen dass alle quests verschwinden


Sketty schrieb:


> 2. Frage: Was passiert mit den Worgen im Dämmerwald? Sofern ihn es dann noch gibt. Bleiben sie feindlich oder werden sie friedlich? Das gleiche mit den Gobblins. Was passiert mit den jetztigen neutralen Städten, wie Beutebucht, Ratsched? Werden sie alle zerstört, oder gehören sie dann zur Horde oder bleiben sie neutral?



die stätte bleiben neutral, da nur eine gruppe der goblins von irgendeiner insel der horde beitritt, der rest bleibt neutral/feindlich. das gleiche bei den worgen: die die jetzt schon existieren bleiben feindlich



Sketty schrieb:


> 3. Frage: Wie funktioniert so ein großes Event? Ich habe angefangen mit WoW als gerade Lich King rauskam. Also habe ich bisher keine Events miterlebt. Habe aber davon gelesen, das es zb. vor der Eröffnung von Ahn Qirai ein Event gab. Und auch vor Erscheinen des Lich King Addon, soll über all in Azeroth was los gewesen sein. Also was passiert bei so einem Event wie die halbe Zerstörung von Azeroth. Werden 2 Tage die Server alle aus sein. Und sobald man wieder starten kann, ist Azeroth komplett anders. Oder erlebt man das mit?



wahrscheinlich wie beim ende der open-beta: große grafikeffekte, vllt spawnen wieder irgendwelche mobs. um 3 uhr nachts oder so dann server shutdown und wenn sie wieder da sin siehts alles neu aus



Sketty schrieb:


> 4. Frage: Was passiert mit bisher erreichten Erfolgen? Ich meine zb. jene die fürs Erkunden gab. Ich habe Kalimdor und die östl. Königreiche komplett erkundet. Wird mir der Erfolg dann wieder gestrichen? Da es neue Startgebiete gibt, bzw. alte Orte sich komplett verändern. Das gleiche wenn man den Erfolg hat wenn man alle Instanzen und Schlachtzüge in Azeroth geschaft hat. Wird der Erfolg dann auch weg sein? Da ja sicherlich einige nicht mehr existieren werden oder neu aufgebaut werden oder neu existieren werden.



entweder die verschwinden oder werden zu einer heldentat zusammengefasst, so ala entdecker einer alten welt oder so

mfg


----------



## Droyale (22. August 2009)

Sketty schrieb:


> 2. Frage: Was passiert mit den Worgen im Dämmerwald? Sofern ihn es dann noch gibt. Bleiben sie feindlich oder werden sie friedlich? Das gleiche mit den Gobblins. Was passiert mit den jetztigen neutralen Städten, wie Beutebucht, Ratsched? Werden sie alle zerstört, oder gehören sie dann zur Horde oder bleiben sie neutral?
> 
> 
> 
> Danke für die Antworten


nein wozu? es gibt auch feindlich gesinnte menschen, zwerge,gnome etc pp.


----------



## Sascha_BO (22. August 2009)

Sketty schrieb:


> 3. Frage: Wie funktioniert so ein großes Event? Ich habe angefangen mit WoW als gerade Lich King rauskam. Also habe ich bisher keine Events miterlebt. Habe aber davon gelesen, das es zb. vor der Eröffnung von Ahn Qirai ein Event gab. Und auch vor Erscheinen des Lich King Addon, soll über all in Azeroth was los gewesen sein. Also was passiert bei so einem Event wie die halbe Zerstörung von Azeroth. Werden 2 Tage die Server alle aus sein. Und sobald man wieder starten kann, ist Azeroth komplett anders. Oder erlebt man das mit?


Ich vermute, ich den Tagen vor der großen Veränderung werden vielleicht ein paar feurige Brocken vom Himmel fallen die die einen mehr die anderen weniger beim Zocken stören und wenn Du dich am nächsten Tag wieder einloggst sieht die Welt plötzlich anders aus. Ich erwate (wie bei der LichKnüppel-Enttäuschung) kein allzu großes Tamtam.


----------



## Dragonique (22. August 2009)

mich würde mal interessieren wie solche Luete wie ich, die sich nicht gleich am ersten Tag das neue Addon kaufen können, die Welt dann sehen.  ODer erlaubt Blizz es uns nicht, Azeroth zu betreten bevor wir nicht geld für sie ausgegeben haben und das neue Spiel kaufen?


----------



## Lykono (22. August 2009)

hättest du nur im ansatz etwas im thread gelesen wüsstest du das
die veränderung der welt für jeden, also mit oder ohne addon, zu sehen ist


----------



## CharlySteven (22. August 2009)

mal schauen ob man auhc goblin/worgen dks machen kann, weiß da einer schon was zu^^


----------



## Lykono (22. August 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> mal schauen ob man auhc goblin/worgen dks machen kann, weiß da einer schon was zu^^



*Allianz

 Worgen - Todesritter
 Worgen Druiden
 Worgen - Jäger
 Worgen - Magier
 Worgen - Priester
 Worgen - Schurke
 Worgen - Hexenmeister
 Worgen - Krieger


 Horde

 Goblin - Todesritter
 Goblin - Schamanen
 Goblin - Jäger
 Goblin - Magier
 Goblin - Priester
 Goblin - Schurke
 Goblin - Hexenmeister
 Goblin - Krieger*


----------



## Sausage (22. August 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> mal schauen ob man auhc goblin/worgen dks machen kann, weiß da einer schon was zu^^



Kann man: http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/_...atrix_de_DE.jpg


----------



## ach was solls. (22. August 2009)

kann mir eventuell jemand beantworten was es mit dem "Path of the Titans" zu tun hat? Da blick ich, um ehrlich zu sein, nicht wirklich durch? Was heißt das? Wird mann zum Titan aufsteigen wenn man den richtigen Weg einschlägt :O?

Fragen über Fragen, ich hoffe doch da weiß jemand mehr als ich.


----------



## Lykono (22. August 2009)

ach schrieb:


> kann mir eventuell jemand beantworten was es mit dem "Path of the Titans" zu tun hat? Da blick ich, um ehrlich zu sein, nicht wirklich durch? Was heißt das? Wird mann zum Titan aufsteigen wenn man den richtigen Weg einschlägt :O?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen, ich hoffe doch da weiß jemand mehr als ich.



gibts schon nen thread zu sufu hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nachtrag:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...fad+der+titanen


----------



## Urgosch (22. August 2009)

also ich hab mir das ma angegut und mein das 

DAS EIN ZWERG SCHAMANE EINFACH ZU WEIT GEHT!!!!
ham die den noch alle ? Oo 
ich meine ein zwerg! ein zwerg soll schamane sein Oo ich meine blizz hat den schamanen schon oft durch den dreck gezogen und 
zum firstziel im pvp gemacht und jetzt das ich bin imemr noch nich über den schock hinweg das die allianz schamanen hat! aber zwerge nein nein nein nein nein niemals da hör ich lieber auf als das ich mir das antun muss -.- sry is aber so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## War-Rock (22. August 2009)

Urgosch schrieb:


> also ich hab mir das ma angegut und mein das
> 
> DAS EIN ZWERG SCHAMANE EINFACH ZU WEIT GEHT!!!!
> ham die den noch alle ? Oo
> ...



giev dwarf shamans plx...


----------



## Sausage (22. August 2009)

Urgosch schrieb:


> DAS EIN ZWERG SCHAMANE EINFACH ZU WEIT GEHT!!!!



Es gab schon immer Zwerg-Schamanen in WoW (Wildhammerclan) - was geht daran jetzt zu weit?

mfg


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Es gab schon immer Zwerg-Schamanen in WoW (Wildhammerclan) - was geht daran jetzt zu weit?
> 
> mfg



Frage ich mich auch grade Zwerg schamane is immernoch besser als taure pala ^^


----------



## Pandemonios (22. August 2009)

zwerg-schammi find ich gar net so schlimm, schließlich sind zwerge ein volk der erde, also warum nicht?

was ich wiederum lächerlich finde ist der untote jäger.. wenn dem sein pet hunger hat, kann er es mit nem frischen knochen sofort zufrieden stellen..ich hoffe ihr habt die ironie hierbei erkannt


----------



## Sausage (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Frage ich mich auch grade Zwerg schamane is immernoch besser als taure pala ^^



Naja Tauren Pala kann man sich eigentlich auch noch relativ gut erklären.. Ich kenn da jetzt keine offizielle Begründung oder sonstiges dazu, aber für mich wär es z.B. so erklärbar: Nach so einer Katastrophe suchen auch die Tauren nach Möglichkeiten, Deathwing und Co. zu besiegen, und die Tauren versuchen in ihrer Verzweiflung die Künste des Lichts zu lernen (was ja auch gelingt^^). Bei den Tauren ist es noch durch die Erdenmutter erklärbar, aber wie das genau war, weiss ich nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Frage ich mich auch grade Zwerg schamane is immernoch besser als taure pala ^^



der name paladin ist engine...es müßte eigentlich sonnen krieger heißen aber blizz wird wohl kaum nur für die tauren ne neue klasse machen...und beschäftigt euch mal mit der geschichte von den tauren palas das ergibt sogar sinn


----------



## ach was solls. (22. August 2009)

Zwerg Schamanen? Hätten schon viel früher da sein sollen denn in WC3 gibt es welche !

EDIT: Und viehiiiielen dank für den Path of the Titans - link. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (22. August 2009)

Pandemonios schrieb:


> zwerg-schammi find ich gar net so schlimm, schließlich sind zwerge ein volk der erde, also warum nicht?
> 
> was ich wiederum lächerlich finde ist der untote jäger.. wenn dem sein pet hunger hat, kann er es mit nem frischen knochen sofort zufrieden stellen..ich hoffe ihr habt die ironie hierbei erkannt



das ist für mich auch fragwürdig ^^ kann mir nicht vorstellen dass untote die tierliebsten gestalten sind ...


----------



## Compléxx (22. August 2009)

GIEF tauren schurke PLX


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. August 2009)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> das ist für mich auch fragwürdig ^^ kann mir nicht vorstellen dass untote die tierliebsten gestalten sind ...



die untoten jäger waren dann halt im leben jäger und sinds im untot dann auch wo is das problem? achja nur so nebenbei rate mal was sylvanas vor ihrem tot war?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (22. August 2009)

Ich wette wenn das 4te AddOn den Ufoabsturz von Roswell zum Thema hätte müsste man sich auch keine Sorgen machen denn irgendwie kann man ja doch alles erklären... Und Eichhörnchen endlich als spielbare Rasse..aber Hey, die gabs ja auch schon immer vor Stormwind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (22. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die untoten jäger waren dann halt im leben jäger und sinds im untot dann auch wo is das problem? achja nur so nebenbei rate mal was sylvanas vor ihrem tot war?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eine Hochelfe oder sowas, richtig? *zwinker*


----------



## Pandemonios (22. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die untoten jäger waren dann halt im leben jäger und sinds im untot dann auch wo is das problem? achja nur so nebenbei rate mal was sylvanas vor ihrem tot war?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sylvanas war waldläufer-general, was nicht unbedingt heißt das sie somit auch jägerin war.. (schurke und warry können schließlich auch mit pfeil und bogen umgehen.. und wer wc3 gespielt hat der weiß das in der kampanie sylvanas die selben fähigkeiten wie tyrande (moonpriest) hatte.. also volltrefferautra, sengpfeile, eulenspäher und sternenregen

sicher wurde der jäger in WoW daraufbasierend designed.. aber das würde auch bedeuten das tyrande ebenfalls jägerin ist.. und das ist eben nicht der fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. August 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Eine Hochelfe oder sowas, richtig? *zwinker*



jop waldläuferin und das is ne mischung aus jäger und schurke als untote jäger sind schon möglich


----------



## Drop-Dead (22. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die untoten jäger waren dann halt im leben jäger und sinds im untot dann auch wo is das problem? achja nur so nebenbei rate mal was sylvanas vor ihrem tot war?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne waldläuferin? :O

edit: da war ich zu langsam ^^ aber na gut ... einigermaßen überzeugt x)


----------



## Haggelo (22. August 2009)

Das spiel is mehr als kaputt seit Wotlk...

Und dann is man mal 2 tage NICHT da und schon is das spiel NOCH1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
00000mal kaputt(''er'')


Ich hoffe das Star wars the old republic vor der erweiterung rauskommt


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Das spiel is mehr als kaputt seit Wotlk...
> 
> Und dann is man mal 2 tage NICHT da und schon is das spiel NOCH1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> 00000mal kaputt(''er'')
> ...



Wieso weinst du den es ist nicht mal Draußen ja und Ich finde so Wie es Angekündigt wurde ist alles super


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. August 2009)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> ne waldläuferin? :O
> 
> edit: da war ich zu langsam ^^ aber na gut ... einigermaßen überzeugt x)



gut das ich helfen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die mods können einem schon echt leid tun alle 2 min müssen sie nen neuen thread zu cataclysm schließen ^^


----------



## Drop-Dead (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wieso weinst du den es ist nicht mal Draußen ja und Ich finde so Wie es Angekündigt wurde ist alles super



ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 müssen wir nur hoffen , dass die umsetzung super ist. und ihr jammert immer alle rum , dass wow ja ach so kaputt ist ... meine fresse kündigt euren account !

immer dieses "mimimi früher war alles besser"-denken ... ist genau wie bei den leuten die sich die mauer zurück wünschen


----------



## Sausage (22. August 2009)

Pandemonios schrieb:


> sylvanas war waldläufer-general, was nicht unbedingt heißt das sie somit auch jägerin war.. (schurke und warry können schließlich auch mit pfeil und bogen umgehen.. und wer wc3 gespielt hat der weiß das in der kampanie sylvanas die selben fähigkeiten wie tyrande (moonpriest) hatte.. also volltrefferautra, sengpfeile, eulenspäher und sternenregen
> 
> sicher wurde der jäger in WoW daraufbasierend designed.. aber das würde auch bedeuten das tyrande ebenfalls jägerin ist.. und das ist eben nicht der fall
> 
> ...



Naja in WoW wurde sie schon als Jägerin umgesetzt, so weit ich das vom Städteraid noch weiss.. sie schiesst fast nur mit dem Bogen, Mehrfachschuss hat sie auch drauf und nen Teleport, den man jetzt als "abstrakten Rückzug" verstehen könnte ^^

Untoter Jäger war für mich aber eig. noch nie ein Widerspruch.. im Gegenteil, ich stells mir ziemlich intressant vor.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. August 2009)

Pandemonios schrieb:


> sylvanas war waldläufer-general, was nicht unbedingt heißt das sie somit auch jägerin war.. (schurke und warry können schließlich auch mit pfeil und bogen umgehen.. und wer wc3 gespielt hat der weiß das in der kampanie sylvanas die selben fähigkeiten wie tyrande (moonpriest) hatte.. also volltrefferautra, sengpfeile, eulenspäher und sternenregen
> 
> sicher wurde der jäger in WoW daraufbasierend designed.. aber das würde auch bedeuten das tyrande ebenfalls jägerin ist.. und das ist eben nicht der fall
> 
> ...



das mit sylvanas in wc3 als sie noch lebte war reine engine die wollten halt nicht nur für sie noch ein paar neue zauber entwickeln...und ja sylvanas war waldläufer general und waldläufer sind jäger (halt ohne pet und noch was besser im nahkampf halt jäger +schurke= wäldläufer) und es spricht auch nix dagegen das sylvanas ein paar untoten beibringt wasn jäger is also könnte sie neben dem boss von uc auch noch jäger lehrerin werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pandemonios (22. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das mit sylvanas in wc3 als sie noch lebte war reine engine die wollten halt nicht nur für sie noch ein paar neue zauber entwickeln...und ja sylvanas war waldläufer general und waldläufer sind jäger (halt ohne pet und noch was besser im nahkampf halt jäger +schurke= wäldläufer) und es spricht auch nix dagegen das sylvanas ein paar untoten beibringt wasn jäger is also könnte sie neben dem boss von uc auch noch jäger lehrerin werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




japp und nach ihrer verwandlung war sie ne Dunkle Waldläuferin.. mit silence, lifedrain, schwarzer pfeil (nicht derselbe hunterskill wie in wow) und mindcontrol.... bis auf den namen EINES skills hat sie nichts mit jägern zu tun..eher mit allen anderen castern (mage, lock, priest)

der schwarze pfeil erinnert eher an das ghul beschwören der dk´s


----------



## Gothic_1234 (22. August 2009)

hi


für mich ist wow endgültig gestorben aber wegen goblins hasse die vieher , das hat mir den kauf von WoW Cataclysm da grade die 2 neuen klassen nicht mag , die work finde ich passen nicht zu den ALLy *kotzt* f**** ***

aber was bestimmt gut würd ist Todesmine auf HC^^


hasse ab jetzt blizzard , blizz hätte ruhig mehr infos über D3 rausrücken können glaube D3 erscheint nicht mehr jedenfalls nicht in 5 jahren^^


----------



## Drop-Dead (22. August 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> 
> für mich ist wow endgültig gestorben aber wegen goblins hasse die vieher , das hat mir den kauf von WoW Cataclysm da grade die 2 neuen klassen nicht mag , die work finde ich passen nicht zu den ALLy *kotzt* f**** ***
> ...



wenn ich sowas lese krieg ich das kotzen ^^
1. keiner zwingt dich goblins zu spielen
2. worgen passen sehr wohl zur allianz (storybedingt) !
3. "mimimi ich hasse blizzard ab jetzt" geh sterben kind


----------



## Gothic_1234 (22. August 2009)

geh du doch sterben du unwichtiger NOOB


----------



## Enyalios (22. August 2009)

WoW-Comm wie sie leibt und lebt...


----------



## Acuria (22. August 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Das spiel is mehr als kaputt seit Wotlk...
> 
> Und dann is man mal 2 tage NICHT da und schon is das spiel NOCH1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> 00000mal kaputt(''er'')
> ...




Ok einmal Lieb flamen muss erlaubt sein:

Du hast eine "0" vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jedem das seine aber kein Grund hier so rumzubrüllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (22. August 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> geh du doch sterben du unwichtiger NOOB



Jetzt wirds aber langsam ganz ganz arm.


----------



## Drop-Dead (22. August 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> geh du doch sterben du unwichtiger NOOB



oho 1:0 für dich ... ^^


----------



## Haggelo (22. August 2009)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> oho 1:0 für dich ... ^^


Er hat aber recht :F


----------



## Gothic_1234 (22. August 2009)

was kommt als nexte für ne klasse/addon ^^


----------



## Drop-Dead (22. August 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Er hat aber recht :F



dass ichn unwichtiger noob bin ? D:


----------



## Saturas18 (22. August 2009)

naja klingt für mich im großen und ganzen ganz ok, bis auf 2 dinge

1. Deathwing wird killbar

2. einige rassen/klassen kombinationen passen loretechnisch gar nicht

Human Hunter - geht klar
Orc Mage - fast schon so schlimm wie orc warlock
Night Elf Mage - genauso schlimm wie orc warlock^^
Dwarf Mage - nicht so schlimm wie orc/n811 aber irgendwie bissl komisch
Blood Elf Warrior - geht klar
Dwarf Shaman - ka
Undead Hunter - sollte auch klar gehen
Tauren Paladin - schwachsinn
Tauren Priest - schwachsinn
Gnome Priest - ka
Troll Druid - ka


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> was kommt als nexte für ne klasse/addon ^^



was bitte ist nexte?


----------



## Haszor (22. August 2009)

Worauf ich mich - Als nicht mehr WoW Spieler - am meisten freue... Rassenänderungen *jubel* 
Ich sage einfach mal das das VOR der Erweiterung kommt. 
Und der ein oder andere Hordler sich denkt "Hm... Ich könnte ein 80er Worgen werden... Ich bin dann zwar kein Taure mehr, habe aber immernoch Fell"
Und dann kommen mimimimi Threads. "Wieso können die das!!!!?!??111elf!!!!???"


----------



## Haggelo (22. August 2009)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> dass ichn unwichtiger noob bin ? D:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Würde einfach nur gerne mal wissen seit wann DU wow spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und von blizz was sie als nächstes rausbringen ? 

World of Warcraft porno ?


----------



## Drop-Dead (22. August 2009)

Saturas18 schrieb:


> naja klingt für mich im großen und ganzen ganz ok, bis auf 2 dinge
> 
> 1. Deathwing wird killbar
> 
> ...



orc warlocks sind doch total logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kennste die story net ?

zur frage da oben : etwas länger als 3 jahre


----------



## Shardia (22. August 2009)

Saturas18 schrieb:


> naja klingt für mich im großen und ganzen ganz ok, bis auf 2 dinge
> 
> 1. Deathwing wird killbar
> 
> ...



Also zum Thema Orc-Warlock:
Mit dem Hexenmeistertum wurden so langsam die Orcs verdorben und zu der blutrünstigen Horde gemacht,
die sie zwischenzeitlich mal waren.
Außerdem waren viele mächtige Hexenmeister Orcs, so wie Guldan oder der Lichkönig selbst!
Es waren außerdem Orc-Warlocks, die den ersten Deathknight erschufen!
Also Orc Warlock passt mehr als...!


----------



## Saturas18 (22. August 2009)

Shardia schrieb:


> Also zum Thema Orc-Warlock:
> Mit dem Hexenmeistertum wurden so langsam die Orcs verdorben und zu der blutrünstigen Horde gemacht,
> die sie zwischenzeitlich mal waren.
> Außerdem waren viele mächtige Hexenmeister Orcs, so wie Guldan oder der Lichkönig selbst!
> ...



aber Thrall hat die Orcs zurück zum Schamanismus geführt und würde es der story nach doch niemals zulassen das sie durch die Hexenmeister erneut so verdorben werden wie damals


----------



## Haszor (22. August 2009)

Saturas18 schrieb:


> aber Thrall hat die Orcs zurück zum Schamanismus geführt und würde es der story nach doch niemals zulassen das sie durch die Hexenmeister erneut so verdorben werden wie damals


20k Shadowbolt crit in Thralls Face = Thrall down xD
Davor hat er Angst


----------



## Pandemonios (22. August 2009)

Saturas18 schrieb:


> naja klingt für mich im großen und ganzen ganz ok, bis auf 2 dinge
> 
> 1. Deathwing wird killbar
> 
> ...




zu zwerg-schamanen und undead-huntern hatte ich mich bereits geäussert.. nun aber noch mal zum tauren-pala...

wir wissen: drenai nutzen sowohl das licht (palas) als auch die mächte der natur (schamie)..wobei sie letzteres erst später erlernten.. warum sollte es bei den tauren nicht auch möglich sein.. nur eben in umgekehrter reihenfolge?

die quelle heiliger magie muss ja nicht dieselbe sein wie bei den andren völkern..(was ja bereits schon so etabliert ist)

menschen nutzen ihren glauben aus der sie kraft beziehen, drenai ziehen ihre kraft aus dem licht der naaru, und blutelfen kämpfen nicht mit dem licht sondern machten sich dieses untertan (stand so in etwa auf der bc-homepage)

warum also sollten die tauren nicht mit dem glauben der ihrer erdenmutter kämpfen können.. die quelle ihrer macht wäre wie gesagt eine andere.. aber die effekte sind die selben


----------



## Haggelo (22. August 2009)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> zur frage da oben : etwas länger als 3 jahre


Rly ? 

über 3 jahre und nur 1 80er ? 

habe ca. 5 monate früher angefangen 

naja egal 

Ich schaue mir jetzt noch etwas (wirklich genial gemachte(die 90 % aller spieler nicht beachten weil raiden wichtiger ist) ) classic wow landschaft an .... bevor classic von flugmounts vergewaltigt (<--- sry )wird ...


----------



## Pandemonios (22. August 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Und von blizz was sie als nächstes rausbringen ?
> 
> World of Warcraft porno ?




gibs bereits, nennt sich "world of whorecraft" , 6-teiler , der regisseur ist begeisterter WoW-fan


----------



## Drop-Dead (22. August 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Rly ?
> 
> über 3 jahre und nur 1 80er ?



2 ^^ mit meinem mage kann ich net einloggen weil etwas bei einer überweisung an blizz schief gegangen ist ... ^^ die geben den erst frei wenn ich denen geld nachreiche allerdings ist das überweisungsverfahren gesperrt und ich hab keine kreditkarte


----------



## Haggelo (22. August 2009)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> 2 ^^ mit meinem mage kann ich net einloggen weil etwas bei einer überweisung an blizz schief gegangen ist ... ^^ die geben den erst frei wenn ich denen geld nachreiche allerdings ist das überweisungsverfahren gesperrt und ich hab keine kreditkarte



Das gleiche bei meinem dudu :F

<- habe aber auch 4 80er ( wollte niemals so viele haben <- bin pvp spieler )


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (22. August 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Rly ?
> 
> über 3 jahre und nur 1 80er ?



ich habe auch nur einen achtziger und spiele schon fast seit der beta. ist sowas etwa ungewöhnlich?


----------



## Drop-Dead (22. August 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Das gleiche bei meinem dudu :F
> 
> <- habe aber auch 4 80er ( wollte niemals so viele haben <- bin pvp spieler )



bin ziemlich levelfaul die meisten meiner chars sind so im 50-60er bereich liegen geblieben ^^

mein pala ist auch erst 80 seid mein mage gesperrt ist also hat ich vorher sogar lange zeit nur 1 char auf maximal level 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (22. August 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> ich habe auch nur einen achtziger und spiele schon fast seit der beta. ist sowas etwa ungewöhnlich?


Ja


----------



## Müllermilch (22. August 2009)

Die Klassen änderungen sind so lächerlich <_< 

peace leute - ich bin raus! tze!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (22. August 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ja



na dann bin ich jetzt aber mal echt auf die antwort gespannt.

warum ist das denn so ungewöhnlich?


----------



## DerPsycho007 (22. August 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ja



Nein, spiele auch seid gut 3 Jahren und hab nur einen 80er, genauso wie viele meiner Kollegen und wir gehen alle raiden etc, sind also nicht wirklich casual.



Müllermilch schrieb:


> Die Klassen änderungen sind so lächerlich <_<
> 
> peace leute - ich bin raus! tze!



Wieso lächerlich? Wieso meckern jetzt alle wegen den neuen Klassen-Rassen Combos? Die Story entwickelt sich weiter, klar einiges lässt sich mit der bisherigen Story nicht erklären aber wieso darf die Geschichte sich nicht weiterentwickeln und so auch Tauren Paladine oder Zwerg Magier möglich machen? Vor 100 Jahren haben auch alle gesagt der Mensch wird nie fliegen, naja ich bin vor ner Woche von Malle wieder gekommen und rate mal wie ich das geschaft habe (ich geb dir nen Tipp ich war in der Luft)


----------



## Naho (22. August 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ja


Warum ist das ungewöhnlich? :O


----------



## Haggelo (22. August 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> na dann bin ich jetzt aber mal echt auf die antwort gespannt.
> 
> warum ist das denn so ungewöhnlich?



Ist eine lange zeit... 

Und wenn nicht gerade loladin oder priest spielst  IST es einfach ungewöhnlich 

Ich war schon auf 3 verchiedenen servern und jeder ( den ich kenne ) hat min 1 twink


@ der psycho007

Es is in ordnung wenn sich die geschichte verändert usw... aber ich finde blizz sollte die alten orte so lassen wie sie sind... spieler die NEU anfangen werden NIEMALS so lvln können wie die classic oder tbc spieler...auch NIEMALS teils geniale q reihen von früher machen können...


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (22. August 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ist eine lange zeit...
> 
> Und wenn nicht gerade loladin oder priest spielst  IST es einfach ungewöhnlich
> 
> Ich war schon auf 3 verchiedenen servern und jeder ( den ich kenne ) hat min 1 twink



na ja, eine handfeste argumentation ist das deinerseits aber nicht. ich spiele einen heilig/diszi priester. und ich habe einach keine lust einen weiteren 80er zu erspielen. dafür mag ich das twinken überhaupt nicht.

ausserdem sollte man mit vorurteilen vorsichtig sein.

/edit: na wie schön dass du nach dem loladin wort gerade noch priest mit reingesetzt hast. /clap


----------



## Haggelo (22. August 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> na ja, eine handfeste argumentation ist das deinerseits aber nicht. ich spiele einen heilig/diszi priester. und ich habe einach keine lust einen weiteren 80er zu erspielen. dafür mag ich das twinken überhaupt nicht.
> 
> ausserdem sollte man mit vorurteilen vorsichtig sein.


Das sehen aber noch einige genauso wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Thema :
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...57976&sid=3


----------



## Arnorns (22. August 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> na ja, eine handfeste argumentation ist das deinerseits aber nicht. ich spiele einen heilig/diszi priester. und ich habe einach keine lust einen weiteren 80er zu erspielen. dafür mag ich das twinken überhaupt nicht.
> 
> ausserdem sollte man mit vorurteilen vorsichtig sein.
> 
> /edit: na wie schön dass du nach dem loladin wort gerade noch priest mit reingesetzt hast. /clap



bin seid der beta dabei und hab nur einen 80er, kenne ein paar andere denen das genauso geht. also vermutlich doch gewöhnlicher als man denkt


----------



## Haggelo (22. August 2009)

Zum Thema das eben geschlossen wurde :



Mounts  http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...58075&sid=3


----------



## DerPsycho007 (22. August 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> @ der psycho007
> 
> Es is in ordnung wenn sich die geschichte verändert usw... aber ich finde blizz sollte die alten orte so lassen wie sie sind... spieler die NEU anfangen werden NIEMALS so lvln können wie die classic oder tbc spieler...auch NIEMALS teils geniale q reihen von früher machen können...



Dafür werden sie neue, wahrscheinlich auch echt geniale, Questreihen machen können. Klar ich selber frage mich auch noch wie die das alles regeln wollen, aber ich freue mich drauf. Bis jetzt habe ich keinen ienzigen Twink, wird sich ändern. Einen noch vor 4.0 um einfach noch die alte Welt zum letzten mal zu genießen und dann auf jeden fall mindestens einen um die neue "alte" Welt bestaunen zu dürfen. Klar wird es für neue Spieler nicht das selbe sein wie früher, aber das ist es im grunde genommen schon heute nicht. Die meisten Leute von denen ich weis das sie neu anfangen lassen sich eh durch die Instanzen/Gruppen quests ziehen und sehen die alten Raid Instanzen auch nicht. Nen Kollege von mir der erst vor nem knappen jahr angefangen hat der kennt die hälfte der Classic Instanzen gar nicht weil der wegen dem ziehen so schnell gelevelt hat dass er einige instanzen von innen nicht gesehen hat. Und da mit dem neuen add on eigentlich jeder nen Twink spielt (damit man eben alles neue mitbekommt) werden sogar neuankömmlinge in WoW mehr davon haben da es wieder viel mehr Gruppen für die "Classic" Instanzen geben wird (wobei ich denke das einige davon auch stark überarbeitet werden). Meiner Meinung nach verbessert das neue Add on das spielerlebnis nicht nur für alle alten WoWler sondern auch für alle Anfänger und gerade das sollte ein Add on sein, eines welchen wirklich jedem etwas bringt.


----------



## Kontinuum (22. August 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> World of Warcraft porno ?



gibts ja schon xD


----------



## Lenay (22. August 2009)

Weibliche Worgen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls die wer noch nich gesehen hat ^^ !


----------



## Wizzle (22. August 2009)

Der Trailer hat mich ordentlich verwirrt begesitert und ein klein wenig erzürnt, komische neue Rassen, eine zersörte Welt naja...



BTW; Todesschwinge siueht aus wie Camerons Godzilla..


----------



## dmix (22. August 2009)

Goblin Mount:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissi3384 (22. August 2009)

Nett sehr nett.
Binn aber mehr gespannt auf was Worgen reiten??

Wolf auf großer Hund??


----------



## TheEwanie (22. August 2009)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> Nett sehr nett.
> Binn aber mehr gespannt auf was Worgen reiten??
> 
> Wolf auf großer Hund??


auf nehm pferd....sie sind ja eig. menschen...nur im kampf worgen so wie ich es verstanden habe...


----------



## Murazor1 (22. August 2009)

wie isn das eigentlich mit worgen mounts?^^ 
aber Worgen fällt mir grad gar nix ein^^.


----------



## John.D.Dorian (22. August 2009)

Aber wär ja doof, wenn die Worgen "wieder nur" ein Pferd bekommen.

ich habe mal gehört, dass es ein Wildschwein sein soll. Was ich persönlich sinnlos und blöd finden würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (22. August 2009)

wird wohl ein kampfeber mit rüstung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissi3384 (22. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> auf nehm pferd....sie sind ja eig. menschen...nur im kampf worgen so wie ich es verstanden habe...




Kling logisch. Wäre mir aber ein bissel zu lahm.

Wenn Worg dann bitte auch was neues.

Was wäre denn ne Option??

Schlagt doch mal was vor. 


Wie wäre es denn mit äähh Löwen?? Haben wir ja noch nett.


----------



## TheEwanie (22. August 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> wird wohl ein kampfeber mit rüstung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke dir


----------



## John.D.Dorian (22. August 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> wird wohl ein kampfeber mit rüstung
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahh die würden eh nicht so doof wie die Eber aussehen, die man in Westfall oder sonst wo antrifft


----------



## TheEwanie (22. August 2009)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> Kling logisch. Wäre mir aber ein bissel zu lahm.
> 
> Wenn Worg dann bitte auch was neues.
> 
> ...


...die reiten einfach nich sondern laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissi3384 (22. August 2009)

Also ich find die sehen nicht unbedingt wie Eber aus.


----------



## Lyn685 (22. August 2009)

> wird wohl ein kampfeber mit rüstung



 Sieht für mich wie ein Eber aus, der von der Worgen-Seuche befallen wurde.
Also ein Halb-Eber, Halb-Wolf. :O


----------



## Chrissi3384 (22. August 2009)

Naja vielleicht ein Wereber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murazor1 (22. August 2009)

sieht schon cool aus^^


----------



## Draco1985 (22. August 2009)

Lenay schrieb:


> Weibliche Worgen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, ich glaube spätestens mit dem Addon dürfte WoW damit ein Paradies für Furries sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt wo ich drüber nachdenke... Ich weiß nicht ob ich entsetzter darüber sein soll, dass ich mich gerade dabei ertappt habe "Sind ja ganz süß..." zu denken oder dass der Gedankengang mit "...fast so süß wie weibliche Tauren" endete...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (22. August 2009)

bin dann mal teeworlds zocken



bg


----------



## Lyn685 (22. August 2009)

> Und jetzt wo ich drüber nachdenke... Ich weiß nicht ob ich entsetzter darüber sein soll, dass ich mich gerade dabei ertappt habe "Sind ja ganz süß..." zu denken oder dass der Gedankengang mit "...fast so süß wie weibliche Tauren" endete... unsure.gif


Solange du sie nicht nackt sehen willst, denke ich musst du dir darum keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Draco1985 (22. August 2009)

Lyn685 schrieb:


> Solange du sie nicht nackt sehen willst, denke ich musst du dir darum keine Sorgen machen.



"Wollen" ist in der Hinsicht für Spieler kaum von Bedeutung. Immerhin ist die Grenze zwischen "nackt" (naja, so nackt es in WoW halt geht) und gewissen (Stoff-) Rüstungsteilen ziemlich... fließend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davon abgesehen: Ich bin erstaunt, dass einige (junge?) Leute anscheinend der Meinung sind, Attraktivität könne man nur erkennen, wenn das betreffende Subjekt nackt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azzulon (22. August 2009)

Al Gore hatte Recht! MANNBÄRSCHWEIN existiert!


----------



## Lyn685 (22. August 2009)

> Davon abgesehen: Ich bin erstaunt, dass einige (junge?) Leute anscheinend der Meinung sind, Attraktivität könne man nur erkennen, wenn das betreffende Subjekt nackt ist. tongue.gif


Hab ich was von Attraktivität gesagt?


----------



## SicVenom (22. August 2009)

ist ja nichts schlimmes daran einen hund/wolf (worgen) süß zu finden^^ bei kühen (tauren)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

werd mir wohl eine rolle der auferstehung besorgen, würde gerne mal die neuen startgebiete und castanimationen ansehn. finde die verwandlungsanimation schonmal nicht schlecht


----------



## Naho (22. August 2009)

Was ist nun mit Gnome & Gnomeregan?


----------



## Rainaar (22. August 2009)

Da kommt man nichtsahnend von der Gamescom, gute Laune und das Video von Blizz im Gepäck und schaut dann bei Buffed rein.

Gruselig.

So viel gequirlte Scheisse und blöde Kommentare auf einem Haufen -  das IST absolut Rekortverdächtig!

Die Hälfte davon in einer Sprache, die selbst "Schwörerdeutsch"-Experten nicht mehr lesen können.

Dazu Prognosen und Mutmaßungen die so absurd sind, daß man die Ersteller allein der Aussage wegen schon auf Drogen untersuchen müsste.

Einen netten Rat von mir :

Spielt Aion. Ein gaaaaaanz tolles Spiel. Und ne dolle "Comuhniti", echt!!!!!!!. 

Die stehen original 20 Minuten und brüllen was der Penner auf der Bühne ihnen sagt, nur für ein 2,5€ China T-Shirt der Extraklasse für 5 von 500. Int pur! ( LOL )

Mann, mann, wird es jemals besser?


----------



## Lyn685 (22. August 2009)

> Mann, mann, wird es jemals besser?


Der Fortschritt wird besser, aber das Gemeinschaftswesen wird schlechter.
So ist es auch in der echten Welt.


----------



## Sascha_BO (22. August 2009)

dmix schrieb:


> Goblin Mount:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist aber doch nix offizielles, oder? Hab nicht alle News zu Kotaclysm vollständig durchgesehen, wenn dann ist mir DAS entgangen.


----------



## Valdos Theolos (22. August 2009)

Kann es sein das es mit dem neuen Addon kein Noggenfrogger mehr geben wird *panik krieg*
Wieso? Die Welt wird ja komplett verändert...vllt. kommt der Typ ja um oder so :S


----------



## P-bibi (22. August 2009)

Azzulon schrieb:


> Al Gore hatte Recht! MANNBÄRSCHWEIN existiert!



Nein! Es ist der Schweinebärmann! 
Oder ich irre mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (22. August 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Das ist aber doch nix offizielles, oder? Hab nicht alle News zu Kotaclysm vollständig durchgesehen, wenn dann ist mir DAS entgangen.



doch, goblins sollen ein raketenauto als mount kriegen


----------



## Salamana (22. August 2009)

Kaum zu fassen wie viel dreck hier manche leute schreiben....

naja ich denke das nächste addon wird geil und es wurde auch zeit das wieder die alte welt ins spiel kommt 

btw: Sagten hier nicht manche mal das sie classic zurückhaben wollen ?..naja jetzt bekommt ihrs wieder nur auf eine "Zerstörerische" weise !!

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (22. August 2009)

Arnorns schrieb:


> doch, goblins sollen ein raketenauto als mount kriegen


Oha.... also kommts doch wie ich es vor gut 2 Jahren vorausbefürchtet habe... Auto(ähnliche)s als Mounts... als ob die Motoräder nicht schon blöd genug waren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hätte mit bei den Goblins eher was Echsenartiges (siehe Star Wars EP 2) vorstellen können. Naja, dann halt in weiteres Brumbrum...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (22. August 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Oha.... also kommts doch wie ich es vor gut 2 Jahren vorausbefürchtet habe... Auto(ähnliche)s als Mounts... als ob die Motoräder nicht schon blöd genug waren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die technik gabs nur schon in wc3, gryrokopter, panzer, was weis ich
und bei release gabs auch schon nen haufen technikkram. ich erinner mal an: die gnomenmounts, diverse schredder etc. als mobs, die rennen in der schimmernden ebene
von daher nix überraschendes das die tüftler schlechthin ein mechanisches mount bekommen.


----------



## Sascha_BO (22. August 2009)

Arnorns schrieb:


> die technik gabs nur schon in wc3, gryrokopter, panzer, was weis ich
> und bei release gabs auch schon nen haufen technikkram. ich erinner mal an: die gnomenmounts, diverse schredder etc. als mobs, die rennen in der schimmernden ebene
> von daher nix überraschendes das die tüftler schlechthin ein mechanisches mount bekommen.


Aber jetzt (Raketen-)Autos? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also DIE gab es sicher noch nicht zu WC3-Zeiten. Jaja, Technick... Weiterentwicklung und so... egal, das wurde schon vor zwei Jahren ohne Ergebnis durchdiskutiert und muß hier nicht nochmal unbedingt. Ich finds halt blöd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (22. August 2009)

die starwars-potracer sin ja mal mindestens genauso futuristisch, und da hat sich keiner beschwert


----------



## Captain Hero (22. August 2009)

haha früher hieß es immer: was? untote jäger? nein die kann es nicht geben! stelle dir mal vor du hast einen untoten jäger und hast als begleitpet einen wolf, und mitten im kampf bekommt er lust auf knochen und schnappt sich deinen oberschenkelknochen! lecker!
sowas blödes lol

aber nu auf einmal doch?! 

naja....... -.-


----------



## Maximolider (22. August 2009)

naja,vieleicht ein vorschlag zur güte an alle die meinen,das wäre der untergang von wow und man kann die alte welt so nichtmehr bereisen:
seht es einfach als wow 2 und seit froh,das ihr nicht alle nochmal bei level 1 anfangen müsst.dann ist es vieleicht nicht ganz so schlimm....
ich für meinen teil bin froh,daß das addon so kommt,die alte welt fand ich immer toll,nur gespielt hat man nichtmehr wirklich in ihr,was sich jetzt drastisch ändern wird.

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## TheGui (23. August 2009)

Untote jäger... dan wird ja "totstellen" nichmer nötig xD


----------



## Hackseputt (23. August 2009)

Maximolider schrieb:


> naja,vieleicht ein vorschlag zur güte an alle die meinen,das wäre der untergang von wow und man kann die alte welt so nichtmehr bereisen:
> seht es einfach als wow 2 und seit froh,das ihr nicht alle nochmal bei level 1 anfangen müsst.dann ist es vieleicht nicht ganz so schlimm....
> ich für meinen teil bin froh,daß das addon so kommt,die alte welt fand ich immer toll,nur gespielt hat man nichtmehr wirklich in ihr,was sich jetzt drastisch ändern wird.
> 
> ...



Ja oder kauft das addon nicht. Dann bleibt doch alles beim alten oder ?


----------



## Alirev (23. August 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den Trailer ansehe, dann sehe ich da vor allem eins: Wie immer ziemlich viel Potenzial, was von der Umsetzung ingame dann wieder ruiniert wird. Schade drum.
> 
> Was ich konkret meine?
> 
> ...



es zwingt dich ja niemand das spiel zu spielen


----------



## Lykono (23. August 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> Ja oder kauft das addon nicht. Dann bleibt doch alles beim alten oder ?



wenn es dich tatsächlich interessieren würde würdest du einfach mal dannach suchen oder?

das ist nun das dritte mal das alleine !ich! sagen darf das, so wie es angekündigt wurde, alle egal ob sie das addon kaufen oder nicht die änderung von azeroth wahrnehmen werden und es nurnoch eine neue alte welt geben wird


----------



## Deadwool (23. August 2009)

Wird es keine Low-Level Inis mehr geben ? Ich sehe auf dieser Chart nichts unter Level 80  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.no-perspective.org/thumb.php?pt...p;mode=original


----------



## Fakel (23. August 2009)

Das muss raus:
An alle die sich über die Infos von mmo-champ. lustig gemacht haben und selber ohne irgend welche Beweise
mit aussagen wie: "die spinnen doch bei mmo-champ.", "denkt ihr Blizzard ist so blöd?" usw und noch schlimmer
ankammen->EPIC FAIL!!

http://a.imagehost.org/view/0486/fail


----------



## Raxon22 (23. August 2009)

naja nun wissen wir ja alles ist ja die Katze ausm sack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BoomLabor (23. August 2009)

Es passt vielleicht hier nich hin aber ich würde gerne wissen ob Blizzard i-was zu mmo-champion gesagt hat. Wie das passieren konnte.
(Vielleicht wurde sowas ja bei einer Q and A Runde gefragt)


----------



## cardiac86 (23. August 2009)

Wurde schon irgendwo/wann bekanntgegeben, wie es sich bei der Charaktererstellung von Worgen verhält? Erstellt man einen menschlichen Charakter, der ein entsprechendes Worgen-Erscheinungsbild hat, oder anders herum? Oder kann man beides gestalten, oder sieht Menschenform/Worgenform (je nach dem welche man gestalten kann) immer gleich aus?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (23. August 2009)

cardiac86 schrieb:


> Wurde schon irgendwo/wann bekanntgegeben, wie es sich bei der Charaktererstellung von Worgen verhält? Erstellt man einen menschlichen Charakter, der ein entsprechendes Worgen-Erscheinungsbild hat, oder anders herum? Oder kann man beides gestalten, oder sieht Menschenform/Worgenform (je nach dem welche man gestalten kann) immer gleich aus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



soweit ich weiß is die worgenform die standardform. im kampf immer aktiv und out of combat kann man frei wechseln. mensch soll einfach nur kosmetik sein, und um zu verdeutlichen dass es verwandelte menschen sind.


----------



## Maragus03 (23. August 2009)

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen das sich das Aussehen des Menschen auf das Aussehen des Worgen
auswirkt. Ähnlich wie jetzt beim Druiden.


----------



## Tamaecki (23. August 2009)

wenn das Addon kommt ,spielen doch eh nur noch die Suchtis,den man alles vorsetzen kann.
Hauptsache auf der Verpackung steht World of Warcraft.
Egal wie scheisse alles ist., aber macht ruhig, sollten mal die server unten sein,
dann kommen die meissten eh in die klapse, da wo sie normalerweise jetzt schon hingehören.


----------



## revilo84 (23. August 2009)

hat jemand vielleicht irgendwo nen video entdeckt wo Cataclysm auf der blizzcon enthüllt wird?


----------



## Zurrak (23. August 2009)

14! Vierzehn Millionen Spieler und Blizzard soll es schaffen es jedem einzelnen Recht zu machen? Es ist ja schon schwer für 50 Leute zu kochen, das allen alles schmeckt.
Was dem einen in WoW nicht gefällt, findet ein anderer ganz super. Blizzard macht einen verdammt guten Job. Mir kommt es aber manchmal vor als wenn die Spieler denken, Blizzard entwickelt WoW speziell für die einzelne Person.


----------



## Zurrak (23. August 2009)

revilo84 schrieb:


> hat jemand vielleicht irgendwo nen video entdeckt wo Cataclysm auf der blizzcon enthüllt wird?



http://www.buffed.de/news/11651/blizzcon-d...blick-von-tag-1


----------



## Tamaecki (23. August 2009)

Zurrak schrieb:


> 14! Vierzehn Millionen Spieler und Blizzard soll es schaffen es jedem einzelnen Recht zu machen? Es ist ja schon schwer für 50 Leute zu kochen, das allen alles schmeckt.
> Was dem einen in WoW nicht gefällt, findet ein anderer ganz super. Blizzard macht einen verdammt guten Job. Mir kommt es aber manchmal vor als wenn die Spieler denken, Blizzard entwickelt WoW speziell für die einzelne Person.



14 Millionen?, das ist vielleicht dein Wunsch, wenn du nachts träumst!!
es geht jeden tag abwärts mit den Spielerzahlen, das höchste war mal beim Release des 2.ten Addons von 11,5 mio.
jetzt sind es ca. noch 9 mio.
Also erst informieren, dann schreiben ,du nase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lykono (23. August 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Wird es keine Low-Level Inis mehr geben ? Ich sehe auf dieser Chart nichts unter Level 80
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da werden lediglich neue dungeons vorgestellt es wird mit sicherheit viele dungeons für lowlvl geben ob diese dann die alten sind / komplett neue oder alte neu aufgelegt sei mal dahin gestellt




cardiac86 schrieb:


> Wurde schon irgendwo/wann bekanntgegeben, wie es sich bei der Charaktererstellung von Worgen verhält? Erstellt man einen menschlichen Charakter, der ein entsprechendes Worgen-Erscheinungsbild hat, oder anders herum? Oder kann man beides gestalten, oder sieht Menschenform/Worgenform (je nach dem welche man gestalten kann) immer gleich aus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so wie ich das verstanden habe / mitbekommen habe konfiguriert man sich in der char erstellung ein menschliches aussehen und eines als worg!

und an den über mir
ja, ich glaube auch das die spielerzahlen eher runter gegangen sind jedoch bleibt die kernaussage von dem dir zitierten richtig
und wenn es nur 1 mio spieler wären(die alle aktiv sind und ihre meinungen preisgeben) könnte man es vielen leuten nicht rechtmachen und haters würden durchs forum stolzieren und alles miesmachen wollen so wie jeden tag in der world of warcraft


----------



## ach was solls. (23. August 2009)

wie lächerlich ist dann denn könnt ihr nicht ruhe geben? das geht einem saumäßig auf den Keks.
Das hier ist ein WoW - Forum hier wird nicht geschrieben ob man alles scheiße findet oder nicht. Eure Meinung diesbezüglich könnt ihr einfach für euch behalten da sie niemanden interessiert. Auch wenn das Unterforum hier Allgemeien DIskussionen heißt solltet ihr trotzdem nicht diesen Mist reinschreiben das führt doch alles nur zu geflame.

Ihr habt ganze ZWEI Optionen:

Option A: Ihr wartet ersteinmal bis das Spiel draußen ist, und testet es an bzw spielt es.
oder
Option B: Anstatt uns allen mitzuteilen das ihr alles Scheiße findet sagt ihr euch einfach selber " Aha, ist nichts für mich, ich wechsel auf ein anderes MMO oder höre ganz mit zocken auf "

aber verschont uns doch damit .. wie vorposter erwähnten interessiert Blizzard eure meinung nicht. Ich denke genauso wenig wie die meisten von uns.

@Topic: Ich kann nur dagegenstimmen. Die Gebiete sind zerstört und das allein gibt schon das "Die welt steht vor dem abgrund - feeling" Dann noch neue Monster, neue quests und dies und das.


----------



## Sascha_BO (23. August 2009)

ach schrieb:


> wie lächerlich ist dann denn könnt ihr nicht ruhe geben? das geht einem saumäßig auf den Keks.
> Das hier ist ein WoW - Forum hier wird nicht geschrieben ob man alles scheiße findet oder nicht. Eure Meinung diesbezüglich könnt ihr einfach für euch behalten da sie niemanden interessiert. Auch wenn das Unterforum hier Allgemeien DIskussionen heißt solltet ihr trotzdem nicht diesen Mist reinschreiben das führt doch alles nur zu geflame.
> 
> Ihr habt ganze ZWEI Optionen:
> ...


Geflamed wird nur von denen die die Meinungen (auch wenns negative sind) von anderen nicht akzeptieren können oder wollen. 
Da das hier ein allgemeines Diskussionsforum zu WoW ist können hier also auch Negativmeinungen (liegt im Auge des Betrachters) rausgehauen werden.

Du hast ganze ZWEI Optionen:

Option A: Nimm die Meinung so hin auch wenn sie dir negativ erscheint oder geh sachlich drauf ein aber flame nicht rum. Halte den Fred "sauber".
Option B: Akzeptier die Meinung nicht und fang an zu flamen => _"Verschont uns mit eurer scheiß Meinung, die will keiner lesen!"_

Wenn dich die Meinungen anderer nicht jucken, was treibt dich dann in ein Forum???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht wärst Du im offiziellen Wir-vergöttern-WoW-Forum besser aufgehoben wo NegativThreads gern mal untern Tisch gekehrt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (23. August 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> 14 Millionen?, das ist vielleicht dein Wunsch, wenn du nachts träumst!!
> es geht jeden tag abwärts mit den Spielerzahlen, das höchste war mal beim Release des 2.ten Addons von 11,5 mio.
> jetzt sind es ca. noch 9 mio.
> Also erst informieren, dann schreiben ,du nase
> ...



Mittlerweile sind die Hälfte davon Chinesen. Wer rechnen kann stellt fest, dass die Zahlen für Europa und USA seit BC stark rückläufig sind.


----------



## Enyalios (23. August 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Geflamed wird nur von denen die die Meinungen (auch wenns negative sind) von anderen nicht akzeptieren können oder wollen.
> Da das hier ein allgemeines Diskussionsforum zu WoW ist können hier also auch Negativmeinungen (liegt im Auge des Betrachters) rausgehauen werden.
> 
> Du hast ganze ZWEI Optionen:
> ...



Danke das du mir 2 Minuten Schreibarbeit erspart hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heronimo (23. August 2009)

Ganz einfache Sache:

Blizz sieht mit schrecken einen großteil ihrer Spieler zu Games wie Aion rennen und versucht nun auf biegen und brechen dagegen zu wirken.  Irgendwie armselig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meiner Meinung nach, die letzten Zuckungen des über so viele Jahre, so übertrieben gehypten WoW's.


----------



## Enyalios (23. August 2009)

Heronimo schrieb:


> Ganz einfache Sache:
> 
> Blizz sieht mit schrecken einen großteil ihrer Spieler zu Games wie Aion rennen und versucht nun auf biegen und brechen dagegen zu wirken.  Irgendwie armselig.
> 
> ...



Nunja, Blizzard ist auch nur ein Unternehmen das Geld verdienen will und muss. Aus dieser Sicht natürlich verständlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (23. August 2009)

mal abgesehen davon dass es wohl immernoch 11 millionen spieler sein sollen und genug vom neuen addon durchaus begeistert sind. allein ich kenne schon bestimmt 25 wow-spieler persönlich, die wegen dem addon wieder anfangen, also wird es wohl kaum der riesen flop den manche hasserfüllten wow-flamer herbeisehnen


----------



## handzumgrus (23. August 2009)

Arnorns schrieb:


> mal abgesehen davon dass es wohl immernoch 11 millionen spieler sein sollen und genug vom neuen addon durchaus begeistert sind. allein ich kenne schon bestimmt 25 wow-spieler persönlich, die wegen dem addon wieder anfangen, also wird es wohl kaum der riesen flop den manche hasserfüllten wow-flamer herbeisehnen



richtig, seh ich auch so, ich finds ne klasse sache und freu mich schon sehr drauf


----------



## xXavieXx (23. August 2009)

Arnorns schrieb:


> mal abgesehen davon dass es wohl immernoch 11 millionen spieler sein sollen und genug vom neuen addon durchaus begeistert sind. allein ich kenne schon bestimmt 25 wow-spieler persönlich, die wegen dem addon wieder anfangen, also wird es wohl kaum der riesen flop den manche hasserfüllten wow-flamer herbeisehnen



Der Fall trifft auch bei mir ein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tha Black Dahlia Murder (23. August 2009)

Ich finds traurig, dass die Inormation jetzt schon bekannt gegeben wurde.
Ja, ich weiß, dass ich es nicht lesen hätte müssen, aber ich bin ein neugieriger Mensch und muss immer alles gleich wissen.




So long...


TBDM


----------



## ach was solls. (23. August 2009)

Sasha .. serwohl interessieren mich die Meinungen anderer Leute. Aber ich finde grundsätzlich soetwas wie : Ich hör mit WoW auf weil alles Scheiße ist, kann ich einfach nicht als Argument akzeptieren. Wenn dann bitte ordentlich, etwas mehr geschildert damit ich mir einen eindruck davon machen kann WARUM er aufhört. Da hier aber 90% schreiben " Wird alles nur noch gecasualt ich wechsel zu Aion" ist es um genau zu sein Müll was sie hier im Forum verbreiten. Interesse an einem Beitrag habe ich auch nur wenn dieser näher erläutert wird .. 

just my 2 cents,
NBone

PS: Mein Beitrag oben ist ja, wenn man das aus deiner Sicht betrachtet, auch nur eine Meinung .. also ist es ja doch kein geflame was es auch nicht sein soll -.-


----------



## Darkblood-666 (23. August 2009)

Interessant find ich das man nun schon mehr vom nächstem Addon weis als von der nächsten Raidinstanz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## handzumgrus (23. August 2009)

einen großteil ihrer Spieler zu Games wie Aion rennen 

nicht wirklich. aion wird sicher auch nur ein kurzer hype wie alles bisher
nach kurzer zeit mag niemand mehr manga mmo spielen


----------



## Acuria (23. August 2009)

Mal eine Frage an die ganzen Vorposter:


Woher bekomme ich eine Glaskugel wie ihr sie habt?
Ist sie teuer?
Wie weit kann ich in die Zukunft schauen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXavieXx (23. August 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die ganzen Vorposter:
> 
> 
> Woher bekomme ich eine Glaskugel wie ihr sie habt?
> ...



Also ich habe mir meine http://www.alterras.de/orakel/kristall/-Kr...ugeln-3744.html zugelegt. Wie weit ich in die Zukunft sehen kann, liegt an der Zuordnung der Planeten zur Erde (und selbstverständlich welche Aura von der Person ausgeht, für die wahrgesagt wird)...
Zum Addon ist mir das wahrsagen (leider!) noch nicht gelungen :S


----------



## Laxera (23. August 2009)

was bitte ist an aion wirklich manga? - ich meine es ist von der art der charas und der welt her realistischer als wow (und im ernst: die grafik (cry-engine soweit ich weiß) ist um einiges besser als wow je sein wird (ausser sie tauschen auch die engine etc. aus)

ach ja, warum ich zu aion wechsle (nach 3 jahren wow - ich habe alle raids (ausser sunwell und nun das colosseum gesehen und auch alle normalen inis)):

1. grafik - sieht hinreißend aus (mit meinem pc kann ich alles auf max drehen ohne probs)
2. kampfsystem (durch kombos actionreicher)
3. keine solchen sachen wie fokus/runen oder wut, sondern mana bei allen (bin halt mana freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. fliegen - und zwar fast überall (wo man es nicht kann, kann man immer noch gleiten (womit man mit technik und etwas skill durch ganze gebiete kommt)
5. wow wurde langweilig (vor allem wenn sie jetzt die alten inis/alte welt neu machen (ony etc.) anstadt weiter zu gehen (mahlstrom oder smaragd-traum)
6. wow wird kaputt geändert: Jäger mit FOKUS (NEIN NEIN NEIN - ich bin JÄGER, KEIN SCHURKE oder MIAU-DUDU), hexer ohne seelensteine etc. und dem rausnehmen von attributen und so....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7. wow wurde zu ARBEIT (nicht mehr spiel, sondern arbeit) - inis abfarmen für marken/gear (nicht das ich meine T7 sachen nicht mögen würde aber das einen die leute nicht mitnehmen wegen gear ist einfach mies (ich meine eine gilde hat zu BC zeiten den schwarzen tempel mit T3 zeug gecleared und da sag noch einer das gear so wichtig ist), farmen für's raiden (um kräuter/fleisch für buff-zeug zu haben bzw. um sich epic zeug für den anfang herstellen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) oder noch besser: um sich neue mounts/fliegen für twinks leisten zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


....(würde noch mehr kommen wenn ich weiter nachdenken würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja: ich habe nix gegen änderungen (nur keine fundamentalen wie beim jäger) und ich habe so nix gegen wow (habe es lange genug gespielt und halte nix von hass tiraden (vor allem von leuten die es nie gespielt haben oder schon seit jahren nicht mehr spielen) aber langsam könnte man mal wichtige sachen ändern (flugmount preise, farming zeug usw.))

mfg lax


----------



## Ceronas (23. August 2009)

Laxera schrieb:


> was bitte ist an aion wirklich manga? - ich meine es ist von der art der charas und der welt her realistischer als wow (und im ernst: die grafik (cry-engine soweit ich weiß) ist um einiges besser als wow je sein wird (ausser sie tauschen auch die engine etc. aus)
> 
> ach ja, warum ich zu aion wechsle (nach 3 jahren wow - ich habe alle raids (ausser sunwell und nun das colosseum gesehen und auch alle normalen inis)):
> 
> ...



stimme dir in allen punkten zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Ceronas


----------



## Konov (23. August 2009)

Ich versteh immer nicht, warum sich soviele darüber beschweren, dass WoW ja eigentlich ein total schlechtes Spiel ist.

_Vielleicht dürfte ich kurz ein Resumée meiner Spielzeit zum Besten geben._
Ich hab WoW gespielt seit Release und die meiste Zeit war es ein ganz tolles Spiel um nicht zu sagen, das beste was ich je gespielt habe - und ich habe verdammt viele Computerspiele gespielt in meinen 24 Lenzen. ^^

Zwischendurch hab ich immer mal wieder Wochen oder Monate lang aufgehört zu zocken, weil es langweilig wurde - was an meinem übermäßigem Konsum lag. Ich hab jeden Tag gute 3 Stunden gezockt, Minimum.
Nach BC kam eine sehr große Pause, dann mit WotLK fing ich wieder an um zu sehen, was sich dort getan hat. Knappe 2 Monate gespielt und festgestellt, dass irgendwie doch wieder alles langweilig war. Mein Konsum hatte sich wieder maximiert auf mehrere Stunden am Tag.

Seit Februar diesen Jahres habe ich ganz aufgehört, und nur noch Foren usw. verfolgt. Zeit zum Spielen habe ich mittlerweile gar keine mehr. (manchmal leider, wie ich zugeben muss, aber meistens bin ich auch ganz froh drüber)

In der Zeit, in der ich nicht mehr spiele, sprich die letzten paar Monate, habe ich realisiert, dass mein exzessiver Konsum das Spiel eigentlich kaputt gemacht hat. Denn WoW ist kein schlechtes Spiel, es ist ein ziemlich bombastisches Spiel, das man aber erstmal "handeln" (sprich [händeln]) lernen muss. Ich habe meine Hoffnungen in das Spiel AION gesteckt, weil ich dachte, wenn ich wieder Zeit zum zocken habe, fange ich mit AION an. Aber im Grunde könnte ich genauso gut WoW weiterspielen - mein Fehler war der enorme Spielkonsum, nicht das Spiel war schuld an der Langeweile in-game!

Und das ist der Knackpunkt, den ich bei den meisten anderen, die vor Langeweile und "schlechtem WoW" jammern, auch sehe! Sie spielen einfach zu viel. Verpassen somit die Genialität dieses Spiels und suchen was neues.
However, das neue Addon bietet grade für mich, der als alter WoW Hase -vielleicht- irgendwann mal wieder anfängt eine gute Grundlage:
Neue Rassen, neue Startgebiete, neue alte Welt PLUS viele anderen Neuerungen seit WotLK. (ich habe auch einige Patches von WotLK nicht mitbekommen)

Somit stünde mir ein perfekter Neuanfang in diesem tollen Game bevor.... viel Spielspass und nicht mehr soviel Zeit verplämpern wie früher... keine ewigen Raids und Gefarme - was ich wirklich langweilig fand! Aber niemand hat mich dazu gezwungen damals, ich hätte es auch lassen können. Jetzt bin ich schlauer und werde es nicht wiederholen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Ich bin überzeugt, dass WoW und auch das Addon weiter das Beste ist, was man am MMO Markt als "Casual" betreiben kann, weil es einfach für jeden etwas bietet und einen super angenehmen Einstieg bietet. Der Spieler der davor sitzt und zuviel zockt, der macht natürlich für sich selbst alles kaputt. Also fasst euch mal an die eigene Nase.

In dem Sinne, fröhliches weiter diskutieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerPsycho007 (23. August 2009)

Laxera schrieb:


> was bitte ist an aion wirklich manga? - ich meine es ist von der art der charas und der welt her realistischer als wow (und im ernst: die grafik (cry-engine soweit ich weiß) ist um einiges besser als wow je sein wird (ausser sie tauschen auch die engine etc. aus)
> 
> ach ja, warum ich zu aion wechsle (nach 3 jahren wow - ich habe alle raids (ausser sunwell und nun das colosseum gesehen und auch alle normalen inis)):
> 
> ...




Also ich hab Aion nicht gespielt deswegen werde ich mich dazu nicht großartig äusern, aber mit einigen Punkten finde ich liegst du etwas falsch.

zu 3.: Ich persönlich finde das System in WoW besser. Mana ist nunmal sehr Magiebezogen in meinen Augen. Das Krieger Wut haben und Schurken Energie finde ich besser da sie einfach zum Prinzip der Klasse passen (Ein schurke der sehr schnell agiert dem geht schnell die Puste also seine "Energie" aus die er wieder reinbekommen muss) Jäger bekommen Fokus, also nicht Energie wie Schurken oder in deinen Augen Miau-Dudus.

zu 4.: In wow kann man momentan auser in Azeroth überall fliegen und mit dem Add on wirklich überall. Der Punkt zählt also nicht da es hier um Cataclysm geht und dort kann man auch überall fliegen und nicht nur Gleiten.

zu 5.: Ich glaube manche verstehen nicht das Ony nur ein Geschenk an die Spieler ist für 5 Jahre WoW. Das soll kein Content patch wie 3.3 oder so werden. Und im neuen Add on werden 2 Instanzen als HC wiederkommen (und ich gehe davon aus das diese sowohl spielerisch als auch von der Architektur überarbeitet werden was sie wieder zu fast neuen instanzen macht) und 6 neue Instanzen und Raid inis. Dann kommt noch 3.3 welcher eine neue Raidini in 3 Stufen (etagen) beinhaltet und 3 5-Spieler instanzen wobei Teil 2 und 3 mit einer Questreihe freigespielt werden müssen, wirklich langweilig und aufgewärmt klingt das für mich nicht.

zu6 .: WoW wird nicht kaputt geändert, es entwickelt sich einfach weiter. Attribute werden nicht rausgenommen sondern zusammengeführt, Angriffskraft wird es nicht mehr geben, aber die Angrifskraft wird nun stärker von der Beweglichkeit abhängig dammit dieses Attribut sozusagen nicht verloren geht, nicht zwingend notwendig gewesen aber schlimm finde ich es nicht.

zu 7.: Also wenn du für deine Twinks geld farmen musstest um die Mounts zu holen hast du was falsch gemacht. Wenn man alle Quetst gemacht hat und nicht alzuviel im AH gekauft hat dann hatte man locker genug Gold fürs Epic fliegen. Inis Farmen für neue ausrüstung musst du auch nicht, da die Marken nur eine neue möglichkeit sind an sein Gear zu kommen, wer nicht mag mehrmals am Tag oder in der Woche HC inis zu machen der geht wie gewohnt in die Raidinstanzen und dort bekommt er seine Tokens um diese gegen T-Setteile zu tauschen, auserdem droppen die Bosse auch Ausrüstung. Ich weis nicht auf welchem Server du gespielt hast aber für normale HCs erwartet kaum einer bei uns aufm Server epic Ausrüstung, für Raids jedoch sollte man, besonders in random gruppen schon gewisses Equip haben, des sollte klar sein, wer aber in jeder HC mal war hat in der regel genug Equip um sich in Naxx zu trauen. Wenn es einem keinen Spass macht mit der Gilde oder auch random Instanzen oder Raids zu machen der ist allgemein in MMORPGS eher schlecht augehoben, den viel wird man wohl auch in Aion oder anderen Spielen nicht anders machen können.

Ich muss anmerken ich habe ausser WoW schon viele spiele gespielt, Warhammer online, Age of Conan, Guild Wars und Hellgate. Bis auf Guild Wars konnte mich KEINS der anderen spiele überzeugen. WoW bietet meiner Meinung einfach die perfekte Mischung zwischen Casual und High end Gamern, jeder kann alle Instanzen und Raids sehen (was für mich sehr wichtig ist) und für die etwas besseren gibt es eben die Hardmodes dammit die ganzen Bosse auch schön schwer werden. In BC war das anders da konnte nicht jeder in Illidan oder so rein und das war schade weil so viele nicht alles sehen konnten.


----------



## Lykono (23. August 2009)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Interessant find ich das man nun schon mehr vom nächstem Addon weis als von der nächsten Raidinstanz


also was ich über den raid weiß
er wird 12 bosse enthalten,
es wird 3 ebenen geben (wenn man etwas googelt findet man mit sicherheit eine art map des raids wie er im livestream gezeigt wurde)
es wird eine legendary meele 2h axe droppen
so wie ich mitbekommen habe soll bei sindragosa ein 310% frostwyrm mount droppen können
bestätigte bosse in der eiskronenzitadelle sind sindragosa und der lichking 
beim kampf gegen den lichking wurde schon gesagt das man gegen ihn auf einem plateau am oberen ende der eiskronenzitadelle kämpfen wird welche wohl nach und nach zusammen bricht
es wird ein 5 spieler dungeon geben der in 3 flügel aufgeteilt ist

ich nenne das nicht unbedingt wenig 
man muss das in relation setzen das eine ist ein addon das andere ein contentpatch


----------



## Skum (23. August 2009)

ich finds dumm das sie die infos jez schon preis gegeben haben jez kann ich es nicht mehr abwarten xD


----------



## CommanderCman (23. August 2009)

Also ich muss jetzt einfach mal Dampf ablassen!

Was ist dass den für eine Schei**e? Ich meine die Umgestaltung der Gebiete, die Klassenkombis, die neuen Völker.

Was soll das mit den Gebieten? Ich will das sie so bleiben wie sie sind und nicht einfach irgendwo in nen brennenden graben reinfallen wo sonst ne Strasse war. Nachtelfen als Magier? Warum haben sie sich denn getrent von den Blutelfen? Tauren und Paladin? Glaube kaum das das passt! Trolle und Druide? Die sollen mal bei ihrem Vodoo Schei** bleiben!

Währen es nur neue Gebiete gewesen ohne die alten zu verändern währe das ein richtig gutes Add On geworden aber wenn das wirklich dann so Grottenschlecht aussieht höre ich mit einer Warscheinlichkeit von bis zu 65% auf mit WoW, sowas brauch ich einfach nicht. Und ich werde vermutlich nicht der einzige sein der gehen wird ich wette mindestens über 1 Mio. Spieler werden aufhören!


----------



## DerPsycho007 (23. August 2009)

Und wieder einer der es nicht haben kann das sich die Geschiche weiterdreht. Wieso darf sich die geschichte nicht so wieterentwicklen das Tauren Palas oder Trolle duds werden? Wieso zum Teufel meckert jeder darüber? Es war bis jetzt nicht möglich geschichtlich gesehen, aber durch die Ereígnisse in Cat wird sich nunmal vieles ändern. Ich verstehe wenn eineige sagen ich kann wow nicht leiden wegebn dies und das, solange es sachlich und ergründet ist, zusagen "es ist scheisse weil ich doof finde das tauren Palas werden" finde ich schwach, weil sich die geschichte eben weiterentwickelt. Das 1 Millionen spierl gehen werden halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, einfach deswegen weil dies bei jedem neuen Patch und jedem neuen Add on gesagt wird und es bis heute nciht eingetroffen ist.  Zugegeben das die Gebiete umgestaltet werden halte ich für sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber es wird die alten Gebiete wieder spielbar machen und mit ein bisschen eingewöhnung wird es einem später gefallen. Ich finde es aber erschreckend wieviele sich anscheinend vor veränderung sträuben, am besten alles bleibt wie es ist, kompletter Stillstand nichts verändert sich. Zum ersten mal wird in WoW die geschichte um Warcraft weitergebracht zum ersten mal verändert sich etwas am lauf der Dinge, aber das wollen die meisten wohl nicht, die hören wohl bei einem Buch nach dem ersten Kapitel auf zu lesen weil die Angst zu Gr0ß ist das ein kleiner Hobbit eine epische geschichte durchlebt und den Ring zerstört, habt ihr das gehört?? Ein kleiner Hobbti xD ist ja fast als wenn Tauren Paladine werden, unvorstellbar .....


----------



## Captain Hero (23. August 2009)

CommanderCman schrieb:


> Also ich muss jetzt einfach mal Dampf ablassen!
> 
> Was ist dass den für eine Schei**e? Ich meine die Umgestaltung der Gebiete, die Klassenkombis, die neuen Völker.
> 
> ...




im grunde gebe ich dir zu 100% recht ^^ weil ich sehe das mal ganz genauso, es hieß doch früher auch immer trolle z.B können keine druiden sein weil sie nicht so den hang zur natur haben wie z.B tauren oder nachtelfen.
oder auch tauren als paladine? also DAS ist ja mal nun der knaller schlechthin! braucht man sowas? was haben tauren denn mit dieser heiler licht klamotte am hut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ich weiß nicht so recht, bin wirklich nicht sonderlich überzeugt davon, es passt einfach inhaltlich vieles nicht mehr in die reihe.

jetzt werden mit sicherheit wieder einige schreien: omg dann hör halt auf oder bla mach nich alles schlecht.
also ich seh das nicht als schlecht machen.
jeder soll das tun was er mag bzw. wie er es für richtig hält.
der eine sagt toll, der andere sagt mies.
letztendlich muss man wohl mal warten sich das ganze vll. nochmal selbst ansehen, mal anspielen, so als faire chance sozusagen, und dann kann man sich ja wenn man mehr wissen hat nochmal dazu äussern ^^ sachlich versteht sich


----------



## Acerilia (23. August 2009)

Finde die Lore wie sie sich so weiter entwickelt toll,werde auch weiterhin RP betreiben in Azeroth gibt es ja nun viel zu entdecken und zu bekämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (23. August 2009)

CommanderCman schrieb:


> Was ist dass den für eine Schei**e? Ich meine die Umgestaltung der Gebiete, die Klassenkombis, die neuen Völker.



Punkt 1:   Ihr (Community) Wolltet das die alte welt überarbeitet wird... also ned rumheulen
die neuen Klassen/rassencombos... hmm naja find ich auchned alle toll
aber neue völker, immer gerne....


----------



## Acerilia (23. August 2009)

CommanderCman schrieb:


> Also ich muss jetzt einfach mal Dampf ablassen!
> 
> Was ist dass den für eine Schei**e? Ich meine die Umgestaltung der Gebiete, die Klassenkombis, die neuen Völker.
> 
> ...



Über 1 Mio?

Weiß ja nicht was du für träume hast aber es sind höchstens ein paar Tausend die es nicht verstehen das die Geschichte weiter geht.

Ich bin mir relativ sicher das die alt eingessenen noch weiter spielen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ischnit-todeskrallen (23. August 2009)

hiho @all!

1.Alle Flamer die hier prognostizieren das endlich das spiel der spiele kommt(aion)  und wow vom markt verdrängt heisse ich jetzt schon herzlich willkommen bzw willkommen zurück wenn sie nach und nach wieder zurückkommen!!! Das soll jetzt nicht heissen das ich es weiss aber ich ahne einfach mal das viele entäuscht sind da es eben nicht so toll ist wie es scheint!

leider ist das nun mal so wir hier alle nur schreiben wow ist schlecht weil,..........!!  und das problem beim wechsel zu nem anderen spiel ist , es fällt dir wieder auf was alles toll ist an wow(für jeden einzelnen etwas anderes)

2. zum add on: ganz ehrlich begeistert bin ich auch nicht vom tauren paladin, aber ich werde ihn spielen allein deshald schon weil ich endlich einen pala auf der horde seite  zocken ohne das ich einen blutelfen spielen muss^^(wenn ich allie wäre wäre ich genau aus demselben grund begeistert über den zwergenschamie^^)!!

desweitern finde ich die story das etwas in der alten welt  passiert einfach nur genial da fühlt man sich als teil einer lebendigen Welt so wie das lvln in der eiskrone du machst 2-3 q und es verändert sich was bzw man hat als kleiner einfluss auf das geschehen!!!

und was ich am besten finde ist die änderung des pvp´s in den bg´s. derzeit waren bg´s nur mehr dazu da um die veralteten arena set´s zu farmen und das hat eigentlich mit dem konflickt horde-Allianz nix mehr zu tun!!!! Team wertung bzw eigene wertung je nach dem wie wertvoll man für die grp war(ist zwar schwer zu berechen aber irgendwie wirds schon gehen) und einfach eigene sets bzw die selben sets nur eben für ehre und bg´wertung

85 als cap mal was anderes is mir eigentlich egal ob 5 oder 10 lvls!!

alte inis auf möbeln is nit schlecht wenn sie sie grafisch überarbeiten und auch neue stories dazu entwickeln!!

alles in allem freue ich mich auf das kommende add on und werde sicher wieder dem zocken beginnen 3-6 monate bevors kommt^^(bevor ihr mich flamed habe nicht wegen aion oder ähnliches aufgehört sonder um mehr zeit mit meinem1,5jahre alten söhnchen zu verbringen!!!!)

mfg ischnit


----------



## Enyalios (23. August 2009)

ischnit-todeskrallen schrieb:


> hiho @all!
> 
> 1.Alle Flamer die hier prognostizieren das endlich das spiel der spiele kommt(aion)  und wow vom markt verdrängt heisse ich jetzt schon herzlich willkommen bzw willkommen zurück wenn sie nach und nach wieder zurückkommen!!! Das soll jetzt nicht heissen das ich es weiss aber ich ahne einfach mal das viele entäuscht sind da es eben nicht so toll ist wie es scheint!



Meine Fresse, hat die WoW-Comm denn echt so Panik vor AION ? Ich lese hier im AION Forum komischerweise nichts darüber das AION Warcraft den Garaus macht. Vielmehr sind es WoW-Fanboys die wohl Angst haben ihrem gelangweiltes Umfeld könnten ein paar Leute abhanden kommen und es wird somit noch langweiliger.

Und wegen dem "zurückkommen" : Bitte mal kurz Ohren öffnen und verstehen: Es gibt Leute da is die Luft aus WoW einfach raus ! Kein Zurückkommen !


----------



## Segojan (23. August 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die ganzen Vorposter:
> 
> 
> Woher bekomme ich eine Glaskugel wie ihr sie habt?
> ...



Momentan gibts von der Software, mit der diese Kugeln betrieben werden, noch nicht mal eine halbwegs stabile Beta...


----------



## Omaleite (23. August 2009)

das phasing system ist eines der besten sachen die blizz seit langem eingeführt hat-und dass es hier noch mehr zum einsatz kommt finde ich ist mehr als nur ne gute idee


----------



## Naguria (23. August 2009)

Also ich finds schön, dass sich Blizzard mal getraut hat die Geschichte weiter zu entwickeln...
Wäre verdammt langweilig wenn immer nur von "Siegen" der Völker erzählt wird... Da fällt es irgendwie in den Hintergrund, wie die Welt von Azeroth zittern musste, als die Brennende Legion einfiel, vor allem wenn immer nur ein Boss nach dem Andern gekillt wird, aber der Grundwelt von Azeroth passiert nie was...


----------



## Segojan (23. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, hat die WoW-Comm denn echt so Panik vor AION ? Ich lese hier im AION Forum komischerweise nichts darüber das AION Warcraft den Garaus macht. Vielmehr sind es WoW-Fanboys die wohl Angst haben ihrem gelangweiltes Umfeld könnten ein paar Leute abhanden kommen und es wird somit noch langweiliger.
> 
> Und wegen dem "zurückkommen" : Bitte mal kurz Ohren öffnen und verstehen: Es gibt Leute da is die Luft aus WoW einfach raus ! Kein Zurückkommen !



Wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass die Leute, die wirklich keinen Spaß mehr an WoW haben und deshalb gehen ohne Wiederkehr, dies still und leise tun und ohne dies alle paar Threads in irgendwelchen Foren zu posten.

Gemeint sind die, die regelmäßig posten "Alles wird schlechter, ich hör auf." Das klingt dann so ähnlich wie "Rauchen abgewöhnen ist keine Kunst (schon hundertmal gemacht)."


----------



## Enyalios (23. August 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass die Leute, die wirklich keinen Spaß mehr an WoW haben und deshalb gehen ohne Wiederkehr, dies still und leise tun und ohne dies alle paar Threads in irgendwelchen Foren zu posten.
> 
> Gemeint sind die, die regelmäßig posten "Alles wird schlechter, ich hör auf." Das klingt dann so ähnlich wie "Rauchen abgewöhnen ist keine Kunst (schon hundertmal gemacht)."



Hunde die bellen beissen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haszor (23. August 2009)

Naguria schrieb:


> Also ich finds schön, dass sich Blizzard mal getraut hat die Geschichte weiter zu entwickeln...
> Wäre verdammt langweilig wenn immer nur von "Siegen" der Völker erzählt wird... Da fällt es irgendwie in den Hintergrund, wie die Welt von Azeroth zittern musste, als die Brennende Legion einfiel, vor allem wenn immer nur ein Boss nach dem Andern gekillt wird, aber der Grundwelt von Azeroth passiert nie was...



/sign - Ich finds - Obwohl ich mit WoW aufgehört hab - interessant und bin geneigt wieder anzufangen .... <.<>.>


----------



## Berrry (23. August 2009)

CommanderCman schrieb:


> Also ich muss jetzt einfach mal Dampf ablassen!
> 
> Was ist dass den für eine Schei**e? Ich meine die Umgestaltung der Gebiete, die Klassenkombis, die neuen Völker.
> 
> ...




Welche Glaskugel benutzt du ? Meine sagt es werden wieder mehr Spieler. Eine von beiden is wohl kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (23. August 2009)

Naja ich finde das AddOn bis jetzt au voll doof... Ich meine im Brachland habe ich mit zig twinks gequestet, das geht jetzt alles hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und Azshara soll ein Horde low lvl Gebiet werden... Spiele zwar auch Horde aber die Allys dürften sich net darüber freuen.
Und dann noch die Rassen... Es hat sich tatsächlich bewahrheitet, dass Worgen (Ja genau die dinger die fast den ganzen Silberwald ausgerottet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sich nun der Allianz anschließen. Bei den Goblins... Naja... mal sehen was das bringen wird.

Aber ich warte noch ein wenig. Vielleicht gibts ja so ein cooles Event wie bei Wotlk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !
Und sofort beim release von cataclysm werde ich auch nicht quitten... Ich schau mir erstma alles an, vielleicht is es ja garnet so doof! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber meine Meinung MOMENTAN(!) das AddOn ist Mist... aber abwarten


----------



## Orinea (23. August 2009)

also , wenns neue addon kommt , komm ich mit .9 .. FREU mich voll drauf


----------



## Diclonii (23. August 2009)

Komisch wie sich einige hier über die neuen Rassen-Klassen Kombo beschweren...
Bin ich hier der einzige oder wundert sich keiner anderer sonst seit Release von Vanilla WoW über Rassen-Klassen Kombi wie Zwerg-Priester, Gnom Magier, Gnom Hexenmeister etc
Ich meine Lore-mässig passt ja einiges aber andere widerrum waren mir schon immer unerklärlich, bei den Gnomen zb alle ^^ aber irgendwas musste man denen geben :/
Und die neuen find ich akzeptabel, auch wenn einige Kombi nun laelcherlich ausschauen mögen wie Tauren-Pala... die Welt verändert sich nun mal und die Völker gehen nun neue Wege um alles zu retten.
Blizzard wird das eh wieder Story mässig hinbiegen. Tauren zb sind ja sehr naturverbunden, nun haben sie auch den Weg des Lichts gelernt - eben wie die Draenei...
Ich finds auch nich so prickelnd das die alte Welt nun etwas geändert wird durch die Zerstörungen etc, allerdings wollte dich jeder das Kalimdor und die östlichen Königreiche wieder eine wichtige Rolle spielen und nicht wie ausgestorben wirken und genau das erreichen sie damit indem sie die beiden Kontinente als Schwerpunkt setzten.
Kritisiert nicht immer alles im vorhinein so schlecht, wartet doch einfach ab und guckts euch an wie sich das entwickelt, ich zb wart den Release ab, guck mir an wie sich das entwickelt und entscheide dann ob ich wieder einsteige oder net...


----------



## Loyld (23. August 2009)

Ich finds schön. Werde zwar (wenn sie nicht erhalten bleibt) die alte Welt Azeroth vermissen aber es ist ne gute und erfrischende Idee wo selbst das Twinken mal wieder ne Herausforderung wird. Geht aufjedenfall in die richtige Richtung, ständig neue Kontinente kann auch nicht die Lösung sein. Wer sich aufregt das altes neu verwertet wird, wos das Problem? Es wird sowies ofast nicht mehr wiedererkennen zu sein also warum drüber aufregen? Es wollten doch soviele das Blizzard mal das alte Azeroth etwas neues draus macht damit auch das Twinken wieder Spaß macht - da habt ihr es. Wers nich mag, wie immer: Tschüss, [ironie]Aion wird ja sowieso bald Blizzard gen gnadenstoß geben[/ironie] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

freu mich drauf, endlich wieder in der schönen Welt Azeroth zu questen. Und die anderen Änderungen find ich auch spitze, auch wenn ich Thrall vermissen werde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was für mich ja jetzt Fragen aufwirft: Durch Azeroth erstreckt sich doch ein Gott wie ein Parasit? Wenn das jetzt alles verschiebt und bricht und bla kommt der Bursche ja theoretisch leichter nach oben und wird wohlmöglich auch bald antanzen in nem Addon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ach was solls. (23. August 2009)

ehh guckste Goblins bekommen nen Formel 1 wagen und Worgen nen gerüstetes Wildschwein .. wollte ja eigtl. Worg zocken aber ihr dürft mich ab Cataclysm auf der Setie der Horde begrüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ehm wie heißt das nochmal? Lok Thar?


----------



## Konov (23. August 2009)

Hört doch endlich mit den AION Vergleichen auf. Wenn man an WOW Spass hat wirds einen genauso wenig stören was irgendein AION macht, wie andersherum.

Spielt woran ihr Spass habt und der Rest ist völlig irrelevant.
Und zu den ganzen neuerungen im Addon: Das ist alles rein subjektiv... jeder sieht es anders, und jeder hat seine eigene ganz spezielle Meinung dazu.
Ich finds zum Großteil richtig schön weils einfach viel frischen Wind bringt. Wer es scheisse findet, hört halt auf.

hat man 13 Euro mehr im Monat fürn Bierchen, is doch auch was. ^^


----------



## Sausage (23. August 2009)

Erstens muss ich sagen, dass ich die Aufregung doch ziemlich lustig finde. Wenn ihr sagt, dass alles scheisse is, warum spielt ihr WoW dann? Wenn ihr sagt, dass das AddOn total scheisse wird.. wie wollt ihr das jetzt sagen? Ich stehe Neuerungen gegenüber offen, und bin froh, dass Blizzard so einen "gewagten" Schritt macht, auch wenn ich nicht weiss, ob die Umsetzung passt. Im Endeffekt kommt es doch nur auf die Umsetzung an, und wenn ich die sehe, kann ich mir erst eine wirkliche Meinung bilden!

Dann mal zu den "Streitthemen":

1. Worgen bei der Allianz:
Das kann jeder selber nachlesen. Storytechnisch absolut logisch.

2. Goblins bei der Horde:
Eine ganz nette, von Blizzard neu-"entwickelte" Story wird eingebaut, die gut erklärt, warum die Goblins zur Horde kommen.

3. Klassen-Rassen-Kombinationen:
Eigentlich gibts da wenige Streitpunkte:
Am häufigsten genannt: 
Tauren-Palas: Warum nicht? Die Tauren sind stark an die Erdenmutter gebunden, und die Erdenmutter hat auch was mit der Sonne (=Licht) zu tun. 
Tauren-Priester: Siehe Tauren-Palas
Untoten-Jäger: Da versteh ich die Aufregung absolut nicht. Wenn man so will hat man mit Sylvanas eine "Untote Jägerin", und da hat sich auch noch keiner drüber aufgeregt.
Troll-Druiden: Schaut in die Trollinstanzen: Trolle haben sich schon immer gerne in Tieraspekte verwandelt. Trolle sind durch ihren Schamanismus auch relativ "nahe an der Natur".
Zwerg-Schamanen: Da muss man nur mal etwas nachdenken und sich mit dem Thema auseinander setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Es gibt schon IMMER Zwerg-Schamanen in WoW.
Zwerg-Magier: Fallen mir auch ein paar ein, beispielsweise einer der "7 Zwerge" in BRT. Noch dazu kennen sich Zwerge sehr gut im Eis aus, wodurch man vorallem Frost-Mages gut erklären kann.

Dann noch so Allgemein:
Wenn ich sowas lese wie "Kauft das AddOn nicht, dann verändert sich ja nichts" ... ... ... da haben die Leute auch nich länger als 3 Sekunden nachgedacht. Schaut euch doch mal die alten AddOns an. Neue Rassen oder Klassen, neue Kontinente kamen ingame. Man läd das mit einem Patch runter, egal, ob das AddOn vorhanden ist, oder nicht. Spieler ohne Wotlk würden sonst eher keine DKs sehen, so als Beispiel.


mfg


----------



## Veilchen (23. August 2009)

John.D.Dorian schrieb:


> Hab ebenfalls nicht alls zuvor gelesen, so meine Frage:
> 
> Hat man irgendwas über die Rückeroberung von Gnomeregan gesagt?
> 
> ...



Leider nein...is aber bestimmt interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Raheema schrieb:


> habe irgendwie ein bisschen angst vor dem add-on ^^
> 
> 
> wird so viel verändert und zaubermacht weg und sowas alles bissel komisch oder nicht?
> ...


Endlich...scheiß angriffskraft..hat mich schon immer verwirrt xD



voegi84 schrieb:


> Zuerst müsste Blizzard mal die Grafik überarbeiten!!!
> 
> Sonst würde ich mir nie überlegen nach einer 2 jährigen Pause zurückzukehren.
> 
> Die Grafik ist verglichen mit anderen mmo's wirklich 'KiKa'!!!


Die Grafik wird doch verbessert...lesen ftw
(vor allem das wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



CommanderCman schrieb:


> Also ich muss jetzt einfach mal Dampf ablassen!
> 
> Was ist dass den für eine Schei**e? Ich meine die Umgestaltung der Gebiete, die Klassenkombis, die neuen Völker.
> 
> ...


1 Mio.? Höchstens über 1 Mio. kommen dazu! Trolle und Dudu passen hervoragend. Nachtelfen benutzten Natur Magie! Tauren und Paladin: Die haben auch das Licht!



Diclonii schrieb:


> Komisch wie sich einige hier über die neuen Rassen-Klassen Kombo beschweren...
> Bin ich hier der einzige oder wundert sich keiner anderer sonst seit Release von Vanilla WoW über Rassen-Klassen Kombi wie Zwerg-Priester, Gnom Magier, Gnom Hexenmeister etc
> Ich meine Lore-mässig passt ja einiges aber andere widerrum waren mir schon immer unerklärlich, bei den Gnomen zb alle ^^ aber irgendwas musste man denen geben :/
> Und die neuen find ich akzeptabel, auch wenn einige Kombi nun laelcherlich ausschauen mögen wie Tauren-Pala... die Welt verändert sich nun mal und die Völker gehen nun neue Wege um alles zu retten.
> ...



Eben...Gnomen Warlocks...hä?


----------



## Lucióz (23. August 2009)

Ich wollte auch mal was fragen.
Wieso sieht es denn bei diesem Addon mit einer neuen Stadt aus. Sprich mit BC kam Shattrath und mit WotLK kam Dalaran, wird es bei Cataclysm auch eine neue neutrale Stadt geben oder werden die Leute weiterhin in Dalaran rumgammeln dürfen. ?


----------



## Naho (23. August 2009)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch mal was fragen.
> Wieso sieht es denn bei diesem Addon mit einer neuen Stadt aus. Sprich mit BC kam Shattrath und mit WotLK kam Dalaran, wird es bei Cataclysm auch eine neue neutrale Stadt geben oder werden die Leute weiterhin in Dalaran rumgammeln dürfen. ?


Vl wieder OG & IF?


----------



## styleo (23. August 2009)

natürlich gibts tauren paladin^^ die klassen-charakter kombination ist ja total verändert worden


----------



## Captain Hero (24. August 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Vl wieder OG & IF?




OG soll ja leider komplett zerstört werden, was ich persönlich ja schade finde ^^
ist sone schicke horden stadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (24. August 2009)

Captain schrieb:


> OG soll ja leider komplett zerstört werden, was ich persönlich ja schade finde ^^
> ist sone schicke horden stadt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pfff... OG ist langweilig... endlich mal neues OG ^^


----------



## Maximolider (24. August 2009)

es ist immer das gleiche und bleibt das gleiche....die,die am lautesten schreien und heulen sind die treusten kunden von blizz und wow..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ihr hört doch eh nicht auf und mit euch auch keine millionen,wow wird nicht sterben,tut mir leid....^^

warten wir ab wie es wird,ich freue mich,endlich wieder in der alten welt spielen.und für alle,die das reine umgestalten eines 5 jahre alten spiels nicht wollen:

eigentlich kommt da 

wow 2

da wäre eh alles anders gewesen,so lässt man euch die imba-roxxor 80er..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (24. August 2009)

Also wie einige Seiten schon vorher jemand bemerkt hat, ist die momentane langweile in Wow einfach wenn man zuviel spielt. Ich weiß es selbst, da ich auch einige Monate pausiert habe und mir das Spiel jetzt wieder total Spass macht. Freue mich auch schon riesig auf das neue Addon. Fliegen in der alten Welt und die komplette Überarbeitung des alten Contents, dass ist ja etwas, was die Community eh schon immer gefordert hat. Kann nicht verstehen, dass sich jetzt so viele darüber beschweren, von wegen, ich hab da gequestet, jetzt will ich das mit meinen xten Twink genauso lvln und questen kann. Ich freue mich darauf, weil ich mit meinen Twinks auch mal was neues sehe und nicht immer nur die gleichen öden Quests.


----------



## Headhunter94 (24. August 2009)

Ich hab mich zwar selber über das Addon aufgeregt (wohlgemerkt um 3 Uhr nachts!) aber ich sehs jetz etwas anders...
Es hat Gutes und Schlechtes an sich aber ich denke, dass ich mein Urteil erst fälle wenn das Addon draussen ist.
Also: Ich hols mir wohl werds dann wohl zocken überraschender Weise doch Zufrieden sein und 2-3 Monate später wieder angepisst ne Pause einlegen, weils irgendwie nicht anders 
geht!
Und btw als ich in meinem Thread halt voll abging war es sowas von Göttlich zu sehen wie die Hardcore Fanboys einfach nur Flamen wollten, und da steh ich drüber auch wenn ich 
meine voreilig Abgegebene Meinung nun Revidiere >:-P

Auch wenn ich hier jetzt wohl zu den Buh-Männern zähle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilo07 (24. August 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Und dann noch die Rassen... Es hat sich tatsächlich bewahrheitet, dass Worgen (Ja genau die dinger die fast den ganzen Silberwald ausgerottet haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin mir da jetzt nicht so sicher, aber ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass die Worgen die der Allianz beitreten doch die verfluchten Menschen von Gilneas sind und sich durch den Graumähnen-Schutzwall( der durch Cataclysm zerstört wurde) von der Seuche, also auch den bösen Worgen geschützt haben und nun halt Hilfe bei der Allianz suchen.

Vielleicht kann jemand ja noch was genaueres dazu sagen. Aber ich denke Blizzard hat sich schon bei allem was gedacht, siehe auch des mit den Tauren Paladinen, da hat jemand gesagt, dass sowas schon in den Büchern stand, also keine neue Idee ist und nicht einfach frei aus der Luft gegriffen worden ist.


----------



## mccord (24. August 2009)

ausm somethingawful forum (da wo auch schon einige der leaks vor der blizzcon herkamen):


> We just got an anonymous tip email saying that the Friends and Family Alpha for Cataclysm starts next week.
> 
> Gonna see what I can find out.





> Looks legit. Will keep you guys filled in.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainaar (25. August 2009)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> "Hardcore Fanboys einfach nur Flamen wollten, und da steh ich drüber auch wenn ich
> meine voreilig Abgegebene Meinung nun Revidiere >:-P"




Ah, ok.

Leute die sich die Neuerungen vernünftig durchgelesen, sich eine Meinung bilden und diese schreiben sind "Hardcore Fanboys".

Leute die erstmal wild rumweinen und motzen um anschliessend zurückzurudern sind da natürlich um längen bessere, objektivere Menschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das einzige was mich für Dich hoffen lässt ist die Tatsache, das Du wenigstens nicht "Fanbois" geschrieben hast. Aber ansonsten seh ich schon schwarz.


----------



## Avaranji (25. September 2009)

Wenn ich die Statistiken sehe mit denen Blizz für WoW jongliert kann ich nur sagen: WoW ist als Lifetime-Game konzipiert. Es ist kein Spiel das nach 5 Jahren wegen Unken und Booring-People ausläuft. Wem es langweilig wird hat etwas Grundlegendes nicht verstanden… WoW ist eine Lebenseinstellung. Das "Süchtige" sich dazu veranlasst fühlen in "Entzug" zu gehen, und das am liebsten nicht "alleine" ist ein Gruppenzwang. Daher auch dieser, zum Teil fast, manische Drang in R.I.P-Stellung zu gehen. Zumal es meistens die Phantasielosen und Ängstlichen sind die Veränderungen ablehnen, da es ihre eingefahrenen, sicheren Rituale stören könnte. So es auch Opfer unter den Spielern geben wird und nicht nur bei den NPC's… 

Ich bin gespannt auf die veränderte Welt und den damit verbundenen Konsequenzen. Solange uns der Geistheiler erhalten bleibt wird alles gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evalux (26. September 2009)

Avaranji schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Statistiken sehe mit denen Blizz für WoW jongliert kann ich nur sagen: WoW ist als Lifetime-Game konzipiert. Es ist kein Spiel das nach 5 Jahren wegen Unken und Booring-People ausläuft. Wem es langweilig wird hat etwas Grundlegendes nicht verstanden… WoW ist eine Lebenseinstellung. Das "Süchtige" sich dazu veranlasst fühlen in "Entzug" zu gehen, und das am liebsten nicht "alleine" ist ein Gruppenzwang. Daher auch dieser, zum Teil fast, manische Drang in R.I.P-Stellung zu gehen.



Ich glaube dass man das Spiel für ein Lifetime-Game hält, wenn man es so ungefähr 2 jahre lang spielt. Aber vor allem ist WoW ein Multiplayer-Spiel, wo es also auf Mitspieler ankommt. Bleiben die aus oder sind deren Erwartungen/Möglichkeiten etc nicht deckungsgleich, kommt vieles nicht zustande, was das Spiel ausmacht. Und in diesen Zustand gerät WoW immer mehr.

Wenn das Addon rauskommt, musst du als Neuling dir wahrscheinlich 4 Games kaufen, was leicht mal 100 € werden können. Obwohl das eigentliche Spiel nur im 85er Bereich stattfindet.


----------



## Azshkandir (26. September 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Wenn das Addon rauskommt, musst du als Neuling dir wahrscheinlich 4 Games kaufen, was leicht mal 100 € werden können. Obwohl das eigentliche Spiel nur im 85er Bereich stattfindet.



Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass jeder Geld für die Spiele bezahlen musst, nicht nur die Frischlinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## evalux (26. September 2009)

Azshkandir schrieb:


> Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass jeder Geld für die Spiele bezahlen musst, nicht nur die Frischlinge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist schon ein Unterschied ob du Classic und die Addons dir nach und nach gekauft hast und in jedem Spiel voll dabei sein  konntest oder ob du jetz sowas wie BC nur kaufen musst , um Wotlk überhaupt anfangen zu können. Wer jetzt anfängt, hat bis zur 80 praktisch die Ar***-Karte gezogen und wird mit 80 auf ein Haufen verwöhnter Raidmonster losgelassen.


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (26. September 2009)

Azshkandir schrieb:


> Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass jeder Geld für die Spiele bezahlen musst, nicht nur die Frischlinge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und davon mal abgesehen, dass man die sich nicht alle auf einen Schlag kaufen muss... Also wenn man weder Blutelf, Dranei, Goblin nocht Worgen spielt will, so reicht es, wenn man BC erst kauft, wenn der Char 60 geworden ist ... Also gerade bei Casuals geht es wohl, dass man sich pro Monat ein AddOn kauft ...

Oder man kauft sich gleich nen gebrauchten Account auf Ebay. Verstößt zwar gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen, ist aber oftmals billiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evalux (26. September 2009)

TheManWithTheHat schrieb:


> und davon mal abgesehen, dass man die sich nicht alle auf einen Schlag kaufen muss... Also wenn man weder Blutelf, Dranei, Goblin nocht Worgen spielt will, so reicht es, wenn man BC erst kauft, wenn der Char 60 geworden ist ..



Ändert nichts daran, dass ich ein Spiel zwingend kaufen muss, damit ich ein anderes spielen kann. Solange es nur BC ist, ok, aber wenn Wotlk noch dazukommt, wenns also insgesamt 4 spiele werden, nur damit ich das eine gänzlich spielen kann, wirds doch nen Kostenfaktor. Und das Problem bleibt: auf Stufen unter 80 - dann 85 - findet praktisch nichts nennenswertes mehr statt, weil alle nur ins Endgame wollen.


----------



## Thal23 (26. September 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Ich wette, dass Cataclysm nicht kommt! Wer wettet gegen mich?




ich wette mit dir das es kommt^^


----------



## wildrazor09 (26. September 2009)

nahctelfen magier sind absolut logisch, man kann auch in darnasus jetzt eine Dialog mit einem Hochgeborenen und einer Wache beobachten.( Der Hochgeborene starrt gierig auf den Mondbrunnen usw.)

In TB gibt es einen ähnlichen Dialog, wo sich Tauren über Elune Unterhalten und auch die Sonne erwähnen.


Alles mit 3.2 bzw.3.2.2 eingeführt, das soll wohl schon die neuen RAssen-Klassen einführen


----------



## merc91 (9. Januar 2010)

lord schrieb:


> also wenn man den spekulationen glauben schenken darf, dann soll die komplette alte welt für alle redesigned werden. das add-on müssten sich aber dann trotzdem nicht alle kaufen, da das add-on ja nur die neuen gebiete rund um den mahlstrom beinhalten würde. die komplette neue alte welt würde dann eher mit nem contentpatch kommen oder es gäbe direkt einen neuen client samt neuer grafikengine (die ja auch mit dem 3ten add-on kommen soll).




respekt wie ers damals schon perfekt gewusst hat


----------



## Cazzador Dwarfarius (9. Januar 2010)

merc91 schrieb:


> respekt wie ers damals schon perfekt gewusst hat



Herzlichen glückwunsch zur threadnekromantie^^


----------



## Flamet0wer (9. Januar 2010)

Cazzador schrieb:


> Herzlichen glückwunsch zur threadnekromantie^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ohja der thread hier ist schon "etwas" älter *hust* 4 monate! *hust*


----------



## leckaeis (18. Januar 2010)

Naja, wenn man schon die alten Threads ausbuddelt :

Lest euch doch mal just 4 fun so die ersten paar Seiten durch.
Wie sicher sie alle waren, dass es keine Worgen oder Tauren-Pala's geben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (18. Januar 2010)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man schon die alten Threads ausbuddelt :
> 
> Lest euch doch mal just 4 fun so die ersten paar Seiten durch.
> Wie sicher sie alle waren, dass es keine Worgen oder Tauren-Pala's geben wird
> ...



Jap, ziemlich lustig.

Ich hab die Seiten schon vor Monaten, als sie geschrieben worden, gelesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doonna (21. Januar 2010)

Immer dieses gewhine, wär nen neuer Kontinent rausgekommen würden alle eben aus anderen gründen whinen, zb. "Nix neues" - Inzwischen findet man echt immer einen grund, und um sowas wie "Die machen die alte welt kaputt" behaupten zu können, sollte man schon etwas mehr als den Trailer gesehen haben -.-


----------



## pvenohr (21. Januar 2010)

Wobei man aus dem Trailer schon sehr viel Informationen herausziehen kann wenn man will aber das Halbwissen vieler reicht nicht mal für einen Bruchteil von dem was da drin steckt.


----------

